# 9mu8 101



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Let's see if we can get more life back into this joint. I know it's killing people not having the OG back yet.

Same rules apply. I will "police" this and PM those who I feel contents are not in compliance. You will remove as I ask.

Obviously Audi/A3 content throughout is necessary, but lets have some fun :beer:


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

Space for rent


pm for rate!!1


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

lol bump


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

never wanted an RS3 more than after i saw this picture...


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Yay - page 1 (nice title)! Here's to thousands more. :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Hell yeah boi! You are a phoenix and the old fourtitude has risen from the ashes!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

How many of you view this from fourtitude? I know it's the same forum, but I'm here via vortex


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

cldub said:


> How many of you view this from fourtitude? I know it's the same forum, but I'm here via vortex


fourtitude


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

cldub said:


> How many of you view this from fourtitude? I know it's the same forum, but I'm here via vortex


I view from Fourtitude on home laptop, but from VWVortex from work laptop...odd, I know. :beer:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

cldub said:


> How many of you view this from fourtitude? I know it's the same forum, but I'm here via vortex


vortex usually - because i sometimes want to see vw classifieds, etc.


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

all vortex here


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Looky what I caught in my yard.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

MisterJJ said:


> Looky what I caught in my yard.


wtf!

thats actually kind of cool...you should keep it as a pet, feed it small mice and what not opcorn:

group b fun:


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

cldub said:


> How many of you view this from fourtitude? I know it's the same forum, but I'm here via vortex


vortex, as I am always in the mkii and mkiv forums as well.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

i do have to say i prefer the color scheme of vortex over fourtitude as well.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

x SMURF x said:


> wtf!
> 
> thats actually kind of cool...you should keep it as a pet, feed it small mice and what not opcorn:


I would if it wasn't for that whole "deadly poisonous" thing. It's a Western Diamondback Rattlesnake.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

MisterJJ said:


> I would if it wasn't for that whole "deadly poisonous" thing. It's a Western Diamondback Rattlesnake.


BBQ?


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

MisterJJ said:


> I would if it wasn't for that whole "deadly poisonous" thing. It's a Western Diamondback Rattlesnake.


milk it for its poison, dip a few arrows in it, and go hunting?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Can we get this to 700+ pages?


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

x SMURF x said:


> wtf!
> 
> thats actually kind of cool...you should keep it as a pet, feed it small mice and what not opcorn:


As long you're not within strike distance. Curious family pets get nailed too by rattlers.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Can we get this to 700+ pages?


Anything is possible, or they just merge it together later, which would be ideal.


----------



## jericks2 (Aug 10, 2011)

krazyboi said:


>


:laugh:


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

ohai guys


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Took me about halfway down the page to figure out wtf the title was about.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Took me about halfway down the page to figure out wtf the title was about.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> Took me about halfway down the page to figure out wtf the title was about.


----------



## jordnalos (Nov 19, 2009)

krazyboi said:


>


Proud to be Filipino lol

Over the Summer vacationed in Austria, Hungary, and Italy... in Austria we drive taxis


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

^^ hey, check this out: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5546857-DC-MD-VA-...-mid-atlantic-...-whoever-GTG

You may be local...not sure where in MD you are.


----------



## whaden (May 24, 2003)

Haven't been here in a while....but had to log on to join the 9mu8 krew

KB....you ready to get on the track?

http://www.pcc-acna.org/index.php?option=com_registrationpro&view=event&Itemid=0&did=44









I miss my baby...


----------



## jordnalos (Nov 19, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> ^^ hey, check this out: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5546857-DC-MD-VA-...-mid-atlantic-...-whoever-GTG
> 
> You may be local...not sure where in MD you are.


Saw it, should be able to come out, just need to hear the final saying for place. Live in Silver Spring so either one is going to be a 20+ mile trip through 495 and I'm ok with that :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

whaden said:


> Haven't been here in a while....but had to log on to join the 9mu8 krew
> 
> KB....you ready to get on the track?
> 
> I miss my baby...


Um... I think I'm ready?!?! You know it'll be my A3 on the track though right?!?! I saw that posting. I'm gonna be doing the Rock n' Roll 1/2 marathon on the 17th.



jordnalos said:


> Saw it, should be able to come out, just need to hear the final saying for place. Live in Silver Spring so either one is going to be a 20+ mile trip through 495 and I'm ok with that :thumbup:


Cool. There's also starting to have a meet at PizzaCS in Rockville on Wednesdays. There's a thread on Audizine.


----------



## whaden (May 24, 2003)

krazyboi said:


> Um... I think I'm ready?!?! You know it'll be my A3 on the track though right?!?! I saw that posting. I'm gonna be doing the Rock n' Roll 1/2 marathon on the 17th.


No problem...and yes, I know you'll be in your car :thumbup: can't what to see/hear it finally

http://www.nasaracing.net/?page_id=1126

https://www.trackdaze.com/index.php?option=com_registrationpro&view=event&Itemid=0&did=28

https://www.trackdaze.com/index.php?option=com_registrationpro&view=event&Itemid=0&did=29


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Rob Cote said:


> Took me about halfway down the page to figure out wtf the title was about.


I checked for 9mu8 on Urban Dictionary. :banghead:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Viewing via vwvortex here. I think I've been to fourtitude once? or twice?


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> Viewing via vwvortex here. I think I've been to fourtitude once? or twice?


I forget it exists :/


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

MisterJJ said:


> I checked for 9mu8 on Urban Dictionary. :banghead:


I still don't know what it means  Do you think S_ will 

Only thing my old sun dried brain can figure out is: 9em8 101 equals lol bump, or more exactly emulates the lol bump thread.

I hope this means I did not let the cat out of the bag :laugh:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

azoceanblue said:


> I still don't know what it means  Do you think S_ will
> 
> Only thing my old sun dried brain can figure out is: 9em8 101 equals lol bump, or more exactly emulates the lol bump thread.
> 
> I hope this means I did not let the cat out of the bag :laugh:


 :banghead:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

azoceanblue said:


> Only thing my old sun dried brain can figure out is: 9em8 101 equals lol bump, or more exactly emulates the lol bump thread.


I'm glad that someone is slower than me on this.

But I use Fourtitude out of habit. At a previous job they blocked popular sites like VWVortex.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

mirror.



a



in



it



at



look


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Audi Content:










9MU8 101


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

VWAddict said:


>


Forecast for tomorrow is 78° F... Just sayin'.


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

MisterJJ said:


> Forecast for tomorrow is 78° F... Just sayin'.


We will pay for it this summer. No rain, no watershed, no grain.

BTW: I heart this thread (old school...eheheh).


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Bezor said:


> BTW: I heart this thread (old school...eheheh).


Well... if ya wanna go old school...


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

^lol!

widebody!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

^^ wonder what's under the hood


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> ^^ wonder what's under the hood


Says 700 hp....

http://www.caradisiac.com/photos-article/Audi-A3-TS-Racing-700-chevaux-de-brutalite-13682.htm

Back end is uuuugly. Some kind of carbon fiber deck lid that is vented with chicken wire.....:what:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

JRutter said:


> ^lol!
> 
> widebody!


They could have done a lot better job making that rear end look prettier


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

MisterJJ said:


> Well... if ya wanna go old school...


The Bezor wishes to thank MisterJJ for his right and thoughtful contribution to the 9mu8 101 thread.


----------



## ApexAudi (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

ApexAudi said:


>


 
3 gorgeous ladies, A'3' forum, I approve this content 












Old school - A3 Content :wave:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

rawaudi said:


> Says 700 hp....
> 
> http://www.caradisiac.com/photos-article/Audi-A3-TS-Racing-700-chevaux-de-brutalite-13682.htm
> 
> Back end is uuuugly. Some kind of carbon fiber deck lid that is vented with chicken wire.....:what:


Ugly is right!



Rob Cote said:


>


Some language content...but I'm sure most children now a days hears it all the time.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Ugly is right!
> 
> 
> 
> Some language content...but I'm sure most children now a days hears it all the time.


I figured if it's not age restricted on youtube then we're clear..? I can take it down if you want. I've already had to quot it at work a few times today :laugh: ****IN' THING SUCKS!


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> I figured if it's not age restricted on youtube then we're clear..? I can take it down if you want. I've already had to quot it at work a few times today :laugh: ****IN' THING SUCKS!


Very funny :laugh:

I didn't know Bill O'Reilly was ever that young 

Thanks for the post, however brief it was up eace:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> I figured if it's not age restricted on youtube then we're clear..? I can take it down if you want. I've already had to quot it at work a few times today :laugh: ****IN' THING SUCKS!


I'm sure its fine and not offensive.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Can anyone confirm that the S-line rear bumper will fit on an '06 non-S-line? Finally getting the ball rolling here, and considering an upgrade...

Also, will the Votex lip transfer?:heart:

EDIT: Lip will clearly not fit. I think I'm going to stick with what I had. Any other suggestions?

EDIT: Is this a standard S-line rear bumper?










The black section in the middle, is that separable? And then there's a line in the red just above that. Is that separable? I've got an idea...

ANOTHER EDIT: What does it take to change over to the S3 rear bumper?


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> Can anyone confirm that the S-line rear bumper will fit on an '06 non-S-line? Finally getting the ball rolling here, and considering an upgrade...
> 
> Also, will the Votex lip transfer?:heart:
> 
> ...


Yes, s-line rear valance will fit on non sline, I just made the switch myself.

That picture is s-line rear

Black section is not seperable. No part of the rear valance is seperable. :thumbup:

edit: That line in the red you speak of, thats the actual separation between the rear bumper cover and rear valance. The facelift A3's came all one piece, there was no separation

Here is my s-line rear valance on my non sline car...

Primed










Painted










Also, fwiw, I think the votex rear is ugly as ****, which is why I switched to s-line :thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Awesome. That answered a good chunk of my question. I kind of want to do the opposite of what you did, though. I like the S-line bumper, but not the valence. Does anyone know if the same support structure works from non S-line to S-line for the bumper cover? I like that the S-line cover doesn't have the "rub strip"  Why did they even bother putting "rub strips" on these cars? Such a joke.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

audi content
[IMG]http://i704.photobucket.com/albums/ww46/tcardio/DSC_0664.jpg[/IMG]

my favorite audi girl...too bad she's gone

[IMG]http://i704.photobucket.com/albums/ww46/tcardio/IMG_1146.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

ApexAudi said:


>


moarrr ic:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> Awesome. That answered a good chunk of my question. I kind of want to do the opposite of what you did, though. I like the S-line bumper, but not the valence. Does anyone know if the same support structure works from non S-line to S-line for the bumper cover? I like that the S-line cover doesn't have the "rub strip"  Why did they even bother putting "rub strips" on these cars? Such a joke.


Honestly I didn't even notice the s-line and non s-line were any different, until you mentioned it. Damn those rub strips


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

body shop says extra week for hidden collision damage and install of osir fenders and votex skirts 

. . . sigh . . . i miss my tight little ride


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

JRutter said:


> body shop says extra week for hidden collision damage and install of osir fenders and votex skirts
> 
> . . . sigh . . . i miss my tight little ride


Hope you got a rental. I'm getting a rental. I don't want a rental. I just want to drive my car. I might just get a bumper painted and install it myself if there's not other damage.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

i'm borrowing a nice older saab 9-5, fine for a commuter car, but it needs shocks. feeling seasick.


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

krazyboi said:


> Ugly is right!
> 
> 
> 
> Some language content...but I'm sure most children now a days hears it all the time.


Not a problem for those who watch "Modern Family", err check that, "Modern Famiry"


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Speaking of famiry, purchase for black leather drivers seat covers? Paging rawaudi.

And to reiterate, sorry if I'm annoying. Does anyone know if I can use the same bumper support to go from base to S-line rear bumper?


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

someone is selling their facelift euro headlights on audizine. sexy


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

krazyboi said:


> Let's see if we can get more life back into this joint. I know it's killing people not having the OG back yet.
> 
> Same rules apply. I will "police" this and PM those who I feel contents are not in compliance. You will remove as I ask.
> 
> ...


These are great.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

wishntoboutside said:


> These are great.


Thanks. I try


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Possibly the most boring A3 video ever, but an in-depth walk around of the Oettinger body kit and wheels. I confess that I just skipped through it, but the kit isn't bad:


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

tcardio said:


> someone is selling their facelift euro headlights on audizine. sexy


those are face-lift version right? would those fit on the non-facelift?


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

x SMURF x said:


> those are face-lift version right? would those fit on the non-facelift?


not unless you get new fenders, hood, and front bumper


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


>


 WTF is that?! So dope!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> WTF is that?! So dope!


2012 A1 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

^^^RS1 baby :laugh:

I could be wrong :sly:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

krazyboi said:


>


Looks like:










...which reminds me of:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> WTF is that?! So dope!


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

SilverSquirrel said:


>


They don't have that in Europe... they have this:



















...-Somehow appropriate, no?


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

So the reason we dont get the Audi A1 in the USA is because the name is already taken here?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I just got off the phone with Dave at ECS. He said there are two part numbers for '06 A3 rear bumpers but that one superseded the other. The same part number is used on base models and S-line. :screwy::what: So...how do I get the rear bumper I showed on page 2 without the rub strip? I need one quick.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> I just got off the phone with Dave at ECS. He said there are two part numbers for '06 A3 rear bumpers but that one superseded the other. The same part number is used on base models and S-line. :screwy::what: So...how do I get the rear bumper I showed on page 2 without the rub strip? I need one quick.


Have you talked to Bud about it?


----------



## BritBulldog (Feb 6, 2009)

azoceanblue said:


> ^^^RS1 baby :laugh:
> 
> I could be wrong :sly:



Close, its called teh A1 Quattro. But its gonna be very limited numbers and very expensive (for what it is)


But its still effin sick!


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

not audi content, but still hilarious


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

x SMURF x said:


> not audi content, but still hilarious


Worst.

Audio.

Evar.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

cldub said:


> Have you talked to Bud about it?


No. I just want a rear bumper without a rub strip! Can anyone confirm part number for this?


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> No. I just want a rear bumper without a rub strip! Can anyone confirm part number for this?


Ask Bud  :beer:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Will do. Thanks for the tip. Tapatalk doesn't have the proper thread for this in my topics list, but I gotta post because it just happened. No bs:










Although I did fill the tank until it leaked out :laugh:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> Will do. Thanks for the tip. Tapatalk doesn't have the proper thread for this in my topics list, but I gotta post because it just happened. No bs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wtf man, I'm lucky to see 300mpt, and almost all of that is highway miles


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> No. I just want a rear bumper without a rub strip! Can anyone confirm part number for this?


If the below bumper is the one you want, for pre-face, then the part number is:

8P4807303BGRU

Obviously it wont come with the S3 Valance.....

List price on genuinevwaudi is $400


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Eurotuner selling their project A3

http://blogs.eurotuner.com/6769579/editorials/eurotuner-project-audi-a3-20t-for-sale/index.html


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

rawaudi said:


> Eurotuner selling their project A3
> 
> http://blogs.eurotuner.com/6769579/editorials/eurotuner-project-audi-a3-20t-for-sale/index.html


I want those trim pieces 
:heart:


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

VWAddict said:


> Worst.
> 
> Audio.
> 
> Evar.


You Said IT! Hot damn that sucked


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Can anyone guess the theme?


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

rawaudi said:


> Can anyone guess the theme?


Clean and dirty asses.


----------



## blksheep3 (Mar 26, 2002)

rawaudi said:


> Can anyone guess the theme?


 eace: Baby got Backeace:


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

i get a weird grinding sort of noise when my traction control or abs kicked in while driving through the snow tonight, both when it was cold, and warm. anyone experience this? should i be worried? seemed to have come from almost dead center of the hood...

and pic just b/c i love pic whoring my car










thought the heat pattern on the hood was cool, same design as whats directly under the hood.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Pretty sure that's the noise the abs control unit makes when it's working. At least mine always has and I've never had any problems. I wouldn't worry. Does the grinding coincide with the brake pedal feedback?

Busy today:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

:heart:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

I keep thinking that the thread title sounds like a college course on conceit.

Smug 101


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

SilverSLC said:


> Drew has looked at cleaning it up, but the sheer amount of work it would take to do that is just too much - there are literally (you guys know this) thousands of pages in there that would have to be gone through, and that's just not going to happen.


I can clean it! :beer:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

none of them can compare to her:
:heart:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

I saw this thread locked on Friday and I said I'm done. I am glad that we now have our own thread. One that was created by a guy who has contributed so much to this forum. There are so many members I never " see" here anymore. Alot of the apathy and frustration has to do with a lack of communication on the administration side. I will say some have tested the waters and started a storm of controversy.. Some have moved on to other cars and lets face it, Audi is not giving us anything to be really excited about either. I can honestly say that when krazyboi posted this thread, alot of the old excitement returned and we started to be a family again. Let's respect the mods but in turn WE EXPECT the same in return. Post your whorage brothers be it skin or metal!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

SilverSquirrel said:


> none of them can compare to her:
> :heart:


Well yeah, except for this:










Literally said out loud, to myself, "Oh. My. God." I love/hate that the European guys can rock stuff that we just can't do over here. I don't get how, but it works. I could never in a million years rock those wheels, but the just look soooo mint on that example. I don't know how they do it.:banghead::banghead::banghead:

I got one for ya, Mitch:










(during picture)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

tcardio said:


> Audi is not giving us anything to be really excited about either.


Well, we may not get a hatch, but the new MQB based A3 is going to be a hell of a nice car.

Now, I don't want anyone's head to asplode, but I am actually strongly considering an A3 (8P, current gen) for my next car. I was going to hold on to my current GTI until the MQB A3 is out, but I had, though zero fault of my own, two accidents in the car this year, and I no longer trust it to last another couple of years without sucking cash out of my pocket, so I need something to tide me over.

I am looking at CPO cars, as I'm not planning on holding on to it for more than 18 months to 2 years, and I'd rather let someone else take the depreciation hit. I'll probably be looking at 2010 cars, given pricing. Premium Plus, 2.0T quattro. I'd like a Ti pack car if I can find one, but they kind of look few and far between.

So, some questions: Are there any material differences between 2010 and 2011 cars, other than the round "S-tronic" shift knob? Also, is that shift knob as easily retro-fittable as I would think it is? How about differences between 2010 and 2009 cars? The facelift was 2009, right?

Any advice for me?

-Tim


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

tcardio said:


> Audi is not giving us anything to be really excited about either.


Am I the only one who feels like Audi more or less nailed it when they designed the A3? I'm not saying that there are no flaws with it. But from a design perspective, I feel like there isn't an ugly line on it. It may not be 100% ergonomically correct, but then we're all different shapes and sizes. But if you take a step back and look at it, it's just beautiful. I mean what do you have to do to make one of these look real sick? You lower it a bit and maybe change out the wheels. Even most of the original wheels, in my opinion, are pretty rockin'. That says a lot, I think. It was definitely love at first sight for me, but at the time I had NO IDEA what kind of car I was looking at. Just knew I had to have one. I really dig how the body line (you know the one right by the door handles) is straight, but slopes down ever so slightly to the front and connects the taillights to the headlights. It gives it a look like it's flying past you when it's parked. The black roof on the OpenSkye models was a real nice tip-of-the-hat to the enthusiast crowd, too. Like, "Yeah, we know you're gonna paint it black anyways, so here, we did it for you." :thumbup: Also other subtleties, like making an OEM part that deletes the front license plate ugliness.

Anyways, what I'm driving at is maybe they realize they nailed the A3 and they're just putting their feet up now for a while. They outdid themselves and they realize they can't beat that. Or it was just SO good that nothing new really intrigues us. Perhaps we've been desensitized. 

eace::heart::dope:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

SilverSLC said:


> Well, we may not get a hatch, but the new MQB based A3 is going to be a hell of a nice car.
> 
> Now, I don't want anyone's head to asplode, but I am actually strongly considering an A3 (8P, current gen) for my next car. I was going to hold on to my current GTI until the MQB A3 is out, but I had, though zero fault of my own, two accidents in the car this year, and I no longer trust it to last another couple of years without sucking cash out of my pocket, so I need something to tide me over.
> 
> ...


The facelift was mid-'09 production year iirc. I recommend to anyone to get a TDI. Even though I don't have one. They hold their value, which sucks up front but if you're trying to flip it fairly shortly, that might be something that could help you out. I haven't heard much trash talk about them. 2010-'11 is kind of beyond my realm of expertise. It's been hard to keep up with all the small year-to-year changes on the newer stuff. hth.


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

....










Hello all. I just don't know anymore...


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

R.I.P to "The new and improved LOL Bump Thread"

53 Pages
1,821 Replies
118,135 Views
0 people care.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

abadidol said:


> R.I.P to "The new and improved LOL Bump Thread"
> 
> 53 Pages
> 1,821 Replies
> ...


LMAO :laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

abadidol said:


> R.I.P to "The new and improved LOL Bump Thread"
> 
> 53 Pages
> 1,821 Replies
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

SilverSLC said:


> Well, we may not get a hatch, but the new MQB based A3 is going to be a hell of a nice car.
> 
> Now, I don't want anyone's head to asplode, but I am actually strongly considering an A3 (8P, current gen) for my next car. I was going to hold on to my current GTI until the MQB A3 is out, but I had, though zero fault of my own, two accidents in the car this year, and I no longer trust it to last another couple of years without sucking cash out of my pocket, so I need something to tide me over.
> 
> ...


It's pretty hard to go wrong with the TSI, and with Quattro it would be even better. If you can find a Ti package car then you would basically have my dream car. If the right car came along with the above three criteria, I'd be reaaalllly tempted to sell my car and buy it. Facelift was 2009, basically. The shift knob is easy in a sense, but can require a permanent modification to the car, or at least one that's not very easy to undo. It also can have a high risk of devastating failure. There are a few threads around here on installing the new style shift knob and what to do when you break the plastic rod. I guess we'd be seeing more of you around here if you get an A3, huh? If that's the case, you'll end up bringing back the OG thread yourself once we get you fully converted :laugh:


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

i thought this got locked??


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

TechnikSLR said:


> i thought this got locked??


We ransomed it with the new and improved lol bump thread.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> Am I the only one who feels like Audi more or less nailed it when they designed the A3? I'm not saying that there are no flaws with it. But from a design perspective, I feel like there isn't an ugly line on it. It may not be 100% ergonomically correct, but then we're all different shapes and sizes. But if you take a step back and look at it, it's just beautiful. I mean what do you have to do to make one of these look real sick? You lower it a bit and maybe change out the wheels. Even most of the original wheels, in my opinion, are pretty rockin'. That says a lot, I think. It was definitely love at first sight for me, but at the time I had NO IDEA what kind of car I was looking at. Just knew I had to have one. I really dig how the body line (you know the one right by the door handles) is straight, but slopes down ever so slightly to the front and connects the taillights to the headlights. It gives it a look like it's flying past you when it's parked. The black roof on the OpenSkye models was a real nice tip-of-the-hat to the enthusiast crowd, too. Like, "Yeah, we know you're gonna paint it black anyways, so here, we did it for you." :thumbup: Also other subtleties, like making an OEM part that deletes the front license plate ugliness.


couldn't have said it better myself, completely agree with you. a few years ago, if someone were to ask me realistically speaking, if i could have any car for an everyday-er, hands down id say the A3, i love everything about it, every time i see my car i get a nice warm feeling inside and a smile on my face. these cars are beautiful and unique, and whats even better is you rarely see them, so when i do see another A3 on the road it excites me, as i get to see what my car looks like on the road


----------



## ulua4me2004 (Aug 15, 2007)

tcardio said:


> I saw this thread locked on Friday and I said I'm done. I am glad that we now have our own thread. One that was created by a guy who has contributed so much to this forum. *There are so many members I never " see" here anymore.* Alot of the apathy and frustration has to do with a lack of communication on the administration side. I will say some have tested the waters and started a storm of controversy.. Some have moved on to other cars and lets face it, Audi is not giving us anything to be really excited about either. I can honestly say that when krazyboi posted this thread, alot of the old excitement returned and we started to be a family again. Let's respect the mods but in turn WE EXPECT the same in return. Post your whorage brothers be it skin or metal!


I posted, then deleted my post...didnt want to hurt any ones feelings....

About the occasional nip or pink.......


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


>


idk how I'm just seeing this, but bleh :thumbdown:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

cldub said:


> idk how I'm just seeing this, but bleh :thumbdown:


Yea, it was more for the video then the car. What's funny is that its not even sponsored by DC Shoes so I don't know why you would do that to your car.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Yea, it was more for the video then the car. What's funny is that its not even sponsored by DC Shoes so I don't know why you would do that to your car.
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


Fail hahah


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

I like the paint of the car minus all the DC stuff.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

more

boobies

please


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

SilverSLC said:


> The facelift was 2009, right?


Yup



SilverSLC said:


> I'd like a Ti pack car if I can find one, but they kind of look few and far between.


Super rare. Even rarer on the 2nd hand CPO market.



SilverSLC said:


> Are there any material differences between 2010 and 2011 cars, other than the round "S-tronic" shift knob? How about differences between 2010 and 2009 cars?


Side view mirrors were trimmed down in 2010. 09's are terrible. Small exterior trim pieces on exterior door handles I think.



SilverSLC said:


> Also, is that shift knob as easily retro-fittable as I would think it is?


There was a good write up in the LoLBump thread I think.  Sorry couldn't resist. Short story is that is can be retrofitted with some minor macgyver skills. But its not plug / play.

You're not alone in looking at the A3 and in good company I'd say. Seems the RS3 drew up sufficient interest in this car and I'd be curious to see final 2011 & 2012 sales figures in the USA. Its always confused me that Audi releases the RS at or near the end of the cycle for a platform. The current car is still a winner overall and I'd love to get one custom ordered 2012 Ti. Just not a material difference between the versions in terms of power output and finish to justify the depreciation hit twice on the same car on the same platform. Now if the RS3 were sold here..... Different situation.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

> There was a good write up in the LoLBump thread I think.  Sorry couldn't resist. Short story is that is can be retrofitted with some minor macgyver skills. But its not plug / play.


There was lots of good info in that thread...meshed with other goodies 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Rob Cote said:


> Am I the only one who feels like Audi more or less nailed it when they designed the A3?
> 
> eace::heart::dope:


Agree. The door trim/bump strips and all the seams down along the sill area look a little dated, but overall I am still digging on it. A3 2.0TFSI Quattro > Golf R in looks and very close performance (sans tune).


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Few interesting Ti on the Autotrader:

http://www.autotrader.com/ATCarID/AT-12AA02A3?LNX=SOCTWVDP (not quattro?)

Here is pretty much the perfect 2012:
http://www.autotrader.com/ATCarID/AT-12B9C13C?LNX=SOCTWVDP

It even has the black roof rails. This is seriously making me upset I love this car so much.

Someone please buy it.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

drew138 said:


> Few interesting Ti on the Autotrader:
> 
> http://www.autotrader.com/ATCarID/AT-12AA02A3?LNX=SOCTWVDP (not quattro?)


That one is quattro, as far as I can tell. It's perfect, and if it was a CPO I would be REALLY interested.



> Here is pretty much the perfect 2012:
> http://www.autotrader.com/ATCarID/AT-12B9C13C?LNX=SOCTWVDP
> 
> It even has the black roof rails. This is seriously making me upset I love this car so much.
> ...


Found that one too, and it's awesome. Out of my current price range, though.

-Tim


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

rawaudi said:


> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/25/audi5vi7.png/


Win! :beer:


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## ulua4me2004 (Aug 15, 2007)

Happy Valentines day to the Bump crew ! ( Audi content)

































:heart:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> Busy today:




I exercised ABS on dry pavement last night after a good re-bleeding of the brakes. OH. MY. GOD. :thumbup::heart:


----------



## ulua4me2004 (Aug 15, 2007)

Seki said:


>



Snooki......lol...


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

*Been away a few months*

Hi guys. Nice fancy new bump thread you've got yourselves. Anyone gonna buy a new RS5? Because I've had a boner since i saw it last wednesday at the Chicago Auto show and I'm trying to justify a $70k - $80k car lease...


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ;75909379 said:


> Hi guys. Nice fancy new bump thread you've got yourselves. Anyone gonna buy a new RS5? Because I've had a boner since i saw it last wednesday at the Chicago Auto show and I'm trying to justify a $70k - $80k car lease...


:thumbup:I was going to buy one last week (seriously) 

but my powerball number didnt hit

seriously :heart: that car. Gonna wait for the first A5's to depreciate a little more, then trade up.
Thats the plan for now, anyway.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*RS4 Avant*

I'd settle for this.

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...S-4-Photos-Leaked-via-Broken-European-Embargo


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

wtf happened to my actuator thread! Jesus, I'm gone for a couple hours next thing I know insults are being thrown (I think at my direction, at least thats how it seems) and the whole shebang locks up. Well **** me for being genuinely curious


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

cldub said:


> wtf happened to my actuator thread! Jesus, I'm gone for a couple hours next thing I know insults are being thrown (I think at my direction, at least thats how it seems) and the whole shebang locks up. Well **** me for being genuinely curious


Nah it's more of Mike & [email protected] throwing insults at me because they aren't able to actually counter with why you should put their product on your car. 

Dave


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

cldub said:


> wtf happened to my actuator thread! Jesus, I'm gone for a couple hours next thing I know insults are being thrown (I think at my direction, at least thats how it seems) and the whole shebang locks up. Well **** me for being genuinely curious


I locked the thread. Seems like enough information was presented and the insult slinging wasn't going to get any better.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

crew219 said:


> Nah it's more of Mike & [email protected] throwing insults at me because they aren't able to actually counter with why you should put their product on your car.
> 
> Dave


It was a little confusing for a second but the personal comment was towards crew and not cldub. 


9mu8!


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

drew138 said:


> It was a little confusing for a second but the personal comment was towards crew and not cldub.
> 
> 
> 9mu8!


Karma doesn't have a chance with Crew. Teflon Crew now about 80 wins, ANgel again less than 0:thumbup:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

drew138 said:


> It was a little confusing for a second but the personal comment was towards crew and not cldub.
> 
> 
> 9mu8!


Yeah I was thoroughly confused, it sounded like it was directed towards me and came out of left field. Took me a bit off guard. I'd probably have to re-read the content, cause from my brief skim this afternoon I didn't really get a clear answer though


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

cldub said:


> Yeah I was thoroughly confused, it sounded like it was directed towards me and came out of left field. Took me a bit off guard. I'd probably have to re-read the content, cause from my brief skim this afternoon I didn't really get a clear answer though


Ugh, I opened that thread and saw the amount of text and said no way.

To read that I would need one of the following:

1. Cliff notes

Or any of the following:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

rawaudi said:


>


Yes...yes yes yes.


----------



## jordnalos (Nov 19, 2009)

Rubber ducky, you really are the one









I want Rotiform SNA's


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

9mu8 101


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

jordnalos said:


> Rubber ducky, you really are the one


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

JRutter said:


>


HoLY CRAP I JUST FOUND MY NEW CAR! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

SilverSquirrel said:


> :thumbup:I was going to buy one last week (seriously)
> 
> but my powerball number didnt hit
> 
> ...


I have actually been thinking about trading up to one as well. The A3 is basically my weekend car anyways and sits 12-13 days every two weeks.


----------



## jericks2 (Aug 10, 2011)

What's up with all the "yellow" threads right now :screwy:

Yellow shades available at Audi Exclusive 
yellow high beams 
Yellow Audis 
yellow fogs 
Yellow diamonds 
Yellow drl


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

jericks2 said:


> What's up with all the "yellow" threads right now :screwy:
> 
> Yellow shades available at Audi Exclusive
> yellow high beams
> ...


Yellow Snow. 

:snowcool:


----------



## jericks2 (Aug 10, 2011)

SilverSquirrel said:


> Yellow Snow.
> 
> :snowcool:


:facepalm: I shouldn't have said anything...


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)




----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

JRutter said:


>



Yeah, they will never ship that to USA. :banghead:


----------



## Dubd Sailor (Dec 1, 2008)

drew138 said:


> Yeah, they will never ship that to USA. :banghead:


Higher chance if it was painted yellow


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Heart Attack

Well... You can't say they didn't warn him.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks Wednesbeerday guy!


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)




----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

YELLOW!


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

rawaudi beat me to it.. but here's more anyway!


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Ahhh Crissy Moran^^^^. Rare breed!


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

rawaudi said:


> Ahhh Crissy Moran^^^^. Rare breed!


Since when is a pornstar a rare breed? :laugh:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Seki said:


>


Nice, but don't care for the vents.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

MisterJJ said:


> Nice, but don't care for the vents.


Great, I'll never look at those vents the same again. :banghead:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

drew138 said:


> Great, I'll never look at those vents the same again. :banghead:


Sorry man. Doesn't compare to the toucan headlights on the facelift cars. Totally ruined.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

TBomb said:


> Sorry man. Doesn't compare to the toucan headlights on the facelift cars. Totally ruined.


its so upsetting, that alone turned me off to having LEDS in my headlights, since i only want OEM headlights...even when i see Q5's now all i think is toucan


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Every time i see LED DRL's on an audi, all i can think of is the time Jeremy Clarkson called them "Fairy Lamps". Ruined them for me.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

SilverSquirrel said:


> Every time i see LED DRL's on an audi, all i can think of is the time Jeremy Clarkson called them "Fairy Lamps". Ruined them for me.


Those guys can be so damn biased sometimes


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

cldub said:


> Those guys can be so damn biased sometimes


yup, they are pretty darn down on audis and audi owners routinely. 

But way back in the day, Clarkson did declare the Ur-quattro the CAR OF THE CENTURY. :thumbup:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Clarkson is a bit of an ass. -He loves everything. he hates everything. The show is now so much of a clown act that I'm tired of it.

It was funny for a while, but now they have to keep one-upping themselves, and it's gone too far.

'Fairy-lights' are what they call Christmas-tree lights in the UK by the way... Now that LED xmas-tree lights are everywhere, it's all becoming a little played-out, but I still like them done RIGHT. -I don't like the yellow-lacking blue-tinted aftermarket ones, but I do like the (FULL-spectrum) factory ones.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

SilverSquirrel said:


> yup, they are pretty darn down on audis and audi owners routinely.
> 
> But way back in the day, Clarkson did declare the Ur-quattro the CAR OF THE CENTURY. :thumbup:


I remember watching an episode a while back where they were talking about how much they loved the old GTI's... i think hah


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

cldub said:


> I remember watching an episode a while back where they were talking about how much they loved the old GTI's... i think hah


Clarkson loves the R8 hard top though, said it's one of his favorite cars he's driven.


----------



## ApexAudi (Nov 23, 2011)

What you have to remember about Top Gear is that it is a scripted show. If you go back to the early seasons of the new Top Gear (2002+) you'll see episodes with them claiming the GTI is the best hatchback money can buy. Or you can see Clarkson declare the RS4's 4.2 V8 as "One of the best engines in the world" and you can even watch him enjoy a Porsche!

Clarkson made fun of the first R8's LED's, and said they'll never catch on. As an Audi Parts Consultant it's the number one requested OEM part for retrofit. At the end of the day they're just expressing opinions, and they make that abundantly recognizable when they build their own Hybrid. They may be on a journey to one up themselves but it's still hilarious!

Anyways in the spirit of Top Gear, here are some previous fantastic TOP GEAR GUESTS 











Jordan (Katie Price)










Sienna Miller










Cameron Diaz










Amber Heard


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

ApexAudi said:


> Anyways in the spirit of Top Gear, here are some previous fantastic TOP GEAR GUESTS


Way to tie it in.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Because I care:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

ApexAudi said:


>


Ewww - to the gnarly belly button photo bomb--------------------------------------------------^


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Forgive the filthy wheel, car was on its way to the shop so I'm just gonna wash it after:


----------



## __DyNaSTY_X_ (May 14, 2006)

jordnalos said:


> Proud to be Filipino lol
> 
> Over the Summer vacationed in Austria, Hungary, and Italy... in Austria we drive taxis


haha cool, just to clear it up. that's actually a driving school car. not a taxi. taxis in austria are mostly and usually mercedes benz. 
www.fahrschule-schwedenplatz.at is the driving school 

is the LOL post gone again?


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Rob Cote said:


> Forgive the filthy wheel, car was on its way to the shop so I'm just gonna wash it after:


If you're gonna post something filthy, it should be more like this:


----------



## jordnalos (Nov 19, 2009)

__DyNaSTY_X_ said:


> haha cool, just to clear it up. that's actually a driving school car. not a taxi. taxis in austria are mostly and usually mercedes benz.
> www.fahrschule-schwedenplatz.at is the driving school
> 
> is the LOL post gone again?


Thanks for the heads up, amazing how in America, people dream of Mercedes Benzs BMWs and Audis, yet they're just common vehicles for daily work lol.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Yeah but you don't honestly believe people dream of Chevys and Fords in Europe, do you? I got a Malibu for a rental while my car is in the shop. So beat. :banghead::thumbdown::facepalm:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

boring.
moar poarn pleeze.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

!9MU8


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

jordnalos said:


>


I just got to see this (it's blocked at work)...:thumbup::heart:

Round 2:










Much better :thumbup:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

whatever happened to REDLINEBOB?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> G]


i see you follow stance nation on facebook as well


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> Round 2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need to redo mine again.. 

Keep it up!


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

A3 on air in Florida: Anyone from here?

http://jacksonville.craigslist.org/cto/2834473683.html


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

rawaudi said:


> A3 on air in Florida: Anyone from here?
> 
> http://jacksonville.craigslist.org/cto/2834473683.html


Yeah he's posted before


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

rawaudi said:


> A3 on air in Florida: Anyone from here?
> 
> http://jacksonville.craigslist.org/cto/2834473683.html


what a scumbag a3'er.

builds all show no go a3 on air.

sells weeks later.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

rawaudi said:


> A3 on air in Florida: Anyone from here?
> 
> http://jacksonville.craigslist.org/cto/2834473683.html


Didn't know I could take a plain silver A3, add ghetto wheels and air suspension and it becomes "show stopping".


----------



## clashofhope (Sep 9, 2011)

MisterJJ said:


> Didn't know I could take a plain silver A3, add ghetto wheels and air suspension and it becomes "show stopping".


This.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

sorry, i dont get the whole stance thing.:screwy:

To me, it looks like some one stole that car, slashed all four tires, and didnt bother to steal the wheels because they were too fugly.

Yes. I am an old fart. You kids get off my lawn.

oh... and more dirty pics please. thanks.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

SilverSquirrel said:


> sorry, i dont get the whole stance thing.:screwy:
> 
> To me, it looks like some one stole that car, slashed all four tires, and didnt bother to steal the wheels because they were too fugly.
> 
> ...


I prefer calling it offset management, rather than stance


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

MisterJJ said:


> Didn't know I could take a plain silver A3, add ghetto wheels and air suspension and it becomes "show stopping".


:laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Sitting in urgent care. Trying to determine if I have a broken toe, something bit my foot, or over working it. Fun times.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

There is nothing "urgent" about a broken toe.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Sitting in urgent care. Trying to determine if I have a broken toe, something bit my foot, or over working it. Fun times.
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


As they used to tell us in the Marine Corps... "change your socks and hydrate"


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Sitting in urgent care. Trying to determine if I have a broken toe, something bit my foot, or over working it. Fun times.
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


Is it yellow?


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Spotted: AllThingsGhetto


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

t_white said:


> Spotted: AllThingsGhetto


That bay @ 1:56


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Sitting in urgent care. Trying to determine if I have a broken toe, something bit my foot, or over working it. Fun times.
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


Hehehehehe asian old man you have gout


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

rawaudi said:


> Is it yellow?


They are all yellow. Should I be concerned?

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Sitting in urgent care. Trying to determine if I have a broken toe, something bit my foot, or over working it. Fun times.
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


 uhmmm...... how do you overwork a toe? or is "toe" a euphemism:bs:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

tcardio said:


> Hehehehehe asian old man you have gout


you know, I thought I had gout about 4 years ago. Perhaps it's a leap year thing for me?

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Man... Nobody noticed last week's occasion of the first anniversary of the death of the LOL BUMP thread.

:mourning:


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)




----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

rawaudi said:


>


I have more of the first girl in the gym...less clothed. 

KCCO my friend!


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

SilverSquirrel said:


> oh... and more dirty pics please. thanks.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

VWAddict said:


> Man... Nobody noticed last week's occasion of the first anniversary of the death of the LOL BUMP thread.
> 
> :mourning:


Damn...can't believe its actually been a year since it was shut down :/


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

VWAddict said:


> Man... Nobody noticed last week's occasion of the first anniversary of the death of the LOL BUMP thread.
> 
> :mourning:


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

krazyboi said:


>


I have those same boxer-briefs...


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

This is...(fill in the blanks):screwy:


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

Rub-ISH said:


> This is...(fill in the blanks):screwy:


This is Polish.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

abadidol said:


> This is Polish.


So am I.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

abadidol said:


> This is Polish.


My ex-wife is Polish. Crazy ass broad


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

1st is a repeat, but worth repeating!


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

[IMG]http://i704.photobucket.com/albums/ww46/tcardio/thumbbig-159917.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://i704.photobucket.com/albums/ww46/tcardio/IMG_1669.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

OH K double 2 times infinity X quadratic formula = SPIN move 

lol


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


>


:heart:


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

krazyboi said:


>


wasn't sure what to expect, but as soon as he started talking i was crying from laughter.

hilarious :laugh:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Carnage behind the rear bumper:










Really not that bad, but it was reassessed and will be fixed :thumbup:

To whomever gave the correct part number for this guy:










:beer:s on me. I'm beyond stoked. 

Also, first bike ride of the year:


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Me!

Just need the S3/RS3 diffuser now. Might sell mine to get an RS3 if we end up doing a GB from BKS.



Rob Cote said:


> To whomever gave the correct part number for this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ApexAudi (Nov 23, 2011)

SilverSquirrel said:


> sorry, i dont get the whole stance thing.:screwy:
> 
> To me, it looks like some one stole that car, slashed all four tires, and didnt bother to steal the wheels because they were too fugly.
> 
> ...


I'm 24 and I agree. More dirty pics! 

The whole "bags" and "stretch" look doesn't make sense to me. IMO you're ruining the cars sportiness. These cars handle amazing on a track with nothing more then a new set of springs. Even without the springs they're incredible. I've over taken dozen's of cars that I have no business passing in my orgazmobile (Ferrari's, Porsche's, Vette's etc. although most of those are probably driver error :laugh. If it doesn't improve upon what was factory I don't see the point.

But like music, it's much the same. It's all opinion based! Whatever floats your boat, melts your butter, makes you hard, etc. Some still look really sexy. All in all I think everyone who owns an A3 should at least experience it on a track once! I promise you'll spend the money you've saved for "bags" on your next track day.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

x SMURF x said:


>


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

ApexAudi said:


> I'm 24 and I agree. More dirty pics!
> 
> The whole "bags" and "stretch" look doesn't make sense to me. IMO you're ruining the cars sportiness. These cars handle amazing on a track with nothing more then a new set of springs. Even without the springs they're incredible. I've over taken dozen's of cars that I have no business passing in my orgazmobile (Ferrari's, Porsche's, Vette's etc. although most of those are probably driver error :laugh. If it doesn't improve upon what was factory I don't see the point.
> 
> But like music, it's much the same. It's all opinion based! Whatever floats your boat, melts your butter, makes you hard, etc. Some still look really sexy. All in all I think everyone who owns an A3 should at least experience it on a track once! I promise you'll spend the money you've saved for "bags" on your next track day.


Not necessarily. Depending on the bag setup you can still perform quite well. I've seen it done on my friends bagged 3.6 4motion Passat going through the mountains of Helen, GA :thumbup:






Granted that video isn't on a track, nor would I chose Air Ride, but you get the idea. It can be done!


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

rawaudi said:


> Is it yellow?


isnt it always yellow? :laugh:


----------



## ApexAudi (Nov 23, 2011)

cldub said:


> Not necessarily. Depending on the bag setup you can still perform quite well. I've seen it done on my friends bagged 3.6 4motion Passat going through the mountains of Helen, GA :thumbup:
> 
> Granted that video isn't on a track, nor would I chose Air Ride, but you get the idea. It can be done!


Oh I'm aware it can be done. Anything can really. But it's not ideal and wont give you optimum grip and response. 

On another note, not sure if anyone has posted this before but I'll share it anyway...


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

Thoughts? 

What thoughts?



x SMURF x said:


>


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

Spa, eau rouge



ApexAudi said:


>


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

How has this fallen halfway down the page? Bump it up! :thumbup:


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

RIP to the soon to be replaced S40


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

abadidol said:


> RIP to the soon to be replaced S40


...That's not an S40.

Repeat after me:

S = Sedan.

V = Vagon. (...that's like 'wagon' in Sveeedish)


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

Thank you for that clarification. I learned something today.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

yeah... where it all falls down is 

C = Coupe

C = Cabriølet (that's like cabriolet in Sceedish!)

But it's okay though.

I too get tongue-tied and make all sorts of msitakes when contemplating the awesome furious *powwah* which _IS_ the S40!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

rawaudi said:


> Me!
> 
> Just need the S3/RS3 diffuser now. Might sell mine to get an RS3 if we end up doing a GB from BKS.


Going to any shows on the east coast this year?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

P = professional


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

Want to increase participation around here? Mention Volvos.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










new A3 pics leaked


i like it :thumbup:


----------



## clashofhope (Sep 9, 2011)

x SMURF x said:


> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view
> 
> 
> ...


It's too depressing to know it's not coming to the US. 

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

George from Fourtitute does not read the 9mu8 101 thread...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

clashofhope said:


> It's too depressing to know it's not coming to the US.


It is. Just not as a hatch, unless that's what you meant in the first place. 

-Tim


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

abadidol said:


> George from Fourtitute does not read the 9mu8 101 thread...


He does....when it gets bad.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

9mu8


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

cldub said:


>


The chive makes me smile in ways that no other site can...The Throttle gets me wet in my man panties.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

^ TMI


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> The chive makes me smile in ways that no other site can...The Throttle gets me wet in my man panties.


Damn haha I was hoping to be discreet from where I got those pictures 

KCCO!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

drew138 said:


> ^ TMI


I'm enthusiastic  fyi The Throttle is a car site produced by the people who bring you the chive.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

S-line and non S-line rear bumper valance interchangeability/differences?

Anyone have side-by-side pics and/or experience in this?:thumbup:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> S-line and non S-line rear bumper valance interchangeability/differences?
> 
> Anyone have side-by-side pics and/or experience in this?:thumbup:


The valance? I can tell you I went from non-sline, to votex, to sline, no problems


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

cldub said:


> The valance? I can tell you I went from non-sline, to votex, to sline, no problems


you finally took off that ugly votex rear lip?


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

t_white said:


> you finally took off that ugly votex rear lip?


Yes :banghead:


----------



## mattA3 (Feb 24, 2010)

cldub said:


> The valance? I can tell you I went from non-sline, to votex, to sline, no problems


When you went from Votex to S-line did you have to change the Exaust tip location?


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

mattA3 said:


> When you went from Votex to S-line did you have to change the Exaust tip location?


Sure didn't. I have the APR RSC exhaust, and the votex kit looked like it tucked them away, almost too much. When I installed the s-line, they poke out just the right amount, imo. 



















^^ Granted in that one they are difficult to see because they aren't clean, but the votex definitely tucked them in. :thumbdown:


----------



## clashofhope (Sep 9, 2011)

t_white said:


> you finally took off that ugly votex rear lip?


Rotfl. I thought I was the only one who thought it was ugly. I never said anything because I didn't want to knock on anyone's style.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

clashofhope said:


> Rotfl. I thought I was the only one who thought it was ugly. I never said anything because I didn't want to knock on anyone's style.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


I was still a n00b to A3's when I bought it, and didn't know the s-line valance existed :banghead:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I know a lot of people don't like it, but I :heart: mine. To each his own. :beer:


----------



## clashofhope (Sep 9, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> I know a lot of people don't like it, but I :heart: mine. To each his own. :beer:


Love the lip and side skirts though.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

clashofhope said:


> Love the lip and side skirts though.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


I love my sides even more now that I trimmed that bottom part off


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

cldub said:


> I love my sides even more now that I trimmed that bottom part off


Pictures of mod?

These things are DISGUSTING:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

:what:


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> These things are DISGUSTING:


Of course they are, those are the points of contact where everything is bolted to. Did you expect it to be pretty and shiny? Lmao. Are you reverse mounting the faces? Either way dont waste your time cleaning either of thse are you will never see them when mounted to the car.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> Pictures of mod?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

cldub said:


>


Nice - I trimmed mine before it went for paint. I should finally have the car back with Osir wide fenders and the skirts sometime next week.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

JRutter said:


> Nice - I trimmed mine before it went for paint. I should finally have the car back with Osir wide fenders and the skirts sometime next week.


It's such a hack job under there hah, I was on my back/side with a dremmel just goin to town


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm lucky enough to have a bandsaw at my shop. Much easier! I didn't bother to flush it up exactly, since you will only notice the tiny remaining lip if you feel for it:


----------



## clashofhope (Sep 9, 2011)

cldub said:


>


Le sigh... I wish I were baller.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

clashofhope said:


> Le sigh... I wish I were baller.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


You and me both :thumbup:


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

cldub said:


> Sure didn't. I have the APR RSC exhaust, and the votex kit looked like it tucked them away, almost too much. When I installed the s-line, they poke out just the right amount, imo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't believe how much different the Votex rear looks on a white car vs a black car...I really like mine but mycar is black...


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

t_white said:


> Of course they are, those are the points of contact where everything is bolted to. Did you expect it to be pretty and shiny? Lmao. Are you reverse mounting the faces? Either way dont waste your time cleaning either of thse are you will never see them when mounted to the car.


Yeah the rears were reverse mounted last year and I'm doing the same again. I know you can't see them, but that doesn't matter. I clean absolutely everything regardless of visibility before I put it back together :thumbup:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rub-ISH said:


> I can't believe how much different the Votex rear looks on a white car vs a black car...I really like mine but mycar is black...


I used to have the black tape insert thing in there, but thought it was too much contrast. It does look pretty bad on a white car


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> Yeah the rears were reverse mounted last year and I'm doing the same again. I know you can't see them, but that doesn't matter. I clean absolutely everything regardless of visibility before I put it back together :thumbup:


See?



















Re-polished and a fresh coat of wax. Show season is fast approaching :wave:

1 down 3 to go :banghead:


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Rub-ISH said:


> I can't believe how much different the Votex rear looks on a white car vs a black car...I really like mine but mycar is black...


Image Fail

http://gifs.gifbin.com/sw50sw8sw578.gif


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Happy Friday boys!

[IMG]http://i704.photobucket.com/albums/ww46/tcardio/great-ass-hump-day-50.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Cheers


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

krazyboi said:


> Cheers


Left = Trying to look hot
Right = Is


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

MisterJJ said:


> Left = Trying to look hot
> Right = Is


Left: "Hey look I am trying to look like a slut"
Right: "Yes, she really is a slut"


and on that note... I will take the left one! :laugh:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

better one or two?


----------



## dman4486 (Jun 22, 2011)

tcardio said:


> Happy Friday boys!
> 
> [IMG]http://i704.photobucket.com/albums/ww46/tcardio/great-ass-hump-day-50.jpg[/IMG]


The bud ruined this photo :facepalm:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

dman4486 said:


> The bud ruined this photo :facepalm:


Yeah, should have been Bud Light...


{Sigh} Such fond memories from the original lol bump.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

dman4486 said:


> The bud ruined this photo :facepalm:


agreed but on a late Friday night, I always appreciate a girl with a strong back and a weak mind


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

tcardio said:


> agreed but on a late Friday night, I always appreciate a girl with a strong back and a weak mind



^^^ that is sooooooo inappropriate! tsk tsk tsk


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

^^^ lol @ the self wrist slapping.


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

Carbon Fiber overload.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Audi-A3-09-...ake:Audi|Model:A3&hash=item20bc5298f0&vxp=mtr










Yay, or nay?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

xnox202 said:


> Carbon Fiber overload.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Audi-A3-09-10-11-12-2009-2012-Front-Bumper-License-Plate-Carbon-Fiber-Filler-/140598483184?pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&fits=Make%3AAudi|Model%3AA3&hash=item20bc5298f0&vxp=mtr
> 
> Yay, or nay?


Seeing that you have other CF trims, it may work, but I think it would look out of place if your surround grill trim isn't CF as well.

What kind of B-pillars do you have?


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-Quattro-2.0T/Exterior/Body/Grille/ES6397/

how easy is this to install?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

x SMURF x said:


> http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-Quattro-2.0T/Exterior/Body/Grille/ES6397/
> 
> how easy is this to install?


You see those four screw holes...that's all too it.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

x SMURF x said:


> http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-Quattro-2.0T/Exterior/Body/Grille/ES6397/
> 
> how easy is this to install?


wow I really paid that much for that?!¿ :banghead::laugh:


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> You see those four screw holes...that's all too it.
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


does the front bumper need to be removed?



Rob Cote said:


> wow I really paid that much for that?!¿ :banghead::laugh:


don't you hate when that happens?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

x SMURF x said:


> does the front bumper need to be removed?


Nope. You literally take out 4 screws, pull the bottom out and down so the top tabs disengage, put the new one in top tabs first then line it up and put the 4 screws back in and you're done.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

TBomb said:


> Nope. You literally take out 4 screws, pull the bottom out and down so the top tabs disengage, put the new one in top tabs first then line it up and put the 4 screws back in and you're done.


:thumbup: sounds simple enough. thanks for the info:beer:


----------



## yannick3133 (Nov 16, 2010)

It takes 30 secondes to change lol :thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Someone tell me if these are gonna fit before I even entertain this further 

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5493044-Staggered-19-quot-Raderwerks-Hard-8s


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Someone tell me if these are gonna fit before I even entertain this further
> 
> http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5493044-Staggered-19-quot-Raderwerks-Hard-8s


Yes they will fit, but they will rub with the spacers.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

t_white said:


> Yes they will fit, but they will rub with the spacers.


Easy fix for that?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Easy fix for that?


Don't install the spacers? Ask for a discount b/c you don't want them.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> Don't install the spacers? Ask for a discount b/c you don't want them.


Had a moment of clarity right after I posted it...hopefully will have pics soon


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

oh, and last but not least


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Had a moment of clarity right after I posted it...hopefully will have pics soon


:laugh:



krazyboi said:


> Don't install the spacers? Ask for a discount b/c you don't want them.


x2 :thumbup: but having spacers never hurts anyways.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Afternoon folks. :thumbup:


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*603*


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Just went to Rob's crib...don't let him lie to you. He actually traded the A3 in for a nice Chevy Impala. It's real nice, silver with 16" alloys. Might do the same.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

It spins 'em real nice like :thumbdown::facepalm:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

drew138 said:


>


I like that type!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

drew138 said:


>


She'll get your motor running in the AM. Going to attempt to pass inspection. Wish me luck.


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

Bump. :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

oh and who doesnt love some bacon!


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

tcardio said:


> I like that type!


My type is...

Willing


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

^ :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

^ Proof that God likes Volkswagens.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Holy ****! Is that your ride, man? God damnnnn

Also:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

cldub said:


>


This is the opposite of my month.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

cldub said:


>


unless this is your pic I bet somebody backed the car up to the fallen tree.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

JRutter said:


>


I want that grill, It's sick!!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Uber-A3 said:


> I want that grill, It's sick!!


I'd dig it more if the horizontal slats continued on the upper portion as well. And the rings I feel like are slightly too small.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Uber-A3 said:


> unless this is your pic I bet somebody backed the car up to the fallen tree.


Agreed


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Uber-A3 said:


> I want that grill, It's sick!!


It looks a tad...recessed, at least the upper portion. I'm not sure if I can dig it


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

I got a text this morning on my work cell phone:

Happy birthday Jessica wow ur a big girl lvu Mom! xoxo

I replied:

Sorry, but I'm not a big girl, I'm really a big man.


----------



## aking124 (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

MisterJJ said:


> I got a text this morning on my work cell phone:
> 
> Happy birthday Jessica wow ur a big girl lvu Mom! xoxo
> 
> ...


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

tcardio said:


> I like that type!


I type like that!

:laugh:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

My favorite day of the week

http://thechive.com/2012/03/01/burn-your-bra-thursday-45-photos/

Burn Your Bra Thursday!


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

cldub said:


> My favorite day of the week
> 
> http://thechive.com/2012/03/01/burn-your-bra-thursday-45-photos/
> 
> Burn Your Bra Thursday!


14
15
26
27
30
35
39
42
45

..me likey


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

I'm so doing this.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

vwaddict said:


> i'm so doing this.


hahaha


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Who said you need an MP3 player


----------



## xero_dobbler (Aug 24, 2005)

here ya go Tommy..


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

MisterJJ said:


> I got a text this morning on my work cell phone:
> 
> Happy birthday Jessica wow ur a big girl lvu Mom! xoxo
> 
> ...


Did you get a reply :facepalm:


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

cldub said:


> It looks a tad...recessed, at least the upper portion. I'm not sure if I can dig it


I was joking


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Uber-A3 said:


> I was joking


No jokes allowed in this thread 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

t_white said:


> 14
> 15
> 26
> 27
> ...


But not #1 and #11?...perfection


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

NBPT_A3 said:


> But not #1 and #11?...perfection


31 > *


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

t_white said:


> 14
> 15
> 26
> 27
> ...


I give them all an "A" for effort.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Uber-A3 said:


> I was joking


:banghead:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

http://manteresting.com/ ... the Pinterest for doods.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

xero_dobbler said:


> here ya go Tommy..


ive had that as a background on my computer for a few weeks now


----------



## xero_dobbler (Aug 24, 2005)

yeah, i posted it on the DSD NSFW a while ago.. I'll do some research; see if I can get some new ish for ya. :thumbup:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

If this is over the line, just remove it. But seemed appropriate somehow...


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Lol bump


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

lookin good :thumbup::thumbup:

gotta say, starting to like the black kit more and more

what are you using to keep your license plate there? magnets?

i also see you have a burn mark on your lamin-x...i got that also, if you take some pics and e-mail them, and saying that you don't leave them on for long periods of time while not in motion...they should send you a new set if you still have the order number (IF you ordered it directly from them) at least they did this for me...


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> Lol bump


Whoa whoa whoa. The rub strip on your front bumper... donde esta? Did you mold that ish or am I missing something?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

x SMURF x said:


> lookin good :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> gotta say, starting to like the black kit more and more
> 
> ...


Thanks man I love how it came out. I made a bracket using the tow hook for the license plate. I was just thinking about the lamin-x on my way home. I'll give that a shot if I can figure out the order number. Thanks for the tip.



cldub said:


> Whoa whoa whoa. The rub strip on your front bumper... donde esta? Did you mold that ish or am I missing something?


That rub strip got heated, pushed in and smoothed out :thumbup: S-line rear bumper to match.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> That rub strip got heated, pushed in and smoothed out :thumbup: S-line rear bumper to match.


Very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## sleepy3 (Feb 6, 2012)

easier way is to just pay an authorized lamin-x dealer/installer 40 bucks and your covered for 5 years any problems and they just replace them on the spot


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Rob Cote said:


> That rub strip got heated, pushed in and smoothed out :thumbup: S-line rear bumper to match.


Shaved corner markers too. Nice! Any more details about the rub strip removal process?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

TBomb said:


> Shaved corner markers too. Nice! Any more details about the rub strip removal process?


**** those things :thumbdown:
I didn't do the shaving myself but I discussed the process with the guy who did. Basically, he heat gunned the rub strips until they were soft enough to push in. Push them in until they're just below flush and smooth with a skim coat of filler. The holes for the side makers were filled using a piece of thin metal cut to shape and epoxy'd in place. There is a skim coat of filler over them a well. The hole for the tow hook cover requires special attention. I'll get a picture of that perhaps today.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

TBomb said:


> Shaved corner markers too. Nice! Any more details about the rub strip removal process?


Dang, good eye. 

Either way Rob, **** looks good!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

FLBP Monday!

http://thechive.com/2012/03/05/flbp-day-deserves-to-be-a-national-holiday-35-photos/

lol bump


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

cldub said:


> FLBP Monday!
> 
> http://thechive.com/2012/03/05/flbp-day-deserves-to-be-a-national-holiday-35-photos/
> 
> lol bump


I'm super excited there are chivers among the fourtitude/vortex community :thumbup:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I'm super excited there are chivers among the fourtitude/vortex community :thumbup:


:thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Just ordered....










Where should I put him?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

In the neighbor girls window. Looking in.


----------



## clashofhope (Sep 9, 2011)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Where should I put him?


On the window right behind the c-pillar on the passenger side.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> \Where should I put him?


on the rear window left corner, or driver side passenger window


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Just ordered....
> 
> Where should I put him?


what size? I would do lower hatch, passenger side.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

what happened to the boobies in here? 
whats with all the lame chit chat?


im bored.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm switching jobs. This weekend I'll be jobless. Anyone down the east coast want to meet up for a beer? I feel like taking a trip. I was gonna visit my buddy down on Maryland's eastern shore, but he's away. It'll likely be my last Friday off for a while. This new job has me working a 5-day week. You believe that?!?

Sorry for annoying with chit chat. HTH:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Mind the **** out of that gap.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> what size? I would do lower hatch, passenger side.
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


It's 6x4" and I'm thinking rear window, left corner.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Just ordered....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used to put mine here, but then I got annoyed of having stickers on the car, so I removed them all.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

t_white said:


> I used to put mine here, but then I got annoyed of having stickers on the car, so I removed them all.


I actually like that haha but mine is just white vinyl so I think a window placement would be best.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> In the neighbor girls window. Looking in.


Hahahaha my downstairs neighbor would flip her sh!t


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Basically wet my pants after sitting in this:


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Forgot one:


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

edit: removed links, will post images later


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I know I asked for and was given the p/n for OEM European tail lights. Can someone please re-tell me? :heart::beer: I need to replace one. :banghead:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

x SMURF x said:


> NSFW!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> for those that are fans of Oliva Munn and/or Christina Hendricks (redhead from Mad Men) please refer to the following links
> ...


 Yea, you're gonna have to remove the links. The pics on the bottom of the first link are no-nos! I'm assuming the 2nd one is similar, but the images didn't load for me.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## clashofhope (Sep 9, 2011)

krazyboi said:


>


I'm surprised only one of the cops lost their temper.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

http://thechive.com/2012/03/06/superbad-sex-scene-table-read-is-fing-hilarious-video/

From the movie "Superbad", the sex scene table reading


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

http://thechive.com/2012/03/06/i-miss-college-60-photos-6/

Life is complete...made the chive. #14. Senior week was a mess.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Man Content


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

drew138 said:


> Man Content


LMAO "I'm good at tennis" *whiff* :laugh:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

drew138 said:


> Man Content


Is this real? I'm in.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> http://thechive.com/2012/03/06/i-miss-college-60-photos-6/
> 
> Life is complete...made the chive. #14. Senior week was a mess.


And dammit now I really miss college.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> Is this real? I'm in.


I couldn't get the link to work...sad.

My favorite part is when he attempts to cut the tape with the machette, fails, and tosses it at the bear.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> And dammit now I really miss college.


Ain't that the truth.

Only a year out and I miss everyday of it. Had I known being a grown up would suck this much I would have drank more excessively, failed a couple more classes, had 1,450 more one night stands, and actualized a threesome (even if just with two chubby chicks).


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> http://thechive.com/2012/03/06/i-miss-college-60-photos-6/
> 
> Life is complete...made the chive. #14. Senior week was a mess.


:thumbup:

To all those who miss college, I'm 25 and I'm just starting :/ 

Went to Parris Island because I "got lost on my way to college"


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

rawaudi said:


> Ain't that the truth.
> 
> Only a year out and I miss everyday of it. Had I known being a grown up would suck this much I would have drank more excessively, failed a couple more classes, had 1,450 more one night stands, and actualized a threesome (even if just with two chubby chicks).


My thoughts exactly....


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> My thoughts exactly....


X8 (rotate the 8 by 90° for infinity)


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Looking back many years in life, I wish I had gone to a college and lived on campus or nearby. I lived only 7-8 miles away from school at my parents at the time so never really had that college life. I scheduled college around work b/c money was more important to me then; not hanging around school.

Guess I could always go back...never got to sleep w/ chubby chicks.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

I think we can all agree college is recommended for many reasons other than getting a degree. I should probably go back while I still look young enough.

Anyway, lets get this thing back on track:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*673*


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I couldn't get the link to work...sad.
> 
> My favorite part is when he attempts to cut the tape with the machette, fails, and tosses it at the bear.


http://www.dollarshaveclub.com/ :beer: works for me, did some research its legit, one of the guys that runs the larger company, which i believe is called "science" is/was the CEO of myspace (not tom)

and


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

x SMURF x said:


>


I'm diggin twin on the right...yeah, I made a differentiation.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Faces look too photoshopped.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

And while on subject


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

:heart: twins


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

x SMURF x said:


> http://www.dollarshaveclub.com/ :beer: works for me, did some research its legit, one of the guys that runs the larger company, which i believe is called "science" is/was the CEO of myspace (not tom)
> 
> and


if those girls use that blade baby style, I'm in


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

look whos A3 "i love german style" facebook group just posted











by far the most popular A3, when i search A3 in tumblr, I find pics of his car more than any other car

it is beautiful


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

x SMURF x said:


> look whos A3 "i love german style" facebook group just posted
> 
> by far the most popular A3, when i search A3 in tumblr, I find pics of his car more than any other car
> 
> it is beautiful


Yep, Jason def. knows how to do it proper.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Ummmm, I can't find any pictures of hot quadruplets..... Any help? :facepalm:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

> Today 05:26 PM #416
> 
> Ummmm, I can't find any pictures of hot quadruplets..... Any help?


How bout this...?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Peekaboo


----------



## clashofhope (Sep 9, 2011)

Came out nicely.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks man.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Yea, that's a good place for him.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Still waiting on sexy quadruplets.....?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

rawaudi said:


> Still waiting on sexy quadruplets.....?


Not sure










Close enough


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Did someone ask for sexy quad?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I saw a maroon a3 yesterday :thumbup: looked kinda like matchstick red. Never seen this color on an a3 before. Anyone have any info?

This message will self-destruct


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> I saw a maroon a3 yesterday :thumbup: looked kinda like matchstick red. Never seen this color on an a3 before. Anyone have any info?
> 
> This message will self-destruct


Well all I know is that I want to spray mine the Mango color...that just drips sex.


----------



## ApexAudi (Nov 23, 2011)

Audi Exclusive Paint... in Canada it's a $4500 option and you can pick any colour from the spectrum and have it put on your car. This has resulted in some rather sexy cars, and some rather revolting cars. But at $4500 from factory, as expensive as it is, it's still a bargain considering your still backed with the perforated rust coverage.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

ApexAudi said:


> Audi Exclusive Paint... in Canada it's a $4500 option and you can pick any colour from the spectrum and have it put on your car. This has resulted in some rather sexy cars, and some rather revolting cars. But at $4500 from factory, as expensive as it is, it's still a bargain considering your still backed with the perforated rust coverage.


What if you want rust colored? Can we just ask to have it not painted and sprayed with acid rain?


----------



## ApexAudi (Nov 23, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> What if you want rust colored? Can we just ask to have it not painted and sprayed with acid rain?


Costs extra... your better off asking for the "puke" colour mixed in with dash of the runs. 

Although you might be able start a new trend of if you do it yourself ... think of the marketing opportunities that await you!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*500*


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Rob Cote said:


> I saw a maroon a3 yesterday :thumbup: looked kinda like matchstick red. Never seen this color on an a3 before. Anyone have any info?


Garnet Red?


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Any of you new yorkers want to come out to play tomorrow?

This message will self-destruct


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

MisterJJ said:


> Garnet Red?


Yup! That color is dope.

This message will self-destruct


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> Any of you new yorkers want to come out to play tomorrow?
> 
> This message will self-destruct


ill be driving down from buffalo to long island, 6-7 hour drive...so depends what you mean by play


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Rob Cote said:


> Yup! That color is dope.


I agree. 

It was special order only for '06 and maybe '07. I think it was an extra $600.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

x SMURF x said:


> ill be driving down from buffalo to long island, 6-7 hour drive...so depends what you mean by play


Grab a beer?

This message will self-destruct


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> Grab a beer?
> 
> This message will self-destruct


if it were 2 weeks from now i would say yes, but sadly i am not 21 yet  but would be down to meet up for a quick bite to eat or something like that. im driving from buffalo to syracuse, then going down on 81 into penn then into NJ, will be leaving here around 10:30 if you do want to meet up, ill pm you my number


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

x SMURF x said:


> but sadly i am not 21 yet


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

x SMURF x said:


> if it were 2 weeks from now i would say yes, but sadly i am not 21 yet  but would be down to meet up for a quick bite to eat or something like that. im driving from buffalo to syracuse, then going down on 81 into penn then into NJ, will be leaving here around 10:30 if you do want to meet up, ill pm you my number


b/c you're not 21, doesn't mean rob can't buy a 6 pack somewhere and you guys chill...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> b/c you're not 21, doesn't mean rob can't buy a 6 pack somewhere and you guys chill...


but it DOES mean if i get pulled over im f*cked. turing 21 on the 31st though...almost there!!!!!


anyways made it from buffalo, NY to my home town roslyn on the island in 6hours, was cruisin at about 80 the whole way. 

can we get some road trip love in this thread? one of the most comfortable cars to spend hours in and driving:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

x SMURF x said:


> can we get some road trip love in this thread? one of the most comfortable cars to spend hours in and driving:thumbup::thumbup:


Totally agree! That's why a few of us are road tripping over 10 hours the weekend of May 18-20. SOWO!!!!!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Oh well. I'm home now anyways. That was a fun yuengling run. That city legitimately doesn't sleep.

This message will self-destruct


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

The fact that everyone doesn't have Yuengling to me is baffling. It's 15.99 for a 24 at our grocery stores.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Totally agree! That's why a few of us are road tripping over 10 hours the weekend of May 18-20. SOWO!!!!!


Hell yeah! I can't wait


----------



## clashofhope (Sep 9, 2011)

abadidol said:


> The fact that everyone doesn't have Yuengling to me is baffling. It's 15.99 for a 24 at our grocery stores.


Must be some good beer. Heard about it for the first time from a coworker, she said it was amazing. Now I definitely feel like I'm missing out.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## dman4486 (Jun 22, 2011)

clashofhope said:


> Must be some good beer. Heard about it for the first time from a coworker, she said it was amazing. Now I definitely feel like I'm missing out.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


has been around here so long... that fad has come and gone already. and those of us that grew up on Yuengling have moved on to much more expensive and 'worth drinking' beers. I would not consider it AMAZING, but it is a great beer for the price.

For reference though.... I never have had a coors/bud/miller/piss water beer and enjoyed it. Yuengling is much better and at a very competitive price if you are hurting for money. If you do happen to find it make sure you pick up yuengling 'lager' AND yuengling 'black and tan'.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

dman4486 said:


> has been around here so long... that fad has come and gone already. and those of us that grew up on Yuengling have moved on to much more expensive and 'worth drinking' beers. I would not consider it AMAZING, but it is a great beer for the price.
> 
> For reference though.... I never have had a coors/bud/miller/piss water beer and enjoyed it. Yuengling is much better and at a very competitive price if you are hurting for money. If you do happen to find it make sure you pick up yuengling 'lager' AND yuengling 'black and tan'.


Exactly. EXACTLY. EGGS ACT LEY.

This message will self-destruct


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Picture 1 + Picture 2 + Picture 3 = Picture 4


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

krazyboi said:


>


Pinay do it for me everytime. Galing galing


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

In LA visiting my sister until weds loving all the a3s I've been seeing. Who's around the area? Going to disney tomorrow can get tickets 40 anyone down?:wave:


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

Yup, it is by no means an amazing beer, but it tastes like beer, and for the same price as the other piss water. So if you are looking to drink a lot on the cheap you can't beat it. But if I'm looking to step it up I will spend my money elsewhere.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Yuengling is my light beer. Bud/Coors/Miller/etc is water.

:beer:


----------



## dman4486 (Jun 22, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> Yuengling is my light beer. Bud/Coors/Miller/etc is _piss_ water.
> 
> :beer:



FIXED


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Got pulled over on the way back from Sunday River last night so the cop could tell me he liked my pedobear sticker. Win :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

That's awkward but pretty excellent. How were the conditions?

This message will self-destruct


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Got pulled over on the way back from Sunday River last night so the cop could tell me he liked my pedobear sticker. Win :laugh::thumbup:


:thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> That's awkward but pretty excellent. How were the conditions?
> 
> This message will self-destruct


Everything was awesome until about 2pm on the lower mountain...after that you had to stick to the higher peaks or the parks to avoid the lumpy mashed potato style conditions.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Care people!


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Call me Day-Man:

Master of Karate and Friendship for Everyone!

I am a champion of the sun and a fighter of the Night-Man.

/Post


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Yuengling is my light beer. Bud/Coors/Miller/etc is water.
> 
> :beer:


Yeah - I grew up in PA and drank my share of Yuengling. Unobtainable out on the west coast. 

Speaking of crappy beer, people pay premium prices out here for Rolling Rock, which always makes me laugh. There was a bar at Penn State that sold cases of RR pony bottles, so we would each get a case and then stand on it to watch the band. By the end of the night, the trough in the men's room was wall to wall bottles filled with piss. I think they just capped them and refrigerated them for the next night.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Whatever happened to member guiltyblade?


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

cldub said:


> Whatever happened to member guiltyblade?


He got a job in Chicago and abandoned us! Mr-Chi Town


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

rawaudi said:


> He got a job in Chicago and abandoned us! Mr-Chi Town


Too good for us I suppose lol


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

And you say shy-city

This message will self-destruct


----------



## xero_dobbler (Aug 24, 2005)

removed via request:wave:


----------



## xero_dobbler (Aug 24, 2005)

'just a tourist in this thread, but t_white asked me to bring some of my "expertise" to this thread:


----------



## xero_dobbler (Aug 24, 2005)

and a little longer version:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

^^ welcome 

can you please remove the first post (with the girl remove her top).. could potentially cause issues.

and in the second post, might as well remove the last one since you have the fuller version posted after.

:thumbup:


----------



## xero_dobbler (Aug 24, 2005)

done & done.. my apologies, I'm not used to playing with SFW-kids gloves on.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

xero_dobbler said:


> done & done.. my apologies, I'm not used to playing with SFW-kids gloves on.


Thanks for doing that! It's not so much that it has to be "SFW", more so just that anything borderline has resulted in threads like this one getting black holed. This thread's true predecessor was quite epic at 722 pages long, but after essentially years of borderline material being posted, the powers that be determined that she could not be saved and locked her away in the abyss.  So now, we try to be as proactive at self-moderating as we can in order to prevent a recurrence of that tragic day. Thanks for understanding, and by all means, keep contributing


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## xero_dobbler (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

xero_dobbler said:


> done & done.. my apologies, I'm not used to playing with SFW-kids gloves on.


Thanks dude! 

You should prob. remove the last image of your last post as well. (Sorry, believe me, I don't care about the content...just the thread )



JRutter said:


>


I need to find someone to graffiti walls when I find the house I want to stay in.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

xero_dobbler said:


> done & done.. my apologies, I'm not used to playing with SFW-kids gloves on.


Yea we have to keep it a bit more classy in here now. No see through, nip slips, etc... Most things need to be covered to please the gods (aka vortex mods) :laugh:

Atleast it gives you some place to play if the DSD site goes down.


----------



## xero_dobbler (Aug 24, 2005)

got'cha.. no worries. Just learning how to color within the lines in this thread. :thumbup:

We just threw a "Naughty Nerds & Graffiti Geeks" party last month. I dressed up as Banksy's Flower Thrower and we put up huge dry erase boards for everyone to doodle on (can't put up pix cuz they are certainly NSFW). but here's something I can put up:










painted this on the door to a closet and now I'm pretty sure we're gonna do an 8-bit mural up our stairwell! can't fu(king wait to get it all laid out & up!


----------



## xero_dobbler (Aug 24, 2005)

t_white said:


> Yea we have to keep it a bit more classy in here now. No see through, nip slips, etc... Most things need to be covered to please the gods (aka vortex mods) :laugh:
> 
> Atleast it gives you some place to play if the DSD site goes down.


bisch please.. 98% of what I got on the DSD can't fit into the description you just put up! :laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

xero_dobbler said:


> got'cha.. no worries. Just learning how to color within the lines in this thread. :thumbup:
> 
> We just threw a "Naughty Nerds & Graffiti Geeks" party last month. I dressed up as Banksy's Flower Thrower and we put up huge dry erase boards for everyone to doodle on (can't put up pix cuz they are certainly NSFW). but here's something I can put up:
> 
> ...


Looks sweet.

I'm not sure if I've met you before, but I've been to a few of Bill's beer parties a few years back and know Wendell too.


----------



## xero_dobbler (Aug 24, 2005)

Probably not.. I just met / started hanging out @ Bill's about a year ago but I've known Deezy for a minit now. Look fo'dis:









(AKA the _slow_ ***** blue 4x4 minivan)


----------



## xero_dobbler (Aug 24, 2005)

back to content:


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

:facepalm:I got $20 that Xero is the next one to get our thread locked. 


You'd think by now you have a full understanding on what you can't post up but continue to be asked to delete pics and gifs. Not to mention constantly yet creatively avoiding the sensors for language that the forum put in place for obvious reasons. 

Don't get me wrong. I love perky ass and boobs as much as the next guy. But i've accepted that Vortex is mainly for car stuff. Keez and Pornhub do a much better job than a gif that shows side boob.

Ultimately I don't care or mind what you post, but moderators do. You seem pretty hell bent on finding the limit and then focusing on tickling that limit. What ever floats your boat. Just know that many if not all will be pretty pissed if we see another lock icon.

I hope you don't take offense to my predictions and opinion...although I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

^This man speaks the truth...I have to close the page when I'm at work, and Seki was getting out of control for a while, but toned down his posts eventually.

This is building nicely, let's not let it all go to hell too soon.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Weird! http://gammasquad.uproxx.com/2012/0...rticipates-in-historys-most-awkward-interview


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> I'm switching jobs. This weekend I'll be jobless. Anyone down the east coast want to meet up for a beer? I feel like taking a trip. I was gonna visit my buddy down on Maryland's eastern shore, but he's away. It'll likely be my last Friday off for a while. This new job has me working a 5-day week. You believe that?!?
> 
> Sorry for annoying with chit chat. HTH:


dude, brings back old memories. back in the day, i used to work for dynastar/lange and the retail shop guys would always ask me for the latest lange girl poster.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

pjunk1 said:


> the retail shop guys would always ask me for the latest lange girl poster.


well? go find us some. i'm sure you still know people there!


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> well? go find us some. i'm sure you still know people there!


not even, that was 20yrs ago. got out of that industry long ways back. at the trade shows we would have the lange girl signing posters...man, i couldn't believe how long guys would wait for some unknown girl's signature.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Weird! http://gammasquad.uproxx.com/2012/0...rticipates-in-historys-most-awkward-interview


Yeah, seriously WTF?! :sly:


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

NSFW based purely on language content. But hysterical:

http://www.businessinsider.com/watch-now-funny-or-dies-r-rated-spoof-the-honest-bachelor-2012-3


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

It's OFFICIAL

TP 

IS

FINALLY

GETTING

SOME !

[IMG]http://i704.photobucket.com/al...976480_1282763668_31532623_630437_n.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

tcardio said:


> It's OFFICIAL
> 
> TP
> 
> ...



I just spit my coke out all over the carpet...sh*t....


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Seki said:


>


Kate Upton...you are my lady.


----------



## xero_dobbler (Aug 24, 2005)

Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ;76385552 said:


> :facepalm:I got $20 that Xero is the next one to get our thread locked.
> 
> 
> You'd think by now you have a full understanding on what you can't post up but continue to be asked to delete pics and gifs. Not to mention constantly yet creatively avoiding the sensors for language that the forum put in place for obvious reasons.
> ...





NBPT_A3 said:


> ^This man speaks the truth...I have to close the page when I'm at work, and Seki was getting out of control for a while, but toned down his posts eventually.
> 
> This is building nicely, let's not let it all go to hell too soon.


again, my apologies.. I'll dumb down my posts. I don't wanna be 'that guy'.. :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

tcardio said:


> It's OFFICIAL
> 
> TP
> 
> ...


I see a threesome in this pic - Jenny is so open minded!


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

http://www.*************.com/smilies/sign/sign0021.gif


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

1:43 was great. like a circus car.


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

NSFW

HAPPY STEAK AND BLOWJOB DAY!!

http://www.officialsteakandblowjobday.com/


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

man, they got up on two wheels wired! crazy arabs!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

everfresh59 said:


> HAPPY STEAK AND BLOWJOB DAY!!
> 
> http://www.officialsteakandblowjobday.com/



CONTAINS NSFW material, might want to note that.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Let me know if anyone finds a animated gif of this...


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

*How to silent a gypsy*

*How to silent a gypsy* :laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

HAHA, Radar was awesome


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

This little f_cker has got some MOVES! Damn...I wish I could zip around like that!!


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Kate Upton...you are my lady.


Just for you.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

JRutter said:


> I see a threesome in this pic - Jenny is so open minded!


What did i miss? This picture means nothing to me...

This message will self-destruct


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

grubble said:


> I just spit my coke out all over the carpet...sh*t....


hehehehe if we were living in the 80's that coke would be comin out ya nose brutha


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Seki stepping up his game in this thread. :thumbup:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Nightmare time...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

^ do not want


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NBPT_A3 said:


> ^ do not want


How about:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Forgot these twins from earlier posts










I apologize.


----------



## Dubd Sailor (Dec 1, 2008)

krazyboi said:


> Forgot these twins from earlier posts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I forgive you :beer:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Audi Rings!


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

^^^ haha, you beat me to it!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

JRutter said:


> ^^^ haha, you beat me to it!


double post it!


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

cldub said:


> Whatever happened to member guiltyblade?


I'm still alive! Just been crazy busy with work, DJing, moving to a new city and all that stuff. Got some plans for the car soon though. When it rolls out you guys may not recognize it  

But I am moving to SF in about 2 months! My freaking job is moving me yet again. I can't complain though I've always wanted to move there!


----------



## xero_dobbler (Aug 24, 2005)

safer?...


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> How about:


ok yes.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

guiltyblade said:


> I'm still alive! Just been crazy busy with work, DJing, moving to a new city and all that stuff. Got some plans for the car soon though. When it rolls out you guys may not recognize it
> 
> But I am moving to SF in about 2 months! My freaking job is moving me yet again. I can't complain though I've always wanted to move there!


Good **** :thumbup: Can't wait to see what you have in store


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Hungry..


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)




----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Just got these in. Reluctantly looking forward to using them.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

^^^ Home dentistry?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

or valve cleaning...?

This message will self-destruct


----------



## BritBulldog (Feb 6, 2009)

MisterJJ said:


> Just got these in. Reluctantly looking forward to using them.


 Very nice! i want to get a set like that. I bet they'd be handy on the R6 too! Where'd you get them?


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

BritBulldog said:


> Very nice! i want to get a set like that. I bet they'd be handy on the R6 too! Where'd you get them?


 http://www.amazon.com/Pick-12Pc-Sta...L5ZC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1332021992&sr=8-1


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

9mu8


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

MisterJJ said:


>


 ...is it okay if I take my pick...? 

:laugh:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

VWAddict said:


> ...is it okay if I take my pick...?
> 
> :laugh:


 What a cheap, lame, and juvenile comment. :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


>


 #1 and #2 at Sebring!


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

Hey guys, I’m joining the Audi scene. Picked her up on Saturday. Need to get some better pictures. 

I gave this: 










For this:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Seki said:


> Hey guys, I’m joining the Audi scene. Picked her up on Saturday. Need to get some better pictures.


 Sweet pick up :thumbup: I'm glad you made it over to this thread and joined in the fun. :beer:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Those headlights are $$$$


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Sweet pick up :thumbup: I'm glad you made it over to this thread and joined in the fun. :beer:


 :beer:Lol, thanks it was about time to get a Audi key in my pocket. And not to be a intruder in this thread. But the A6 forum is dead. No traffic at all.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm so stoked that A7s are finally getting out onto the streets. I cruised for a bit with a Candy White one this morning on my way to work. Those cars are beautiful.

This message will self-destruct


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> I'm so stoked that A7s are finally getting out onto the streets. I cruised for a bit with a Candy White one this morning on my way to work. Those cars are beautiful.
> 
> This message will self-destruct


 Saw a black one last night coming out of the gym...so beautiful


----------



## mattA3 (Feb 24, 2010)

Like the front shot. "These are not the droids you're looking for."


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Some language...


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

*High Speed Albanian Police Chase - Top Gear*

*High Speed Albanian Police Chase - Top Gear*


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Even when they lose creativity and the whole segment is just staged, that show still rocks because the whole of the BBC camera crew are amazing at what they do, and the Top Gear guys just beat on ridiculous cars. :heart:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Seki said:


> *High Speed Albanian Police Chase - Top Gear*


 A3 right at the start? yup


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

Look very closely at this car.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

rick89 said:


> Look very closely at this car.


 Mk4? lol


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

cldub said:


> Mk4? lol


 Why? I cried a bit when I saw that pic.


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

Yes it's a mk4 golf with a face lift Sline bumper pre facelift headlights wrx hood scoop I believe, shaved rear end with a ton of audio. Seen it a few times


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

That's wild! Not my taste but I can certainly appreciate the serious amount of work that took. Execution looks clean from the pics. 

This message will self-destruct


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

I org thought the body guy to the face lift fenders and hood welded 
It to the factory mk4 parts but he only ended up buying just the headlights and bumper and had the rest all modified with steel and plastic (bumper work of course) I was really impressed when I seen it


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

rawaudi said:


> Why? I cried a bit when I saw that pic.


 I'm thinking of jumping off my office building now.


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I'm thinking of jumping off my office building now.


 lol its the new trend.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I'm thinking of jumping off my office building now.


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWfph3iNC-k&feature=youtube_gdata_player

(can you embed with tapatalk?) 

This message will self-destruct


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

whyyyyyyy :banghead: 


...but honestly, its not that bad. Just not a huge fan of putting an Audi front end on a VW... I wonder if he still has the VW badge on the rear. He could really fool some people with that thing :laugh:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

t_white said:


> whyyyyyyy :banghead:
> 
> 
> ...but honestly, its not that bad. Just not a huge fan of putting an Audi front end on a VW... I wonder if he still has the VW badge on the rear. He could really fool some people with that thing :laugh:


 The hood scoop was a step too far...it reminds me of when people used to put the RSX front on their Civic coupes...stop it, now.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

One more and then I will do work...


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

I thought to myself: "Why don't fat people break" 

Well this is why: They basically roll around on the ground:


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

rick89 said:


> Look very closely at this car.


 Could have bought an A3 for what this guy paid in bodywork I bet.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ya then you'd just have an A3...

This message will self-destruct


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

rick89 said:


> Look very closely at this car.


I've been waiting for this mod for quite some time. I can't believe you made it happen! I'm happy for you man! Great job! My old bumper is very proud to be on your car!!!!


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

My name is keef, and I approve the two preceding posts.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

VWAddict said:


> My name is keef, and I approve the two preceding posts.


:laugh:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

VWAddict said:


> My name is *keef*, and I approve the two preceding posts.


:thumbup:


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

tcardio said:


> I've been waiting for this mod for quite some time. I can't believe you made it happen! I'm happy for you man! Great job! My old bumper is very proud to be on your car!!!!


Lol thats not my car.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Seki said:


>


That flair at 3:10 was insane


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

*Elisabetta Gregoraci*









































http://xaxor.com/images/other/111103/ssGregoraci_09.jpg


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

opinions on white rims on a lava grey a3?


----------



## blksheep3 (Mar 26, 2002)

x SMURF x said:


> opinions on white rims on a lava grey a3?


Depends on the wheel


----------



## sleepy3 (Feb 6, 2012)

x SMURF x said:


> opinions on white rims on a lava grey a3?


invest into drilled or slotted rotors with ceramic pads. white gets dirty almost every other day on any daily


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

blksheep3 said:


> Depends on the wheel





sleepy3 said:


> invest into drilled or slotted rotors with ceramic pads. white gets dirty almost every other day on any daily


hmm good advice, i could totally understand that...

these are the wheels im getting, might keep them the same color...but thought about makin em white









also, what is a cheap and easy way to get a little more volume out of my exhaust?


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*FV-QR*



x SMURF x said:


> hmm good advice, i could totally understand that...
> 
> these are the wheels im getting, might keep them the same color...but thought about makin em white
> 
> ...


Dude, this is the *9MU8 101* thread.

Start a new thread for finding info/opinions on trinkets for your car.

This thread is for thrills, amusement, and the sharing of stimulating discoveries.

...If you require a perfect illustration which sums up every item on that list...


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

VWAddict said:


> Dude, this is the *9MU8 101* thread.


You're my hero


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

VWAddict said:


> Dude, this is the *9MU8 101* thread.
> 
> Start a new thread for finding info/opinions on trinkets for your car.
> 
> ...


apologies i just didn't think a new thread was needed for a few simple questions

is this better?


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

x SMURF x said:


> apologies i just didn't think a new thread was needed for a few simple questions


I think this thread is great for quickie questions that are NOT expected to turn into long discussions. Start a separate thread for the longer or more technical stuff. This is the place for hodge-podge, anything-goes (within limits of the naughty police) posts. That's what makes it so interesting.

So I'm offended by your apology and think you need to apologize again... with pictures.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## ulua4me2004 (Aug 15, 2007)

MisterJJ said:


>


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

MisterJJ said:


>


Ohhh the things I would do to her


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Updated my build thread ;-)


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> Updated my build thread ;-)


Take it out of your sig why dont you


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

x SMURF x said:


>


Who is the chick on the right? I know all about Kate Upton's fine ass already.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

cldub said:


> Take it out of your sig why dont you


I did!


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Who is the chick on the right? I know all about Kate Upton's fine ass already.


Adriana Lima?


----------



## sleepy3 (Feb 6, 2012)

x SMURF x said:


> hmm good advice, i could totally understand that...
> 
> these are the wheels im getting, might keep them the same color...but thought about makin em white
> 
> ...


i think bronze would be better for lava grey love those wheels though


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

The jiggling...


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

TBomb said:


> The jiggling...


There is nothing better than those sweater puppets


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

MisterJJ said:


> So I'm offended by your apology and think you need to apologize again... with pictures.


apologies eace:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> I did!


Linkkkkk itttttt


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

x SMURF x said:


> apologies eace:


Apology accepted!

:laugh:


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

http://airsociety.net/forums/showthread.php?t=864

S.W.A.G. - Stuff We All Get

Hard lines


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> http://airsociety.net/forums/showthread.php?t=864
> 
> S.W.A.G. - Stuff We All Get
> 
> Hard lines


Pshhhh. I was expecting some sweet ass trunk set up. You've let me down!


Jk, I'm jelly


----------



## xero_dobbler (Aug 24, 2005)

x SMURF x said:


> hmm good advice, i could totally understand that...
> 
> these are the wheels im getting, might keep them the same color...but thought about makin em white


think HARD before you go with white wheels, my friend. I went with white spokes and a polished lip thinking "oh, I'll stay on top of them.. I'll clean'em every day!" :bs:

They look great for a bout a week.. but if you're not super-anal about keeping them clean I'd steer clear of white. :thumbup:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

xero_dobbler said:


> think HARD before you go with white wheels, my friend. I went with white spokes and a polished lip thinking "oh, I'll stay on top of them.. I'll clean'em every day!" :bs:
> 
> They look great for a bout a week.. but if you're not super-anal about keeping them clean I'd steer clear of white. :thumbup:


I'm powder coating my monoblocks white, and having a polished look. Thankfully they have a large face so clean up should be a breeze


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

MisterJJ said:


> I think this thread is great for quickie questions that are NOT expected to turn into long discussions. Start a separate thread for the longer or more technical stuff. This is the place for hodge-podge, anything-goes (within limits of the naughty police) posts. That's what makes it so interesting.
> 
> So I'm offended by your apology and think you need to apologize again... with pictures.


x2


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

drew138 said:


> x2


too pc

if you ain't gonna post skin, then post your thoughts somewhere else


----------



## xero_dobbler (Aug 24, 2005)

cldub said:


> I'm powder coating my monoblocks white, and having a polished look. Thankfully they have a large face so clean up should be a breeze


yeah, mine were spokes.. :banghead:

staying on topic:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

cldub said:


> Pshhhh. I was expecting some sweet ass trunk set up. You've let me down!
> 
> 
> Jk, I'm jelly


I do still have a lot more work to do. It's tough to find motivation when everything works. I just want to drive it instead.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> I do still have a lot more work to do. It's tough to find motivation when everything works. I just want to drive it instead.


I still need to GET air :banghead:


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

So I may be trading my refinished LMs for VMRs.. :laugh::laugh::laugh: plus alot of cash. I really....hate.....VMR wheels. So with that being said, who wants some matte black v710s, with tires!


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

t_white said:


> So I may be trading my refinished LMs for VMRs.. :laugh::laugh::laugh: plus alot of cash. I really....hate.....VMR wheels. So with that being said, who wants some matte black v710s, with tires!


what size?


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

TechnikSLR said:


> what size?


18x8.5, et45 with 225/35/18 tires. Slight stretch and they look to be in damn good shape.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

t_white said:


> 18x8.5, et45 with 225/35/18 tires. Slight stretch and they look to be in damn good shape.


hahahaha I saw this on fb. Why don't you just go for a trade to something you actually want? Also, why ditch the LMs? Change of scenery? And finally, what size are your LMs and how much would you get to sell outright?

And totally unrelated - at what mileage have you guys changed your wheel bearings? I can't tell if I'm getting road noise or bearing noise and have been to lazy to check yet.

Also, the Hawk pads and ECS slotted rotors I put on recently have been working AMAZINGLY to keep brake dust off my wheels :heart::thumbup:


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> hahahaha I saw this on fb. Why don't you just go for a trade to something you actually want? Also, why ditch the LMs? Change of scenery? And finally, what size are your LMs and how much would you get to sell outright?


1. Because the trade is worth the amount of cash I will be getting on top... enough to buy another "nicer" set of wheels with. Possibly looking at OZ Futuras or Work wheels.

2. Yes I am bored of them, and I kinda want a different fitment for the car now. If they didnt sell I was going to repaint the centers this season. I tend to switch up wheels on my cars every year or more.

3. specs on the wheels are in the sig, click the link.

4. $3500 for the outright sale.. my version LMs are not that easy to come by. Took me over 6 months to find em, and I have still yet to see any type with these specs. :thumbup:


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Seki said:


>


LMAO...when he plunked at the end I lost it.


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

NBPT_A3 said:


> LMAO...when he plunked at the end I lost it.


:sly:


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## sleepy3 (Feb 6, 2012)

Seki said:


>


imagine that thing stubbing your foot


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

So I use Fourtitude because I like the white UI. I also realize that Vortex is the same.

But how are these two the same as KilometerMagazine?

http://forums.kilometermagazine.com/showthread.php?5578882-9mu8-101&


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

rawaudi said:


> So I use Fourtitude because I like the white UI. I also realize that Vortex is the same.
> 
> But how are these two the same as KilometerMagazine?
> 
> http://forums.kilometermagazine.com/showthread.php?5578882-9mu8-101&


lol wtf? thieves


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

*Rachael Neiberding*


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

TechnikSLR said:


> :sly:


Plunked=dropped=slammed=failed

Disclaimer: dropped and slammed in OUR language=win.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

rawaudi said:


> So I use Fourtitude because I like the white UI. I also realize that Vortex is the same.
> 
> But how are these two the same as KilometerMagazine?
> 
> http://forums.kilometermagazine.com/showthread.php?5578882-9mu8-101&


It's all the same family:

VWVortex
Fourtitude
Kilometermag
MWerks
SpeedArena
Swedespeed

As for that last one, you can find such interesting threads as this one: http://forums.swedespeed.com/showthread.php?149166-OMG-Inga-Surrounded-by-Cocks! (NSFW if you scroll)


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

MisterJJ said:


> (NSFW if you scroll)


iDog spray on thong ftw!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

I approve these images.


..as a matter of fact... -I think they are AWESOME!.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

bump


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

I


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Alright, look. This thing is like halfway down the page. Unacceptable.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Can anyone confirm that this part:

http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-FWD-2.0T/Interior/Stereo/ES1896537/

will work with the Concert head unit? If so, does it allow song selection through the steering wheel controls? And does it display track info in the cluster and/or on the head unit?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> Can anyone confirm that this part:
> 
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-FWD-2.0T/Interior/Stereo/ES1896537/
> 
> will work with the Concert head unit? If so, does it allow song selection through the steering wheel controls? And does it display track info in the cluster and/or on the head unit?


I may want to sell my Dension Gateway 100 http://www.dension.com/product/ipod-car-adapter/ipod-iphone-auxin-id3/gateway-100


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> I may want to sell my Dension Gateway 100 http://www.dension.com/product/ipod-car-adapter/ipod-iphone-auxin-id3/gateway-100


That's cool man. Unfortunately I can't use it with my Concert head unit


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Rob Cote said:


> That's cool man. Unfortunately I can't use it with my Concert head unit


Sure you can. I have a Dension Gateway 100 (GW16AC2 Audi 20 Pin) that I am wanting to sell as well. It has the harness for the Concert II head unit. You can browse the iPod using your steering wheel controls and the DIS. :thumbup:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

.. If rob has an 06 A3, it's more likely that he'll have the SINGLE-DIN Concert, not the Concert 2+.

but hang on a moment...

WTF???

_WHERE ARE DAS BOOBENSCHINKELS?_


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

VWAddict said:


> .. If rob has an 06 A3, it's more likely that he'll have the SINGLE-DIN Concert, not the Concert 2+.


Yeah, I know. I have an 07 that came with the SINGLE DIN CONCERT II, not the II+. The adapter I mentioned worked perfectly with my head unit. I also made it work with my RNS-E.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

VWAddict said:


> .. If rob has an 06 A3, it's more likely that he'll have the SINGLE-DIN Concert, not the Concert 2+.
> 
> but hang on a moment...
> 
> ...


http://thechive.com/2012/03/29/burn-your-bra-thursday-40-photos-2/

Enjoy and you're welcome :thumbup:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Good stuff.

Information-rich and illustrating a vast panoply of boobenschinckels.

Danke Schon!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Dension's compatibility chart says that it doesn't work with Concert, only Concert II and Concert II+



I'm so sick of radio and single cds.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> Dension's compatibility chart says that it doesn't work with Concert, only Concert II and Concert II+
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sick of radio and single cds.


That is phenomenal. Why not just get one of those FM transmitter dealies as a temporary fix? Also, my car has the DICE Ipod kit, and I have the Concert I (single DIN). Works quite well with iPod, not quite as good with iPhone though


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Rob Cote said:


> Dension's compatibility chart says that it doesn't work with Concert, only Concert II and Concert II+


You sure you have Concert I? Just because it only says "Concert" doesn't meant it's not a II or II+. Does it look like this?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

TBomb said:


> Does it look like this?


Precisely. What is that?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Perhaps a repeat as I've seen this before...but maybe you haven't


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Perhaps a repeat as I've seen this before...but maybe you haven't


:laugh:


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> I may want to sell my Dension Gateway 100 http://www.dension.com/product/ipod-car-adapter/ipod-iphone-auxin-id3/gateway-100





TBomb said:


> Sure you can. I have a Dension Gateway 100 (GW16AC2 Audi 20 Pin) that I am wanting to sell as well. It has the harness for the Concert II head unit. You can browse the iPod using your steering wheel controls and the DIS. :thumbup:


If you guys can confirm the pic posted above is a Concert II (I read that the Concert I has a tape slot and Concert II has a CD slot?), I'll take either one of your Gateways. :thumbup::heart:


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> Perhaps a repeat as I've seen this before...but maybe you haven't


Crying laughing.....IN THE FACE


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Rob Cote said:


> Precisely. What is that?


That my friend -unless I am very much mistaken- is a Concert 2. Concert 2+ is double-din

..so the Dension should therefore work, I think.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Rob Cote said:


> If you guys can confirm the pic posted above is a Concert II (I read that the Concert I has a tape slot and Concert II has a CD slot?), I'll take either one of your Gateways. :thumbup::heart:


Confirmed. It is a Concert II, and what I had in my car before I converted to an RNS-E. KB chimed in first so I will defer to him as far as sale of Dension Gateway goes :heart:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

TBomb said:


> Confirmed. It is a Concert II, and what I had in my car before I converted to an RNS-E. KB chimed in first so I will defer to him as far as sale of Dension Gateway goes :heart:


I guess we'll see who wins first, me installing reversing camera, or you getting the MMI working. Winner can sell to him :beer:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> I guess we'll see who wins first, me installing reversing camera, or you getting the MMI working. Winner can sell to him :beer:


And both our cars are currently in the shop :laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

TBomb said:


> And both our cars are currently in the shop :laugh:


i should have mine next week though...


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> i should have mine next week though...


I might have mine next week...but my AMI kit is here 

*RANT*
F*** Kufatec/OEMPlus! I wound up buying my AMI on eBay on 3/23 and it was delivered a week later from the UK for $150 less than Kufatec's price. If I had waited on my Kufatec order...well, I'd still be waiting for it to get here. Ordered on 2/21, was told on 3/2 it would be here on 3/16, then was told on 3/16 it would be here on 3/23, then was told on 3/23 it would be arriving to Kufatec by 3/30 THEN shipping out to me. Ridiculous! I told them to cancel my order 
*/RANT*


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

TBomb said:


> I might have mine next week...but my AMI kit is here
> 
> *RANT*
> F*** Kufatec/OEMPlus! I wound up buying my AMI on eBay on 3/23 and it was delivered a week later from the UK for $150 less than Kufatec's price. If I had waited on my Kufatec order...well, I'd still be waiting for it to get here. Ordered on 2/21, was told on 3/2 it would be here on 3/16, then was told on 3/16 it would be here on 3/23, then was told on 3/23 it would be arriving to Kufatec by 3/30 THEN shipping out to me. Ridiculous! I told them to cancel my order
> */RANT*


Man, you've been having crappy luck with buying stuff for your car lately. :thumbdown:

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Man, you've been having crappy luck with buying stuff for your car lately. :thumbdown:
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


Tell me about it :facepalm:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

@VWAddict --- http://coedmagazine.com/2012/03/30/...ay-edition-photos/national-cleavage-day-1/#42

Enjoy, sir


----------



## sleepy3 (Feb 6, 2012)

cldub said:


> @VWAddict --- http://coedmagazine.com/2012/03/30/...ay-edition-photos/national-cleavage-day-1/#42
> 
> Enjoy, sir


although you can't have cleavage without bewbs, most of those girls have enough bewb for 2-3 ladies


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

sleepy3 said:


> although you can't have cleavage without bewbs, most of those girls have enough bewb for 2-3 ladies


Some of those Sweater Puppies are more like Sweater Hound Dogs!


----------



## sleepy3 (Feb 6, 2012)

MisterJJ said:


> Some of those Sweater Puppies are more like Sweater Hound Dogs!


Agreed! Far too much though. I thought the giant fake tits were played out years ago, guess I was wrong. They should be in a low rider magazine instead.


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

http://vimeo.com/39207576

SERIOUSLY NSFW!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

That song was cool


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Only two remaining: http://www.oemplus.com/ashtray-delete-p-387.html pretty good price


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Only *one* remaining: http://www.oemplus.com/ashtray-delete-p-387.html pretty good price


Fixed


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)




----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Also, these are two of my all time faves:


----------



## ocswing (Sep 24, 2011)

rawaudi said:


>


Her toes are gone!


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

ocswing said:


> Her toes are gone!


You were looking at her (lack of) toes?


----------



## ocswing (Sep 24, 2011)

TBomb said:


> You were looking at her (lack of) toes?


Started where most people would, and followed it to there.


----------



## ApexAudi (Nov 23, 2011)

rawaudi said:


> Also, these are two of my all time faves:


Is it bad that this picture gets me more excited then just about every other one in this thread? :facepalm:

I think I need group AA meetings to work on my addiction... Or a new set of rims


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

ocswing said:


> Started where most people would, and followed it to there.


First mistake, you followed.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

cldub said:


> @VWAddict --- http://coedmagazine.com/2012/03/30/...ay-edition-photos/national-cleavage-day-1/#42
> 
> Enjoy, sir


The VWaddict thanks you for your valuable contribution to the camaraderie, the spirit and the life of this thread in particular, and in fact this forum in general.



...now...

I have to find my special glasses after viewing those


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

rawaudi said:


>


NEWS FLASH: AUDI LAUNCHES NEW 'HOVER' EDITION A3!

:laugh:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

How did the NY Auto Show passes go in 20 minutes?!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

ApexAudi said:


> Is it bad that this picture gets me more excited then just about every other one in this thread? :facepalm:
> 
> I think I need group AA meetings to work on my addiction... Or a new set of rims


I don't agree w/ the first part of your post...but those wheels are damn sexy!


----------



## ApexAudi (Nov 23, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> I don't agree w/ the first part of your post...but those wheels are damn sexy!


Cocaine is a hell of a drug :laugh:

EDIT: for the mods in here, that was a Dave Chappelle reference... I don't use


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

lol bump











Crazy


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

mkim said:


>


Let the swap-over begin...


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Seki said:


>


mmmm :beer:


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

^^ that's pretty wild. Luckily there were people on that part of the beach.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Happy Hump Day!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

And 700th post!

A true happy hump day would be the return of the og bump...


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Not even sure what that was but.... 


do want Absolut.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Seki said:


>


 Name?...I need a name!


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

*Monika Pietrasinska*


----------



## blksheep3 (Mar 26, 2002)

feeling geeky today


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

blksheep3 said:


> feeling geeky today


 That was incredible haha :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

blksheep3 said:


> feeling geeky today


 Nice!


----------



## xero_dobbler (Aug 24, 2005)

cldub said:


> That was incredible haha :thumbup::thumbup:





krazyboi said:


> Nice!


 indeed! co-signing both! I'm a pretty big Star Wars geek myself. Here's some graTITude gifs. :thumbup:


----------



## ApexAudi (Nov 23, 2011)

Just bought my new project car! 1987 Scirocco 16 V ... she's in relatively decent condition considering its done 300 000 km. Previous owner couldn't get it to turn over so he let it go for $700, I quickly hit the relay for the secondary fuel pump and off I went :laugh: 

I think I might start a build thread, but not in the A3 section obv  Gonna strip her out, bolt on a K03 after cleaning the engine up, and she'll hopefully be ready by next race season!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Those wheels are dope man good find! Link the build thread to here if/when you start it. I'd like to see how it goes. It's a race-only project?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

A3Network?

who knew?!?


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

Well, it IS Easter. 










Bill


----------



## ApexAudi (Nov 23, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> Those wheels are dope man good find! Link the build thread to here if/when you start it. I'd like to see how it goes. It's a race-only project?


 Thanks! Yeah I definitely lucked out with her. It's a race-only project. I hope to be in a series by this time next year. Maybe if I'm good enough I'll be able to get use to her in some ice races next winter!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Just bought meself some goodies.  

!9mu8 101


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> Just bought meself some goodies.
> 
> !9mu8 101


 Such as.....?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

TIL - If you give a girl a camera and a mirror, she will bring out the best in herself. :laugh: 

On order - 3" downpipe, Bilstein rears (FINALLY) and mounts, plus stereo removal tool kit 

Purchased from TBomb (grassy-a$$) - Dension Gateway :thumbup: 

Buncha stuff I've been wanting to do for too long. Lots of lovin' at the show gave me the push I needed


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> TIL - If you give a girl a camera and a mirror, she will bring out the best in herself. :laugh:
> 
> On order - 3" downpipe, Bilstein rears (FINALLY) and mounts, plus stereo removal tool kit
> 
> ...


 I am in need of a new bilstein rear...just one ...maybe we can do an install together


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I am in need of a new bilstein rear...just one ...maybe we can do an install together


 ok bossman


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

LINDA123a said:


> bumphttp://www.********************


 :beer:


----------



## ulua4me2004 (Aug 15, 2007)

Back up !


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Is linda hot or what?


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

...What I wouldn't give to be hugging those curves right now...


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

That got my morning off to a good start! :laugh:


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

cereal anyone? 








not sure if i posted this one previously, but hell shes gorgeous and deserves a repost


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Stock exhaust is lol-a-licious.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> Stock exhaust is lol-a-licious.


 Is she growling now?? I think I'm gonna have to grab one for myself.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Honestly it's not too different from stock. A little more turbo noise, but I dig that it won't attract unwanted attention. I was WICKED stoked to find that it comes with a test pipe AND a cat (meow). SURPRISE!


----------



## ApexAudi (Nov 23, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> Honestly it's not too different from stock. A little more turbo noise, but I dig that it won't attract unwanted attention. I was WICKED stoked to find that it comes with a test pipe AND a cat (meow). SURPRISE!


 Where did you get it?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

ApexAudi said:


> Where did you get it?


 Ecs. I'm not sure they're the cheapest, but I got a bunch of other stuff too, so it was easiest.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Burn Your Bra Thursday!

http://thechive.com/2012/04/12/burn-your-bra-or-die-tryin-58-photos/


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

Rob Cote said:


> Ecs. I'm not sure they're the cheapest, but I got a bunch of other stuff too, so it was easiest.


I don't know, that seems pretty cheap for a DP with a high flow cat :thumbup:
I've been shopping them, and that's the cheapest I've seen.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

skotti said:


> I don't know, that seems pretty cheap for a DP with a high flow cat :thumbup:
> I've been shopping them, and that's the cheapest I've seen.


Then jump on it. It comes with a test pipe too! The only issue I had was that the O2 sensor wire is tight due to bung location. Once I put the test pipe in it should be fine though (I'll put it in the "pre cat" location).


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

skotti said:


> I don't know, that seems pretty cheap for a DP with a high flow cat :thumbup:
> I've been shopping them, and that's the cheapest I've seen.


Can we get a link? I must be blind and/or can't find the right product.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Can we get a link? I must be blind and/or can't find the right product.


You are blind, apparently :laugh:

http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-FWD-2.0T/Exhaust/Downpipe/ES2537927/

Also, it's definitely louder now than immediately after install. Still not over the top, but much more to my liking :thumbup:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm just going to leave this here...

http://boobstagram.fr/ (About as safe for work as this thread is...)


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Awesome


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

drew138 said:


> Awesome


You know what's awesome? The fact that we now have a moderator who participates in this thread :thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

drew138 said:


> Awesome


Someone find out who she is..this set my morning off perfectly.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Someone find out who she is..this set *my morning* off perfectly.


uwakeuplatebro?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> uwakeuplatebro?


Haha no, responded real late. I was up at 6:30 doing work for a UK client and checked out my 2nd favorite time waster.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Hows chive? :laugh:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> Hows chive? :laugh:


Burn Your Bra Round 2!!

http://thechive.com/2012/04/13/burn-your-bra-round-ii-the-arm-bra-46-photos/


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

WHY DID I WAIT SO LONG TO GET A GATEWAY!?!? THIS IS AMAZING!

Thanks, Taylor. :wave:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Rob Cote said:


> WHY DID I WAIT SO LONG TO GET A GATEWAY!?!? THIS IS AMAZING!
> 
> Thanks, Taylor. :wave:


Right on, man! Glad you got everything up and running! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> WHY DID I WAIT SO LONG TO GET A GATEWAY!?!? THIS IS AMAZING!
> 
> Thanks, Taylor. :wave:



Which model do you have? Here is mine: Kind of old, but I like the floppy drive.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

lol

keep calm and bump on.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Doing research for an upcoming Vegas trip and I came upon this:


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

I'll be in Vegas tonight and tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

MisterJJ said:


> Doing research for an upcoming Vegas trip and I came upon this:


Thats awsome
!


drew138 said:


> I'll be in Vegas tonight and tomorrow. :thumbup:


I miss Vegas so much, barely remember most of my trip though. Except for the sun burn.... I couldnt forget that part :banghead:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Gonna be in Rolling Meadows, IL the week of 4/30 - 5/4. Anyone wanna play? :beer:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

krazyboi said:


> Gonna be in Rolling Meadows, IL the week of 4/30 - 5/4. Anyone wanna play? :beer:


Shuffleboard?


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

t_white said:


> I miss Vegas so much, barely remember most of my trip though. Except for the sun burn.... I couldnt forget that part :banghead:


Did you go to one of the nude pools?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

MisterJJ said:


> Shuffleboard?


Nah, was thinking hopscotch.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## groesche (Dec 18, 2000)

t_white said:


> I miss Vegas so much, barely remember most of my trip though. Except for the sun burn.... I couldnt forget that part :banghead:


Did you wake up on the roof, after your 3 buddies came back to pick you up :what:


----------



## ApexAudi (Nov 23, 2011)

groesche said:


> Did you wake up on the roof, after your 3 buddies came back to pick you up :what:


Hello... how bout that ride in? I guess thats why they call it Sin City haha. You guys might not know this but I consider myself a bit of a loner. I tend to think of myself as a one man wolf pack. But when my sister brought Doug home, I knew he was one of my own. And my wolf pack, it grew by one. So there... there was two of us in the wolf pack. I was alone first in the pack and Doug joined in later. And six months ago, when Doug introduced me to you guys I thought "wait a second, could it be?" And now I know for sure, I just added two more guys to my wolf pack. Four of us wolves, running around the desert together in Las Vegas, looking for strippers and cocaine


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

ApexAudi said:


> Hello... how bout that ride in? I guess thats why they call it Sin City haha. You guys might not know this but I consider myself a bit of a loner. I tend to think of myself as a one man wolf pack. But when my sister brought Doug home, I knew he was one of my own. And my wolf pack, it grew by one. So there... there was two of us in the wolf pack. I was alone first in the pack and Doug joined in later. And six months ago, when Doug introduced me to you guys I thought "wait a second, could it be?" And now I know for sure, I just added two more guys to my wolf pack. Four of us wolves, running around the desert together in Las Vegas, looking for strippers and cocaine


That guy never ceases to amaze me hah :laugh::laugh:


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

My A3 is my fun car.
Work provides my other transport.
Me driving my work transport (yep, me):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6RWhZ7XA3Zw
(Volume UP!)


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

You lied about being a Formula-1 test driver, then? :laugh:

Bump for bewbs:

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/81213484/


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

skotti said:


> My A3 is my fun car.
> Work provides my other transport.
> Me driving my work transport (yep, me):
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6RWhZ7XA3Zw
> (Volume UP!)


Dude you daily that and still get enjoyment out of driving on a ROAD? :screwy:

I may or may not help to build your engines :thumbup:


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

Rob Cote said:


> Dude you daily that and still get enjoyment out of driving on a ROAD? :screwy:
> 
> I may or may not help to build your engines :thumbup:



Engines are rated 15385# thrust- each- actually, they are DE-rated to that thrust due to ambient temperature/performance considerations


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

VWAddict said:


> You lied about being a Formula-1 test driver, then? :laugh:
> 
> Bump for bewbs:
> 
> http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/81213484/


Interesting.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

skotti said:


> Engines are rated 15385# thrust- each- actually, they are DE-rated to that thrust due to ambient temperature/performance considerations


Turbines are so sick. I'm actually working on helicopter engines but, same thing just different.


Red Bull truck driver man gave me :thumbup: on my way in this morning


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> Turbines are so sick. I'm actually working on helicopter engines but, same thing just different.
> 
> 
> Red Bull truck driver man gave me :thumbup: on my way in this morning


Have you moved to the city yet? Jesus man.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Have you moved to the city yet? Jesus man.


:facepalm: No. I was THIS close, but my app was rejected. Interviewing for this next place tomorrow. It's in Beverly. Close to bars. :heart:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Language...but it's a child.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

MisterJJ said:


> Did you go to one of the nude pools?





groesche said:


> Did you wake up on the roof, after your 3 buddies came back to pick you up :what:


Haha no. I did manage to blow 1k+ in 6 days however. ~$400 on gambling, ~$100 at strip club and $500 on alcohol for the week. I dont really remember eating :laugh:

It is really easy to get sun burn out there though, in a very short time if your pasty white like me  But it was all worth it for my first trip with some friends (and I ended up having my ex gf there as well, but it wasnt too bad).


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Happy Hump Day!

http://thechive.com/2012/04/18/merry-hump-day-55-photos/

I couldn't get past #2 without losing my mind


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

t_white said:


> Haha no. I did manage to blow 1k+ in 6 days however. ~$400 on gambling, ~$100 at strip club and $500 on alcohol for the week. I dont really remember eating :laugh:
> .


Amateur:laugh::beer:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Anyone seen these before? What model did they put these on?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Language...but it's a child.


Still enjoying this


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Anyone seen these before? What model did they put these on?


They look like 16s


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> They look like 16s


Someone is selling a set in the classifieds actually and they are 18x8. Never seen em before but I'm not really a fan of em.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

mkim said:


>


 thats a sick pull up bar. what type of yoga mat do you use?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

t_white said:


> Someone is selling a set in the classifieds actually and they are 18x8. Never seen em before but I'm not really a fan of em.


 Yeah I'm thinking about picking them up this weekend...if I don't like 'em, I'll move them to another home.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

mkim said:


>


 It's very fung shooey.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

mkim said:


>


 Nice room bro, can I have them seats FO FREEEE!? :laugh: 


TechnikSLR said:


> thats a sick pull up bar. what type of yoga mat do you use?


 HAHAHAHA 



NBPT_A3 said:


> Yeah I'm thinking about picking them up this weekend...if I don't like 'em, I'll move them to another home.


 True, cant really argue with the guys price. If they were 17s I would have bought them only because I have extra 17" tires laying around I could mount up. They may actually look good on an A3!


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

mkim said:


>


 
Wow.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

drew138 said:


> Wow.


 Nice ikea bed huh?


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Nice ikea bed huh?


 Nothing wrong with an ikea bed :laugh:


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

called it...and those seats still upset me a little


----------



## ulua4me2004 (Aug 15, 2007)

I like all the shwag...but can we please get back on topic......more Bewwwwbs!:laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

cldub said:


> Nothing wrong with an ikea bed :laugh:


 No doubt, I just got the same bed.


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

mkim said:


>


 Whats with the dirty blue sock under the corner of the bed? Late night party by yourself?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

mkim said:


>


 That's some expensive furniture you have there. And I'm not talking about the Ikea bed.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

abadidol said:


>


 Holy **** that car is immaculate!! 

I won B7-B8 runner up today :banghead::laugh:


----------



## sleepy3 (Feb 6, 2012)

rawaudi said:


> Whats with the dirty blue sock under the corner of the bed? Late night party by yourself?


 if I had those wheels and seats in my room the floor would be flooded with socks


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Rob Cote said:


> Holy **** that car is immaculate!!
> 
> I won B7-B8 runner up today :banghead::laugh:


 LOL! 

Reminds me of a dialogue I heard going back and forth between 2 teens regarding my car, at Formula D/Slammed Society Showcase: 

Teen 1: Damn, this is a sick ass Audi A4. 
Teen 2: Nah man, it's not an A4, it's an A5. 
Teen 1: Really??? How do you know? 
Teen 2: I asked. 

:facepalm: :laugh: 

Right before that, a few others walk up: 

Teen 1: Dude check this out... 
Teen 2: Audi A3, right? 
Teen 1: Nah, my grandma has an A3 (aside: granny rollin in style I see); this one's an A4. 

:banghead: 
LOLOLOL


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

has anyone noticed that the shape of the back of the car is almost like a small bubble butt? 

last night, drunk, i walked back home, passed my car and realized this, and proceeded to slap it right on the curve (taillight). felt a little dirty afterwards, but to me it was an awesome realization, cars got a nice tight a$$ 
...or am i the only one?:screwy: 

andd back on track....


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ultimatetaba said:


> LOL!
> 
> Reminds me of a dialogue I heard going back and forth between 2 teens regarding my car, at Formula D/Slammed Society Showcase:
> 
> ...


 People at shows are so awkward a lot of the time.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

x SMURF x said:


> has anyone noticed that the shape of the back of the car is almost like a small bubble butt?
> 
> last night, drunk, i walked back home, passed my car and realized this, and proceeded to slap it right on the curve (taillight). felt a little dirty afterwards, but to me it was an awesome realization, cars got a nice tight a$$
> ...or am i the only one?:screwy:


 Are you gonna be on one of those special fetish shows, ****ing the exhaust tips? :laugh:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Page-ownage to be celebrated with some munchage... -Allow me to present: 
*Bacon-wrapped potato bites with spicy sour-cream dipping sauce:* 










Recipe here: 

http://www.thekitchn.com/appetizer-recipe-baconwrapped-80658 

(you're welcome!) :laugh:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

VWAddict said:


>


 I see your treat, and raise you one more.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I see your treat, and raise you one more.


 I'm talking about a light snack man... 

...not my usual lunch! :wave:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

x SMURF x said:


> has anyone noticed that the shape of the back of the car is almost like a small bubble butt?
> 
> last night, drunk, i walked back home, passed my car and realized this, and proceeded to slap it right on the curve (taillight). felt a little dirty afterwards, but to me it was an awesome realization, cars got a nice tight a$$
> ...or am i the only one?:screwy:
> ...


 :laugh:



> *abadidol-*Vehicles R.I.P. '06 A3 3.2Q


Did I miss something here?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Oh bacon? I'm in. 

This was dinner last night: 










(Picture isn't mine) Pork loin wrapped in bacon. Because a pig isn't a pig unless it's wrapped in more pig.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Ultimatetaba said:


> LOL!
> 
> Reminds me of a dialogue I heard going back and forth between 2 teens regarding my car, at Formula D/Slammed Society Showcase:
> 
> ...


 
That's what I love about our cars. The vast majority of people have no idea what the hell it is. I've been asked if mine was a VW...


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

cldub said:


> That's what I love about our cars. The vast majority of people have no idea what the hell it is. I've been asked if mine was a VW...


 This kid I know who is very vocal about his love and knowledge of cars (sarcasm) responded to me telling him I got an a3 with "they make those in the US? "


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

x SMURF x said:


> This kid I know who is very vocal about his love and knowledge of cars (sarcasm) responded to me telling him I got an a3 with "they make those in the US? "


 I've gotten that a few times too! "I didn't even know that existed..."


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Are you gonna be on one of those special fetish shows, ****ing the exhaust tips? :laugh:


 That position is taken:


tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> i lick that dirt off and then girgle it in my mouth then rub it all over my body


 Did I miss something here?[/QUOTE]

forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5333669-R.I.P./page3


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

JRutter said:


> forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5333669-R.I.P./page3


  ... prob. didn't notice it, otherwise would ask for parts... kidding


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

BISHES!

:facepalm:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

haha - nice A4 man!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Got me a few bottles 










Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Got me a few bottles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice! Glad you were able to grab a few of those bad boys. Prepare your palate for total hop destruction :laugh:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

cldub said:


>


 Who is this? Looks familiar


----------



## ocswing (Sep 24, 2011)

NBPT_A3 said:


>


 So cute. Need more!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> Who is this? Looks familiar


 She's more famous for her... bouncy .gif's


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

cldub said:


>


 Ewwww.......... 15 year old face with 30 year old boobs. That is actually gross imo :what:


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

This might be a rozap but this page needs more bacon: 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

i guess im impressed? if it has a 2.5 and quatro im satisfied, itll never come to the US though :/


----------



## ocean48 (Apr 26, 2012)

too bad mot of the cars in the us are now fuel efficiency 2.0t gives you just that. So no 2.5. I wish.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Has anyone made a 6MT A3 with Quattro?


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Audi tops the polls in a vote in Britain: 

linky 

:laugh:


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Did I miss something here?


 Yeah my car is long gone. Finally landed a full time job recently, hoping to get on that car thing soon, been driving a Subaru Forester. I'm prolly going to get either an Impreza (34mpg and AWD) or a WRX next, im putting in so many miles commuting to work I dont want to do that to an A3.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> Has anyone made a 6MT A3 with Quattro?


 I *think* Unitronic is building one right now actually. I've seen pictures on their FB page of a Quattro swap, not sure if car is 6MT though


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Audi put the right transmission in the TT, right? Laterally-mounted, clutch pedal, 6 speed and Quattro bolted to a 4-cylinder. Where do our cars pick up wheel speed signal for the speedometer? Is it in the transmission like back in the day or do they use the ABS wheel speed sensors now?


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

C'mon guys... no bumps now for simply AGES!


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

x SMURF x said:


> i guess im impressed? if it has a 2.5 and quatro im satisfied, itll never come to the US though :/


 I like. 

@36seconds: All I see is Wall-E


----------



## C3MH. (Jan 26, 2010)

amidointhisrite


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

^^ approve :beer:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

My my... this page IS going very well indeed!


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

VWAddict said:


> My my... this page IS going very well indeed!


 That means it's time for Scoopie the Canibal!


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

http://www.motorauthority.com/news/1065278_2013-audi-s3-hatchback-spy-shots


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

http://dontevenreply.com/view.php?post=110


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

drew138 said:


> http://dontevenreply.com/view.php?post=110


 LMFAO! :laugh: That is priceless!


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

drew138 said:


> http://www.motorauthority.com/news/1065278_2013-audi-s3-hatchback-spy-shots


 See also: another car that will never see the light of day in the US


----------



## blksheep3 (Mar 26, 2002)

Cheer up


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

drew138 said:


> http://dontevenreply.com/view.php?post=110


 haha


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

drew138 said:


> http://dontevenreply.com/view.php?post=110


 this website is great:thumbup:


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

cldub said:


> That's what I love about our cars. The vast majority of people have no idea what the hell it is. I've been asked if mine was a VW...


 I had a guy at the gym who had a b6 A4 come up and ask how I like the car. I told him it's awesome but I sure would have liked it in AWD with the turbo 4 cylinder. He then asks "When did the S4 come with a 4 cylinder?" He thought it was a S4 avant.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Uber-A3 said:


> I had a guy at the gym who had a b6 A4 come up and ask how I like the car. I told him it's awesome but I sure would have liked it in AWD with the turbo 4 cylinder. He then asks "When did the S4 come with a 4 cylinder?" He thought it was a S4 avant.


 That's crazy hah. People seem really surprised when they find out my car isn't AWD.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

cldub said:


> That's crazy hah. People seem really surprised when they find out my car isn't AWD.


 reminds me of a customer who came in the auto parts store i worked in for brake pads. 

me "is it 4 wheel drive?" 
them "well it has 4 wheels, must be 4 wheel drive."


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Uber-A3 said:


> reminds me of a customer who came in the auto parts store i worked in for brake pads.
> 
> me "is it 4 wheel drive?"
> them "well it has 4 wheels, must be 4 wheel drive."


 :banghead::banghead:


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

cldub said:


> That's crazy hah. People seem really surprised when they find out my car isn't AWD.


 when i tell people this and give me a weird look, I tell them my car is BASICALLY a nicer looking GTI when it comes down to it


----------



## sleepy3 (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Buddy of mine just starred in an awesome advert... V.funny. 

http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/ultrabook/house-of-flying-laptops-tv-ad.html


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Better version... 

Subtle 'Intel' jingle at the beginning.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Your buddy was the asian-looking one? Good work.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Yep. -He's also been in a few movies... and one AWESOME episode of 'Father Ted' a few years ago... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFDW2E9HU6M 

Same writer as 'The IT crowd'... both brilliantly funny!


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Thanks to 8MU9-101, we shall live forever!!!


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

VWAddict said:


> Thanks to 8MU9-101, we shall live forever!!!


 lol, best german study i've ever heard of :thumbup: did they pay people to take part in the survey?


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

asal said:


> lol, best german study i've ever heard of :thumbup: did they pay people to take part in the survey?


 I'd LOVE to read what you wrote, but I can't take my eyes away from the top of the page, or apparently I'll die sooner. 

Sorry.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

VWAddict said:


> I'd LOVE to read what you wrote, but I can't take my eyes away from the top of the page, or apparently I'll die sooner.
> 
> Sorry.


 To prolong your life.. 

http://thechive.com/2012/04/30/if-t...p-girls-maybe-a-nice-tight-end-too-40-photos/


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

cldub said:


> To prolong your life..
> 
> http://thechive.com/2012/04/30/if-t...p-girls-maybe-a-nice-tight-end-too-40-photos/


 this had me mesmerized


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

^LOVE that .gif could not control myself when i first saw it, and had eventually found myself at this video: if you search bus 62, a bunch of videos show up actually 





 __________________________________________________ ________________________________ 









__________________________________________________ ________________________________ 
http://www.vvme.com/hid-headlights/...on-kit/digital-slim-h8-h11-hid-conversion-kit 

will this kit work if i want to put it in my fogs?


----------



## ApexAudi (Nov 23, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> Audi put the right transmission in the TT, right? Laterally-mounted, clutch pedal, 6 speed and Quattro bolted to a 4-cylinder. Where do our cars pick up wheel speed signal for the speedometer? Is it in the transmission like back in the day or do they use the ABS wheel speed sensors now?


 ABS wheel speed sensors, thank god.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

LOL @ Bus 62. Hardest I laughed all day. Wasn't expecting that at all. :laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

x SMURF x said:


> ________________________ ________________________________
> http://www.vvme.com/hid-headlights/...on-kit/digital-slim-h8-h11-hid-conversion-kit
> 
> will this kit work if i want to put it in my fogs?


 That's the exact kit I have now. I went from one VVME to another. Never had issues except one dead ballast after 5 years.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> That's the exact kit I have now. I went from one VVME to another. Never had issues except one dead ballast after 5 years.
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


 was the install simple/do i need the relay harness? about to purchase them


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

x SMURF x said:


> was the install simple/do i need the relay harness? about to purchase them


 Very simple. I didn't get the relay. I forgot what it's for, but I didn't need it.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Very simple. I didn't get the relay. I forgot what it's for, but I didn't need it.
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


 The relays are probably to power the bulbs or ballasts directly from the battery with a heavier conductor. Brighter light.


----------



## ApexAudi (Nov 23, 2011)

I know summer is coming... but I'm building a car for ice racing this winter and while I was bored at work I stumbled upon this and thought it was super bad-ass.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

x SMURF x said:


> was the install simple/do i need the relay harness? about to purchase them


 Extremely simple, Rob and I did mine in 25 minutes tops...I had a USP kit though, not sure if it's any different. 

Make sure that you have a large bit to cut the hole in the back of your headlight door, the connectors and splitters are a pain in the ass to pull through (that's what she said?).


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ohhhh yeah! Forgot about that. I think it was like a 1/2" or 3/4" butterfly bit. Slightly ghetto, but works.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

ApexAudi said:


> I know summer is coming... but I'm building a car for ice racing this winter and while I was bored at work I stumbled upon this and thought it was super bad-ass.


 Jelly. That'd be awesome to do.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

krazyboi said:


>


 If you want to save time


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I just bought a flight to SoWo. Well, my flight is to Baltimore, MD., where my chauffeur will collect me in a 24v mk2. Then we ride! 

Who of yous is going? My car won't make it, but I'd still like to meet you.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> Who of yous is going? My car won't make it, but I'd still like to meet you.


 :wave:
cldub
t_white
neu318
grayD over on audizine


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Extremely simple, Rob and I did mine in 25 minutes tops...I had a USP kit though, not sure if it's any different.
> 
> Make sure that you have a large bit to cut the hole in the back of your headlight door, the connectors and splitters are a pain in the ass to pull through (that's what she said?).


 well im putting it on my fog lights...do i need to do the same thing?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

x SMURF x said:


> well im putting it on my fog lights...do i need to do the same thing?


 Well that's a horse of a different color...but I'm assuming that it should be just the same...if there's a cover on the back of the fog you'll need to drill a hole and make sure it's big enough to fit the connectors so they can lead through, and then bleed power off the orignal bulb wire.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

So, I know this is Fourtitude, but some of you guys venture to Audizine too... so I'm posting this to see if anyone is interested:

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/483385-Audizine-electronic-toll-collection-holder


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> I just bought a flight to SoWo. Well, my flight is to Baltimore, MD., where my chauffeur will collect me in a 24v mk2. Then we ride!
> 
> Who of yous is going? My car won't make it, but I'd still like to meet you.


 When are you flying in?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

7:17pm on 5/16


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Get a room, you two...

...Anyhow...


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> 7:17pm on 5/16


Are you guys driving down Wednesday night? I have a cruise leaving Thursday morning from just south of DC if you guys wanna tag along


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

cldub said:


> Are you guys driving down Wednesday night? I have a cruise leaving Thursday morning from just south of DC if you guys wanna tag along


We're rolling down super early Thursday (2 or 3am). See you down GA, hoss!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> We're rolling down super early Thursday (2 or 3am). See you down GA, hoss!


:thumbup::thumbup: Where you guys staying? I'll be at the Country Inn across from the show grounds


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

( @ Y @ )

- or - 

GTFO


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Rob Cote said:


> We're rolling down super early Thursday (2 or 3am). See you down GA, hoss!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

http://jalopnik.com/5907298/an-exploding-airbag-branded-an-audi-logo-on-this-mans-arm


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

May the fourth be with you


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

krazyboi said:


>


"Served"...?

um... nope.

While I'm no dance expert, I know which I'd rather watch. These girls have a distinctly over-developed sense of their sexiness.

Now there are a few things that they could do to improve matters, but rather than take up space on this forum it might be better if they just contacted me directly...

...anyhow...


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

VWAddict said:


>


http://thechive.com/2012/05/03/whatcha-doin-oh-nothin-just-thinkin-about-burnin-my-bra-41-photos/


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Rob.. I really really wish you did not post either of those pictures as they are not worthy of this page, thread or forum.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

t_white said:


> Rob.. I really really wish you did not post either of those pictures as they are not worthy of this page, thread or forum.


I lol'ed... but agree.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> I lol'ed... but agree.


YUP!:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

RIP MCA 

http://www.rollingstone.com/music/news/beastie-boys-co-founder-adam-yauch-dead-at-48-20120504


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

TBomb said:


> RIP MCA
> 
> http://www.rollingstone.com/music/news/beastie-boys-co-founder-adam-yauch-dead-at-48-20120504


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

TBomb said:


> RIP MCA
> 
> http://www.rollingstone.com/music/news/beastie-boys-co-founder-adam-yauch-dead-at-48-20120504




Also, R.I.P. EuroTuner Magazine..from what I'm reading.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Also, R.I.P. EuroTuner Magazine..from what I'm reading.


I read that too

I actually really like the Beastie Boys


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

^^ it seems to me like all Viddy posts I've seen are about fighting.

(Seki, thanks your posts to make up for the week  )


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Paper Veyron:


Une Bugatti Veyron en carton _by Ratous_


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> (Seki, thanks your posts to make up for the week  )


LOL, I’m in the market for a water floating object this summer and I stumbled on a nice set of pictures of girls and boats so I thought to share with you guys!


----------



## jordnalos (Nov 19, 2009)

That front end thread on audizine got me thinking about natural breasts (read the thread) and when big is big so google gave me this chart


----------



## 801_Bri (Jun 20, 2008)

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

^^ Welcome, now redeem yourself w/ "better" posts 

*but read the rules in 1st post for content*


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

801_Bri said:


> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


FIFY


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I don't......?

...what? 

I don't get it.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> I don't......?
> 
> ...what?
> 
> I don't get it.


My post? See how lovely the mom looks...and how..um..the kids look?


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> I don't......?
> 
> ...what?
> 
> I don't get it.


The eye lids dawg, some Asians try to look American-ized these days :laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

t_white said:


> The eye lids dawg, some Asians try to look American-ized these days :laugh:


:thumbup:


----------



## jordnalos (Nov 19, 2009)

I wish I had Asian eyelids, always cleaning my glasses and easily touching eyelashes after


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Old vs. New


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

What wheels are on that crash cart? Look like meshies...


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> What wheels are on that crash cart? Look like meshies...


The ones I have on mine...


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> The ones I have on mine...


No, meatball, the other vehicle.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> No, meatball, the other vehicle.


Sh!t, read that wrong...going back to my corner.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Seki said:


>


Nice, these guys are local to me.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

krazyboi said:


>


Translate please


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

TBomb said:


> Translate please


I would...but not my dialect.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Ulua4me2012 (May 8, 2012)

^^thanks Seki !! :beer::beer:


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Clos (Jan 11, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

^^^ haha


----------



## Clos (Jan 11, 2012)

http://theync.com/media.php?name=25671-fishing-video


----------



## Clos (Jan 11, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJl0XuDKSjc&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Clos said:


> [MEDIA=youtube]yJl0XuDKSjc[/MEDIA]






[/url][/QUOTE] [/video]

Do it right man? two times, not a good start


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NBPT_A3 said:


>


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


>


Weird, it is my 24th. I like, how much?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Weird, *it is my 24th*. I like, how much?


Totally weird! :laugh:


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

*Petra Cubonova*

*Petra Cubonova*


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

*Candice Swanepoel*

*Candice Swanepoel*


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

*Adriana Lima*

*Adriana Lima*


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

*Doutzen Kroes*

*Doutzen Kroes*


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

*Gemma Atkinson*

*Gemma Atkinson*


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

*Kate Upton*

*Kate Upton*


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

*Rhian Sugden*

*Rhian Sugden*


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

I'll take Candice for this week please.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

http://www.wimp.com/buildit/

I want one!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

JRutter said:


> http://www.wimp.com/buildit/
> 
> I want one!


:what:


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

Uncensored


Maybe ROZAP?


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## Clos (Jan 11, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

http://i537.photobucket.com/albums/ff338/MMark_photos/Bikini/Bikini2-1.jpg"


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Amber Lancaster:


----------



## clashofhope (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm not gonna lie. I got pretty excited when I recognized the interior. :laugh:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

That dude died


----------



## blksheep3 (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

TBomb said:


> That dude died


That's what I was wondering. B/c if someone survived that, that would require a freakin' miracle.



clashofhope said:


> I'm not gonna lie. I got pretty excid when I recognized the interior. :laugh:


Pretty cool :thumbup: Wonder who created that.

blksheep3, knowing what you do, I noted all pics involve athletic shoes 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/member.php?51872-blksheep3


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

As much as I love the massive babe galleries....They take FOREVER to resolve from server to page, making the content jump over and over again when I open the thread. Less is more.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NBPT_A3 said:


> As much as I love the massive babe galleries....They take FOREVER to resolve from server to page, making the content jump over and over again when I open the thread. Less is more.


And in this case... size does matter. Smaller would be preferred 

BTW, did you get crunked last night? Or saving it for the weekend?


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> As much as I love the massive babe galleries....They take FOREVER to resolve from server to page, making the content jump over and over again when I open the thread. Less is more.


ProTip: Always open up the 9mu8 thread in a new tab while you're doing something else for a few seconds.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

drew138 said:


> ProTip: Always open up the 9mu8 thread in a new tab while you're doing something else for a few seconds.


It's not that, it's when I try to watch a video and all the sudden I'm staring at glorious tits. I don't hate it, but I'd like to see the destroyed S3 so my crying is not in vain.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)




----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

VWAddict said:


>


LMAO that's hilarious :laugh:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Start the new page.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> And in this case... size does matter. Smaller would be preferred
> 
> BTW, did you get crunked last night? Or saving it for the weekend?


Went to rusko and got womped last night...insane show at House of Blues.

Next weekend is the weekend of liver destruction. Will update my living will.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Went to rusko and got womped last night...insane show at House of Blues.
> 
> Next weekend is the weekend of liver destruction. Will update my living will.


You coming to sowo?


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Went to rusko and got womped last night...insane show at House of Blues.
> 
> Next weekend is the weekend of liver destruction. Will update my living will.


Just called up Fidelity, took out a $250,000 life insurance policy on ya! :laugh:


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

My buddy does a lot of film work and directing for the drifting and automotive community alike. Here is his newest promo.



I will post up the entire thing once it is released.


----------



## Clos (Jan 11, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## Clos (Jan 11, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> You coming to sowo?


Nah I have a lax tournie Saturday afternoon then attacking boylston street, boston that night. Gonna be stupid.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Nah I have a lax tournie Saturday afternoon then attacking boylston street, boston that night. Gonna be stupid.


Yes. :thumbup:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

http://thechive.com/2012/05/14/flbp-the-only-cure-for-the-monday-blues-42-photos/


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Have a broken passenger rear spring, H&R sport (thought it was the shock at first). Can I get a single replacement unit or do I need to buy a new set?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

That's an interesting predicament. If you need temporary stock ones to get around on lemme know, I still have mine.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

VWAddict said:


>


Gotta love fake apple/android stores in China. They sh!t all over each other.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I tripped down to a friend's wedding in Maryland on Friday and cruised home yesterday. Flew solo both ways. I ****ing love driving my car. :heart:

That is all.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

This could cause a serious problem to my loyalty:

http://uncrate.com/stuff/bmw-m135i/


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

drew138 said:


> This could cause a serious problem to my loyalty:


At least that got rid of most of the ugly swoosh on the side. But now the front looks like someone grafted a BMW grill to a mazda.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

drew138 said:


> This could cause a serious problem to my loyalty:
> 
> http://uncrate.com/stuff/bmw-m135i/


That front end...is...so...ugly :facepalm:


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

t_white said:


> That front end...is...so...ugly :facepalm:


check out the rear it's even worse :laugh:
so ****ing ugly


----------



## Sylvia237 (May 15, 2012)

Yay - page 1 (nice title)! Here's to thousands more.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Sylvia237 said:


> Yay - page 1 (nice title)! Here's to thousands more.


GTFO


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Actually, after looking at those M1 pics in more detail I am no longer a fan.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Seki said:


>


HO. LEE. ****. 

My phone rang, but I couldn't look away. Was there a common theme to any of that, or just that they were all video clips? That was ****ing sick!


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*FOR SALE:

One poster. Size: Large. Condition: unused.*

All offers considered. -Contact Manchester United PR department.











...


..


.


I'm sorry, but HAR HAR HAR HAR HARRRR!!!!!


For anyone who doesn't know the story behind this.


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

I had neighbours calling to find out what was wrong because I was yelling for my wife who went up stairs to take a shower at the 90 minute mark thinking it was over. :laugh:

I also had family just come over at the second half. My brother inlaw said he's never seen me like that. I said imagine if I was a true die hard Man C fan...the house would have exploded.

Oh yeah, Bayern Munich were killed in their German League final. Go Chelsea!!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

So being a soccer noob, I'm guessing it goes by a point system instead of two top teams battling it out for the final championship. Gotcha.

Edit: that sucks for United.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

wow when did this thread convert to a different language?


----------



## ChrisTaco (Sep 8, 2009)

Rob Cote said:


> wow when did this thread convert to a different language?


You rang?


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

The way QPR lost makes me wonder if the EPL is rigged. Giving up 2 goals in stoppage time? Come on now...


----------



## Ulua4me2012 (May 8, 2012)

Staying on topic...:heart:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Ulua4me2012 said:


> Staying on topic...:heart:


Now let's see the backside


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

krazyboi said:


> Edit: that sucks for United.


...United can suck my cheesy, glow-in-the-dark knob-end, and I hope it chokes them.

-They _deserve_ it.

Particularly that shît-stirring nugget of stool Fergusen. With the hearsay crap he pulled earlier on this season, backing his lying sack of turd striker Evra, and cynically playing the race card for no reason other than to deprive Liverpool of their star player for several games, he deserves no less.

Well played City. -I'd say you wiped the smile off of his face, but the miserable bastard never smiles anyhow.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)




----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> So being a soccer noob, I'm guessing it goes by a point system instead of two top teams battling it out for the final championship. Gotcha.
> 
> Edit: that sucks for United.


Correct, and if by the end of the season the is a tie in points, it goes off of a goal differential. At that point, whoever scored more goals wins


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

*Ooooopppps!!!*






skip to around 0:49.

goes to show you, can't buy common sense.


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

krazyboi said:


> Edit: that sucks for United.





VWAddict said:


> ...United can suck my cheesy, glow-in-the-dark knob-end, and I hope it chokes them.
> 
> -They _deserve_ it.
> 
> ...


Yeah kind of x2...

Man U has dominated TPL way too much. They've won 12 times in the past 20 years the league has been around and Chelsea and Arsenal are the only other two teams to have won it before now.


----------



## ocswing (Sep 24, 2011)

Rogerthat said:


> Yeah kind of x2...
> 
> Man U has dominated TPL way too much. They've won 12 times in the past 20 years the league has been around and Chelsea and Arsenal are the only other two teams to have won it before now.


The now relegated Blackburn has also won. And I don't really like City, but many thanks to them. Not for winning it, but doing it in the way they did and giving us the great reaction from Fergie and all the ManU fans.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

JO puts out the most ridiculous cars for his winter daily haha. Last year his GT-R was INCREDIBLE. He's a nut, but an amazing skier and an all around cool dude (my buddy filmed with him all last year).


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Anyone here not need their exterior b-pillars from tonight till tuesday? I might need to borrow someones  (yes, I'm serious).


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Anyone here not need their exterior b-pillars from tonight till tuesday? I might need to borrow someones  (yes, I'm serious).


Do you need tools to remove them? I could pop mine off at the airport if you can get 'em back to me Sunday...

Flying in to BWI tonight.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> Do you need tools to remove them? I could pop mine off at the airport if you can get 'em back to me Sunday...
> 
> Flying in to BWI tonight.


Nah, just pry the bottom cap off (in upward motion), then need a Torx 20 to remove the two screws. The pillar will then come off. I don't need the caps as I have mine still, just the pillar.

I'll bring you a bottle of DFH 120 if you can do it


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> Do you need tools to remove them? I could pop mine off at the airport if you can get 'em back to me Sunday...
> 
> Flying in to BWI tonight.


Your PM box is full, but:



> It rained a few times here, and I didn't get any water inside the car. Then again, the car was moving and not sitting for 5+ to 10+ minutes at a time in the rain.
> 
> I'd say it's doubtful, but don't want to guarantee it. If you can park under a roof, great. If not, I just say forget it and I'll be wishful I get them in GA on Friday.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Your PM box is full, but:


I cleared it out, but nothing came through. I'll give it a go after work. Shoot me your number in PM when you get a chance so I can contact you once I'm down there.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> I cleared it out, but nothing came through. I'll give it a go after work. Shoot me your number in PM when you get a chance so I can contact you once I'm down there.


gonna hit up a local dealer to see if they have it. will get back to u in 30 minutes or less...


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Lifted from OEM Plus, craigslist ad:

only $700 

WHAT?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

krazyboi said:


> gonna hit up a local dealer to see if they have it. will get back to u in 30 minutes or less...


No luck.

Anyone wanna loan?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Read my ramblings....

http://freshdub.tumblr.com/


----------



## ApexAudi (Nov 23, 2011)

Top Gear Review the new A3



http://www.topgear.com/uk/car-news/first-drive-the-new-audi-a3-2012-05-16


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

ApexAudi said:


> Top Gear Review the new A3
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.topgear.com/uk/car-news/first-drive-the-new-audi-a3-2012-05-16



Your mom is a chubby puppy! (must read article to get insult)


----------



## ApexAudi (Nov 23, 2011)

rawaudi said:


> Your mom is a chubby puppy! (must read article to get insult)


Hey hey hey... I'm pretty sure he was referring to the 8L's.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

ApexAudi said:


> Hey hey hey... I'm pretty sure he was referring to the 8L's.


Haha that was aimed towards top gear.


----------



## ApexAudi (Nov 23, 2011)

rawaudi said:


> Haha that was aimed towards top gear.


I figured... We don't want to start the mama jokes in hurrr :laugh:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

rawaudi said:


> Your mom is a chubby puppy! (must read article to get insult)


I asked my wife if she was my "Chubby Puppy"... I'll be sleeping in the A3 tonight.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

"fixed" soccer game? -I don't think so.

The extraordinary final couple of minutes here:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Read my ramblings....
> 
> http://freshdub.tumblr.com/


Seriously, do it. I need page views so google will accept me back to google ads.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Seriously, do it. I need page views so google will accept me back to google ads.


just followed you, now follow me back! justsmurfinaround.tumblr.com


----------



## Clos (Jan 11, 2012)

EDIT: Drew -- WARNING: Asian market kills live frog for salad. Watch at own risk.


----------



## Clos (Jan 11, 2012)

*This ones old but [email protected]¢n funny. to me.*


----------



## aking124 (Jan 12, 2009)

Clos -- wtf? BOOBS... More boobs. Not people eating weird ass foods that are still half alive... BOOBS.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

aking124 said:


> Clos -- wtf? BOOBS... More boobs. Not people eating weird ass foods that are still half alive... BOOBS.



I seriously debated taking that video down in the name of moderation. But didn't want to be that guy. I just added a warning.

Oh and ToGTFO


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

drew138 said:


> I seriously debated taking that video down in the name of moderation. But didn't want to be that guy. I just added a warning.
> 
> Oh and ToGTFO


Yeah, almost throwing up is not what I expect when I come in here.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

I'll see you that shopping spree, and raise you a sort walk uphill.






..and a little bike ride...


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)




----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

weird looking a3, but hollyyy crap that a6 is sexyyyy


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Ulua4me2012 (May 8, 2012)

MisterJJ said:


>


^^Its whats for dinner


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

MisterJJ said:


>


Sowo is a trip!


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)




----------



## Ulua4me2012 (May 8, 2012)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## aking124 (Jan 12, 2009)

let get this back on track


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

How I was rolling yesterday evening on the way home

[video]http://s76.photobucket.com/albums/j12/krazyboi98/?action=view¤t=815f173e.mp4[/video]


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> How I was rolling yesterday evening on the way home
> 
> [video]http://s76.photobucket.com/albums/j12/krazyboi98/?action=view¤t=815f173e.mp4[/video]


Eh, f*ck it :thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> How I was rolling yesterday evening on the way home
> 
> [video]http://s76.photobucket.com/albums/j12/krazyboi98/?action=view¤t=815f173e.mp4[/video]


I roll low fuel light on most of the time...I like the feeling of danger.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I roll low fuel light on most of the time...I like the feeling of danger.


Don't lie to us! You're just too broke for gas :laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

cldub said:


> Eh, f*ck it :thumbup:





NBPT_A3 said:


> I roll low fuel light on most of the time...I like the feeling of danger.


I need some booooooost juice!!!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Kb, how far you get on a gallon, average?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> Don't lie to us! You're just too broke for gas :laugh:


Or too afraid to get shot up at a Dorchester station...yeah, that happened.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> Kb, how far you get on a gallon, average?


Of boost juice not sure? I estimate 800-1000 miles on one windshield washer tank (not sure how much that is).


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Of boost juice not sure? I estimate 800-1000 miles on one windshield washer tank (not sure how much that is).


No, I meant gasolina.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Srs question - Anyone tell me what I'm looking at here? Is that an A4 headlight? And what is that grille? It looks like ceese's. Facelift S3?










The European guys can pull off stuff that would otherwise be terrible over here. It's, as a buddy of mine said, "tastefully gaudy". I think it's just not fair.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

My bad. I just reassessed the rear window. It's an avant. :banghead:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> No, I meant gasolina.


I saw a little over 300 at some point during my trek to SoWo. :thumbup: (so that person who posted a thread about having ****ty gas mileage in their 3.2...has issues)


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> I saw a little over 300 at some point during my trek to SoWo. :thumbup: (so that person who posted a thread about having ****ty gas mileage in their 3.2...has issues)


Or they drive in 3rd gear at 7K RPM all the time.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Or they drive in 3rd gear at 7K RPM all the time.


I was driving in 'S' mode during my morning cruise through the mountains. Killed a little more then 1/2 a tank in about 90 miles.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

300 miles on a tank? Or a gallon? :laugh:

I was shocked that we were getting ~28 mpg consistently in my wheel-man's mk2 with a 24v vr6. Beating on it pretty good the whole way, too.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> 300 miles on a tank? Or a gallon? :laugh:
> 
> I was shocked that we were getting ~28 mpg consistently in my wheel-man's mk2 with a 24v vr6. Beating on it pretty good the whole way, too.


Tank obviously. I was driving mostly between 65-85 the whole time.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

I get about 320-350 on a tank in my 2.0t....baby is in need of plugs and coils though so I'd imagine that'll improve soon.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I get about 320-350 on a tank in my 2.0t....baby is in need of plugs and coils though so I'd imagine that'll improve soon.


That's about where I am at, with about half highway driving.

On the way to and from SoWo though, since it was all highway, if I had let it get to empty I would have seen ~425 to the tank


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I used to crest 400 every time. Remember that thread? But ever since the downpipe install, it's impossible. I haven't had an opportunity to be re-tuned yet. Anyone know if this will improve with the tune? Or perhaps get worse? :laugh:

I think I COULD get 400 miles, but the thing is, I'd rather listen to the downpipe at WOT.:heart:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

I've been right about 400 per tank for a while now, but last tank was a bummer... only made about 350, but that was with two bikes on barracuda racks, driving 600+ miles, with the A/C cranked.










Oh, and my car grew a full beard on the trip. -It's love-bug season, apparently.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

VWAddict said:


> I've been right about 400 per tank for a while now, but last tank was a bummer... only made about 350, but that was with two bikes on barracuda racks, driving 600+ miles, with the A/C cranked.
> 
> Oh, and my car grew a full beard on the trip. -It's love-bug season, apparently.


I think you should've stopped by Helen, GA on your way to TN.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Blonde up front and the brunette in the background are mine...you rascals fight over the rest.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Blonde up front and the brunette in the background are mine...you rascals fight over the rest.


The two you chose were at SoWo. I would take the blonde over the brunette. We tried getting them to come to our cabin. Didn't work.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> The two you chose were at SoWo. I would take the blonde over the brunette. We tried getting them to come to our cabin. Didn't work.


Should have had this guy with you...panties dropping in the cab. 










I only do Burt Reynolds poses in public...preferably on car hoods or grassy knolls.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> I think you should've stopped by Helen, GA on your way to TN.


My friend actually took me through TN on the way down to GA :screwy: Not sure why we went all the way around for an extra 30 mile drive but I enjoyed driving through the mountains.

I averaged 32-34mpg on the SoWo trip down and back, with A/C on and windows up 90% of the way going 65-85mph

Also got lucky and filled up for 3.49 and 3.56/gallon at two gas stations for premium!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

t_white said:


> Also got lucky and filled up for 3.49 and 3.56/gallon at two gas stations for premium!


Oooh, what I would do to have those prices up in our area. I was actually happy to pay those prices.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I don't always pose like Burt Reynolds in public...but when I do, it's preferably on car hoods or grassy knolls.


Fixed.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks for fixing my fail.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

*Alessandra Ambrosio*


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ulua4me2012 (May 8, 2012)

^^ What dreams are made of^^ Nice Seki ! :beer::beer:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

lucy > allesandra :beer:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ok, Kate Upton this bitçh and let's get it crackin.


----------



## aking124 (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Ok, Kate Upton this bitçh and let's get it crackin.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

I'm gonna check later today, but anyone off the top of their head know how to disable front parking lights? The S3 bumper removes them and don't feel like installing a bulb just to burn.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> I'm gonna check later today, but anyone off the top of their head know how to disable front parking lights? The S3 bumper removes them and don't feel like installing a bulb just to burn.


You get a bulb-out warning if you don't install one? Mine are tucked up behind the bumper without bulbs installed, with no issue. Perhaps you can disable them with VAG-COM or cut off the connector and splice the wires together or jumper the connector with a mini fuse or something?


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> I'm gonna check later today, but anyone off the top of their head know how to disable front parking lights? The S3 bumper removes them and don't feel like installing a bulb just to burn.


Resister? I have mine tucked inside the fenders with the bulbs still in, so I dont get a bulb out warning light. If someone can confirm VAG-COM to disable that would be great.


Oh and I still need to get that air pump back to you sir :beer: The car has yet to lose air in that tire since I filled it up at the show :screwy:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> You get a bulb-out warning if you don't install one? Mine are tucked up behind the bumper without bulbs installed, with no issue. Perhaps you can disable them with VAG-COM or cut off the connector and splice the wires together or jumper the connector with a mini fuse or something?


I need to check. I think mine were clipped and electrical taped together.



t_white said:


> Oh and I still need to get that air pump back to you sir :beer: The car has yet to lose air in that tire since I filled it up at the show :screwy:


Hmmm, sounds pretty fishy to me. And it would be a jackass of someone to do that.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

A/C Compressor arriving next Wednesday....can someone for the love of god send me a DIY or do I need to get a bentley manual. Not paying a shop to do this.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Asian girl fetish:





















































































































^^OMGGGG^^ 




























































































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Nice T. :beer:

I'm currently stepping away from that scene for the moment  . Need a break from them, although still good to look at.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Is it me, or does the pic below and the grannypanties just seem out of place. 



Seki said:


>


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Nice T. :beer:
> 
> I'm currently stepping away from that scene for the moment  . Need a break from them, although still good to look at.


HAHA, well before my current girlfriend I actually dated two Chinese girls for over a year each and can honestly say I do miss it at times. Its a whole different culture; I enjoyed it and what happened behind closed doors. The quiet ones in public..... are not so quiet :laugh:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

t_white said:


> The quiet ones in public..... are not so quiet :laugh:


Pretty sure this is true across all cultures...


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> Pretty sure this is true across all cultures...


True, but I have never been as shocked from a white girl, HAHA


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

t_white said:


> True, but I have never been as *shocked *from a white girl, HAHA


HAHAHA :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

drew138 said:


> Is it me, or does the pic below and the grannypanties just seem out of place.


milfy!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

This belongs here (and hasn't been posted that yet)


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

^^ :thumbup:

old man schools youngsters on the court


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


>


Was this posted because boobs or....?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> Was this posted because boobs or....?


 Funny factor


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

t_white said:


> True, but I have never been as shocked from a white girl, HAHA


I once had sex with a black chick, that was a whole different experience haha


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)




----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

*Jessica Burciaga*


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

I ate a toothbrush because I'm sexy like that


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> I ate a toothbrush because I'm sexy like that


I slept with my lover because I'm a pimp


----------



## ChrisTaco (Sep 8, 2009)

I ran naked w/ a porn star because I'm a pimp.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

*Tori Black*










































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

*Keeley Hazell*


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> I ate a toothbrush because I'm sexy like that



I ran naked with the cookie monster because I'm sexy like that


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

krazyboi said:


> I'm gonna check later today, but anyone off the top of their head know how to disable front parking lights? The S3 bumper removes them and don't feel like installing a bulb just to burn.


Vag-com'ed the bitch and saw few options, but nothing seem to work. I'm thinking there's a wiring gremlin somewhere that is causing this fault.

IF i take the cut wires and just connect them, will that work, or just damage sh!t.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

I saw the title to this thread, and I became happy.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> I ate a toothbrush because I'm sexy like that


i ran naked with a mop because i love marijuana....


sure why not


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

krazyboi said:


>


Someone needs to redo this, wtf, otherwise I am always going to be doing it with a horse :facepalm:

or purchase two dozen orange shirts :bs:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

azoceanblue said:


> Someone needs to redo this, wtf, otherwise I am always going to be doing it with a horse :facepalm:


ROFL :laugh:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

x SMURF x said:


> i ran naked with a mop because i love marijuana....
> 
> 
> sure why not


:thumbup:


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

I stabbed a teletubby because I love to snort cocaine


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

I ran naked with Paris Hilton because I love marijuana.

Well....ok.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I ran naked with Paris Hilton because I love marijuana.
> 
> Well....ok.


SO accurate!:wave:

I smoked with your grandma because I love to snort coke.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

abadidol said:


> I stabbed a teletubby because I love to snort cocaine


This actually seems legit


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Especially given the username.:laugh:


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

NSFW: http://heavenisrighthere.com/


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Someone do a Candice Swanepoel mash-up por favor. I would but my Boss is hawking.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Slappy birthday, T.White!

:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:
:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:
:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:
:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:
:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

Unfortunately they don't sell 'em in cases that size. Have a good one boss!


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> Slappy birthday, T.White!
> 
> :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:
> :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:
> ...


Thanks dude :thumbup:

Cant wait to go home and work on my birthday present to myself  Hopefully getting tags for it in a bit when I leave work early.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

x SMURF x said:


> i ran naked with a mop because i love marijuana....
> 
> 
> sure why not


looks like we share a birthday, but i do it cause i'm a pimp!


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

JRutter said:


> looks like we share a birthday, but i do it cause i'm a pimp!


:thumbup: march 31st woooo, happy way-belated birthday!



Rob Cote said:


> Especially given the username.:laugh:


and i just realized what his username says a-bad-idol, i always looked at it as one word so it made no sense...until now :beer:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Serious question 

Would you rock UHP Summer tires all year long if you lived in the DC area?


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

Bump because it's Star Wars/Geek Day! 


aking124 said:


>


 Audi 4 ring exhaust......


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Serious question
> 
> Would you rock UHP Summer tires all year long if you lived in the DC area?


 Yo bro! I lived off of columbia pike while going to GW. I used summer tires all year long. I traveled out to bethesda, baltimore, vienna, parkway without a single bump. Front wheel drive ftw! 4 motion even better 

I will end this message with COOL STORY BRO!


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

tcardio said:


> Yo bro! I lived off of columbia pike while going to GW. I used summer tires all year long. I traveled out to bethesda, baltimore, vienna, parkway without a single bump. Front wheel drive ftw! 4 motion even better
> 
> I will end this message with COOL STORY BRO!


 Uhhh ^^^ that is the worst advise I have ever seen. Just because YOU are crazy doesn't mean you can make krazy crazy!!!! Seriusly bro, do not pay attention to that guy. i happen to like you so get a separate set of wheels and go summer and winter. I just love to spend other peeps monies


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

wtf just happened


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

tcardio said:


> Yo bro! I lived off of columbia pike while going to GW. I used summer tires all year long. I traveled out to bethesda, baltimore, vienna, parkway without a single bump. Front wheel drive ftw! 4 motion even better
> 
> I will end this message with COOL STORY BRO!





tcardio said:


> Uhhh ^^^ that is the worst advise I have ever seen. Just because YOU are crazy doesn't mean you can make krazy crazy!!!! Seriusly bro, do not pay attention to that guy. i happen to like you so get a separate set of wheels and go summer and winter. I just love to spend other peeps monies


 point taken :beer:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

krazyboi said:


> point taken :beer:


 ^^ you're stupid for reading what they posted.


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

x SMURF x said:


> and i just realized what his username says a-bad-idol, i always looked at it as one word so it made no sense...until now :beer:


 :beer::beer: 

It can be written as ABadIdol, Or AbaDidol to really confuse people.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

abadidol said:


> :beer::beer:
> 
> It can be written as ABadIdol, Or AbaDidol to really confuse people.


 ABAdildo.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> I ate a toothbrush because I'm sexy like that


 I fell for a social engineering scam tricking me into revealing my birthday because i was bored.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Good morning, deer.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> Good morning, deer.


 WTF!!!


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> Good morning, deer.


 Didnt you just get it back? from some kind of damage? that sux


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Was rear ended a few months back :thumbup:

Who's selling front end parts?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Rob Cote said:


> Was rear ended a few months back :thumbup:
> 
> Who's selling front end parts?


 Damn bro...fate hasn't been kind to your car lately  

On the plus side...time to do a facelift conversion?


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

Rob Cote said:


> Good morning, deer.


 
Mucho sucko. Glad you're ok- those damn things can kill you.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

TBomb said:


> Damn bro...fate hasn't been kind to your car lately
> 
> On the plus side...time to do a facelift conversion?


 Yeah I'm trying to figure out how to put it back together. Might do a shaved S-line? I kinda like what I had though. If I can do it cleaner it'd be ideal. 

I smacked that bitch at full speed! The car actually crumples nicely, it was not a heavy impact. Airbags are intact still.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> Was rear ended a few months back :thumbup:
> 
> Who's selling front end parts?


 Sorry to hear man. I have the S-line bumper and fogs available... you just need to get fog grills, adapter, and paint.

Edit: http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5506425-KB-s-stuff-for-sale


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice. I'll probably scoop that from you. Just gotta figure out about a front lip, I'm not a huge fan of the Cupra one.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

So...what have I missed?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

terje_77 said:


> So...what have I missed?


 Hopefully all of the deer on your highways!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> Nice. I'll probably scoop that from you. Just gotta figure out about a front lip, I'm not a huge fan of the Cupra one.


 I can remove it and sell it to ceese, I believe he wants it. Just gotta figure out how to ship. You won't even know it was there.

It has 3m clear bra on the bumper, so you will have to remove that.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

terje_77 said:


> So...what have I missed?


 We still don't have lol bump back


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Good thing I had that clear bra installed! Really helps against those deer chips!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> Really helps against those deer chips!


 You should have kept the deer to make deer chips as pay back


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> Nice. I'll probably scoop that from you. Just gotta figure out about a front lip, I'm not a huge fan of the Cupra one.


 CF splitter?


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

was passing by this today on the highway:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

rick89 said:


> was passing by this today on the highway:


 What was it carrying? Seems hazardous. I kinda wanna see what a firework truck or building would look like on fire.


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

krazyboi said:


> What was it carrying? Seems hazardous. I kinda wanna see what a firework truck or building would look like on fire.


 I just passed it on the highway, so im not to sure how that even happend and what it was carrying.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Happy Memorial Day everybody (Americans). Thanks to those who have served and who are now serving in the military that are preserving our freedom and independence. And thanks to those who support these selfless men and women to let them know we got their backs!

(Christian is the only one I can think of right now who is/was in the military. Whoever else is...Thanks!)


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Happy Memorial Day everybody (Americans). Thanks to those who have served and who are now serving in the military that are preserving our freedom and independence. And thanks to those who support these selfless men and women to let them know we got their backs!
> 
> (Christian is the only one I can think of right now who is/was in the military. Whoever else is...Thanks!)


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> . I kinda wanna see what a firework truck or building would look like on fire.


 yeah, I imagine it looks a lot like that!


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> Good morning, deer.


 It sort of has a Terminator look to it now.


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

drew138 said:


> It sort of has a Terminator look to it now.


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

Does anyone know anythign about this car?


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Happy Memorial Day everybody (Americans). Thanks to those who have served and who are now serving in the military that are preserving our freedom and independence. And thanks to those who support these selfless men and women to let them know we got their backs!
> 
> (Christian is the only one I can think of right now who is/was in the military. Whoever else is...Thanks!)


 X3 

Thanks, I served 78-92 in the Army. 

I appreciate those who have and are serving in very tough times :beer:


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

krazyboi said:


> Happy Memorial Day everybody (Americans). Thanks to those who have served and who are now serving in the military that are preserving our freedom and independence. And thanks to those who support these selfless men and women to let them know we got their backs!


 wrong holiday, that's veterinarians day. this is for the ones that died during our freedom spreading ventures like G3neral George Custer when he was liberating the redskins from their land or Genera1 Ge0rge Casey when he was liberating the g00ks from their land.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

LWNY said:


> wrong holiday, that's veterinarians day. this is for the ones that died during our freedom spreading ventures like G3neral George Custer when he was liberating the redskins from their land or Genera1 Ge0rge Casey when he was liberating the g00ks from their land.


 Thanks for the clarification. At least now I can re-post that during veterinarian day.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

azoceanblue said:


> X3
> 
> Thanks, I served 78-92 in the Army.
> 
> :


 
Thank you.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Cool wakeboards


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Beautiful Women


 Fixed :screwy:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Cool wakeboards


 Nothing to see here


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

cldub said:


> Nothing to see here


 Nah, you don't know what you're talking about. There's plentttttty


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

cldub said:


> WTF!!!


 What The Fawn??? 

Looks like it's gonna cost some doe to fix. What the buck happened? 

Okay, okay... enough with the bad puns. Seems like the the sweet looking cars attract this sort of thing. Hope it all get's straightened out okay.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Nah, you don't know what you're talking about.


 You're right. Fixed it


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

cldub said:


> You're right. Fixed it


 Likewise


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Cool wakeboards


 
Marketing 101.


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

Whoops, my last link didnt work. Anyone know anything about this car?


----------



## ApexAudi (Nov 23, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> Good morning, deer.


 Were you at least able to enjoy some fresh venison that night?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

MisterJJ said:


> What The Fawn???
> 
> Looks like it's gonna cost some doe to fix. What the buck happened?


 Ahahahahahahahaha :thumbup: 

Apparently standard procedure in the lovely state of Connecticut is for the state trooper to slap on some gloves and drag the carcass into the median. Then pull off the gloves and litter those on the median.:screwy: I was not offered any free meat :thumbdown: 

Although I got a call from a coworker asking where it happened. He saw the thing and didn't bother to stop!:banghead: 

I'm just trying to figure out if I want to trust a body shop to fix it proper or if I will just do it myself. I kinda wanna do something a little different this time. Maybe a smoothed out S-line or something. I'm totally up in the air.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> Ahahahahahahahaha :thumbup:
> 
> Apparently standard procedure in the lovely state of Connecticut is for the state trooper to slap on some gloves and drag the carcass into the median. Then pull off the gloves and litter those on the median.:screwy: I was not offered any free meat :thumbdown:
> 
> ...


 You should kick your co-worker!

Deals can be made. :thumbup: Just let me know. How long is a road trip to MA??!?!?

Edit: I could wake up to this


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Or this: 










Last time I tripped down to MD's eastern shore, it took 7 and a half hours. That was one stop to pee and get gas in CT, flying solo. My personal record :thumbup: 

Once an adjuster comes to look at it and such, I'll certainly be in touch.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

abadidol said:


> Whoops, my last link didnt work. Anyone know anything about this car?


 :banghead: 










One can only hope these were picked up at Pep Boys prior to trading the car in?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Damn it looks super clean...minus the wheels. For a fee I'll go test it for you as I'm local :laugh:


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

Yeah I'm not a fan of the wheels, and there is something about that exhaust that worries me. Also, no photo of the engine compartment.

But I love the color, year and trim, and am ready to get back into an a3. what do you people think about getting one with 60k on it? Worries me a little, I'm thinking ask them to throw in the 70k service?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

abadidol said:


> Yeah I'm not a fan of the wheels, and there is something about that exhaust that worries me. Also, no photo of the engine compartment.
> 
> But I love the color, year and trim, and am ready to get back into an a3. what do you people think about getting one with 60k on it? Worries me a little, I'm thinking ask them to throw in the 70k service?


 I bought mine at 75xxx and I don't necessarily regret it, but wish I held out for something a bit lower aka 60k or less. I'd suggest asking them to throw that in, or drop the price to compensate your expenses at the shop.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I got mine at 61k and have been happy as a pig who is chilling in his own feces. 

I think I want to rebuild the same front end I already had. S-line is nice, but I feel like the lips look awkward. I'd want my whole kit red to match, but I like my two-tone. S3 I feel like looks more aggressive than my car really is.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

R32 exhaust / valence conversion :thumbup:

Listen for any squeaking up front - the tensioner for the accessory belt sometimes goes close to this mileage. Thermostat can go bad. Other than that, if they have maintenance records and the interior bits are clean and functional...


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

Yeah, I drove mine to 90k before the total, I'm just worried they may be a very hard 60k. I will also ask them to check the bearings, mine went at about 75k and that was a nice expense too.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

abadidol said:


> Yeah, I drove mine to 90k before the total, I'm just worried they may be a very hard 60k. I will also ask them to check the bearings, mine went at about 75k and that was a nice expense too.


 Most quality dealers will allow you to bring it to a local Audi shop and let them do an inspection...something I regrettably didn't do and now I'm replacing my A/C compressor.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> now I'm replacing my A/C compressor.


 It IS that? Weaaaak:thumbdown:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ad at the bottom of the page just mentioned this lady: 










At first I was all: 










Then I googled her images: 



















Then I was like:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

^^^ I'm not gonna google her. What's her significance on this planet?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


>


 Dear lord....who are you? According to the long-form URL you posted, it's a facebook photo. Do you know this smoke?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Dear lord....who are you? According to the long-form URL you posted, it's a facebook photo. Do you know this smoke?


 No sir. Just a random chica.


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Damn it looks super clean...minus the wheels. For a fee I'll go test it for you as I'm local :laugh:


 Go check out for me and tell them it's too expensive and no one would buy it at that price. Half what they cut it.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Just got a picture sent to me of my car leaving on a flat bed.  Byebye.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> Just got a picture sent to me of my car leaving on a flat bed.  Byebye.


 
 I've had that done a few times to me too. Hopefully all is well.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Rob Cote said:


> Just got a picture sent to me of my car leaving on a flat bed.  Byebye.


 You mean see you later, right? Not byebye?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> Just got a picture sent to me of my car leaving on a flat bed.  Byebye.


 She'll be home soon enough


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

TBomb said:


> You mean see you later, right? Not byebye?


 :thumbup:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> Just got a picture sent to me of my car leaving on a flat bed.  Byebye.


 I'll go clean my wheels in memory of this moment :thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

cldub said:


> I'll go clean my wheels in memory of this moment :thumbup:


 Hahahahaha I promise when I get it back I'm going to detail the F out of it. I neglected it a lot during my move and such. It's pretty ****in' filthy right now.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> Hahahahaha I promise when I get it back I'm going to detail the F out of it. I neglected it a lot during my move and such. It's pretty ****in' filthy right now.


 You can whip mine around for a little after we do the compressor and wheel bearings  :laugh:


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

You doing only the compressor? Did it fail, or is this 'pre-emptive' maintenance? 
I was going to do mine- it hasn't failed, but I have a 2006 with 68K miles- so just a matter of time. My understanding is that you should replace the dryer as well, if changing the compressor. 
When I priced out the parts- and labor, as I am not going to try it- it was only about $300 less than having an indy shop do it. I decided for $300, I'll just wait and let it fail.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

cldub said:


> I'll go clean my wheels in memory of this moment :thumbup:


 pour some out for the homies that aint wit us!


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

skotti said:


> You doing only the compressor? Did it fail, or is this 'pre-emptive' maintenance?
> I was going to do mine- it hasn't failed, but I have a 2006 with 68K miles- so just a matter of time. My understanding is that you should replace the dryer as well, if changing the compressor.
> When I priced out the parts- and labor, as I am not going to try it- it was only about $300 less than having an indy shop do it. I decided for $300, I'll just wait and let it fail.


 I wouldn't wait til it fails. You're looking at flushing all of the coolant lines, and possibly replacing the condenser along with other parts if you do that, since when it fails little pieces of metal can get carried throughout the system. Mine failed under warranty, and it would have been a solid $3000 bill if I had to pay for it out of pocket :thumbdown:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

TBomb said:


> I wouldn't wait til it fails. You're looking at flushing all of the coolant lines, and possibly replacing the condenser along with other parts if you do that, since when it fails little pieces of metal can get carried throughout the system. Mine failed under warranty, and it would have been a solid $3000 bill if I had to pay for it out of pocket :thumbdown:


 Mine has failed, so I am replacing it, and the dryer was thrown in with it. Will do a DIY complete with Hulk Rages and beers. :thumbup:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Mine has failed, so I am replacing it, and the dryer was thrown in with it. Will do a DIY complete with Hulk Rages and beers. :thumbup:


 Hulk Rages, you say? opcorn:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Mine has failed, so I am replacing it, and the dryer was thrown in with it. Will do a DIY complete with Hulk Rages and beers. :thumbup:


 Saving Yuengling for this. This weekend?


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Mine has failed, so I am replacing it, and the dryer was thrown in with it. Will do a DIY complete with Hulk Rages and beers. :thumbup:


 Hopefully there isn't a bunch of crap in the other components. 



TBomb said:


> I wouldn't wait til it fails. You're looking at flushing all of the coolant lines, and possibly replacing the condenser along with other parts if you do that, since when it fails little pieces of metal can get carried throughout the system. Mine failed under warranty, and it would have been a solid $3000 bill if I had to pay for it out of pocket :thumbdown:


 X2 do it before it fails, they flushed mine 3 times and still didn't get all the debris out. They had to replace the condenser because it was plugged.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

abadidol said:


> Yeah, I drove mine to 90k before the total, I'm just worried they may be a very hard 60k. I will also ask them to check the bearings, mine went at about 75k and that was a nice expense too.


 If your serious about getting into another one..I am looking to put mine up for sale very soon. I can sell it anytime if you wanna come down to take a look. I'm in Waldorf, MD 20601. I have the title in hand with no lien so we could make a quick and easy deal  

Basic car info: 2007 A3, 6MT, open sky, bose symphony II with 6 disc and ipod hookup, Ibis white with s-line package and votex skirts. Black oem s-line grill and a clear bra front bumper/hood. Several other mods like coils, exhaust, etc. Only 49,xxx miles. 

Shoot me a PM if you want.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

t_white said:


> If your serious about getting into another one..I am looking to put mine up for sale very soon. I can sell it anytime if you wanna come down to take a look. I'm in Waldorf, MD 20601. I have the title in hand with no lien so we could make a quick and easy deal
> 
> Basic car info: 2007 A3, 6MT, open sky, bose symphony II with 6 disc and ipod hookup, Ibis white with s-line package and votex skirts. Black oem s-line grill and a clear bra front bumper/hood. Several other mods like coils, exhaust, etc. Only 49,xxx miles.
> 
> Shoot me a PM if you want.


 ^^^ I could vouch for this guy. He's ok :wave: (but can you trust me!!!)


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> Saving Yuengling for this. This weekend?


 I'm pretty sure I can do this weekend, which day works better for you?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Saturday is preferred, just in case. It doesn't leave you stranded, you know?


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

ohai


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> Saturday is preferred, just in case. It doesn't leave you stranded, you know?


 Good call...can you PM me a list of parts we may need for the install, if any? I assume we'd do this in NH?


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

t_white said:


> If your serious about getting into another one..I am looking to put mine up for sale very soon. I can sell it anytime if you wanna come down to take a look. I'm in Waldorf, MD 20601. I have the title in hand with no lien so we could make a quick and easy deal
> 
> Basic car info: 2007 A3, 6MT, open sky, bose symphony II with 6 disc and ipod hookup, Ibis white with s-line package and votex skirts. Black oem s-line grill and a clear bra front bumper/hood. Several other mods like coils, exhaust, etc. Only 49,xxx miles.
> 
> Shoot me a PM if you want.


 abadabo seem to have affinity to 3.2 quattros (at least quattros) given that was his last car and he's looking at this one.


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

LWNY said:


> abadabo seem to have affinity to 3.2 quattros (at least quattros) given that was his last car and he's looking at this one.


 Yeah, AWD is a must. The VR6 is just fun...


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

New A3 Sportback spy shots. this has been unannounced and hertofore unseen. So the fact that there has been no comment from Audi on this car at least indicates that they haven't said NO to bringing it here. FWIW 

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5697419-Spied-Audi-A3-Sportback-MQB-Generation


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Slacking people...slacking.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

drew138 said:


> New A3 Sportback spy shots. this has been unannounced and hertofore unseen. So the fact that there has been no comment from Audi on this car at least indicates that they haven't said NO to bringing it here. FWIW
> 
> http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5697419-Spied-Audi-A3-Sportback-MQB-Generation


 Considering the sedan and if they bring it the sportback. Only if it has a 2.5T and awd though.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> Slacking people...slacking.


  I like!


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

krazyboi said:


> Slacking people...slacking.


 yuck that chick needs a chesseburger!


----------



## dman4486 (Jun 22, 2011)

Uber-A3 said:


> yuck that chick needs a chesseburger!


 
Agreed... way to scrawnee


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Uber-A3 said:


> yuck that chick needs a chesseburger!


 If we saw a standup shot she'd probably look totally different...I'm still good for it!


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Slacking people...slacking.


 First I was like  
Then I looked harder and was like  
Then something happened in my pants and I was like :facepalm: 

But seriously that bod is sex.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2011-AUDI-A3-2-5-T-FSI-QUATTRO-S-TRONIC-/180826610625


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Uber-A3 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2011-AUDI-A3-2-5-T-FSI-QUATTRO-S-TRONIC-/180826610625


 I'm sniffing a scam here fellas. It's nice of them to give you a 500 pound discount if you buy though ebay


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Yo how to get that euro plate?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> Yo how to get that euro plate?


 http://www.customeuropeanplates.com/european-plates-c-1.html


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> Yo how to get that euro plate?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

:sly: It was a joke. wtf is "APPROVED"?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Uber-A3 said:


> yuck that chick needs a chesseburger!







































Want some milkshake w/ that?



















Ooops, it's breakfast time


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> :sly: It was a joke. wtf is "APPROVED"?


 Cover up the stock rs3 photos to make it look legit


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> :sly: It was a joke. wtf is "APPROVED"?


 I know :laugh: 

"approved" reminds me of


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## jordnalos (Nov 19, 2009)

then why do they all have this?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

compensating? or it's a front?:laugh:


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Mine has failed, so I am replacing it, and the dryer was thrown in with it. Will do a DIY complete with Hulk Rages and beers. :thumbup:


 A DIY would be REALLY appreciated! :thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Oh yeah, got the initial damage estimate yesterday; just shy of $5700. :beer::laugh: I done good!

My clear bra is covered, but my front lip, which got cracked, is not. Anyone have a Votex lip laying around that they're trying to get rid of?


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> Oh yeah, got the initial damage estimate yesterday; just shy of $5700. :beer::laugh: I done good!
> 
> My clear bra is covered, but my front lip, which got cracked, is not. Anyone have a Votex lip laying around that they're trying to get rid of?


 DAYUM


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> Oh yeah, got the initial damage estimate yesterday; just shy of $5700. :beer::laugh: I done good!
> 
> My clear bra is covered, but my front lip, which got cracked, is not. Anyone have a Votex lip laying around that they're trying to get rid of?


 Wow!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

skotti said:


> A DIY would be REALLY appreciated! :thumbup:


 Pseudo DIY coming our way later tonight.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ffffffuuuuuuuuu still no cold air!


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

http://wallpapers.skins.be/katie-price-jordan/katie-price-jordan-1024x768-4340.jpg 
[IMG]http://wallpapers.skins.be/katie-price-jordan/katie-price-jordan-1024x768-5680.jpg


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

9mu8


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Ffffffuuuuuuuuu still no cold air!


Anyone know how hard it is to do the condenser/dryer? While we're on the subject, what other units could cause my A/C to blow hot??

NO I am not going to post this in the A/C issues threads, they're stale and relay no new info. These are my peoples, you gives me the answers.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

It blows HOT air? Not just not-cold air? This is new info. I think there's a flapper that controls where the air is coming from (over the evaporator, or over the heater core) and it may be stuck on the hot side, if that's the case. Seems your a/c system was _really_ effed. :banghead:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> It blows HOT air? Not just not-cold air? This is new info. I think there's a flapper that controls where the air is coming from (over the evaporator, or over the heater core) and it may be stuck on the hot side, if that's the case. Seems your a/c system was _really_ effed. :banghead:


Ok not hot, just air-temp if anything. Gotta take the front end off I guess? Wanna swap Rob


----------



## Ulua4me2012 (May 8, 2012)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

I just posted pics over in the "What did you do to your A3 today" thread...have a looksie if you like.


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I just posted pics over in the "What did you do to your A3 today" thread...have a looksie if you like.


No linky no care.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Bezor said:


> No linky no care.


Ok you cheeky bastard

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...to-your-A3&p=77671593&viewfull=1#post77671593


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Ok you cheeky bastard
> 
> http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...to-your-A3&p=77671593&viewfull=1#post77671593


The new unit looks much more up to the task than the original.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

krazyboi said:


>


haha saw this on reddit, and i just plastered it all over facebook...first time ive ever listened to the song in its entirety


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

x SMURF x said:


> haha saw this on reddit, and i just plastered it all over facebook...first time ive ever listened to the song in its entirety


Mute solves the need to listen to horrendous song...but I can't figure out which one is the redhead on their site..or the one in the orange/green bikini in the beginning.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Mute solves the need to listen to horrendous song...but I can't figure out which one is the redhead on their site..or the one in the orange/green bikini in the beginning.


So much WIN in that video.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Meet some of my Co-workers from last weeks work



This job messes up the real world of women every year


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rub-ISH said:


> Meet some of my Co-workers from last weeks work
> 
> 
> 
> This job messes up the real world of women every year


I know Miss America through my gf...and yes, she's that hot in real life.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I know Miss America through my gf...and yes, she's that hot in real life.


So much WIN except for Trump.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

You mean Olivia? (Miss USA?) 










Or miss America 










Cause I know both of them:laugh:


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Rub-ISH said:


> Cause I know both of them:laugh:


I would ask for proof, haha, but the link in your sig is enough for me. :laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rub-ISH said:


> You mean Olivia? (Miss USA?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your job = win! :beer:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rub-ISH said:


> You mean Olivia? (Miss USA?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Winner right here...and yes, Olivia, got the contests mixed. 

On another note, ordered a euro cup holder to get ride of the "card holder".


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

Whatever. Argue amongst yourselves. 

I'll take "Camel-toe" for the win, Alex.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Winner right here...and yes, Olivia, got the contests mixed.
> 
> On another note, ordered a euro cup holder to get ride of the "card holder".


Been thinking about getting this, let me know how you like it!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

cldub said:


> Been thinking about getting this, let me know how you like it!


Good golly, miss Molly, how many cups do you guys need to hold?!:laugh:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> Good golly, miss Molly, how many cups do you guys need to hold?!:laugh:


If you have a passenger you know it's impossible to have two iced coffee cups or anything with a lid in the console cup-holder and take them out without tipping the other one...hella annoying. :banghead:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

N***aplz...I don't even have a _driver_, let alone a passenger! :facepalm::laugh:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> N***aplz...I don't even have a _driver_, let alone a passenger! :facepalm::laugh:


Son we don't need road where we're going.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

What do you get for ordering parts online from a non-audi distributer? Quattro wheel bearings when you needed FWD...fun. :banghead:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> What do you get for ordering parts online from a non-audi distributer? Quattro wheel bearings when you needed FWD...fun. :banghead:


Did you at least get the intake today? It was supposed to be there


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

cldub said:


> Did you at least get the intake today? It was supposed to be there


Haven't been home yet but I hope so! I ordered the parts to my shop. They ordered a bearing from a local spot and are having it done by 5...thank god. Then I can drive it home and toss on the intake on the way to the gym (soft g).


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Haven't been home yet but I hope so! I ordered the parts to my shop. They ordered a bearing from a local spot and are having it done by 5...thank god. Then I can drive it home and toss on the intake on the way to the gym (soft g).


Sweet deal! I forgot to put the two screws that are used to screw it into the back side of the grill, but you should be able to utilize the ones from the factory intake


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

cldub said:


> Sweet deal! I forgot to put the two screws that are used to screw it into the back side of the grill, but you should be able to utilize the ones from the factory intake


If you still had them. That drywall screw will probably work nice 'n' nice :laugh:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> If you still had them. That drywall screw will probably work nice 'n' nice :laugh:


Custom mod bro, how I roll.


----------



## aking124 (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Rub-ISH said:


> Cause I know both of them:laugh:


not fair...it's just not fair


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

krazyboi said:


>


best spoof yet :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


>


Do we have a name of this glorious female? I'm in love. :heart:

Also, a (EDIT)nice way to start a page.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Do we have a name of this glorious female? I'm in love. :heart:
> 
> Also, a night way to start a page.


See also: nice


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

aking124 said:


>


Guys, if you look closely at this picture you will notice that they are holding beers. Took me a while but I finally saw it. Neat.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

drew138 said:


> Guys, if you look closely at this picture you will notice that they are holding beers. Took me a while but I finally saw it. Neat.


We have a funny guy over here, not sure where the Beers are still.


----------



## ApexAudi (Nov 23, 2011)

drew138 said:


> Guys, if you look closely at this picture you will notice that they are holding beers. Took me a while but I finally saw it. Neat.


WHAT?! Guys I'm worried... I might be blind. I ... I don't see beer. What's happening to me ? Oh wait... wait there they are. Ok we're cool


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Where to buy baseline prefacelift front bumper cover? Dealership only?


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Do we have a name of this glorious female? I'm in love. :heart:
> 
> Also, a (EDIT)nice way to start a page.


JaimeEdmondson


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

drew138 said:


> JaimeEdmondson


Taking the rest of the day off.....


----------



## aking124 (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

aking124 said:


>


WIN :laugh:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

aking124 said:


>


glanced up for a seconds and saw that she busted me staring


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvinQiXw7tY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQ58ZSnn-0E

^^^ Fan of the rear lower valance and proper rs3 tails :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Def. a fan of the wheels on the TTRS. Perhaps I buy?

I need to figure out how to record video like the 2nd one. Like how do they record audio w/ the camera mounted on the rear driver side and not get wind noise, but you hear the shifting everything :banghead:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

:laugh:


krazyboi said:


>


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

I don't know who this is, but it hypnotizes me...


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Seki said:


>



Warning. Could be a man. Let me know if I should take this one down.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I just drop this right here....


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Sooo anyone have some intel on where to buy an sline front bumper for a good price? I'll post a pic later as to why I'm asking. Oh, and I got a new tire...also part of the pic.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Sooo anyone have some intel on where to buy an sline front bumper for a good price? I'll post a pic later as to why I'm asking. Oh, and I got a new tire...also part of the pic.


KB has an s-line front, it's silver though


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

cldub said:


> KB has an s-line front, it's silver though


Anything I get I'll need to paint...but shipping is usually a huge PITA.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Anything I get I'll need to paint...but shipping is usually a huge PITA.


True, that would be the tricky part. I would get in touch with him though


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Def. a fan of the wheels on the TTRS. Perhaps I buy?
> 
> I need to figure out how to record video like the 2nd one. Like how do they record audio w/ the camera mounted on the rear driver side and not get wind noise, but you hear the shifting everything :banghead:


He is wearing a wireless mic


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Anything I get I'll need to paint...but shipping is usually a huge PITA.


It's not too terrible via Greyhound IIRC. I can estimate to your area, but you just have to find a Greyhound station to pick up at. From what I believe, I thought less than $100 (or $150) all the way to Cali.



Rub-ISH said:


> He is wearing a wireless mic


Good to know!

Got my s-tronic shift knob installed finally!! (air punched will be up for sale tomorrow. If you want dibs, post now  )


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

1. Run up credit card bill.
2. Pay bill with credit card.
3. ?????
4. Profit.

Changing things up a bit, I think I'm going to pick up a Wrangler this weekend. The A3 will get the attention she needs once I have her back, then she'll come off winter duty.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)




----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

can someone explain the point of this to me?

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_V--2.0T/News/MKV20T_NoisePipeDelete/ES6065/


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

x SMURF x said:


> can someone explain the point of this to me?
> 
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_V--2.0T/News/MKV20T_NoisePipeDelete/ES6065/


That is basically the throttle pipe off of our car, I believe. The GTI comes with a "noise pipe" which is designed to pump throttle noise into the cabin, but it wastes boost in the process. By doing a noise pipe delete (using the A3 throttle pipe and probably blocking something else off) they get rid of a superfluous component of the intake tract :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

TBomb said:


> That is basically the throttle pipe off of our car, I believe. The GTI comes with a "noise pipe" which is designed to pump throttle noise into the cabin, but it wastes boost in the process. By doing a noise pipe delete (using the A3 throttle pipe and probably blocking something else off) they get rid of a superfluous component of the intake tract :thumbup:


But doesn't more noise mean the car is faster?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> But doesn't more noise mean the car is faster?


Thank god, someone asked it....I am of the same school of though. Just punctured a hole in my exhaust for this exact reason, scaring off the two DB9's that are in my neighborhood (same owner).


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Thank god, someone asked it....I am of the same school of though. Just punctured a hole in my exhaust for this exact reason, scaring off the two DB9's that are in my neighborhood (same owner).


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

TBomb said:


> That is basically the throttle pipe off of our car, I believe. The GTI comes with a "noise pipe" which is designed to pump throttle noise into the cabin, but it wastes boost in the process. By doing a noise pipe delete (using the A3 throttle pipe and probably blocking something else off) they get rid of a superfluous component of the intake tract :thumbup:


Ahh okay so basically we already have this, cool 







krazyboi said:


> But doesn't more noise mean the car is faster?


Obviously, look how fast infinitis's are...boosted exhaust noise clearly means that that Guido can out race anything


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

x SMURF x said:


> Obviously, look how fast infinitis's are...boosted exhaust noise clearly means that that Guido can out race anything


But 1.8Ts never lose.

Divide by zero?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

"At least two more weeks without the car" - I was just told by the shop.  

And I spoke with my insurance adjuster who's apparently an idiot. I asked if the front lip would be covered, and she told me to discuss it with the body shop. So they're doing her job, I guess? The supplemental damages came to $3200, so I'm up around $8900 so far. Pretty stellar that I have insurance.  But she also said that the body shop was not keen on cutting into a new bumper, so I guess I'm going to be shaving this bumper myself after I get the car back. And perhaps installing another lip. 

TL; DR - Watch out for fother mucking deer.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> "But she also said that the body shop was not keen on cutting into a new bumper, so I guess I'm going to be shaving this bumper myself after I get the car back.


 Can't take it somewhere else that would do it?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Sorry, don't have names for any of these...


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

krazyboi said:


> Sorry, don't have names for any of these...


 How about 'luvverly'?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

is that second one real? If yes, can I get a little grab?


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> is that second one real? If yes, can I get a little grab?


 I'd be doing more than just grabbing


----------



## Ulua4me2012 (May 8, 2012)

shes a keeper:beer::beer:


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

LOL'ing so hard at all these "how x can I go" this is why love this forum.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

x SMURF x said:


> LOL'ing so hard at all these "how x can I go" this is why love this forum.


 I don't know what you're talking about. Those are all serious inquiries


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Happy Hump Day! http://thechive.com/2012/06/13/hump-day-55-photos-2/


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

cldub said:


> I don't know what you're talking about. Those are all serious inquiries


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

cldub said:


> I don't know what you're talking about. Those are all serious inquiries


 How long can it go?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

VWAddict said:


> How long can it go?


 Prob. a while if people partake.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Prob. a while if people partake.


 we've been had


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

cldub said:


> we've been had


 
Get Over It. Here:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

drew138 said:


> Get Over It. Here:


 That's a good consolation prize :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

drew138 said:


> Get Over It. Here:


 Are those chinchillas?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

^ hahaha


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I spoke with the shop this morning. Said the insurance company almost totaled my car. I said it before, I'll say it again; Mother. ****ing. Deer.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> I spoke with the shop this morning. Said the insurance company almost totaled my car. I said it before, I'll say it again; Mother. ****ing. Deer.


 Holy shiz meng, that would be the crappiest of ways to start a morning! What kept them from stamping the totalled tag on her? 

Dibs on wheels and air.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Dibs on wheels and air.


 Damn


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

any one else's post count stuck? I have been at this same number for what seems like weeks


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Rub-ISH said:


> any one else's post count stuck? I have been at this same number for what seems like weeks


 Hmm I was at 2315 before this post. Now let's see...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

11610 was prior to this post.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rub-ISH said:


> any one else's post count stuck? I have been at this same number for what seems like weeks





krazyboi said:


> 11610 was prior to this post.


 nope, working for me ok


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Holy shiz meng, that would be the crappiest of ways to start a morning! What kept them from stamping the totalled tag on her?
> 
> Dibs on wheels and air.


 Hahaha I dunno, the kindness of their heart? :thumbdown::facepalm: Said it was real close, but not quite I guess? I'm glad they didn't, I'd be effed, I'm sure. But, buying Jeep Saturday so progress may come to a screeching halt, or may get banged out real quick. Depends on motivation and shiz.:laugh:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> Hahaha I dunno, the kindness of their heart? :thumbdown::facepalm: Said it was real close, but not quite I guess? I'm glad they didn't, I'd be effed, I'm sure. But, buying Jeep Saturday so progress may come to a screeching halt, or may get banged out real quick. Depends on motivation and shiz.:laugh:


 I owe you a few hours of labor for all your help over the past year...hit me up when needed meng. 

Also grabbing that condensor this weekend, let's get that in soon so I don't melt on July 4th weekend again.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Also grabbing that condensor this weekend, let's get that in soon so I don't melt on July 4th weekend again.


 I think next weekend is free


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Rub-ISH said:


> any one else's post count stuck? I have been at this same number for what seems like weeks


 No, but if you type your password it automatically blocks it out when you post the message, like this: 

Username: MisterJJ 
Password: ******


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

really? 


Username: MisterJJ 
Password: VolvoS40


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Username: cldub 
Password: badattemptatatroll 

edit: PAGE 40!!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

who's got some 18 or 19s that need work that they are trying to get rid of in the MA/NH/CT area?


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> who's got some 18 or 19s that need work that they are trying to get rid of in the MA/NH/CT area?


 I got some 18s that need serious work, but not in that area


----------



## sleepy3 (Feb 6, 2012)

Anyone know if I precode before installing led tails if ill have issues with stock tails until doc chills package arrives?


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

cldub said:


> I got some 18s that need serious work, but not in that area





























 
as much as these?


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Uber-A3 said:


> as much as these?


 LOL holy crap. No, mine aren't damaged haha, just need refinishing work


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

cldub said:


> Username: cldub
> Password: badattemptatatroll
> 
> edit: PAGE 40!!


 Here's to wishful thinking. It'll never be over 700.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

FRIDAY


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

cldub said:


> I got some 18s that need serious work, but not in that area


 Send em! I think I just found some 18" CH's that need to be sanded down and refinished from a local guy. 

At the risk of sounding stupid, they are ET35, what spacers should I run to flush them to ET45? I already have 10mm on the front for the BBK.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

I have these (18), but not sure how much to let them go for. Suggestions?!?!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> I have these (18), but not sure how much to let them go for. Suggestions?!?!


 I like...but I may be picking up my authentic CH's tomorrow morning. If I don't we can negotiate.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Send em! I think I just found some 18" CH's that need to be sanded down and refinished from a local guy.
> 
> At the risk of sounding stupid, they are ET35, what spacers should I run to flush them to ET45? I already have 10mm on the front for the BBK.


 If you spaced out et35 with a 10mm spacer it would make it et25. et35 would look great, imo. My monoblocks are 18x9 et35 in the back and the lip sits flush with the fender 

edit: Also, the extra wheels I have are Motegi Roja's. I would send them but I have no idea how to ship them. So with that said, I would let them go for $100 + shipping for the 4 of them


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I like...but I may be picking up my authentic CH's tomorrow morning. If I don't we can negotiate.


 Front bumper/wheel combo special! :thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

cldub said:


> If you spaced out et35 with a 10mm spacer it would make it et25. et35 would look great, imo. My monoblocks are 18x9 et35 in the back and the lip sits flush with the fender
> 
> edit: Also, the extra wheels I have are Motegi Roja's. I would send them but I have no idea how to ship them. So with that said, I would let them go for $100 + shipping for the 4 of them


 Trying to get away from the 5-spoke look. Will probably run the et35 sans spacers then


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*HAPPY* friday!


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

Happy Friday indeed!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Trying to get away from the 5-spoke look. Will probably run the et35 sans spacers then


 Yeah, I hear you. +35 on an 8" will sit quite nicely, imo. How low are you?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

terje_77 said:


> Happy Friday indeed!


 Welcome back! :beer:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

cldub said:


> Yeah, I hear you. +35 on an 8" will sit quite nicely, imo. How low are you?


 Just H&R sports...not too low but it'll sit pretty flush.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Just H&R sports...not too low but it'll sit pretty flush.


 You might have slight rubbing issues, depending on what size tire you run, but it shouldn't be too bad


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Helen318 said:


> never wanted an RS3 more than after i saw this picture...
> 
> http://www.*********/jh88.jpg


 Be gone, spambot :thumbdown:


----------



## Swink (Aug 15, 2003)

NBPT_A3 said:


> who's got some 18 or 19s that need work that they are trying to get rid of in the MA/NH/CT area?


 I know you said you may have some CH's, but I've got these RSII's with tires that I'm willing to let go for around $850. 










































18x8.5 et40, 5x114.3 with wobble bolts included. :beer:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Picking up the CH's tomorrow, guy is giving me 3 new Hercules tires, getting a 4th and then mountin asap


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

terje_77 said:


> Happy Friday indeed!


 Look who's back, back again, Terje's back, call some men!!


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

Bump.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

terje_77 said:


> Happy Friday indeed!


 Welcome back Doctor!


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

tcardio said:


> Welcome back Doctor!


 [IMG]http://i704.photobucket.com/albums/ww46/tcardio/IMG_2615.jpg[/IMG] 

Good thing times have changed!!!


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

tcardio said:


> [IMG]http://i704.photobucket.com/albums/ww46/tcardio/IMG_2615.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Good thing times have changed!!!


 Ok so lets start this over 

Terje gets an A3 and everything is cool until... 

He meets up with this guy 

[IMG]http://i704.photobucket.com/albums/ww46/tcardio/IMG_0311.jpg[/IMG] 

they have a private GTG...WTF? don't ask 

[IMG]http://i704.photobucket.com/albums/ww46/tcardio/IMG_0306.jpg[/IMG] 

then he is so mesmerized he sells his a3 and buys 

[IMG]http://i704.photobucket.com/albums/ww46/tcardio/TT.jpg[/IMG] 

and they have ANOTHER PRIVATE GTG! 

Welcome back and show us your new A3 JD!!!!!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Anyone wanna ride?


----------



## Ulua4me2012 (May 8, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Anyone wanna ride?


 Been on this train since I got seperated......:what:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

what in the ****?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

tcardio said:


> Ok so lets start this over
> 
> Terje gets an A3 and everything is cool until...
> 
> ...


 That's the short version!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

terje_77 said:


> That's the short version!


 Asian short? Or American short?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Swink said:


> I know you said you may have some CH's, but I've got these RSII's with tires that I'm willing to let go for around $850.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wanna ship them to me? I have always loved these wheels.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Jorge...


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> Jorge...


 OooooOOOoooo I like her...but probably can't afford it since I don't want to buy a new airbag.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Sometimes I really hate people. A guy seriously messages me with an $1800 offer for my LMs because he saw other sets online for around that amount. LOLz, I told him to just buy the ones he found and stop wasting my time. :screwy: :banghead:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

t_white said:


> Sometimes I really hate people. A guy seriously messages me with an $1800 offer for my LMs because he saw other sets online for around that amount. LOLz, I told him to just buy the ones he found and stop wasting my time. :screwy: :banghead:


 wtf? I'll give you fifteen if you think he was offering too much..? :wave:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> wtf? I'll give you fifteen if you think he was offering too much..? :wave:


 Trade for my monoblocks?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

t_white said:


> Sometimes I really hate people. A guy seriously messages me with an $1800 offer for my LMs because he saw other sets online for around that amount. LOLz, I told him to just buy the ones he found and stop wasting my time. :screwy: :banghead:


 Trade?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

tp is on the left, right? is that his bf in the middle? kb on the right?:laugh:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Picking up a set of front and rear stock (size) rotors and pads, think it's time to get rid of the BBK due to the simple fact that new rotors are $500 a pop with $150 pads...at least doing the rear rotors and pads to start.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Picking up a set of front and rear stock (size) rotors and pads, think it's time to get rid of the BBK due to the simple fact that new rotors are $500 a pop with $150 pads...at least doing the rear rotors and pads to start.


 You'll have to quit your avid racing career.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> You'll have to quit your avid racing career.


 I know, and it was just taking off. I thought F1 was the next stop for sure.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> wtf? I'll give you fifteen if you think he was offering too much..? :wave:


 Hahaha I feel like 1k is more reasonable.  



krazyboi said:


> Trade?


 Can I haz?! I would really have to think about that trade, if they are legal. 



Rob Cote said:


> tp is on the left, right? is that his bf in the middle? kb on the right?:laugh:


 If those are dudes, I may be gay................may be gay, not for certain though. I see no lower bulges or aa's so we should be good


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

t_white said:


> If those are dudes, I may be gay................may be gay, not for certain though. I see no lower bulges or aa's so we should be good


 amazing what a good doctor can do, huh?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Uber-A3 said:


> amazing what a good doctor can do, huh?


 TP always pays 1/2 price for seats b/c he needs to save up for good doctors. He has his priorities.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Johnny that wheel looks amazing. But not going to lie its probably too much $$$ for me right now. Just out of curiosity send me a price. Thanks


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

tcardio said:


> Ok so lets start this over
> 
> Terje gets an A3 and everything is cool until...
> 
> ...


 LOLZ Welcome back anyways... 

Did the other Jason get a new R?


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

tcardio said:


> Ok so lets start this over
> 
> Terje gets an A3 and everything is cool until...
> 
> ...


 LOLZ Welcome back anyways... 

Did Jason get a new R? or what


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

235x35x19" + San Francisco Roads =  

Glad I didn't give away my OEM 17" 

Car actually doesn't look half bad with the bi-colors.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

drew138 said:


> 235x35x19" + San Francisco Roads =
> 
> Glad I didn't give away my OEM 17"
> 
> Car actually doesn't look half bad with the bi-colors.


 Ouch...I'm mounting up my last CH with a 235/40/18 and attacking the Boston roads...hopefully she'll weather the storm.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I got 205/40-18s up on a lift and/or frame machine. As far as I've heard, it's holding up fine. No rubbing to report.:thumbup: 

Also, I picked up this because I was sick of having to open and close doors every time I wanted to drive somewhere: 










:heart:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Nice ******* repair on the front driver seat. :laugh:


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Ouch...I'm mounting up my last CH with a 235/40/18 and attacking the Boston roads...hopefully she'll weather the storm.


 
I've never seen a tire disintegrate like the Eagle F1. Mad props to the BBS CH 19" for holding together without any issue. Thing is build like a tank.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

drew138 said:


> I've never seen a tire disintegrate like the Eagle F1. Mad props to the BBS CH 19" for holding together without any issue. Thing is build like a tank.


 BTW I'll be in SF 2nd week of August to visit my companies main offices. Would be down to meet up with some folks this time around, last year I was balls to the wall busy during my trip.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> BTW I'll be in SF 2nd week of August to visit my companies main offices. Would be down to meet up with some folks this time around, last year I was balls to the wall busy during my trip.


 Gang here usually down for a GTG. I've only made one just to send off Sean to vegas!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

drew138 said:


> I've never seen a tire disintegrate like the Eagle F1. Mad props to the BBS CH 19" for holding together without any issue. Thing is build like a tank.


 BBS is an excellent wheel. Mine have been crubbed twice now and each time it hardly did damage. I took out the rash the first time around with 800 grit sand paper. I haven't gotten a chance to fix the new damage yet, but it'll probably be the same deal. 

Hope I never try to sell my wheels to you clowns now that I announced that :laugh:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> BBS is an excellent wheel. Mine have been crubbed twice now and each time it hardly did damage. I took out the rash the first time around with 800 grit sand paper. I haven't gotten a chance to fix the new damage yet, but it'll probably be the same deal.
> 
> Hope I never try to sell my wheels to you clowns now that I announced that :laugh:


 800 grit you say? I have a few spots I need to solve before I toss the shoes on. Will give this a try. Any special technique?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

drew138 said:


> Gang here usually down for a GTG. I've only made one just to send off Sean to vegas!


 I showed up a couple years ago. You weren't there. I cried a little.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> BBS is an excellent wheel. Mine have been crubbed twice now and each time it hardly did damage. I took out the rash the first time around with 800 grit sand paper. I haven't gotten a chance to fix the new damage yet, but it'll probably be the same deal.
> 
> Hope I never try to sell my wheels to you clowns now that I announced that :laugh:


 You have curbed your LMs twice already? :sly:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> 800 grit you say? I have a few spots I need to solve before I toss the shoes on. Will give this a try. Any special technique?


 Lots and lots of water (to wet sand, obv). Assuming whatever surface you are sanding is polished/polish-able?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> 800 grit you say? Any special technique?


 
Then you'll work up to 2000. Have beer cold and handy is the best advice I got.






t_white said:


> You have curbed your LMs twice already? :sly:


 The first time, my ex-gf did it trying to parallel park. Only time anyone had driven my car on those wheels. I did it a few weeks ago when I was pulling out of a side street and a guy waved for me to go and I didn't have the right of way so I wasn't prepared and I took the corner a little too tight.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## ChrisTaco (Sep 8, 2009)

krazyboi said:


>


 It's a FB pic. Name to go w/ those tits?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

ChrisTaco said:


> It's a FB pic. Name to go w/ those tits?


 From random group site. So unfortunately, no names.


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

No boobies no A3, no Audi. 

But nevertheless, good stuff. OK, so props to my nephew for his camera and skate skills.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

ChrisTaco said:


> It's a FB pic. Name to go w/ those tits?


 Silico Ne


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

MisterJJ said:


> Silico Ne


 Thought for sure she was Italian. 

I haven't been burned like that on the internet in a long while. Nice one. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## ChrisTaco (Sep 8, 2009)

MisterJJ said:


> Silico Ne


 As a chemist, I find your humor disturbing. 

If you want to get technical what you stated was Silico Neon. When in essence what you meant to say was Si.  

Guess I should have asked for a name to her face.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


>


 Can't get into a girl with larger hamstrings than mine...she'll crush me in a figure-4.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

ChrisTaco said:


> As a chemist, I find your humor disturbing.
> 
> If you want to get technical what you stated was Silico Neon. When in essence what you meant to say was Si.
> 
> Guess I should have asked for a name to her face.


 Actually Si is Silicon, which is similar to Carbon. Used to make computer chips. 

Silicon: 









Silicone:


----------



## ocswing (Sep 24, 2011)

MisterJJ said:


> Actually Si is Silicon, which is similar to Carbon. Used to make computer chips.
> 
> Silicon:
> 
> ...


 Thank you for explaining that. Very enlightening, especially that second pic! 

Also, this page number is the best.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

JRutter said:


>


 Mind Blown!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Can't get into a girl with larger hamstrings than mine...she'll crush me in a figure-4.


 Uh nope. That's the hottest girl I've seen in this thread or it's predecessor. Would (wood?) forever.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Can't get into a girl with larger hamstrings than mine...she'll crush me in a figure-4.


 I'm going to have to agree with this


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Can't get into a girl with larger hamstrings than mine...she'll crush me in a figure-4.


 that abnormal hamstring bulge is an outgrowth of an attempt to pump iron in order to get some ghetto bootie. The opposite of form following function.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

LWNY said:


> that abnormal hamstring bulge is an outgrowth of an attempt to pump iron in order to get some ghetto bootie. The opposite of form following function.


 As a kin minor....I can tell you all these girls need to do is lunges, ass crunches (google it) and leg presses....and then they can have a rounder booty, and I'm on board with that. Stop squatting 4x as much as me.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Stop squatting 4x as much as me.


 Please do not.:heart:


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> Please do not.:heart:


 x2


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

If anyone here is interested... these are going up for sale shortly.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Question: Can I retrofit a TPMS system in my car, or because I switch between summers and winters, I found this system....what do people think of it? 

http://www.fullybolted.com/catalog/...ack-Tire-Monitoring-System-/product_info.html


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> If anyone here is interested... these are going up for sale shortly.


 I wish I wasn't so broke-as-a-joke  I love those wheels.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> I wish I wasn't so broke-as-a-joke  I love those wheels.


 Ignore my signature in the above post.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> Ignore my signature in the above post.


 A juicy contradiction


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Question: Can I retrofit a TPMS system in my car, or because I switch between summers and winters, I found this system....what do people think of it?
> 
> http://www.fullybolted.com/catalog/...ack-Tire-Monitoring-System-/product_info.html


 http://oooo-a3.blogspot.com/2006/04/tire-pressure-monitoring-system-tpms.html

I tried, didn't work for me. Think it's b/c of my ABS controller.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> I wish I wasn't so broke-as-a-joke  I love those wheels.


 I listed them @ $1200...not sure if that's too much, too little. We'll see.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Johnny, are those actual 2 piece? BBS Speedlines right?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

cldub said:


> Johnny, are those actual 2 piece? BBS Speedlines right?


 Yes. Well, whatever were the optional 18" for the '06s.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

To tie in w/ that girl above... just saw this


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> To tie in w/ that girl above... just saw this


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

krazyboi said:


>


 Looks like she could tense up and rip your junk right off!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

MisterJJ said:


> Looks like she could tense up and rip your junk right off!


 I'm okay with that. 

Besides, she loves the pink anyways so...:thumbup: 

KB you make video?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

^^^ seen that, hilarious.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

How did we miss this...I prefer unprotected tunnels... 

A3 content


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

friend posted a picture of this guy at a local shopping center 










worst part...the guy has a driver...who clearly doesn't know how to park :banghead::screwy:


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

x SMURF x said:


> friend posted a picture of this guy at a local shopping center
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Looking at the distance from the lower right part of the bumper to the diagonal curb, I'd have been cautious about pulling all the way in to the parking space also.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

Bezor said:


> Looking at the distance from the lower right part of the bumper to the diagonal curb, I'd have been cautious about pulling all the way in to the parking space also.


 thing is...if he went closer to the white line...he'd be FURTHER from the diamon/square curb/tree thing...so if anything he went towards it...


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

x SMURF x said:


> thing is...if he went closer to the white line...he'd be FURTHER from the diamon/square curb/tree thing...so if anything he went towards it...


 mebbe he doesn't want anyone to ding his car when they open their door. Seeing that it is a monster truck parked next to him, they probably will when they wildly swing open their door (or even crack his window)


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

x SMURF x said:


> friend posted a picture of this guy at a local shopping center
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Looks like the guy parked next to the handicapped spots so he could cheat his car over into the painted grid.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

Uber-A3 said:


> Looks like the guy parked next to the handicapped spots so he could cheat his car over into the painted grid.


 yeah thats exactly what he did i could post a front picture but its not that big of a deal lol


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I park in the end spot whenever possible so I only have to worry about dings on one side. I also pull as close to the island or whatever is available on the "dead side" to get as far away from the idiots as possible.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Body shop just called, my car is together, painted and they're cleaning it now. However, the windshield wipers are not working. He said none of the wiring was damaged, everything was unplugged and new parts were plugged in. I know that some people fry their wiper motors when they install aftermarket HIDs, but I'm not really sure why this happens. Is that answer known? I'm thinking maybe when the headlights smashed, it caused this same failure? Maybe? 

WE'RE GETTIN' CLOSE PEOPLE!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> Body shop just called, my car is together, painted and they're cleaning it now. However, the windshield wipers are not working. He said none of the wiring was damaged, everything was unplugged and new parts were plugged in. I know that some people fry their wiper motors when they install aftermarket HIDs, but I'm not really sure why this happens. Is that answer known? I'm thinking maybe when the headlights smashed, it caused this same failure? Maybe?
> 
> WE'RE GETTIN' CLOSE PEOPLE!


 That was enough motivation for me to have a good day...faith in the car repair industry semi restored. 

Just rain-x the biznitch and call it good. :laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


>


 LOLZ


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

That is ****ing amazing!:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ok just put my wheels up next to the car...thinking the tires are going to cause some real rubbing issues. Doing a test fit next week with the rears to see if I'm going to need to just get all new tires or go for some coils :thumbup:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Home. Made. Porsche.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

o hay new vortex :wave:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> o hay new vortex :wave:


 been running new Fourtitude for weeks.


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

Dog inspects S-Line tow hook cover install.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Bezor said:


> Dog inspects S-Line tow hook cover install.


 He doesn't seem convinced.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> been running new Fourtitude for weeks.


 Oh, you're one of _them._


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> Oh, you're one of _them._


 I don't appreciate your air of judgement.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I don't appreciate your air of judgement.


 Today is maybe the day. I'M SO EXCITE I COULD DELETE THE HOLE FORUM!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> Today is maybe the day. I'M SO EXCITE I COULD DELETE THE HOLE FORUM!


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Rob Cote said:


> Today is maybe the day. I'M SO EXCITE I COULD DELETE THE HOLE FORUM!












:laugh:


----------



## 2.city (May 27, 2008)

VWAddict said:


> Home. Made. Porsche.


 They test drove this ^^ on top gear. 

This is more impressive 
http://carhumor.net/hand-made-lamborghini-built-in-basement/


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Recent Spammers: 

Don't visit urls; report it, and flush cookies. Harmless but annoying. Seem to be popping up everywhere.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

For those of you have done a wheel stud conversion, where did you get your kits? Looking to switch over to this soon.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Sorry, people, I lied. It's tomorrow for sure. 

My apologies: 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


 :heart:


----------



## Ulua4me2012 (May 8, 2012)

More please


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

Bezor said:


> Dog inspects S-Line tow hook cover install.


 make sure you zip tie that mofo in place


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Grey D said:


> make sure you zip tie that mofo in place


 You want to zip tie the dog's legs together? Then what are you going to do?!? YOU'RE SICK!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

9mu8 101


----------



## biff2bart (Dec 5, 2011)

Click below!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

biff2bart said:


> Click below!


 The rest of the shoot is nice as well


----------



## Ulua4me2012 (May 8, 2012)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

^^^


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I don't really have a build thread here, nor do I really have any intention of making one. So I'm just gonna put this update here. It's long-winded, so read it if you care. If not, skip down to more fine women. 

One more time for good measure:










Most of you know, but for those that do not, I smashed a deer on the highway and did about $9000 worth of damage. I got my car back yesterday. It was gone about a month. I think about two days shy of a month. During that time some excellent work was performed. However, I'm a little dissatisfied with a few things. I had the work done at a body shop owned by a life long friend of my dad's. I believe their shop rate is kind of high, however they do great work. If you're in the area and in need of paint or body work, I would highly recommend them. It is Phaze II Auto Body in Westford, MA. I'll not be slandering them in this post, so I'm not worried about name dropping. It was really my insurance company, Geico, who dropped the ball on the things I'm not overly happy about. I was in pretty decent communication with the body shop throughout the process.

First off, the bad. So we can end this on a pleasant note. It is, after all, Friday, and the weather is beautiful. Plus I gotta hot date. So the grille, trim piece and plate filler were replaced with an aftermarket, one-piece grille. The trim is chrome and the plate filler area is recessed for an European plate, without screw holes. I don't like it. The quality seems okay, but the plate filler area is just off. I've got a couple euro plates, I might rock one for a bit to disguise it some, because it's big money to get it back to OEM stuff. One of my fog lights was demolished in the accident (driver's side) so that was obviously replaced, however they didn't bother to replace the Lamin-x on it or the yellow bulb inside it. The passenger's side fog light was broken a week or two before the incident, I'm guessing by a rock, but the Lamin-x held it together. They didn't bother to replace this light. So I've got a broken, yellow fog light and a brand new, clear fog light with a white bulb. I haven't been using my fog lights because it looks silly. I also found a connector, not sure what it's for yet, under the hood right behind the driver's side head light which was taped together. I'm guessing the connector was crushed by the headlight and the insurance company didn't want to pay for a new one and the effort to swap the pins over. I can easily handle this if I can find a source for the connector. My final complaint is that my front lip is now textured with a gravel-guard paint. Great because it shouldn't get stone chips, however it looks awkward textured. It's also not glued on. This will make it easier for me to right the issue of smoothing the texture out, and then I can glue it on myself. Glue it on the bumper myself; I'm not going to glue it to myself.




























Now the good things. The bits that made me  The paint work is top shelf. The underside of the hood and inside top edges of the fenders are all flat red as they were from the factory. This blends in perfectly with the rest of the engine bay. The outside is flawless. The color match is spot on. The clear has no imperfections that I've found. The clear bra, for whatever reason, was covered by my insurance. I'm not sure if I posted about the issues I had with the previous one, so my apologies if I already did. The bottom, inner corners of the headlights cause an awkward corner on the bumper. The previous clear bra that I had attempted to cover this spot, but started to peel back a little after a few days. I had every intention of getting it fixed, but didn't make it to the installer in time. The bra that's on now has been cut away around this area and doesn't appear that it will ever attempt to lift off. As if the installer knew what they were doing. My engine cover/filter housing was broken when I got the car. Some of the female threaded parts had separated from the upper half of the split housing, so the filter was never really sealed in. There's a brand new one in my engine bay now. The adapter from the grille to the flexy pipe for the intake was also broken when I got the car. There's a new one of those also. I've got two brand new headlights (albeit aftermarket) for which I've got clear bra material pre-cut at home ready to go one over zero stone chips. I've got a brand new intercooler so no oil residue all over the inside of it. Brand new radiator and A/C condenser P @ Pat) for some peace of mind. The under-engine cover was apparently broken so that was replaced, as well as the driver's side wheel well plastics. 










Finally, for the best part. OMG IT'S SO ****ING FAST!! I forgot how much of a blast it is to drive this rig. I'm in love with it all over again. Although it will take some time and money to get it back to how I really want it, I'm excited to have such a solid, factory-quality point from which to start. My plan is to probably go with the OEM blackout grille and red strips again (like I had before) and get a new passenger's side fog light and yellow them out again. But that'll all be after I get my hard lines finished (yeah, I _still_ need to do that ). So when I'm at Waterfest, cut me a little slack? Pretty please?:heart::wave:






































(I have to dig out my side markers, wherever they are. And yes, my plate is crooked in the pictures. I fixed that this morning.)

:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

On your car, I honestly dig the chrome grille surround. I can understand you not liking the 1 piece grille, but maybe when you get an OEM one, consider keeping it chrome! Adds a nice touch to the red:thumbup:

Also, Geico sucks. If you have any military in your family I'd suggest USAA in a heartbeat


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

cldub said:


> On your car, I honestly dig the chrome grille surround. I can understand you not liking the 1 piece grille, but maybe when you get an OEM one, consider keeping it chrome! Adds a nice touch to the red:thumbup:
> 
> Also, Geico sucks. If you have any military in your family I'd suggest USAA in a heartbeat


I don't have any military family. We're a peaceful people, us Cotes. I do, however, rather like the chrome trim now that you mention it and I take a minute to really look at it. I think it brings the wheels in better. I appreciate the suggestion. New ideas brewing.:heart:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> I don't really have a build thread here, nor do I really have any intention of making one. So I'm just gonna put this update here. It's long-winded, so read it if you care. *If not, skip down to more fine women.*


I was expecting pics of fine women that you would post. What a disappointing post. 

On another note, why did the shop paint the lip w/ that guard paint? Were they asked to do it by the insurance company? I would assume that paint costs more then regular. And as far as the Lamin-x and yellow bulb, I kinda see why they didn't cover that b/c it's not OEM.

BTW, had I paid attention, I could have sold you both my front bumper and OEM hood. Save you a few bucks.

But all is well now. Carry on (you can post pic of your hot date  )

I have Progressive and had State Farm...never had any real issues w/ either yet.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

tl;dr

fine woman:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I wish that I had ANYTHING to do with the parts purchasing situation. I wasn't contacted about anything really as far as where to buy and whatnot. Sorry man, I really would've loved to saved on a used OEM hood/bumper and use that money for an OEM grille and stuff. **** happens. I said it before, and I'll say it again; 


MOTHER. ****ING. DEER.


Watch out for those things.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> I wish that I had ANYTHING to do with the parts purchasing situation. I wasn't contacted about anything really as far as where to buy and whatnot. Sorry man, I really would've loved to saved on a used OEM hood/bumper and use that money for an OEM grille and stuff. **** happens. I said it before, and I'll say it again;
> 
> MOTHER. ****ING. DEER.
> 
> Watch out for those things.


That's whack. They (Geico) should have done the estimate and given you the option to get it fixed by their body shop, or cut you a check and let you do what you want.

Stupid gecko!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> That's whack. They (Geico) should have done the estimate and given you the option to get it fixed by their body shop, or cut you a check and let you do what you want.
> 
> Stupid gecko!


They did. I signed the check over to the body shop and they did all the purchasing.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

krazyboi said:


> Stupid gecko!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

I'd go with Liberty Mutual if you ever switched...top notch service, and if you complain enough they'll lower your rate a few bucks. :laugh:

PS phuck you on the new condensor....that's still on a list of shiz to do.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Happy Friday!!!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

You just made my life worth living.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

VWAddict said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


That's what I call *BACK* on track!

Rob, I know it's too late, but I chose a body shop that let me buy some parts, like the headlights, OSIR fenders and Votex skirts, and they got reimbursed by the insurance for OEM part rates. It cost me a bit more, but way less than it would have for me to retrofit everything without an accident to cover the bulk of it...


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

JRutter said:


> That's what I call *BACK* on track!
> 
> Rob, I know it's too late, but I chose a body shop that let me buy some parts, like the headlights, OSIR fenders and Votex skirts, and they got reimbursed by the insurance for OEM part rates. It cost me a bit more, but way less than it would have for me to retrofit everything without an accident to cover the bulk of it...


I probably could have, I've known Jimmy, the owner, basically all my life. But I don't really have any money just laying around right now. Granted, I did pick up a Wrangler through this ordeal, but that was really an investment. It was almost literally a steal. Unless I demolish it (as I'm planning to do) I'm pretty much guaranteed to make money off it. And a decent amount of it, too.

Anyways, chalk it up to lessons learned.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

VWAddict said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


A certain lyric comes to mind.

"BOOTY BOOTY BOOTY BOOTY ROCKIN' EVERYWHERE"


----------



## ApexAudi (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

ApexAudi said:


>


skip skap-skanks and scallywags


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

WHo is this guy?

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5733803-CA-FS-2007-Audi-A3-S-line


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

drew138 said:


> WHo is this guy?
> 
> http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5733803-CA-FS-2007-Audi-A3-S-line


No idea but I want it for the sole fact that it has the oettinger f and r.....jizzed in my pants.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Not sure if this is  or :screwy:

Use your iPhone as a bottle opener: http://intoxicase.com/intoxicase.html


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

VWAddict said:


>


:beer::beer:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm in SF and need something to do tomorrow until 2:30...what's good?


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

Mission:
10 hour drive to Coos Bay for a few days of fishing. 

Weapons: 
BMW E46 sedan OR Audi A3 

Materials:
One person, big ice chest (it fits the BMW trunk), backpack of clothes.

Ready? Go!


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I'm in SF and need something to do tomorrow until 2:30...what's good?


Power Exchange!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Uber-A3 said:


> Power Exchange!


HAHAHHAA just googled it...it's closed brah. But thanks for the suggestion


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

MisterJJ said:


>


Rapid rewind was a must.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Is anyone else bored of their car? Hopefully trading wheels will do the trick for a while.


Edit: Happy Monday, even though there is no such thing.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

t_white said:


> Is anyone else bored of their car? Hopefully trading wheels will do the trick for a while.
> 
> 
> Edit: Happy Monday, even though there is no such thing.


Those are some nice Jordan's.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)




----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

How to drive an A3


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

t_white said:


> Is anyone else bored of their car?


No. You're the only one.

I doubt that's actually true, however, I LOVE my car.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

cldub said:


> How to drive an A3


HAHA


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

@#($&[email protected](#*$)(@^#$*(^@*(&[email protected]#[email protected]$^@&^*$&@%@#

:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:

****ty aftermarket fog light is ****ty. It's full of water.:thumbdown::facepalm:

Called insurance. They said call the body shop. Called the body shop. Closed all week. GRRRRR


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> @#($&[email protected](#*$)(@^#$*(^@*(&[email protected]#[email protected]$^@&^*$&@%@#
> 
> :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> ...


Can't wait til this happens with my headlights. They're Depos.

I've had eeehhhhhh mediocre experience with them. Could go either way :thumbup::thumbdown:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

t_white said:


> Is anyone else bored of their car? Hopefully trading wheels will do the trick for a while.
> 
> 
> Edit: Happy Monday, even though there is no such thing.


I mean, and by no means do intend to as disrespect, but would it have killed someone to photoshop the skin there? The internet has ruined my tolerance for reality.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

JRutter said:


>


Hysterical


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

drew138 said:


> Hysterical


Histrionic


----------



## ApexAudi (Nov 23, 2011)

cldub said:


> How to drive an A3


I have nothing against TDI's. But for some reason I find it funny that he drives a TDI.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

One thing missing from that list of "How to make a woman happy" is:

Know that what she says is not what she really means, and is often exactly opposite.

But after being married for over 25 years I don't find this list that funny anymore. It is too close to the truth.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

MisterJJ said:


> One thing missing from that list of "How to make a woman happy" is:
> 
> Know that what she says is not what she really means, and is often exactly opposite.
> 
> But after being married for over 25 years I don't find this list that funny anymore. It is too close to the truth.


When a woman say "it's/that's fine" you may as well chop off your own dick and burry it in the backyard...you are so f'd.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Since I may not post here tomorrow...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> Can't wait til this happens with my headlights. They're Depos.
> 
> I've had eeehhhhhh mediocre experience with them. Could go either way :thumbup::thumbdown:


 Seal them yourself, problem solved.



drew138 said:


> I mean, and by no means do intend to as disrespect, but would it have killed someone to photoshop the skin there? The internet has ruined my tolerance for reality.


 Honestly I didn't zoom the pic in on my phone so nothing looked all that bad, figured I would just contribute to the cause of this thread. If only I could use a computer at work for vortex/fort. :banghead:



MisterJJ said:


> One thing missing from that list of "How to make a woman happy" is:
> 
> Know that what she says is not what she really means, and is often exactly opposite.
> 
> But after being married for over 25 years I don't find this list that funny anymore. It is too close to the truth.


lmao


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

May the Fourth Be With You


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

Trip to Coos Bay stats: 

Total trip drive time (over 3 days; up and back as well as touring around):
26 hrs
1369 miles
Avg speed 52mph
Avg MPG 29 mpg

Return trip from Coos Bay to Modesto:
9 hours
556 Miles
Avg speed 62 mph
Avg MPG 30 mpg

This car is such a great all rounder. As you can see, it pounded out the miles between 7/3 and 7/6. We drove over some very twisty bits and the DSG, suspension and brakes were as per usual, smiles per miles way beyond the numbers.

Trip notes: 
*Starting the day with coastal fog, driving up the Umqua River where the temps are warmer, don't forget to turn the seat heaters off.

*Something I always forget is that Oregon gives you no choice but to have full-service. The trade off from Cali. though is that they have honest to god 92 octane.

*Going through one of the one-stop towns on highway 42 without a front plate will get you a visit from the local police. Driving the speed limit in an Audi with a Cali plate at 7:00a is apparently a cop magnet.

* Two evasive maneuvers. One to miss a tire carcass at the very, very last second doing 70. I heard the rim graze the treads, not a good way to start a travel vaca. The other evasive: Missing a piece off a refrigerator that flew out of the back of an uncovered pickup in Williams, CA on the 5 while doing 80.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Anyone know the dimensions of the front bumper? LxWxH + weight? :beer:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Pretty Epic


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

drew138 said:


> Pretty Epic


I just watched this and I am headed home to change my depends. :what:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I just watched this and I am headed home to change my depends. :what:


Honestly I was a little disappointed, from a production standpoint with Gymkhana 5. Too many video cuts, imo. Hard to understand what the hell was going on most of the video. Still, pretty epic stunts though


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

cldub said:


> Honestly I was a little disappointed, from a production standpoint with Gymkhana 5. Too many video cuts, imo. Hard to understand what the hell was going on most of the video. Still, pretty epic stunts though


The sideways jump into a near backward power slide....jizz.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> The sideways jump into a near backward power slide....jizz.


Truth, that was pretty intense


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I ordered some goodies today 

4.25" lift and 33" tires 

:thumbup: FOR DOING IT WRONG!


----------



## ocswing (Sep 24, 2011)

cldub said:


> Honestly I was a little disappointed, from a production standpoint with Gymkhana 5. Too many video cuts, imo. Hard to understand what the hell was going on most of the video. Still, pretty epic stunts though


I agree, but still better than the last one with the added visual effects.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

ocswing said:


> I agree, but still better than the last one with the added visual effects.


That's true. My favorite is whichever was at the abandoned track in France


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

cldub said:


> That's true. My favorite is whichever was at the abandoned track in France


Awesome commercial for his own company. Too bad he can't win any races.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Maybe it's just me but I find Ken Block's "stunts" to be far from impressive. Cool to watch, yes, but hardly impressive. IMHO, you could go to the local track and pick a random driver, put them in that car, give them a few hours on open pavement to become familiar with the vehicle, and they could do all of this. And it's not like Ken had one take to get it right. Seriously, once you get the feel for how a car will drift, all that stuff is relatively easy.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

as soon as I saw his first video with skidmarks up the gazoo on every turn, I knew this wasn't a wonder kid that could place the car anywhere he wants. It was probably after practicing 200 times, and taking the best attempt on that sceen out of 50 attempts....


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Bezor said:


> Awesome commercial for his own company. Too bad he can't win any races.


No doubt, he sucks at WRC. I don't think he's won at RallyCross either.

I guess the concept of his stunts are more impressive than the actual execution. But you're right LWNY, that's the first thing I notice is how many tire marks there are when he does a stunt. His videos would be far more impressive if everything was shot on the first take


----------



## Ulua4me2012 (May 8, 2012)

I think there are better things to discuss.....

In yo face :laugh:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Rob Cote said:


> I ordered some goodies today
> 
> 4.25" lift and 33" tires
> 
> :thumbup: FOR DOING IT WRONG!


This isn't the Jeep forum


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

TBomb said:


> This isn't the Jeep forum


Yet.

Also, can't get here in an A3:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

I have no relations to that kB! imposter.


----------



## ApexAudi (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm glad that I live in Canada... This **** is just ridiculous!!!

I'd be pissed if I was asked to "prove" who I am while crossing into another province here. We literally just drive through... there isn't even a stop. Just a big sign "Welcome to..."

It's still pretty hilarious how this guy politely gets around their questions.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

ApexAudi said:


> I'm glad that I live in Canada... This **** is just ridiculous!!!
> 
> I'd be pissed if I was asked to "prove" who I am while crossing into another province here. We literally just drive through... there isn't even a stop. Just a big sign "Welcome to..."
> 
> It's still pretty hilarious how this guy politely gets around their questions.


I love how he uses Nazi Germany. :laugh: But I believe he was probably by a US border, correct? We don't have these checkpoints when driving between states.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

krazyboi said:


> I love how he uses Nazi Germany. :laugh: But I believe he was probably by a US border, correct? We don't have these checkpoints when driving between states.


No border patrol is setting up random checkpoints within the state of California. He apparently never left the state or country. This is why he refused to prove his citizenship.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

A guy came up to me at work the other day as I was leaving the gym. He's like, "So you're just going to bolt LMs on your car and be the man and not tell anyone?" :laugh:

Then he was all, "I have a set I'm trying to get rid of. So if you know anyone..."

They're 19x8.5s, with, if my memory serves me correctly, 512s on them? Not sure. Anyone? Bueller? I could probably get pictures and stuff if anyone is interested. They might already be posted in the wheel classifieds I dunno. Didn't ask him if he uses this forum. I think he was looking for around $2500?

Anyways. Sorry KB, don't wanna ruin your page. Let's keep a good thing going, shall we?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## Ulua4me2012 (May 8, 2012)

^^Win^^


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

In love with her...and that site.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

NBPT_A3 said:


> In love with her...and that site.


bunch of mediocre attention whores


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Uber-A3 said:


> bunch of mediocre attention whores


And your point is???


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Look what I found on page 2.

This Thread! :banghead:

Saw this too:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I think I'm out for waterfest. Just lost my wallet. Sorry guys, I'll catch you at the next show fur reel.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

drew138 said:


>


needs moar low


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> I think I'm out for waterfest. Just lost my wallet. Sorry guys, I'll catch you at the next show fur reel.


H20?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

cldub said:


> H20?


Fo sho. Probably something else before that, too. Hopefully. Gotta look at the schedule.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> Fo sho. Probably something else before that, too. Hopefully. Gotta look at the schedule.


VAG Fair at the end-ish of August. I'm not going to anymore until H2O though, I need to save to finish up the air


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

drew138 said:


> Look what I found on page 2.
> 
> This Thread! :banghead:
> 
> Saw this too:


sorry bro but 8P S3 body hands down


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

tcardio said:


> sorry bro but 8P S3 body hands down


no doubt!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> I think I'm out for waterfest. Just lost my wallet. Sorry guys, I'll catch you at the next show fur reel.


:thumbdown:



cldub said:


> H20?


:thumbup:



cldub said:


> VAG Fair at the end-ish of August. I'm not going to anymore until H2O though, I need to save to finish up the air


I'll have to look into VAG fair. I'm in the middle of moving so money may be tight. Plus I would like to have my bodykit completed by H20 at least.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

tcardio said:


> sorry bro but 8P S3 body hands down



I'll reserve judgement until I see a proper sportback configuration of the MBQ A3. I like the side mirrors, headlights, door handles of the new version on that pic.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

drew138 said:


> I'll reserve judgement until I see a proper sportback configuration of the MBQ A3. I like the side mirrors, headlights, door handles of the new version on that pic.


How bout this one Mr. Moderator. It's the Q3 RS. I kinda like it

[IMG]http://i704.photobucket.com/albums/ww46/tcardio/Audi-Q3-RS.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

tcardio said:


> How bout this one Mr. Moderator
> 
> [IMG]http://i704.photobucket.com/albums/ww46/tcardio/Audi-Q3-RS.jpg[/IMG]


:thumbdown: very chode like


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

bump


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

^^ Thanks!

Got my car back! Now I need to find time to change the oil and detail it before the weekend. :banghead:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> ^^ Thanks!
> 
> Got my car back! Now I need to find time to change the oil and detail it before the weekend. :banghead:


Sorry to do this, but TITS OR GTFO :thumbup:

This thread has been lacking, and needs redeeming


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

no cleavage, but rally a3 with fire from tailpipe is pretty cool :thumbup:


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

that was pretty f*cking awesome.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Yup, I'll take that


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Nice! I can spit flames too  ... but I won't dare make my car jump like that.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> I won't dare make my car jump like that.


I do all the time....but that's just Boston roads.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

People always ask me if my car can jump. -__-:facepalm:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Nice! I can spit flames too  ... but I won't dare make my car jump like that.


With your ride height, why not? :laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

cldub said:


> With your ride height, why not? :laugh:


Hey now!!! Lol.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Moar:


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Flames :thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

^doo-doo flames


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Hey now!!! Lol.


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

JRutter said:


>


Ruined/made my day. Thanks Chive.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

WINNER:thumbup:


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

Remember the guy who posted that his A3 sunroof exploded because he tinted the open sky?

Is this the same guy?

http://watchgeeks.net/showthread.php?t=218177


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Bezor said:


> Remember the guy who posted that his A3 sunroof exploded because he tinted the open sky?
> 
> Is this the same guy?
> 
> http://watchgeeks.net/showthread.php?t=218177


Gotta be a member to see that thread


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

http://thechive.com/2012/07/20/cleavage-is-better-than-pizza-barely-49-photos/

You're welcome

edit: Awesome 1600th post!


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Happy Fry-day, bee-otches!


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

VWAddict said:


> Happy Fry-day, bee-otches!




I don't understand? I've been watching this for hours and she just keeps on walking up the stairs. Where is she going?


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

Bezor said:


> Remember the guy who posted that his A3 sunroof exploded because he tinted the open sky?
> 
> Is this the same guy?
> 
> http://watchgeeks.net/showthread.php?t=218177


Really mine has been tinted in Vegas, no problems yet. Fingers crossed.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

My guess is that she is about to play a prominent role in a rather messy little featurette with the words "melons" and "huge" in the title.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Anybody seen this thread?

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5766180-Audi-A3...-Any-other-girls-on-the-forum


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

TBomb said:


> Anybody seen this thread?
> 
> http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5766180-Audi-A3...-Any-other-girls-on-the-forum


Pointed in the right direction...>>> She jumped right in the deep end with two feet on that one:laugh:opcorn:


----------



## David_IL (Feb 7, 2012)

What do you think about our parties and, of course our girls in Israel?









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...07112574571.2175450.1187619790&type=1&theater

David.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

TBomb said:


> Anybody seen this thread?
> 
> http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5766180-Audi-A3...-Any-other-girls-on-the-forum


LOL


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Sup! Got myself a nice suntan/burn this weekend sitting on hot pavement at the car show. Coming out w/ a trophy was nice though for my first time entering.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Sup! Got myself a nice suntan/burn this weekend sitting on hot pavement at the car show. Coming out w/ a trophy was nice though for my first time entering.


Congrats man. I had too many dates to make it to the show. 

Also just ordered some spacers this morning. :thumbup:


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

krazyboi said:


> Sup! Got myself a nice suntan/burn this weekend sitting on hot pavement at the car show. Coming out w/ a trophy was nice though for my first time entering.


yeah buddy. my burn is pretty sick too


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

A3etron. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2JtFkQNjf0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

^ That's pretty awesome...but where do I put my intake?


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

drew138 said:


> A3etron. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2JtFkQNjf0&feature=youtu.be


It's in Virginiaaaaaa!!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

cldub said:


> It's in Virginiaaaaaa!!


I actually play flag football w/ the husband. Never seen that A3 at the field.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> I actually play flag football w/ the husband. Never seen that A3 at the field.


Nice!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I felt so odd ordering 1.5" thick spacers. It's gonna look dope though.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> I felt so odd ordering 1.5" thick spacers. It's gonna look dope though.


spacing out the jeep huh? :laugh:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

drew138 said:


> A3etron. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2JtFkQNjf0&feature=youtu.be


hahahaha I love my people! Momma thinks the car will chalk her! hehehehehehehehe


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

tcardio said:


> hahahaha I love my people! Momma thinks the car will chalk her! hehehehehehehehe


I saw TP's brother last night in Allston (suburb of Boston)...stage 3 GTI on air....almost **** myself.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

tcardio said:


> hahahaha I love my people! Momma thinks the car will chalk her! hehehehehehehehe


HAHA.

(nice new location)


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

^ LOL made my day


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


>


You look so young here, Johnny. :laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> You look so young here, Johnny. :laugh:


How'd you know that was me standing there in the black tee?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Can tell by the shape of the knee cap. Unmistakable.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

drew138 said:


> A3etron. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2JtFkQNjf0&feature=youtu.be


the way I drive the battery would last about 3 miles.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


>


I can't seem to look away...:what:


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Everyone is to uptight on the forum today. You all need to come here and watch this:


Also (NSFW) if you haven't seen the new Kate Upton GQ July Shoot please go touch yourself here:
http://www.gq.com/women/photos/201207/kate-upton-gq-photos-july-2012#slide=1


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

rawaudi said:


> Everyone is to uptight on the forum today. You all need to come here and watch this:
> 
> 
> Also (NSFW) if you haven't seen the new Kate Upton GQ July Shoot please go touch yourself here:
> http://www.gq.com/women/photos/201207/kate-upton-gq-photos-july-2012#slide=1


o.m.g  those wet white t-shirts caught me off guard...almost choked on my water.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

rawaudi said:


> Everyone is to uptight on the forum today. You all need to come here and watch this:
> 
> 
> Also (NSFW) if you haven't seen the new Kate Upton GQ July Shoot please go touch yourself here:
> http://www.gq.com/women/photos/201207/kate-upton-gq-photos-july-2012#slide=1


Post approved :beer:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

krazyboi said:


>


Just want to slap that arse, but I am kind of scared to see what is under that head of hear and super big glasses. :what:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

rawaudi said:


> Just want to slap that arse, but I am kind of scared to see what is under that head of hear and super big glasses. :what:


I wonder if that image is 'shopped to make her face area darker :sly:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

You people need to learn how to focus on what's important and ignore the rest.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

rawaudi said:


> Everyone is to uptight on the forum today. You all need to come here and watch this:
> 
> 
> Also (NSFW) if you haven't seen the new Kate Upton GQ July Shoot please go touch yourself here:
> http://www.gq.com/women/photos/201207/kate-upton-gq-photos-july-2012#slide=1


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

MisterJJ said:


> You people need to learn how to focus on what's important and ignore the rest.


 This man is onto something.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Thinking I might pick up an inexpensive corrado for a little project...just need to find one that doesn't have a million electrical issues in the North East.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Thinking I might pick up an inexpensive corrado for a little project...just need to find one that doesn't have a million electrical issues in the North East.


 This is the funniest joke I've heard all day! :laugh::laugh::laugh::thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> This is the funniest joke I've heard all day! :laugh::laugh::laugh::thumbup:


 I know right, because that scenario DOESN'T EXIST! I think they came off the lot with a ticking time bomb. :facepalm:


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

*Natalia Siwiec*


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Been on vacation or something?!?

:wave:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Thinking I might pick up an inexpensive corrado for a little project...just need to find one that doesn't have a million electrical issues in the North East.


 :laugh: 

I dont think its possible to find ANY car from the 90's that doesnt have electrical issues. BUT if you want hone up your wiring troubleshooting skills, a corrado would be an excellent choice!


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Been on vacation or something?!?
> 
> :wave:


 :wave: 

Hey, yes I was. 

Ended up in a Europe tour for like 4 weeks been all over it was crazy. 

Trying to catch up with all I missed! 

And if anyone is looking for crazy nightlife I highly recommend and approve Barcelona!!! :thumbup: 
:beer::beer:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Seki said:


> And if anyone is looking for crazy nightlife I highly recommend and approve *Barthelona*!!! :thumbup:
> :beer::beer:


 Fixed.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

Rob Cote said:


> Fixed.


 lol :thumbup:


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Welcome back. Any pics of euro a3's?


----------



## blksheep3 (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Nice bumm, but I hate hipster chicks.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

drew138 said:


> Welcome back. Any pics of euro a3's?


 Thanks, 

No pictures of any cars, however I did rent a diesel A6 for my stay there and all I can say is WOW!  

I should have waited for it to be available in the US!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Seki said:


> Thanks,
> 
> *No pictures of any cars,* however I did rent a diesel A6 for my stay there and all I can say is WOW!
> 
> I should have waited for it to be available in the US!


 Pictures of euro womenz?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

What's the going rate of old DSG steering wheels w/ airbag now a days?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> What's the going rate of old DSG steering wheels w/ airbag now a days?


 $6000


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

New Pics of the 4 Door MBQ A3 Sportback: 

http://fourtitude.com/news/audi-rumors-renders-spy-photos/new-audi-a3-sportback-spied-again/ 
http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/audi/a3/59463/audi-a3-sportback-spy-pictures/page/3/0#main-content-area 

Oh, and this: (Listen for 10 seconds) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=8h_IcLn4JSg#t=330s


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

drew138 said:


> Oh, and this: (Listen for 10 seconds)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=8h_IcLn4JSg#t=330s


 Hinting to an American RS3 release!!


----------



## Allen416 (Jul 31, 2012)

How many of you view this from fourtitude? I know it's the same forum, but I'm here via vortexhttp://www.*********/ht7.jpg


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Allen416 said:


> How many of you view this from fourtitude? I know it's the same forum, but I'm here via vortexhttp://www.*********/ht7.jpg


 wat is fourtitude?


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

drew138 said:


> New Pics of the 4 Door MBQ A3 Sportback:
> 
> http://fourtitude.com/news/audi-rumors-renders-spy-photos/new-audi-a3-sportback-spied-again/
> http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/audi/a3/59463/audi-a3-sportback-spy-pictures/page/3/0#main-content-area
> ...


 Drew, unless Audi puts some major lipstick on that pig I will be forever 8P


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

tcardio said:


> Drew, unless Audi puts some major lipstick on that pig I will be forever 8P


 I think it would be a rs3 sedan in the new body style


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Uber-A3 said:


> I think it would be a rs3 sedan in the new body style


 yeap me too but I am no sedan man. Never liked the A4 sedan fanboys. It's a hatch or nothing


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## elgordito941 (Jul 11, 2010)

krazyboi said:


>


 THIS!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::heart::heart::heart::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

tcardio said:


> yeap me too but I am no sedan man. Never liked the A4 sedan fanboys. It's a hatch or nothing


 why not? then we could hang out with the Audizine guys at a gtg.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

tcardio said:


> Drew, unless Audi puts some major lipstick on that pig I will be forever 8P


 I used to hate the facelift and the inverted led headlights. But it started to grow on me. Now the preface lift 8p cars look old to me and i love the facelift. so it's hard to say how I feel. But it's coming and I'm partial to the platform so I'm assuming that at some point il like the new Mbq a3.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Uber-A3 said:


> Hinting to an American RS3 release!!


 The lack of press on this sport back model is interesting. makes me think it is a surprise for the NA markets. Rs3 is an option. Plus we have a new Audi na president now. Anything possible


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

tcardio said:


> yeap me too but I am no sedan man. Never liked the A4 sedan fanboys. It's a hatch or nothing


 Trunks are ugly and less useful than a hatch.:thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

^ Oh, oh my.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

NBPT_A3 said:


> ^ Oh, oh my.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

krazyboi said:


>


 This photo taken a fraction of a second before remembering she just shaved the beaver that morning.....


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

I bet that Jeep can't drive over the A3. Prove me wrong.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Rob Cote said:


>


 Is that a "Premium" next to a "Sport" A3?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> i bet that jeep can't drive over the a3. Prove me wrong.


 lmao. Do it.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

The deer couldn't even make it over the hood, why would I even begin to think the Jeep could do it? DEER CAN JUMP! 






No my Audi on air ride doesn't jump, either. Sorry BRO.:banghead::banghead:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Oh btw, get rid of those orange corners.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Oh btw, get rid of those orange corners.


  

I kinda enjoy them. I need to shave this bumper again though. :banghead: 

Someday. For now, though, it looks sweet. I got some parts in my cart on ECS I'm waiting to pull the trigger on. Perhaps next week. :thumbup: God I hate that grille so much. 


OH! Anyone have a good condition chrome grille surround they want to trade for a blackout one? 

****....sometime in November?


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

SilverSquirrel said:


> This photo taken a fraction of a second before remembering she just shaved the beaver that morning.....


 sorry bro but that type of girl uses the laser for one smooth peck peck


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

tcardio said:


> sorry bro but that type of girl uses the laser for one smooth peck peck


 im getting old


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Does anyone know TPs whereabouts on the night on July 31st? 

http://forum.rs246.com/viewtopic.php?f=53&t=98337


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

This is painful to look at I love it so much. Color = Racing Mica


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Hmmm. RS3 with OpenSky


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

drew138 said:


> Does anyone know TPs whereabouts on the night on July 31st?
> 
> http://forum.rs246.com/viewtopic.php?f=53&t=98337


 damn thats crazy. it seems any "S" items get stolen out of cars in UK on a regular basis. I've read a bunch about people coming out of their house in the morning to see their aluminum mirrors ripped off, etc.


----------



## blksheep3 (Mar 26, 2002)

Seki said:


>


 you my hero Seki :wave::snowcool::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## blksheep3 (Mar 26, 2002)

http://4.styleengine.com/files/2012/08/tumblr_m00xqgbiAr1r6ny5oo1_400.jpeg 
http://4.styleengine.com/files/2012/08/tumblr_lx71p72d261r14zsjo1_500.jpeg 
http://4.styleengine.com/files/2012/08/Trueblues.jpeg 
http://4.styleengine.com/files/2012/08/abn7vzoydb.jpeg 
http://4.styleengine.com/files/2012/08/IMG_3036.jpeg 
http://4.styleengine.com/files/2012/08/tumblr_lxv0sy97BA1r28ar7o1_500-1.jpeg 
http://4.styleengine.com/files/2012/08/tumblr_m0dq3fMH6Y1qjoptao1_500.jpeg 
http://4.styleengine.com/files/2012...http://4.styleengine.com/files/2012/07/23.jpg 

Retro IV's release tomorrow!


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Happy Friday bitches! 

[IMG]http://i704.photobucket.com/albums/ww46/tcardio/Beer_Cart_Girls.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Anyone try and tag the taller (all the way to the left when they are at the photobooth) Unitronic model at Waterfest? I like


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

blksheep3 said:


> http://4.styleengine.com/files/2012/08/tumblr_lxv0sy97BA1r28ar7o1_500-1.jpeg[IMG]
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Hey man, can you edit your post and take this image out? First, do not want. Second, nips = ban. The last thing we need is someone getting this thread locked too. There are probably several borderline images in there...depends on which mod is looking and what kind of mood they are in.
> ...


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

*2012 Olympics*

Allison Stokke 










Darya Klishina 










Natalie Coughlin 










Melanie Adams 









Christina Vukicevic 









Michelle Jenneke


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

TBomb said:


> Hey man, can you edit your post and take this image out? First, do not want. Second, nips = ban. The last thing we need is someone getting this thread locked too. There are probably several borderline images in there...depends on which mod is looking and what kind of mood they are in.
> 
> Thanks! :beer:


 I just killed the img refs on the post.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Seki said:


> Allison Stokke
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 four rings or five it's all WIN !


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

krazyboi said:


>


 More pics of the girl


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

subs^^^ can you please delete your link


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

forgot to post a picture of this atrocity i saw at waterfest: 









was some hispanic female driving it, with chrome wheels, not sure what kind they were though...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

x SMURF x said:


> forgot to post a picture of this atrocity i saw at waterfest:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I remember seeing that as well. I threw up.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)




----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

^^ LMAO uhhh...wat?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

TBomb said:


> ^^ LMAO uhhh...wat?


 http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5774647-Stasis-and-their-works 


thats tifani daves. HAHAHAH i FB stalk her.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5774647-Stasis-and-their-works
> 
> 
> thats tifani daves. HAHAHAH i FB stalk her.


 Ahaha ok, yeah I saw those photos in that thread before you had to edit them.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

x SMURF x said:


> forgot to post a picture of this atrocity i saw at waterfest:


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

so as i was picking my car up from having the ignition coil and pcv valve repalced (apparently there is not a recall for it as i did not have to pay for it) and i was talking to one of the service guys, who i've known for 2 years now (we talk whenever i go in b/c he also has an a3). 

so as we conversed the topic of the new a3s came up, and according to him the hatch is not gonna happen, in which i said well they're have been rumors here and there, in which he simply responded, i was talking to the head sales rep and he said only the sedan will be sold. obviously taking this with a grain of salt but


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

x SMURF x said:


> i was talking to the head sales rep and he said only the sedan will be sold. obviously taking this with a grain of salt but


 Information from the dealer is like statistics... 91.4% are made up.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

MisterJJ said:


> Information from the dealer is like statistics... 91.4% are made up.


 I see what you did there.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Superheros Unite!


----------



## 2.city (May 27, 2008)

x SMURF x said:


> forgot to post a picture of this atrocity i saw at waterfest:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The amount of money they spent making "that". They could have bought a Audi...


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

x SMURF x said:


> so as i was picking my car up from having the ignition coil and pcv valve repalced (apparently there is not a recall for it as i did not have to pay for it) and i was talking to one of the service guys, who i've known for 2 years now (we talk whenever i go in b/c he also has an a3).
> 
> so as we conversed the topic of the new a3s came up, and according to him the hatch is not gonna happen, in which i said well they're have been rumors here and there, in which he simply responded, i was talking to the head sales rep and he said only the sedan will be sold. obviously taking this with a grain of salt but


 
We are getting the sedan. IF we get anything it will be the 4 door sportback that has only been spy pic rumored. Asking a dealer is like trying to get inside information on iPhone 5 from the geek at best buy. I suspect we will get the sportback when it is announced. Proly not till 2014.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

http://www.gmotors.co.uk/news/2013-audi-s3-spied-in-the-alps-shows-new-interior/ 

and this: 

http://fourtitude.com/photo-gallery/?index.php?/category/9430


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

x SMURF x said:


> so as i was picking my car up from having the ignition coil and pcv valve repalced (apparently there is not a recall for it as i did not have to pay for it) and i was talking to one of the service guys, who i've known for 2 years now (we talk whenever i go in b/c he also has an a3).
> 
> so as we conversed the topic of the new a3s came up, and according to him the hatch is not gonna happen, in which i said well they're have been rumors here and there, in which he simply responded, i was talking to the head sales rep and he said only the sedan will be sold. obviously taking this with a grain of salt but


 you talk to the dood at the service desk with the A3? he dissed me cuz after service I lost the scrolling display on my DIS w/nav. They went to his and he didn't have a scrolling display, thus I lost one of my function when all I went in was for service.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

krazyboi said:


>


 Only see Einstein. No MM.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

drew138 said:


> Only see Einstein. No MM.


 You gotta move waaayyy back. It's dumb. Look at the other two pictures above instead.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

I demand this f'in Friday to go by faster!


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

THAT ASS.  








LWNY said:


> you talk to the dood at the service desk with the A3? he dissed me cuz after service I lost the scrolling display on my DIS w/nav. They went to his and he didn't have a scrolling display, thus I lost one of my function when all I went in was for service.


 well that is just because biener audi is one of the worst service centers on the island...i went in to have my oil change warning removed since i had it changed 200 miles prior to it going off, i get the car back 45 minutes later, and the warning light was still on, what made it better was that my roll window up and down with key fob didn't work, and either did the fog lights+hi-beams, so i ask the guy who did the reset if he actually had ever used the computer before, he just said my bad and fixed it for me while i stood there over him. :facepalm: 

but by far the best was when they put my winter tires on, and someone managed to rip the side wall up to the threading, was able to get brand new tire out of that mis-hap. but they like me there now, not because im there all the time, but because i gave him and the blonde hair guy some vodka around christmas time  so now i have both their cell numbers and whenever the car is in there i can just text them to get the update. 


TL;DR Biener Audi isn't the best service department, they will USUALLY fix what you want them to, but will wind up changing or ****ing up something else.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

x SMURF x said:


> THAT ASS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LOL, you tell me... When they couldn't find out a ESP light and haldex issue, the service guy took my car back home for an extended drive, they didn't find anything (I eventually encountered the issue and drove straight to the dealer w/o shutting down the car), but when I got home, I noticed a little nick under they keyhole by the door and a scratch on the clearcoat on my rear quarter panel. I thought WTF, where does this guy live? I left a scathing review on Audi's followup phone call and I said I request a call back from the dealer. Never heard back from them.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Happy frucking Fiday! 

http://cutewomenunderwear.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/lingerie-sets-lilak.jpg 



















http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m72qt9oB8T1rn3yyfo1_500.jpg 






































http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m4u96tkLe51r64vmyo1_500.jpg 

http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m4q3ldTzUW1rx2zrjo1_500.jpg 





































...and my personal favourite... 

http://cdn.homebrewtalk.com/attachm...-i-mean-quiet-here-lately-image-119974174.jpg


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

VWAddict said:


> Happy frucking Fiday!


 The full set...is...awesome....fap.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

VWAddict, I haven't seen the limits pushed so far since... OH DEAR GOD!!! NOT AGAIN!!!


----------



## groesche (Dec 18, 2000)

VWAddict said:


> Happy frucking Fiday!


 Someone cruising the MKE thread


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Carlsson 1/16's for my monoblocks? What do you guys think?


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

cldub said:


> Carlsson 1/16's for my monoblocks? What do you guys think?


 Those look like shyt and would not look that great on a A3. Too many spokes.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Subaruski1 said:


> More pics of the girl


 I wanna see more pics of this girl, pm me a link since they seem to be nsfw.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

t_white said:


> I wanna see more pics of this girl, pm me a link since they seem to be nsfw.


 Google the name that you see in the image. :thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

He might have the greatest job going.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

Old but.....


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Google the name that you see in the image. :thumbup:


jessica rafalowski


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

http://theoatmeal.com/quiz/sriracha_addict


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

81% addicted


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...RS4-Front-Recaro-Seats-White-leather-(US-Spec)


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> 81% addicted


me as well :thumbup:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

drew138 said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...RS4-Front-Recaro-Seats-White-leather-(US-Spec)


So mad at you right now Drew  Must...put away...wallet....


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

TBomb said:


> So mad at you right now Drew  Must...put away...wallet....


you?? think more about TP...he just had a heart attack when he opened that link. There are a$s guys, leg guys, boob guys...TP is a seat guy. All there is to it.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Sick.


----------



## mattA3 (Feb 24, 2010)

http://www.9news.com/news/article/282975/339/WATCH-Pikes-Peak-crash-caught-on-camera


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

I love watching girls DO WORK!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

rawaudi said:


> I love watching girls DO WORK!


I want to do dirty, dirty things to these girls...even if they can out-perform an ex-college athlete any day of the week in the gym.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

rawaudi said:


> I love watching girls DO WORK!


I skipped the main stuff and went straight to the shower scene :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Happy Friday Jigglage!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

More relevant giggle


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

Hey all, 

I got a set of wheels from a 2012 S4 with only 34 miles on them that I’m looking to sell. What should I price them?
They are the 5 spoke from the titanium edition. I wanted them for my A6 but they don’t clear the breaks. 

Not my picture, just to show what they are.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Seki said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I got a set of wheels from a 2012 S4 with only 34 miles on them that I’m looking to sell. What should I price them?
> They are the 5 spoke from the titanium edition. I wanted them for my A6 but they don’t clear the breaks.
> ...


I'll take them from you...

(not sure what OEM would cost)


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*ACCIDENTALLY POSTED HERE, instead of in the CLASSIFIED forum..*

...Will the thread blow up?



Seki said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I got a set of wheels from a 2012 S4 with only 34 miles on them that I’m looking to sell. What should I price them?
> They are the 5 spoke from the titanium edition. I wanted them for my A6 but they don’t clear the breaks.
> ...


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> I'll take them from you...
> 
> (not sure what OEM would cost)


What are you offering for them?


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

VWAddict said:


> ...Will the thread blow up?


LOL I see everything is blowing up today!:laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Seki said:


> What are you offering for them?


Oh, nothing. :laugh: My pockets are slim. Just wheels, or with tires? I bet you could get $1600-1800 for the set w/ or w/o tires. (guesstimating) 

... and I'm waiting on a set of wheels to be released in a couple weeks. :thumbup:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

That's it. I will now have the moderator delete the entire forum.


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Seki said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I got a set of wheels from a 2012 S4 with only 34 miles on them that I’m looking to sell. What should I price them?
> They are the 5 spoke from the titanium edition. I wanted them for my A6 but they don’t clear the breaks.


I PMd you some info since I recently bought a set.

Although I have no idea why you are posting in this tread :facepalm:


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

VWAddict said:


> That's it. I will now have the moderator delete the entire forum.


Done


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Oh, nothing. :laugh: My pockets are slim. Just wheels, or with tires? I bet you could get $1600-1800 for the set w/ or w/o tires. (guesstimating)
> 
> ... and I'm waiting on a set of wheels to be released in a couple weeks. :thumbup:


yep that’s what I’m thinking as well.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

Subaruski1 said:


> I PMd you some info since I recently bought a set.
> 
> Although I have no idea why you are posting in this tread :facepalm:


Thanks for the info.

I’m posting to get a sense of what to ask for them, thanks for the concern! :laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Subaruski1 said:


> I PMd you some info since I recently bought a set.
> 
> Although I have no idea why you are posting in this tread :facepalm:


He knows this thread will give the quickest response :thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> He knows this thread will give the quickest response :thumbup:


And he has the chops to do so...post volume, son! :laugh:


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> He knows this thread will give the quickest response :thumbup:


Thank you! :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

NBPT_A3 said:


> And he has the chops to do so...post volume, son! :laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

*Veronika Fasterova*

Let’s get back on the topic.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

Seki said:


>


UHHHHH!! no thanks


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


>


Nothing happened here after this, right? If so, I missed it.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

spam

This one?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> This one?


One more time...just for good measure...


----------



## blksheep3 (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Do not want ^^


----------



## blksheep3 (Mar 26, 2002)

^^not about you, enjoy


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

blksheep3 said:


> ^^not about you, enjoy


Oh, sorry! I didn't realize this is Best Korea and I can't have opinions on a forum! My bad, bro!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Oh, sorry! I didn't realize this is Best Korea and I can't have opinions on a forum! My bad, bro!


You're just ****in' up all over the place, huh? Get your act together, sonny.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


>


Is there a front view of the car? I'm guessing a lot of the underside was TORN UP.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

sucks bra. :thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> sucks bra. :thumbup:


I don't typically suck on bras, I go for what's hidden inside. To each his own, I suppose :laugh:


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

krazyboi said:


>


Kid was SERIOUSLY overestimating his ability. Even his seated position was ALL wrong. bet he thought he was "Kewl, brah!"

Didn't see the loss of grip after that slight rise, did he?

:facepalm: :banghead: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

^^ I thoroughly enjoy getting images full sized on my 25" work monitor.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Anyone care to break this accident down? Looks like the car lost traction / caught air; and the car didn't turn left. But it also doesn't look like he was really attempting to make that left. Seems like a classic case of looking 5 feet in front of you and not up ahead.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Seki said:


>



You've out done yourself this time.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

drew138 said:


> Anyone care to break this accident down? Looks like the car lost traction / caught air; and the car didn't turn left. But it also doesn't look like he was really attempting to make that left. Seems like a classic case of looking 5 feet in front of you and not up ahead.


It's a combination of things, and not to state the obvious, but it's mostly due to driving too fast for that particular part of the road. As he comes up over that combination crest/turn at speed, you can see him trying to input left steering but the car doesn't respond due to the extreme unloading of the front wheels coming over that crest. At that point, with the car not going where he thinks it should go, he does seem to fixate on the fast-approaching rocks, his hands bring the wheel back to straight-ahead, and carnage ensues. His only hope at saving it would have been to back off the throttle to transfer some weight back to the front wheels...but even then it would have likely only resulted in him going off the road sideways, hitting the rocks broadside, and subsequently rolling the M3 out into the desert


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

drew138 said:


> You've out done yourself this time.


Maybe or maybe not...


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

TBomb said:


> It's a combination of things, and not to state the obvious, but it's mostly due to driving too fast for that particular part of the road. As he comes up over that combination crest/turn at speed, you can see him trying to input left steering but the car doesn't respond due to the extreme unloading of the front wheels coming over that crest. At that point, with the car not going where he thinks it should go, he does seem to fixate on the fast-approaching rocks, his hands bring the wheel back to straight-ahead, and carnage ensues. His only hope at saving it would have been to back off the throttle to transfer some weight back to the front wheels...but even then it would have likely only resulted in him going off the road sideways, hitting the rocks broadside, and subsequently rolling the M3 out into the desert


I think that's a good assessment. but more succinctly summarized in...



VWAddict said:


> Kid was SERIOUSLY overestimating his ability.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

asal said:


> I think that's a good assessment. but more succinctly summarized in...


or
" A man gots to know his limitations"


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

drew138 said:


> Anyone care to break this accident down? Looks like the car lost traction / caught air; and the car didn't turn left. But it also doesn't look like he was really attempting to make that left. Seems like a classic case of looking 5 feet in front of you and not up ahead.


Well.. I saw that too, but I dismissed it as due to the steering going so butt-puckeringly light as he passed the crest of the rise, and he knew he wasn't going anywhere but straight on...

I don't claim to be right, but that's the hypothesis I was working with.

The fact that you could stick an acoustic guitar case between his back and the seatback, and that he was leaning around all over the place suggests that his only 'reference' to 'solidity' was his grip on the steering wheel. -Once that starts twisting freely, you're on the laxative line.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

VWAddict said:


> ...he knew he wasn't going anywhere but straight on...


He probably did the right thing by straightening out the steering wheel... After he did the wrong thing by going too fast. If he kept the steering turned he would have dug in and possibly rolled over. It was more reflex than thought.

I had something like that happen when I was on an ATV tour. I had my daughter on the seat behind me and we were cruising down a wash with lots of boulders. I see two boulders just sticking up out of the sand and the tour group are all winding around them. I head straight for them and as I roll over the top I see that all the sand has been washed out from below them. My brain said "BRAKES!", but somehow my body said "THROTTLE!". If I had hit the brakes I would have went head first into the hole and had the ATV roll over us. Instead I hit the throttle, the front end lifted, and we came down perfectly on all four wheels. The tour guide had looked back, saw what I pulled off, and looked impressed. My daughter thought it was cool as well. I was just glad I didn't crap my pants.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

MisterJJ said:


> He probably did the right thing by straightening out the steering wheel... After he did the wrong thing by going too fast. If he kept the steering turned he would have dug in and possibly rolled over. It was more reflex than thought.
> 
> I had something like that happen when I was on an ATV tour. I had my daughter on the seat behind me and we were cruising down a wash with lots of boulders. I see two boulders just sticking up out of the sand and the tour group are all winding around them. I head straight for them and as I roll over the top I see that all the sand has been washed out from below them. My brain said "BRAKES!", but somehow my body said "THROTTLE!". If I had hit the brakes I would have went head first into the hole and had the ATV roll over us. Instead I hit the throttle, the front end lifted, and we came down perfectly on all four wheels. The tour guide had looked back, saw what I pulled off, and looked impressed. My daughter thought it was cool as well. I was just glad I didn't crap my pants.


whatever the cause one thing is for sure, SEKI owns the previous page!!!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Those are some small hands.


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

We have a hot-off competition on our hands. opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Eye Spye Kamel Tow...

KB... you're my HERO! :laugh:


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

VWAddict said:


> Eye Spye Kamel Tow...
> 
> KB... you're my HERO! :laugh:


^^^Bump Foul.

New rule. First person to post a pic/video of a guy on a page where the first pic on the page is already bump worthy has to..............?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

drew138 said:


> ^^^Bump Foul.
> 
> New rule. First person to post a pic/video of a guy on a page where the first pic on the page is already bump worthy has to..............?


Put a quarter in the jar.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*FV-QR*

I appeal my conviction, citing IB4TR (In Before The Rule)


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Hey kids, let's all help Thomas get the thread back on track!


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

MisterJJ said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


Cinders and ashes! Back on track.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

could totally fap to this page. its beautiful


----------



## blksheep3 (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## ocswing (Sep 24, 2011)

MisterJJ said:


>


Is it bad that I remember this from a SI:Swimsuits edition something like 11 years ago? I remember buying the mag back in high school.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm not gonna go to H2O, though there's some people going I'd really like to meet. The hotel fell through and I was invited to go hiking. Sounds like more fun and less $. :thumbup:

Maybe next year.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Lame.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I know.  I'd like to go but it's not the same going alone. Not that I'd know. I just imagine it wouldn't be fun. People are really cliquey.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

No worries. You're still ok in my books.



But just ok. :beer:


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Seki said:


>


Jesus some of those dudes got straight rag dolled!


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Jesus some of those dudes got straight rag dolled!



Ouch.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## clashofhope (Sep 9, 2011)

NBPT_A3 said:


>


I wish I came home to this...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


>


I love theChive


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

ahhhhh the 8P A3 section, i shall contribute

















not till #thighhighthursday


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

See previous a$s....she strikes again.


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

wonder what she's reaching for. i can assist her.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

How do you guys feel about VMR VB3's for our cars?


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> wonder what she's reaching for. i can assist her.


I'm in there with the seat reclined.


----------



## blksheep3 (Mar 26, 2002)

NBPT_A3 said:


> How do you guys feel about VMR VB3's for our cars?


I toyed with the idea and i like it


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

ceese said:


> I'm in there with the seat reclined.


:thumbup: Very well done, sir. :laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Seriously Audi? You can currently get a TTS, S4, S5, S6, S6 or S8...but no S3. I realize the new car is coming out soon, but why couldn't they have offered the S3 here as a last model year option?


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

*2012 Electric Zoo: New York's Electronic Music Festival*

*2012 Electric Zoo: New York's Electronic Music Festival.*

It’s going to be a crazy weekend!!!:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


>


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Can someone show me a pic of an A3 on A8L Flat Fives?!


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Can someone show me a pic of an A3 on A8L Flat Fives?!


It's called google


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

Joan454 said:


> never wanted an RS3 more than after i saw this picture...


what pic?


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Uber-A3 said:


> what pic?


Spammer. Deleted.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

ceese said:


> It's called google


MKIM so sad!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Those are fat fives, not flat fives, ya?


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> Those are fat fives, not flat fives, ya?


Those are 18" flat fives.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

ceese said:


> It's called google


You must be a google genius because I tried every boolean I could think of and it yielded nothing. Guy is offering a trade so I wanted to know what I'd be sitting like.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Who likes which front and/or rear sway bars and why?

Getting close to that time, methinks.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Rob Cote said:


> Who likes which front and/or rear sway bars and why?
> 
> Getting close to that time, methinks.


Hotchkis - Same as APR. 3 position adjustable. Bushings require greasing via zerk fittings once or twice a year. That can be seen as a pro or con, depending on your perspective. They are hollow bars, but pretty substantial. Haven't heard of one failing. I have these and like them, but have nothing to compare them to.

H&R - Hear lots of good things about these. I think they are solid bars, so they're much less likely to break, but heavier. I'm sure they're adjustable too but I don't know how many positions. Bushings require no maintenance.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## blksheep3 (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## blksheep3 (Mar 26, 2002)

krazyboi said:


>


Never tire of this:laugh:opcorn::thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

*Audi Girl of the Day*


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

ceese said:


>


back leg needs to be straight. not feelin it


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

tcardio said:


> back leg needs to be straight. not feelin it


Maybe that's on purpose so something doen't peek out from below the skirt. :thumbdown:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

ceese said:


>


I call and raise you

[IMG]http://i704.photobucket.com/albums/ww46/tcardio/r8girl.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

tcardio said:


> I call and raise you
> 
> [IMG]http://i704.photobucket.com/albums/ww46/tcardio/r8girl.jpg[/IMG]


:thumbup:

I'll see your call and raise you a cat


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

ceese said:


>


I'll see you your cat and raise you a flying kitten!


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

MisterJJ said:


> I'll see you your cat and raise you a flying kitten!


ahh Mr. Ceese and Mr. JJ you indeed have skills so I raise both of you

[IMG]http://i704.photobucket.com/albums/ww46/tcardio/zb2d6439.jpg[/IMG]

and 

[IMG]http://i704.photobucket.com/al...audi-r8-with-low-mileage-1324763337.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

tcardio said:


> ahh Mr. Ceese and Mr. JJ you indeed have skills so I raise both of you
> 
> [IMG]http://i704.photobucket.com/albums/ww46/tcardio/zb2d6439.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> ...


Too rich for my blood, I fold. :laugh::laugh:

Does make me wish I could find that video of my old cat chasing a dog around my yard.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

tcardio said:


> [IMG]http://i704.photobucket.com/al...audi-r8-with-low-mileage-1324763337.jpg[/IMG]


You wanna sell me just the shell and bumpers from that kit? I completed the rest of the car, then when I sprayed the body, the paint got all ****ed up. :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead: It's been sitting for a couple years now. :thumbdown:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Labor day weekend!


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

lulz

http://www.artisanalpencilsharpening.com/


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

JRutter said:


> lulz
> 
> http://www.artisanalpencilsharpening.com/


I went ahead and ordered two copies and two dozen pencils. Thinking I'll have a few friends over and have a pencil sharpening party.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

*Audi girl of the day*

Since it's a big long weekend.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

*And for the cherry on top of the cake*


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

ceese said:


> I went ahead and ordered two copies and two dozen pencils. Thinking I'll have a few friends over and have a pencil sharpening party.


Let me know when. I'll fly up. Sweet. I've been looking to learn a new skill to compliment my artisanal match striking techniques.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

ceese said:


> I went ahead and ordered two copies and two dozen pencils. Thinking I'll have a few friends over and have a pencil sharpening party.


The amazon reviews are hilarious. :thumbup:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

JRutter said:


> The amazon reviews are hilarious. :thumbup:


 Check the Amazon reviews for "Bic for her".


----------



## dman4486 (Jun 22, 2011)

krazyboi said:


>


 :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Seki said:


>


 I'd do this :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

who is that?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> who is that?


 i have no clue :thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## Bull_D (May 28, 2012)

krazyboi said:


>


 I'd do this :thumbup:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

*Audi Girl of the day*


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

SEX


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> SEX


 You used the wrong image. I fixed it for you, buddy.:thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

ceese said:


>


 I don't see a car here, Rob, so I thought it spoke for itself


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Golf 7 or A3 with missing rear hatch glass?


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

One of my fwendzz.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Golf 7 or A3 with missing rear hatch glass?


 Oh I get it. They moved the hatch windows onto the rear doors and called it a new car. So sly.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


>


 The thing she does at 3:20 is insane. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZlD2Yt3t7A&feature=player_embedded#t=200s


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Golf 7 or A3 with missing rear hatch glass?


 The Golf doesn't have as much cubic space as the A3 - it's narrower. I was surprised after test driving the TDI how much more cramped it felt.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

ceese said:


> The Golf doesn't have as much cubic space as the A3 - it's narrower. I was surprised after test driving the TDI how much more cramped it felt.


 This is just a side view, but judging by the back it looks like they gave the new gal some more room for junk in the trunk. Check out the write up on the main Vortex page http://www.vwvortex.com/news/volkswagen-news/volkswagen-golf-7-first-official-photos/


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

NBPT_A3 said:


> This is just a side view, but judging by the back it looks like they gave the new gal some more room for junk in the trunk. Check out the write up on the main Vortex page http://www.vwvortex.com/news/volkswagen-news/volkswagen-golf-7-first-official-photos/


 I was commenting more on two full sized adults sitting in the front seats. I'm 6'2" 230lbs and I have buddy even bigger than me and we can both fit comfortably in the front of my A3. That would never happen in the Golf, which surprised me because there doesn't seem to be that much of a difference from the outside but it's pretty noticeable when I get in. The Fiat 500 actually seems to be roomier in the front than the Golf. Of course, I'm a big guy so I'm probably more aware of it than most would be, but I deffinitely felt cramped in it. 

It would make sense if it was intentional on the part of VAG since the Audi is considered a premium car and the Golf an economy car. 

I sized these images so the rear track was about the same.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Golf 7 or A3 with missing rear hatch glass?


 No question about it... they melted the side profile of the golf (always thought it was uggo) to look like an A3 sportback. 

the rear door window trick... yup. A3. but the A3 is still more graceful


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

NBPT_A3 said:


>


 I wouldn't kick it out of my garage. 

GTI version might get invited to it.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

t_white said:


> One of my fwendzz.


 time for stalking


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

MisterJJ said:


> I wouldn't kick it out of my garage.
> 
> GTI version might get invited to it.


 I think it's a great looking car and the TDI drives very nicely, but as I said just a little too narrow for me.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Seki said:


>


 Get out of the garage and make me a samwich!


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Seki said:


>


 That looks like a handy way to inspect the bushings... 

...if you know what I mean...! 

:laugh:


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

*AUDI girlS of the day*


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

Seki said:


>


 I think that sign should say Seki is our hero!


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

*Audi Girl of the Day*


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


>


 FLBP and an R8...just ruined my pants.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

[video=dailymotion;xqzsjv]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xqzsjv_lucy-pinder-exotic-car-bikini-shoot_sexy[/video]


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


>


 :heart:


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Bull_D (May 28, 2012)

all i know is, when i come back i want to come back as an R8. 
can you possibly imagine having as much hot azz on you as the R8 has had in this thread??? :laugh:


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Bull_D said:


> all i know is, when i come back i want to come back as an R8.
> can you possibly imagine having as much hot azz on you as the R8 has had in this thread??? :laugh:


 And the streak is broke.....


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

drew138 said:


> And the streak is broke.....


 Well since that happened...

Was just thinking how all the cars posted in this forum are always clean. It's pretty awesome. :thumbup: Good work all around.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


>


 wtf


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


>


 Damn gingers....ruining my morning!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Damn gingers....ruining my morning!


 Hey they're down to just 2% of the world population. Almost there? 


I don't really mean that. I have a few ginger friends.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


>


 vag


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...e-be-gingers!-or-quot-The-redhead-thread-quot


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Thanks for stopping in. See you in a few months. :wave:


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

Friday morning domination completed! Thanks Boy Krazy! 

Just trolling for the most part.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rogerthat said:


> Just trolling for the most part.


 I couldn't tell 

More!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Skills...


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

krazyboi said:


> Skills...


 Yeah my buddies put that together. There are of ton of photos they took of her that they haven't posted up yet. 

They invited me to that but I'm pretty sure the wife would not have approved.  

http://www.gearzandbeers.com/cromtshirts.html


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rogerthat said:


> Yeah my buddies put that together. There are of ton of photos they took of her that they haven't posted up yet.
> 
> They invited me to that but I'm pretty sure the wife would not have approved.
> 
> http://www.gearzandbeers.com/cromtshirts.html


 You can have him send me the good pics directly


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

http://www.rock103.com/pages/bod/show_thong.html?bod=040210.jpg 

[IMG]http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-azEB80Bkr2M/UEgjW5Oq7fI/AAAAAAAAUJw/aiOBqu_pQkE/s1600/6.jpg


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

http://gearzandbeers.com/dezzxo.html


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Seki said:


>


:thumbup:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

*when you want your passat to look like an audi*


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Seki 

You spend way too much time on this


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

I approve of his dedication. Some of the others on here need to step up their game.


----------



## Bull_D (May 28, 2012)

when would one have the time to drive their car??? :sly:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> I approve of his dedication. Some of the others on here need to step up their game.


You've seen her before and you love her and now she's back with a few new shots


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

ceese said:


> Seki
> 
> You spend way too much time on this


It’s a very slow day at work!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

ceese said:


> You've seen her before and you love her and now she's back with a few new shots


It really is a stunning color. :thumbup:


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

sorry, but lol


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Dibs on the one in the front!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> _Dibs on the one in the front!


fixed? :sly::laugh:


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Dibs on the one in the front!


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

*Audi Girl of the day*


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> fixed? :sly::laugh:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> fixed? :sly::laugh:


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Seki said:


>


:laugh:


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Rob Cote said:


> It really is a stunning color. :thumbup:


Agreed... -but I believe they're _all_ pink on the inside...


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)




----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

Seki said:


>


That's a funny place to make a sandwich!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

VWAddict said:


>


Coin slot!


----------



## jordnalos (Nov 19, 2009)

^^ I see a bottle of Proactiv and what looks to be small tubes of ointment


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Wrenching anyone?


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Wrenching anyone?


Her ankle looks like it is about to snap, kinda weird looking for a photo.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

t_white said:


> Her ankle looks like it is about to snap, kinda weird looking for a photo.


What ankles?


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> What ankles?


Lolz

Oh and:


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

I'll be honest...I like the car ^ more.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

jordnalos said:


> ^^ I see a bottle of Proactiv and what looks to be small tubes of ointment


I find you observation skills... lacking.

Check the mirror.


----------



## Clos (Jan 11, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

I give it three thumbs up!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


:thumbup:


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

That was actually a pretty cool video idea, not to mention that a few of those bodies weren't half bad to look at. :laugh::thumbup: cool find.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

t_white said:


> Lolz
> 
> Oh and:


I see four rings.


----------



## Bull_D (May 28, 2012)

drew138 said:


> I see four rings.


i see closer to 35 :laugh:


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Seki said:


>




How does this get posted and no one asks WTF? 

WTF?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

drew138 said:


> How does this get posted and no one asks WTF?
> 
> WTF?


Because it's lol bump! son! :thumbup:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Rob Cote said:


> Because it's lol bump! son! :thumbup:


You mean 9mu8 101.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

drew138 said:


> How does this get posted and no one asks WTF?
> 
> WTF?


WTF is the norm here.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

TBomb said:


> You mean 9mu8 101.


I still don't get the name of this thread


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Bada bada bing for the lads fight


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Uber-A3 said:


> I still don't get the name of this thread


Carry your monitor to a mirror. Then read it.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

*Audi girl of the day*


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

Rob Cote said:


> Carry your monitor to a mirror. Then read it.


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> Carry your monitor to a mirror. Then read it.


Let's hope it's a CRT. I'd like to see a video of that.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

drew138 said:


> How does this get posted and no one asks WTF?
> 
> WTF?


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

Rob Cote said:


> Carry your monitor to a mirror. Then read it.


ahh I see now


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Uber-A3 said:


> ahh I see now


holy crap..over 2000 posts and u just assumed its a b00bies page?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

tsk tsk mother fckin' tsk


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)




----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)




----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)




----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Here is some fb fapage as well, including this beauty:











http://m.facebook.com/SexyGirlsVag?...03012.124962.461351237224521&__user=509508263


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

JRutter said:


>


LOL!


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

Hello.... 

I feel like there are WAY more photos of girls with Audis then there used to be... its a good thing.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

^^^ haha


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

krazyboi said:


>


 otflmao!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Well after a lengthy time of readin through the A3 threads. I will say I am really looking forward to getting one come spring. It can't come fast enough! 

I just love Audi's 










*edited for blasphemy of not including with first post in 9mu8 101


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Ponto said:


> Well after a lengthy time of readin through the A3 threads. I will say I am really looking forward to getting one come spring. It can't come fast enough!


 First A3 forum post is in 9mu8 101 thread = Win 

First A3 forum post in 9mu8 101 thread does not include pic of boobies = Major Fail


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

MisterJJ said:


> First A3 forum post is in 9mu8 101 thread = Win
> 
> First A3 forum post in 9mu8 101 thread does not include pic of boobies = Major Fail


 Net zero?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

MisterJJ said:


> First A3 forum post is in 9mu8 101 thread = Win
> 
> First A3 forum post in 9mu8 101 thread does not include pic of boobies = Major Fail


 My apologies. What was I thinking. 














































I surely hope you will accept these as part of my apology. 

Also relevant. Currently looking at this: 










In Miami, bit of a trek. 3.2L 2007. But with 10k Miles on it for 22k... Long as nothing is wrong with it I would be crazy not to. Currently theres an A3 with 5 times the mileage going for 10 grand more.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> My apologies. What was I thinking.


 We'll let your mistake slide this time


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

*Audi girl of the day*


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

saw this on facebook "pedros a3" this anyone on here?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Also relevant. Currently looking at this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'd do it. That's a crazy price for only 10,000 miles. As long as everything checks out I'd say go for it! :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

TBomb said:


> I'd do it. That's a crazy price for only 10,000 miles. As long as everything checks out I'd say go for it! :thumbup:


 My thoughts exactly! Even after shipping and importing to Canada I am still way ahead. Plus its a 3.2 How could I not! Just need to sell the bastard child (Mk4) 

Anyone know anyone down in the Miami area? haha Should go check it out. 3,000Mi from me is a bit of a drive ha.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> My thoughts exactly! Even after shipping and importing to Canada I am still way ahead. Plus its a 3.2 How could I not! Just need to sell the bastard child (Mk4)
> 
> Anyone know anyone down in the Miami area? haha Should go check it out. 3,000Mi from me is a bit of a drive ha.


 Good excuse for a fall vacation.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> My thoughts exactly! Even after shipping and importing to Canada I am still way ahead. Plus its a 3.2 How could I not! Just need to sell the bastard child (Mk4)
> 
> Anyone know anyone down in the Miami area? haha Should go check it out. 3,000Mi from me is a bit of a drive ha.


 Good excuse for a fall vacation. 

Was going to comment that those can't be real then saw the URL to the photo. Nope not real.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

*Audi GRRLS of the day.*


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Anyone know what color this is?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

ceese said:


> Anyone know what color this is?


 I'd venture to say Meteor pearl?


----------



## 2.city (May 27, 2008)

Ponto said:


> My apologies. What was I thinking.
> 
> I surely hope you will accept these as part of my apology.
> 
> ...


 Just buy my car, its already in Canada! (All highways miles, I am a salesman and going to a TDi) 
http://www.autotrader.ca/a/Audi/A3/GUELPH/Ontario/19_6094542_/?showcpo=ShowCPO


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

2.city said:


> Just buy my car, its already in Canada! (All highways miles, I am a salesman and going to a TDi)
> http://www.autotrader.ca/a/Audi/A3/GUELPH/Ontario/19_6094542_/?showcpo=ShowCPO


 80K vs 10K...:what:


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

ceese said:


> Anyone know what color this is?


 Lava Diarrhea?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

drew138 said:


> Lava Diarrhea?


 It does sort have that runny baby green to it.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

drew138 said:


> Lava Diarrhea?


 It does sort have that runny baby green to it. 

Slap me upside the head though - I think its still a great color most probably because I've never seen it before


----------



## 2.city (May 27, 2008)

NBPT_A3 said:


> 80K vs 10K...:what:


 Also, $6000 less and no import fees/ hassles. 

Its a pain in the ass to bring a car over from the states and very expensive if not manufactured in the USA as well.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Also relevant. Currently looking at this: 










In Miami, bit of a trek. 3.2L 2007. But with 10k Miles on it for 22k... Long as nothing is wrong with it I would be crazy not to. Currently theres an A3 with 5 times the mileage going for 10 grand more.[/QUOTE] 

I've seen that car for sale for the past 3 or 4 months. It makes me wonder why it hasn't sold if it was such a "steal".


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Also relevant. Currently looking at this: 










In Miami, bit of a trek. 3.2L 2007. But with 10k Miles on it for 22k... Long as nothing is wrong with it I would be crazy not to. Currently theres an A3 with 5 times the mileage going for 10 grand more.[/QUOTE] 



_I've seen that car for sale for the past 3 or 4 months. It makes me wonder why it hasn't sold if it was such a "steal"._


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

JRutter said:


>


 Would be better if she just rode down cobblestone :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

*Audi girl of the day*


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

*OT*





 
[/OT]


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

That was a slydog maneuver! Nicely done! 





but wtf? how was that OT?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Rob Cote said:


> but wtf? how was that OT?


 not strictly OT maybe, but no (.)(.)


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Oh wow. I totally was thinking in my head OT is ON topic. :banghead::banghead::banghead::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

JRutter said:


> [/OT]


 Looks like a fun afternoon.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

JRutter said:


>


 Awesome!!!


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

ceese said:


> Looks like a fun afternoon.


 more like a rolling clusterfcuk!


----------



## jay'stig (Nov 8, 2010)

Uber-A3 said:


> more like a rolling clusterfcuk!


 I find absolutely no enjoyment in riding in large packs, and on highways. It is just dumb and boring.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

2.city said:


> Just buy my car, its already in Canada! (All highways miles, I am a salesman and going to a TDi)
> http://www.autotrader.ca/a/Audi/A3/GUELPH/Ontario/19_6094542_/?showcpo=ShowCPO


 I did see yours actually! There aren't many 3.2's for sale in Canada I have noticed. It looks very clean however to high of km's for me. I am not in a rush and am being picky. 



2.city said:


> Also, $6000 less and no import fees/ hassles.
> 
> Its a pain in the ass to bring a car over from the states and very expensive if not manufactured in the USA as well.


 Ah I have had a few friends that have imported its not to bad, your car is 6k cheaper but 136k vs 16k is more then worth the price difference to me. I am still on the hunt. 



DG7Projects said:


> _I've seen that car for sale for the past 3 or 4 months. It makes me wonder why it hasn't sold if it was such a "steal"._


 And here I was a little hesitant as I knew it had been for sale for 2-3 Weeks. Thanks for the heads up definitely off the list! I am just curious as to why its still for sale! Funny though I emailed about it, guy called me back within 15 minutes. Did mention he isn't here to rip me of...  haha 

Onto the next! Idea is a 3.2 with under 50k Miles (80k Km) SO we shall see what now til spring brings. Color options The Lava Grey, Brilliant Black, or Is it Ocean blue (basically a pipe dream on that last one) Would like the white but the other half is hates white so it would be the dog house for a bit if I did haha. 

Because I am being sentimental - 








My current Gti and one of the last times it's going to look like this. Going back to stock for the winter then selling it off! Not bad for 215k Km though. 

And because of such a long ass post.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Clearly I am getting lots of work done in the office today. 




























Bah I want an A3 Already.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

Ponto said:


>


 I wouldn't kick her out of bed for eating crackers..


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

lol bump!


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

^ Holy eff.... Lemme guess Russia?


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

JRutter said:


>


 must be cold out, he took his coat with him


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

*When censorship goes to far*


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Ponto said:


> ^ Holy eff.... Lemme guess Russia?


 Yep. -Last week, I think. -It was in the Russian Dashcam thread. 

Almost as weird as this (from 3 days ago): 

 

(click the picture to watch)


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Ha yeah I just saw that ****. :laugh:


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

VWAddict said:


> Yep. -Last week, I think. -It was in the Russian Dashcam thread.
> 
> Almost as weird as this (from 3 days ago):
> 
> ...


 
The guys music in the car is timed pretty good to the crash!


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Seki said:


>


 Can't wait for the white sheet to come off. Also looking forward the the unveiling of the car.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Yeah, I've been responsible for unveiling a few myself... 

They're usually exciting to see in the flesh for the first time or two, but after a while they just get on your nerves, and they keep making demands on your wallet and time. -Maintenance is usually a HUGE issue. 

-Then there's the car.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh the Mk4 forums. Someones been going on a hayday


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

*Jon Olsson's R8*

I love this thing. 




























And I really want to try this!!


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> I love this thing.


 He's selling it isn't he? http://jon-olsson.com/?p=9632 

"The most extreme R8 in the world for sale? 
As you all know I am not normal… When I was going to bed last night I started thinking about the fact that I miss the build process of a new car, so then it hit me, why dont I sell my R8 and build a new one? 

After the Ascari track visit I have been thinking more and more about a more raw race car feeling so incase someone is interested in this car I might just build myself a new R8 and let that one go more towards a cleaned out race car, skipping the interior, the AC and the radio, making it super uncomfortable but possibly even faster then this one… 

So if you are looking for the baddest R8 in the world, just shoot me an e mail at [email protected] to get all the specs and lets go from there. I have invested about 300 000€ on this car (not including the car) so every little bit of this car is as good as it can get!"


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Trying to figure out who ^^ is. Anyone?!?!


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

Not a clue  

Just some young punk, April 1979, if the 479 is the month and year he was born. 

No offense intended to all you young punks out there


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

If he's a young punk then being an '88 kid makes me a baby?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> If he's a young punk then being an '88 kid makes me a baby?


 We're apparently infants.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NBPT_A3 said:


> If he's a young punk then being an '88 kid makes me a baby?





Rob Cote said:


> We're apparently infants.


 Children...it's ok. You're still welcomed here 

I'm still an 80's child myself...just barely, but it makes me feel good :beer:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah for the 80's kids! haha


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I feel like we got it goin' on. Nickelodeon and the real O.G. Looney Toons. :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Don't forget about the Smurf's and The Racoons!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Angry Beavers 
Roco's Modern Life 
Hey Arnold 
Doug 
Are You Afraid of the Dark


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Voltron and Thundercats!


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Bugs Bunny 
Daffy Duck 
Road Runner 
Sylvester and Tweety 
Tom and Jerry (Favorite) 

Eghad, I'm old! When did that happen?!?


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Angry Beavers
> Roco's Modern Life
> Hey Arnold
> Doug
> Are You Afraid of the Dark


 Way after my time, I've heard of Doug. 

Daytime 70s TV 

Star Blazers 
Brady Bunch 
Andy Griffith Show 
8 is Enough 
Different Strokes 
Voltron and Transformers just beginning 
Tom and Jerry 
Flintstones


----------



## Ulua4me2012 (May 8, 2012)

MisterJJ said:


> Bugs Bunny
> Daffy Duck
> Road Runner
> Sylvester and Tweety
> ...


 
watched the first group of toons myself as a kid and the second with my kids.... 
evrything gets better with age...well except my back, after 3hrs installing a 3in downpipe on said childs GTI:facepalm: 


more bewbs pls


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

You kids... 

_*GET OFF MY LAWN!!!*_ 

:laugh:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Road Runner was the ****. Bugs and daffy was right up there, too. Lola was a smoke show. :thumbup:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

*Audi girl of the day*



Ulua4me2012 said:


> more bewbs pls


 As requested


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

oook 










I don't know who she is, but dang she is cute. 










repost possibly??


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

random - but once you know what is going on -


----------



## Ulua4me2012 (May 8, 2012)

JRutter said:


> random - but once you know what is going on -


 Who was under the table I wonder...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

At first I was like WTF did you just post. But that is hilarious. 
I'd crawl under her table when she is reading any time. 

Seriously though, I kinda wanna get my gf to attempt this when she is studying or some **** haha. Hmm :laugh:


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

MisterJJ said:


> Bugs Bunny
> Daffy Duck
> Road Runner
> Sylvester and Tweety
> ...





ceese said:


> Way after my time, I've heard of Doug.
> 
> Daytime 70s TV
> 
> ...





VWAddict said:


> You kids...
> 
> _*GET OFF MY LAWN!!!*_
> 
> :laugh:





Rob Cote said:


> Road Runner was the ****. Bugs and daffy was right up there, too. Lola was a smoke show. :thumbup:


 Thank everyone :laugh: 





yes, even the kids :facepalm:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Seriously though, I kinda wanna get my gf to attempt this when she is studying or some **** haha. Hmm :laugh:


 Do this. Post video. You have to now.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

JRutter said:


> random - but once you know what is going on -


 Nice!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> Nice!












And I like. :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> Do this. Post video. You have to now.


 Doing it would be the easy part, convincing her to let me film it... opcorn: Would be tricky to say the least.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

*Things that bounce.*


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Doing it would be the easy part, convincing her to let me film it... opcorn: Would be tricky to say the least.


 less posting without video. more videoing then posting video. :thumbup:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

*Audi girl of the day*


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

You sure love your Asians eh? 
I think the last few girls of the day all have been. 

*no complaints though, all great shots! Keep em coming lol


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> You sure love your Asians eh?
> I think the last few girls of the day all have been.
> 
> *no complaints though, all great shots! Keep em coming lol


 Personally, Asians and I don't get along...but that's something I'll have to deal with. Carry on.


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

slightly OT, but maybe asians made this.. needed little fingers, for sure


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

^^ badassery at it's finest! :beer:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Personally, Asians and I don't get along...but that's something I'll have to deal with. Carry on.


 Maybe this will cheer you up 





































And many more found at: 

http://www.facebook.com/hot.girls.self.shots 

Oh facebook sluts.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Buddy just sent me this.... :facepalm:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> Buddy just sent me this.... :facepalm:


 I was about to say "at least she didn't get run over"...but then I stopped as soon as I saw the door take her face out.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> I was about to say "at least she didn't get run over"...but then I stopped as soon as I saw the door take her face out.


 Ohman. Ouch. It's so mean to actually put these on the internet but thank god they do...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Seki said:


>





cldub said:


> That flair at 3:10 was insane


 



 

Some more recent work of his.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> You sure love your Asians eh?
> I think the last few girls of the day all have been.
> 
> *no complaints though, all great shots! Keep em coming lol


 Women in general are :thumbup:, although at the moment Asian women are getting more of my attention and for good reason.  



krazyboi said:


> Personally, Asians and I don't get along...but that's something I'll have to deal with. Carry on.


 I wouldn't worry about it. As much as I try I can't seem to get along with white people. They make no sense and they do and say funky things.


----------



## BrynAppe (Mar 20, 2011)

How about some sexy dude photos for the ladies opcorn:. just kidding, thats the last thing i want to see


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BrynAppe said:


> How about some sexy dude photos for the ladies opcorn:. just kidding, thats the last thing i want to see


 Hahah what not wanting some Chip n Dales?


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

BrynAppe said:


> How about some sexy dude photos for the ladies opcorn:. just kidding, thats the last thing i want to see


 Ask and you shall receive - just don't ever ask again. 5 posts in over a years time and this is what you ask for.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

*Hipstagram*

Since we are waaaay OT here. 

Anyone have IG? 

@dasponto


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Ponto said:


> Since we are waaaay OT here.
> 
> Anyone have IG?
> 
> @dasponto


 @cl_dub


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

@rob_cote ic:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

I have an audi board on pinterest: http://pinterest.com/patrickhopkins/audi-obsessors/ 

Featuring some of us 

And a twitter @phops802 

Warning...I tweet a lot for my job (API Management)...so that'll consume you if you don't follow a ton of people.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

*VAG girl of the day*


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Hate your job?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Tell me where this is....NOW!


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Tell me where this is....NOW!


 YSATI 

Los Caracoles. Between Argentina and Chile.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

MisterJJ said:


> YSATI
> 
> Los Caracoles. Between Argentina and Chile.


 Those bitche$ better have an RS3 for me to tear up that glorious tarmac with when I arrive.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

That would be an amazing drive. 











ALso this show should come back on...


----------



## BritBulldog (Feb 6, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Since we are waaaay OT here.
> 
> Anyone have IG?
> 
> @dasponto


 
@forbesthebrit


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

ceese said:


> 5 posts in over a years time and this is what you ask for.


 Bahahahaha


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Julianne482 said:


> an we get this to 700+ pages?


 Hey Jules, tits or gtfo!


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Julianne482 said:


> an we get this to 700+ pages?http://www.****.info/09bh.jpg


 Magic boxes that multiply the page count?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Julianne482 said:


> an we get this to 700+ pages?http://www.****.info/09bh.jpg


I'd fix your HTML code but I don't want to open pandora's box of sh!t.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

*Maxim Girl of the day*


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

been staring at this for a couple days now.... she is so pretty...:heart:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah she definitely is. 

Spring can not come fast enough. I want my A3...


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ponto said:


>


Give me a name....I'm in love.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

More hysterical Literature


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

I think someone is tickling their feet under the table!
:laugh:


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Give me a name....I'm in love.


http://www.maxim.com/hometown-hotties/haha-hotties-alyssa


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Brasil! :beer:


----------



## ApexAudi (Nov 23, 2011)

So I recently dyno'd my car and I wasn't happy with the way the graph looked, skiing is not my sport.

So I did what any man on a budget would do...

I gave my car to a local shop and wrote them a check for $10 000 and told them "make my car SICK FAST YO" . They're still working on it, but they gave me a dyno plot yesterday.

Gonna be SOOO awesome, I'm PUMPED!!!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> Since we are waaaay OT here.
> 
> Anyone have IG?
> 
> @dasponto


@krazyboi ic:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

drew138 said:


> http://www.maxim.com/hometown-hotties/haha-hotties-alyssa


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

*Maxim time!*

2013 Hometown Hottie finalists



















And just some good ones I found. 




























Happy Monday everyone. 
:wave:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)




----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

^^^ What a dick. Too cool to even stop and see if they were alright


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

+1.

Douchebag for 'showing off'.

Double-douche for not stopping. "_no, ƒüçk that guy... he's rétårdêd.._"


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

^^^^ Both idiots - keep that kind of speed on the track.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

[No message]


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> ^^^^ Both idiots - keep that kind of speed on the track.


This.

Passing is one thing, but he was clearly moving along pretty good. Could have just as easily lost control himself going over that crest.


----------



## Bull_D (May 28, 2012)

i don't know....back in the 80's, they ran a full page print add showing a beetle floating on a lake. the small print caption below said "if ted kennedy drove a VW he would be president today" thought was pretty ballsy....and funny......

and of course there is the famous "terrorist golf" commercial..


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Speaking of good Ad's






I find this one hilarious. Also has any one here done the Leavenworth Drive?


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> This.
> 
> Passing is one thing, but he was clearly moving along pretty good. Could have just as easily lost control himself going over that crest.


Agreed.

I just watched that again and they're both idiots. I think about how badly that could have ended if there had been another car in that roundabout.




Ponto said:


> Speaking of good Ad's
> 
> I find this one hilarious. Also has any one here done the Leavenworth Drive?


Which one? The spring german car drive or the Octoberfest drive. I did Octoberfest a couple years ago and was trying to get one going this year and my thread was hijacked by MKIII and MKIV guys but I might go anyway even though I'll probably end up being the only Audi - there are few nicely modded Jetas and Corrados in W. Washington that might show up.

Maybe with luck Troy (if he hasn't sold his car yet), JRutter, ZCSPEC or a few other area A3s might decide to make an appearance on OCT 20th. hint hint.

Octoberfest thread

https://www.facebook.com/events/497928763553570/


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ponto said:


>


I just ordered tickets to Leavenworth.



No not really. But very tempted.


----------



## Ulua4me2012 (May 8, 2012)

Ok guys please enough with the bullshi+ posts....:facepalm:

More +i+s!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> Which one? The spring german car drive or the Octoberfest drive. I did Octoberfest a couple years ago and was trying to get one going this year and my thread was hijacked by MKIII and MKIV guys but I might go anyway even though I'll probably end up being the only Audi - there are few nicely modded Jetas and Corrados in W. Washington that might show up.
> 
> Maybe with luck Troy (if he hasn't sold his car yet), JRutter, ZCSPEC or a few other area A3s might decide to make an appearance on OCT 20th. hint hint.
> 
> ...


The German car drive, we have done it the past two years, last year had 12 cars from Alberta dive the 1000 miles down. Had a range of 84 Jetta to a 450hp Allroad and an S4 avant and everything in between even a baby pule yellow M3 haha. We are going this year again, hoping to have my A3 and some work done to it in time for the drive. 

We talked about the Oktoberfest one but its to late this year for us to rally a trip. 

http://www.facebook.com/LeavenworthDrive?fref=ts

We are the lost Canadians, (story behind that of course)











And well why not go for the Lederhosen! First one is from our trip, the rest are in request of more boobs!!!!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ponto said:


> *More boobs*!!!!


You sold me.

I shall bring her home to Boston with me. :heart::heart:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

haha that is my buddies gf she was a riot the entire trip! I am sure you could convince her to move from Vancouver to Boston lol










Four Loko's got the best of a few of my friends. Well that and Jager.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

*Audi Girl of the day - been a busy work week*


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I can't post it here because I'll get banned again :facepalm:

But y'all seen the girl in the Cornell library? :thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> I can't post it here because I'll get banned again :facepalm:
> 
> But y'all seen the girl in the Cornell library? :thumbup:


Meant to watch it last night!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> I can't post it here because I'll get banned again :facepalm:
> 
> But y'all seen the girl in the Cornell library? :thumbup:


Did not see this before! 




























That is ballsy.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

I'd assume that's her ^?

Does this girl have a name?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Cameron Knight seems to be the consensus


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Cameron Knight seems to be the consensus


Ah yes, found her, NSFW by any means lmao. I'll check it out at home.


----------



## blksheep3 (Mar 26, 2002)

http://cnettv.cnet.com/2014-audi-a3-sportback/9742-1_53-50132316.html


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

blksheep3 said:


> http://cnettv.cnet.com/2014-audi-a3-sportback/9742-1_53-50132316.html


----------



## blksheep3 (Mar 26, 2002)

MisterJJ said:


>


I know... I know, its a mini shooting brake


----------



## blksheep3 (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

blksheep3 said:


> http://cnettv.cnet.com/2014-audi-a3-sportback/9742-1_53-50132316.html


"Other A3 variants will continue coming here."

Remember when variant meant wagon? (i.e. - mk3 Golf Variant)
To continue coming here, don't you first have to start?
I feel like Audi doesn't realize the sort of cult that the A3 has formed here in the states. Or maybe I'm overstating it. But I think an A3 sedan is totally going to flop. I mean, the A4 is a huge success. I know several former and current owners. I've never heard them say, "Man, this thing would be really awesome if it was exactly the same just a liiiiitle bit smaller." :thumbdown:


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> "Other A3 variants will continue coming here."
> 
> Remember when variant meant wagon? (i.e. - mk3 Golf Variant)
> To continue coming here, don't you first have to start?
> I feel like Audi doesn't realize the sort of cult that the A3 has formed here in the states. Or maybe I'm overstating it. But I think an A3 sedan is totally going to flop. I mean, the A4 is a huge success. I know several former and current owners. I've never heard them say, "Man, this thing would be really awesome if it was exactly the same just a liiiiitle bit smaller." :thumbdown:


And we will call the A4 Sport or maybe the A4 City :facepalm:

I think one of the reasons the A3 did not meet Audi's sales expectations, was the wheel gap. Come on Audi, almost 3" up front and 2.5" in the rear. I bet plenty of people wanted the A3, but knew they would have to dump another $500 to $2000 for a proper suspension, on top of paying a premium price.

I also think allot of A3'ers were quick to identify the A3 problems, i. e. bad ac, cam follower, pvc, etc. Many solutions were provided by BSH & Others and Audi was forced to warranty some of the more grievous problems. 

But, I want a Sportback, not a small sedan . . . Audi do you hear US :wave:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

azoceanblue said:


> Audi do you hear US :wave:


Try typing in all caps! (Be sure to use at least one lower case letter, otherwise the forum will make it all lower case. )


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Well it's time for us to compete with the BMW 1-Series owners with a tiny sedan, I suppose. :banghead:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Well it's time for us to compete with the BMW 1-Series owners with a tiny sedan, I suppose. :banghead:


Wouldn't that be more so the A1... well should be? haha


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Wouldn't that be more so the A1... well should be? haha


The A1 looks like a smart car with a larger bonnet to me


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Well it's time for us to compete with the BMW 1-Series owners with a tiny sedan, I suppose. :banghead:


BMW sold 515 1-series in the U.S. in September. Yeah, that's a market you want to go after. :screwy:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

MisterJJ said:


> BMW sold 515 1-series in the U.S. in September. Yeah, that's a market you want to go after. :screwy:


I must confess...I am in love with my buddies M1. Sorry Audi Gods (aka Gods of the Rings).


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> The A1 looks like a smart car with a larger bonnet to me


Looks like it's begging for an RS3 drivetrain swap to me...



NBPT_A3 said:


> I must confess...I am in love with my buddies M1. Sorry Audi Gods (aka Gods of the Rings).


M1










or 1M?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

EDIT: Damn you Rob. :laugh:




NBPT_A3 said:


> I must confess...I am in love with my buddies M1. Sorry Audi Gods (aka Gods of the Rings).


Your buddy has one of these? 












:laugh: If you meant the "1M" as BMW has called it, then yeah...I'd be all over that. Amazing little car :thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

TBomb said:


> :laugh: If you meant the "1M" as BMW has called it, then yeah...I'd be all over that. Amazing little car :thumbup:


Honestly, I dig 'em both. Just want some clarification. :laugh:


----------



## Bull_D (May 28, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> Looks like it's begging for an RS3 drivetrain swap to me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice car, but geesh isn't that guy a little too anal worrying about getting the tires dirty?? 

i considered a 1M, but LOTS more coin, no room to toss a bike or haul 5 persons, and rear wheel only....not ideal for mountain winters. hot ride though.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

I meant 1M haha sorry fellas.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I meant 1M haha sorry fellas.


Is it just me or does that rear wheel look photoshopped?

But on topic it is a nice car. I'd rock it. If it weren't for price, and lack of space. hahah


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Is it just me or does that rear wheel look photoshopped?
> 
> But on topic it is a nice car. I'd rock it. If it weren't for price, and lack of space. hahah


Just lens barreling on a wide angle lens but see how you could think that. 

Love the 1M - It'a a lot bigger than the A1 though and closer in size to the A3 which is why I think Audi is bringing the sedan over to compete with the 135i and 128i. BMWs keep getting bigger. The 3 series is as big as the 5 series was a decade ago.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

ceese said:


> Just lens barreling on a wide angle lens but see how you could think that.
> 
> Love the 1M - It'a a lot bigger than the A1 though and closer in size to the A3 which is why I think Audi is bringing the sedan over to compete with the 135i and 128i. BMWs keep getting bigger. The 3 series is as big as the 5 series was a decade ago.












The 5's used to be my favorite in the line-up, and their too big now. I'd get a 328 and rock the **** out of it....but the s4 is my next investment. Sorry boys.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Back on topic


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## slowandlow (Sep 9, 2002)

^^^great odin's raven!!!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

LMAO


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

By the beard of Zeus! I must have her.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

*Down with Bra's*

Hands work much better. 























































http://cdn.brosome.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/Hand-Bras-23.jpg

[IMG]http://cdn.brosome.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/Hand-Bras-37.jpg








:laugh:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Long live the handbra!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

krazyboi said:


>


Now that I can live with.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

http://FunnyOrDie.com/m/789p


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## CVoight87 (Feb 7, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


>


Who is this?


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

CVoight87 said:


> Who is this?


my next girlfriend.


true story, BRO.


----------



## CVoight87 (Feb 7, 2010)

She seriously looks like an old highschool friend ...roommate thinks so too but she has gone over radar since new man so new pictures or conversations


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

CVoight87 said:


> Who is this?


Some girl I saw on theCHIVE


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

http://www.redbullstratos.com/live/


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> http://www.redbullstratos.com/live/


Wonder if there's a delay...just in case of something bad.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

nothing will go wrong... how hard can this be?:screwy:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

AAAANNNNNND Canceled. They will try again tomorrow.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

krazyboi said:


> Wonder if there's a delay...just in case of something bad.


Yup... 20 Seconds. If something goes wrong, that last 20 seconds will be worth $$$.










edit - For page 69 ownage


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Heyo! Page 69!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


>


Name? GIVE ME A NAME! :heart:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

She's really gunna regret that upper-arm tattoo when she starts gittin' old!

_"Momma, why do you look more and more like yo' tattoo?"_


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

And I'll be like "Don't speak to your mom like that, get back to polishing those wheels"


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


> And I'll be like "Don't speak to your mom like that, get back to polishing those wheels"


^yes this is awesome. 

Kids come quick, dad needs your help!

Edit* signature worth quote.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

VWAddict said:


> She's really gunna regret that upper-arm tattoo when she starts gittin' old!


Nothing a little Turlington's can't fix.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Johnny...it's pics like this that make me miss Nick's Grill on the Potomac and remembering the good old days at GW

http:/[IMG]http://i704.photobucket.com/albums/ww46/tcardio/best-of-chive-173.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

tcardio said:


> Johnny...it's pics like this that make me miss Nick's Grill on the Potomac and remembering the good old days at GW
> 
> [URL="http:/
> 
> ...


Well hello there! I should go by there today and see if I can take more photos like these


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

paging rogerthat


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

VWAddict said:


> She's really gunna regret that upper-arm tattoo when she starts gittin' old!
> 
> _"Momma, why do you look more and more like yo' tattoo?"_


So you're one of _those_ people, huh. She is pretty and that ass is amazing. I need another asian girl in my life.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Google this equation:

y=2 sqrt(-abs(abs(x)-1)*abs(3-abs(x))/((abs(x)-1)*(3-abs(x))))(1+abs(abs(x)-3)/(abs(x)-3))sqrt(1-(x/7)^2)+(5+0.97(abs(x-.5)+abs(x+.5))-3(abs(x-.75)+abs(x+.75)))(1+abs(1-abs(x))/(1-abs(x))),-3sqrt(1-(x/7)^2)sqrt(abs(abs(x)-4)/(abs(x)-4)),abs(x/2)-0.0913722(x^2)-3+sqrt(1-(abs(abs(x)-2)-1)^2),(2.71052+(1.5-.5abs(x))-1.35526sqrt(4-(abs(x)-1)^2))sqrt(abs(abs(x)-1)/(abs(x)-1))+0.9*


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

t_white said:


> So you're one of _those_ people, huh. She is pretty and that ass is amazing. I need another asian girl in my life.


What do you mean "those people"


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ponto said:


> What do you mean "those people"


Amazing reference. :thumbup::laugh:ic::heart:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> *Google this equation:
> 
> y=2 sqrt(-abs(abs(x)-1)*abs(3-abs(x))/((abs(x)-1)*(3-abs(x))))(1+abs(abs(x)-3)/(abs(x)-3))sqrt(1-(x/7)^2)+(5+0.97(abs(x-.5)+abs(x+.5))-3(abs(x-.75)+abs(x+.75)))(1+abs(1-abs(x))/(1-abs(x))),-3sqrt(1-(x/7)^2)sqrt(abs(abs(x)-4)/(abs(x)-4)),abs(x/2)-0.0913722(x^2)-3+sqrt(1-(abs(abs(x)-2)-1)^2),(2.71052+(1.5-.5abs(x))-1.35526sqrt(4-(abs(x)-1)^2))sqrt(abs(abs(x)-1)/(abs(x)-1))+0.9*


Looks like Batman :sly:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hey Rob, want to dip my whole car?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Hey Rob, want to dip my whole car?


Yeah. In a lake. :snowcool:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> Yeah. In a lake. :snowcool:


 Burn!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

OT 


















whoops

but still... damn.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Fellas must appologize no Audi Girl this week - work week from hell.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> Yeah. In a lake. :snowcool:


Bro, bro....not cool.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ponto said:


> OT


:wave:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


>


Yes please..

Also brb going to gym.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

http://sniffpetrol.com/2012/08/23/asktotalprickfromforum/


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

VWAddict said:


> http://sniffpetrol.com/2012/08/23/asktotalprickfromforum/


Do we have any of those in our forums? I'm not sure...maybe SilverSquirel :laugh: kidding, kidding.


----------



## Ulua4me2012 (May 8, 2012)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ulua4me2012 said:


>


Chiver?


----------



## Ulua4me2012 (May 8, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Chiver?


Nah....stole it off my FB page

edit page ownage....more bewwwwbs :wave:

In the spirit of the latest News.....


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Do we have any of those in our forums? I'm not sure...maybe SilverSquirel :laugh: kidding, kidding.


:wave:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Ulua4me2012 said:


> Nah....stole it off my FB page
> 
> edit page ownage....more bewwwwbs :wave:
> 
> In the spirit of the latest News.....


Fail...:laugh: :wave:



















Seems fitting.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NSFW: Language...I guess. But you don't have to listen to the audio. Just go to 0:34.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

I need steelies for this winter...17" would be good. Any ideas for sourcing?


----------



## slowandlow (Sep 9, 2002)

krazyboi said:


> NSFW: Language...I guess. But you don't have to listen to the audio. Just go to 0:34.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I need steelies for this winter...17" would be good. Any ideas for sourcing?


arent you still in Brighton? There should be a rusty honda on the next block over from you. Im sure they wont mind if you borrow their wheels till spring. I have some extra cinder blocks if you need them...

:wave:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

SilverSquirrel said:


> arent you still in Brighton? There should be a rusty honda on the next block over from you. Im sure they wont mind if you borrow their wheels till spring. I have some extra cinder blocks if you need them...
> 
> :wave:


:laugh: This.

Or diamond racing.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

SilverSquirrel said:


> arent you still in Brighton? There should be a rusty honda on the next block over from you. Im sure they wont mind if you borrow their wheels till spring. I have some extra cinder blocks if you need them...
> 
> :wave:


Well you just saved me a lot of headache...but I'll do you one better. I'm in Southie, so Dorchester is down the street. If I don't get shot in the process I can probably get some esse's 22s off their hoopdie.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Talk about a good day - Off to do up my loan for the 3.2 and this shows up at the office!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Nice! I'm grabbing a Capita UltraFear this weekend...we all win!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> Talk about a good day - Off to do up my loan for the 3.2 and this shows up at the office!


Nice. Looks like we're gonna have another 3.2 member :beer:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Nice! I'm grabbing a Capita UltraFear this weekend...we all win!


You trying to do some midnight madness this year? well...technically next year. this *season*?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> You trying to do some midnight madness this year? well...technically next year. this *season*?


I've always wanted to, so it's on. I'm picking up a rack this weekend so I'll be mountain ready, next is steelies.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I've always wanted to, so it's on. I'm picking up a rack this weekend so I'll be mountain ready, next is steelies.


dont forget some wheels for that skateboard, sonny...:laugh:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I've always wanted to, so it's on. I'm picking up a rack this weekend so I'll be mountain ready, next is steelies.


You've never gone?


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## v6quattro (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

http://www.motorauthority.com/news/1079671_u-s-to-get-new-a3-sedan-as-well-as-a3-sportback-report


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

drew138 said:


> http://www.motorauthority.com/news/1079671_u-s-to-get-new-a3-sedan-as-well-as-a3-sportback-report


WWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :heart::laugh::beer::thumbup::thumbup::snowcool:

Do you think we had any impact on this decision at all? I like to think we did  But that's probably :bs:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> WWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :heart::laugh::beer::thumbup::thumbup::snowcool:
> 
> Do you think we had any impact on this decision at all? I like to think we did  But that's probably :bs:


That article is still just all speculation :-( I'll believe it when Audi puts out a press release.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

i dunno why u guys want new a3 sportback... i hope they dont bring it, to keep my resale value nice and high... it will be a collectors item, like the URquattro!


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

SilverSquirrel said:


> i dunno why u guys want new a3 sportback... i hope they dont bring it, to keep my resale value nice and high... it will be a collectors item, like the URquattro!


:thumbup: I plan on keeping this car for a long time and the rarity of the 3.2 sportback is one of the primary reasons why I like it.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> You've never gone?


No..it's sad, and to think I worked in the industry for 7 years. :banghead:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Its gonna be awesome


----------



## Ulua4me2012 (May 8, 2012)




----------



## Ulua4me2012 (May 8, 2012)




----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

what up bumpers? with all this snowboard talk, it reminds me I need a new one. Who has a good recommendation for a park oriented all mtn board? My k2 WWW is pretty dead after 4 seasons


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

4 seasons in wish! My forum lasted me 9 years. The honey pot is supposed to be a good park board but I heard it's also good all mountain. Has grand pops. Tradition camber with flatter tips and tails. Hope it works out! That's the 2012 one anyways. Can't believe how much boards have changed since I bought my old tank. 

Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

These before/after threads are dumb.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

more tits.:snowcool:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

SilverSquirrel said:


> more tits.:snowcool:


OK


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Oh, and


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Seeing as I am heading south here soon... 










"MERICA

Looks like the GF and I will be leaving next Wednesday. Just have to get her passport renewed first! :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

*Before/After*



krazyboi said:


> These before/after threads are dumb.


Hey, can you guys take a look, what do you think?

Before or after?





















* Edit Page 71 Is mine! 

That means bonus pictures!


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

much like fake tits.... some A3 mods looks good, but just dont feel right when you squeeze them.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

:laugh: agreed!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

The Lego Stratos jump was also successful.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

JRutter said:


> The Lego Stratos jump was also successful.


LOL


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

LOL


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Yep.


----------



## xero_dobbler (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

xero_dobbler said:


>


Wow. I was gonna pass this halloween. **** it, I'm dressing up as something. Thank you, kind sir.


Totally unrelated, between both my cars, I have just 1 fault code. Rear O2 in the A3 is reading rich because I don't have a cat. I just need stage 2 software and all will be good. I'm very proud. Both are fully functional.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

:banghead:


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## dman4486 (Jun 22, 2011)

brungold said:


>


^^^This made me LOL


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

wait...you can just stop in the middle of the road to change shoes? :facepalm:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

brungold said:


>


you always wear your lifejackets, kiddies.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

SilverSquirrel said:


> you always wear your lifejackets, kiddies.


:banghead:

...AND safety harnesses.

AND...

Don't let some 'I can handle this' dickhead try and cross a wake.

Wankers. -They deserve it.


----------



## Bull_D (May 28, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> wait...you can just stop in the middle of the road to change shoes? :facepalm:


shoes, panties........whatever she fancies. :laugh:


----------



## jay'stig (Nov 8, 2010)

VWAddict said:


> :banghead:
> 
> ...AND safety harnesses.
> 
> ...


I love how the pilot is just tossed to the floor like a rag doll. What a tart.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

jay'stig said:


> I love how the pilot is just tossed to the floor like a rag doll. What a tart.


And instead of jumping for the throttle, she goes, omg, are you oka . . .


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

JRutter said:


> And instead of jumping for the throttle, she goes, omg, are you oka . . .


technically, she did jump for the throttle by falling on it ic:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)




----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

VWAddict said:


>


If I was the guy in the red shirt at the 5 second mark I would literally pull him from the car and stuff my soiled undershorts down his throat.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Hey... the only thing stopping him was probably a lack of ready access to your soiled undershorts!

:vampire:


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

VWAddict said:


>


and who said Asians can't drive? There was more pictures being taken of the accident then dinner time at a Jollibee's.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Uber-A3 said:


> and who said Asians can't drive? There was more pictures being taken of the accident then dinner time at a Jollibee's.


What Jollibee's? Wrong Asian country aye.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

miranda kerr


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Ponto said:


>


Do Got


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JRutter said:


> Do Got


Well played sir


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh Childhood memories.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Ponto said:


>





JRutter said:


> Do Got


Now I'm-a take dis bee-atch _HOME!_

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

*Throwback Thursday/Canadian girl of the day.*

Remember when she used to be hot.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

This is based on an actual radio conversation between a U.S. Navy
aircraft carrier (U.S.S. Abraham Lincoln) and Canadian authorities
off the coast of Newfoundland in October, 1995. (The radio
conversation was released by the Chief of Naval Operations on
10/10/95 authorized by the Freedom of Information Act.) 
Canadians: Please divert your course 15 degrees to the South to
avoid collision. 

Americans: Recommend you divert your course 15 degrees to the
North to avoid a collision. 

Canadians: Negative. You will have to divert your course 15
degrees to the South to avoid a collision. 

Americans: This is the Captain of a US Navy ship. I say again,
divert YOUR course. 

Canadians: No, I say again, you divert YOUR course. 

Americans: THIS IS THE AIRCRAFT CARRIER USS LINCOLN, THE SECOND
LARGEST SHIP IN THE UNITED STATES' ATLANTIC FLEET. WE ARE
ACCOMPANIED BY THREE DESTROYERS, THREE CRUISERS AND NUMEROUS
SUPPORT VESSELS. I DEMAND THAT YOU CHANGE YOUR COURSE 15 DEGREES
NORTH--I SAY AGAIN, THAT'S ONE FIVE DEGREES NORTH--OR
COUNTER-MEASURES WILL BE UNDERTAKEN TO ENSURE THE SAFETY OF THIS SHIP. 

Canadians: This is a lighthouse. Your call.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Canadians: This is a lighthouse. Your call.


Beautiful. :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::thumbup:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> This is based on an actual radio conversation between a U.S. Navy
> aircraft carrier (U.S.S. Abraham Lincoln) and Canadian authorities
> off the coast of Newfoundland in October, 1995. (The radio
> conversation was released by the Chief of Naval Operations on
> ...


LOL


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

*Shannon Ihrke*

They may not be the brightest... But dang...










^This makes me want to join the Marines.... (Yes she is in the Marines apparently)


----------



## slowandlow (Sep 9, 2002)




----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

krazyboi said:


>


this need to be a gif!


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

BMW wins the reviewer on performance. Audi wins on looks and isn't too shabby performance wise. We don't get either in the USA.


----------



## xgarage (Oct 14, 2004)

drew138 said:


> BMW wins the reviewer on performance. Audi wins on looks and isn't too shabby performance wise. We don't get either in the USA.


Totally Horse doo doo review. One thing I got from that review is BMW paid big for advertisement.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

drew138 said:


> BMW wins the reviewer on performance. Audi wins on looks and isn't too shabby performance wise. We don't get either in the USA.


We did get the 1M, although in very limited quantity. I'd rock one of those if I could get my hands on one :thumbup:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ponto said:


> This is based on an actual radio conversation between a U.S. Navy
> aircraft carrier (U.S.S. Abraham Lincoln) and Canadian authorities
> off the coast of Newfoundland in October, 1995. (The radio
> conversation was released by the Chief of Naval Operations on
> ...


That joke is older than the internet 

http://www.snopes.com/military/lighthouse.asp


----------



## blksheep3 (Mar 26, 2002)

you know what I do, I do it for you.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

krazyboi said:


>


I love apples!


----------



## ocswing (Sep 24, 2011)

xgarage said:


> Totally Horse doo doo review. One thing I got from that review is BMW paid big for advertisement.


Lol, notice the increased volume for the BMW engine at the track?

It's not a surprising conclusion, but it's a stupid one. Old vs new? Gee, I wonder what will come out on top. He also spoke like he had never read a thing about the RS3 before.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

blksheep3 said:


>





ceese said:


> I love apples!


And I love shoes!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

TBomb said:


> We did get the 1M, although in very limited quantity. I'd rock one of those if I could get my hands on one :thumbup:


There was a 1M at H20i this year :laugh:


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

TBomb said:


> We did get the 1M, although in very limited quantity. I'd rock one of those if I could get my hands on one :thumbup:



This is a hatch. We got the 1M coupe. At least I think.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

i believe this video is a sign that the internets will soon be deleted. Please forgive me.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

drew138 said:


> This is a hatch. We got the 1M coupe. At least I think.


Yeah, sorry, I meant it more of "at least we did", even though the 1M and the M135i are not the same car. Make sense?


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

drew138 said:


> i believe this video is a sign that the internets will soon be deleted. Please forgive me.


Rebeca Black all growd up!!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

drew138 said:


> i believe this video is a sign that the internets will soon be deleted. Please forgive me.


I want 10 seconds of my life back



Uber-A3 said:


> Rebeca Black all growd up!!


Totally!

:vampire:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

The winking pumpkin freaks me out

umpkin:umpkin:umpkin:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> The winking pumpkin freaks me out


Agree.

I just ordered one of these:

http://www.flagscity.com/prod_info.asp?ID=21908

I'm so  now


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> I just ordered one of these:
> 
> http://www.flagscity.com/prod_info.asp?ID=21908
> 
> I'm so  now


Hang it over your bed and tell all the ladies you own an R8....yeahhhhh boooiiiii


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Post reported for spoiling my plan on the internet :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

*Canadian girl of the day*


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Seki said:


>



Wonder if twins

:vampire:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Wonder if twins
> 
> :vampire:


don't care.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> don't care.


You prefer triplets huh? I can tell.

:vampire:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm more of a twins fan. Twins Basil, TWINS! 

:vampire:


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

krazyboi said:


>


I have a Lincoln just like that! Wasn't the first thing I spotted.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Uber-A3 said:


> I have a Lincoln just like that! Wasn't the first thing I spotted.


Was it the shoes?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

rogerthat


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> rogerthat


where did you find that masterpiece?!


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> where did you find that masterpiece?!


Richard Dean Anderson is missing - what's up with that? He was MacGueyver.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> Richard Dean Anderson is missing - what's up with that? He was MacGueyver.


So true. Nice catch.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> where did you find that masterpiece?!


Another forum


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

michael j fox is twitching. Parkinsons humor. dont see enough of that these days.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

SilverSquirrel said:


> michael j fox is twitching. Parkinsons humor. dont see enough of that these days.


Okay... Here's more:


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

who giggles like this?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

brungold said:


> who giggles like this?


Stoners.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

o hai, a new one 4 u!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Thoughts on a low budget solution to VAG-COM?

http://bit.ly/RuCOEy


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Thoughts on a low budget solution to VAG-COM?
> 
> http://bit.ly/RuCOEy


guess it's good for checking/clearing codes...but you can't modify anything.

:vampire:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> guess it's good for checking/clearing codes...but you can't modify anything.
> 
> :vampire:


True, but at this point I just need the check/clear functions....can abuse Rob's system for all the mods I need :laugh:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Come on fellas...

The forum is full of before/after threads and you're holding a semi-sensible discussion in the 9mu8 101 thread???

:what: :screwy: :what:

Let's get back on track, shall-weeeah?




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Read her lips lol 










And my goodness she is cute.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Opinions, 

Anyone think the S8 Grill would look good on the 3? Is it even dooable? Not sure... Be some major custom work I think... Anyone good at photoshop??


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

It's too big. I don't mean the overall size, obviously you'd have to trim it down some to fit. I think the openings in the grille are too large. I think it'd look awkward.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> It's too big. I don't mean the overall size, obviously you'd have to trim it down some to fit. I think the openings in the grille are too large. I think it'd look awkward.


little to overstated for the car, yeah wasn't sure if it would flow. But thought maybe haha for something different.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## Dubd Sailor (Dec 1, 2008)

Horrible pshop

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Dubd Sailor said:


> Horrible pshop
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


So? :screwy:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Audi Content


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

THis looks like a great time...Black tape project


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Quick ramen lunch before heading to black tape show. Like a boss.


----------



## Ulua4me2012 (May 8, 2012)

Rub-ISH said:


> THis looks like a great time...Black tape project


I challenge him to create a clear tape project  

I love this thread !



































opcorn:  nomnomnom


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

The BMW M3 is a great car and there are deffinitely exceptions to this generalization but I usually see two or three on my daily commute and this has become my overall impression of the driving ability of the typical M3 owner.

​


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

One on the left? You already know....


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

cldub said:


>





Dubd Sailor said:


> Horrible pshop
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


This?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

krazyboi said:


> rogerthat


:laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

Watch this to know your enemy.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

The whole movie is awesome.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


> One on the left? You already know....


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ponto said:


>


LMAO!!! :vampire:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ah back in Canada.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Ponto said:


> ah back in Canada.


Do Canadian women like men in uniform or is it just not the same?


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Ponto said:


> ah back in Canada.


...Sooo...

Are all these pics Melissa-approved, or do we OWN your butt now? :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

VWAddict said:


> ...Sooo...
> 
> Are all these pics Melissa-approved, or do we OWN your butt now? :laugh:


Yeaa you guys own me! hahahah


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> ah back in Canada.


If my Canadian X-wife had been as hot as any of these Canadians I might have dumb enough to put up with her sh!t - on second thought nah, just wouldn't have been worth it. :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> If my Canadian X-wife had been as hot as any of these Canadians I might have dumb enough to put up with her sh!t - on second thought nah, just wouldn't have been worth it. :laugh:


lol nice... I kinda want to get Melissa this outfit. Wonder if she will go for it! haha


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

cldub said:


>


:heart: theCHIVE


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> :heart: theCHIVE


:laugh::laugh::beer:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Damn all of this talk about Canadians and Canada has put me in the mood for coffee and doughnuts. Time for a trip to BC.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

http://boston.craigslist.org/bmw/pts/3373429374.html


I want them oh so badly.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


> http://boston.craigslist.org/bmw/pts/3373429374.html
> 
> 
> I want them oh so badly.


it's just money... do it.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

It's just fitment...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


> It's just fitment...


didn't read... lol


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ponto said:


> didn't read... lol


ET 35+ and I think I could handle it...but ET 31 is pushing the envelop a bit too heavy for my taste.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> ET 35+ and I think I could handle it...but ET 31 is pushing the envelop a bit too heavy for my taste.


Negatron! I run 18x8 et31 up front and I tuck tire, minimal tire rubbing. 18x9 et35 in the rear

BUY THOSE WHEELS


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

cldub said:


> Negatron! I run 18x8 et31 up front and I tuck tire, minimal tire rubbing. 18x9 et35 in the rear
> 
> BUY THOSE WHEELS


I always thought anything less that 35 would be too much! Welllll let's see what my commission looks like tomorrow 

:vampire:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I always thought anything less that 35 would be too much! Welllll let's see what my commission looks like tomorrow
> 
> :vampire:












Don't have a side angle, but thats 18x8 et31 with a 205/40










18x9 et35 205/40


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

SOLD! I'll take a look this weekend


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Happy Halloween kids


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

very nice pumpkins.

umpkin:umpkin:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Well couldn't find a wet cosutme but here is a Sailor one...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


>


I know where she is taking it right now... hahaha


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rogerthat said:


>












Bring it on. :laugh:


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

This is maybe the coolest gif ever.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Bring it on. :laugh:


Does the Canuck try to toss kindness attacks at you? 

Also:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Awe Yeaa Page 75. :thumbup:



NBPT_A3 said:


> Does the Canuck try to toss kindness attacks at you?
> 
> Also:


Maybe in Vancouver... But in Edmonton


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Now back on track please.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Think I need to go to Target after work










:vampire:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Think I need to go to Target after work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll hit her target alright.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Think I need to go to Target after work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Strippers gotta shop somewhere.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> Think I need to go to Target after work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Surprised she doesn't tip over.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> Surprised she doesn't tip over.


Oh I am sure she does... and quite often too!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

you know.. I am kind of looking forward to my high school reunion. But shhh don't tell Melissa










Middle in the copper and her sister to her right were my neighbours, they have two other sisters too....


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ponto said:


> you know.. I am kind of looking forward to my high school reunion. But shhh don't tell Melissa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's going on there on the far right. She looks like she may have went on the Fergie diet.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> you know.. I am kind of looking forward to my high school reunion. But shhh don't tell Melissa
> 
> 
> 
> Middle in the copper and her sister to her right were my neighbours, *they have two other sisters too....*


I don't believe you

:vampire:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> I don't believe you
> 
> :vampire:


I knew you would want proof. 










and one of my favorites. 










Creep level up +1


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Ponto said:


> *
> Middle in the copper and her sister to her right were my neighbours, they have two other sisters too....*


...I'll be over, directly.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

VWAddict said:


> ...I'll be over, erectly.


Fixed


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> I knew you would want proof.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Getting to know me too well :laugh:

I'd let them bang me.

:vampire:


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

^^^ please remove last picture



dargofinch said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


Lovely smile!

:vampire:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Anyone know what whee's these are? Kid is claiming Ronal R41s but I think that's a typo. Possible winter setup.










EDIT: Solved. These are R38s, kid has a set of R41s as well and mixed em up.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Anyone know what whee's these are? Kid is claiming Ronal R41s but I think that's a typo. Possible winter setup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kid probably lied and made up having 2 sets. Didn't wanna seem dumb

:vampire:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> Kid probably lied and made up having 2 sets. Didn't wanna seem dumb
> 
> :vampire:


You're probably right, but I'll give him the benefit of the doubt until I show up


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


>


oh my yes please.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

I took this in Wal-Mart last night... Who else sees the FAIL here"


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

VWAddict said:


> I took this in Wal-Mart last night... Who else sees the FAIL here"


Yup. Idiots in marketing know everything so they don't have to run it by engineering who will just nitpik unimportant details.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

MisterJJ said:


> Yup. Idiots in marketing know everything so they don't have to run it by engineering who will just nitpik unimportant details.


There are plenty of marketing idiots. But speaking as a marketing puke/engineer that has to work with engineers - the engineers aren't any better and I can't blame the marketing idiots from wanting to bypass the engineers.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Oh wow. :facepalm:


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Body Paint Mondays!


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Body Paint Mondays!


Reminds me of playboy magazines from the 70s


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

*Tittie Tuesday!*

Have a good one gents.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

One more for good measure.

What do you think is going on here? :laugh:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ponto said:


> What do you think is going on here? :laugh:


I've seen chesticles move like that before. I know exactly what is going on there. She's making a sandwich.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> I've seen chesticles move like that before. I know exactly what is going on there. She's making a sandwich.


As she should be!


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Don't miss out on this ebay gem:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/A-piece-of-cardboard-shaped-a-bit-like-an-iPhone-5-USED-/160916451185


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


>


And god bless you for it.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Wait.. she voted TWICE!!?!???!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

VWAddict said:


> Wait.. she voted TWICE!!?!???!


Sounds about right for 'Merica.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

wow, WA state tourism will be getting a boost.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Sounds about right for 'Merica.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

JRutter said:


> wow, WA state tourism will be getting a boost.


I wonder what type of licensing will be involved to open a Pot bar or hash den?


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

VWAddict said:


> Wait.. she voted TWICE!!?!???!


if they stamped her with election ink, she wouldn't have been able to do that.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Ulua4me2012 said:


> more tattys on the bump thread please:beer::beer:


Ask and you shall receive.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

So ready to shred...she's waiting for me:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


> So ready to shred...she's waiting for me:


Me and you both man! That is a sweet Capita! 










Saw it and had to have it.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Snagged my board from my mom's place where I was storing it and dusted it off last night. I'm ready. I don't have a picture like you cool kids.


----------



## 2.city (May 27, 2008)

Ponto said:


>


I dont know if its just my computer, but these gif's seem like they are on fast forward. 

They look awful. :laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

2.city said:


> I dont know if its just my computer, but these gif's seem like they are on fast forward.
> 
> They look awful. :laugh:


Your internet connection is just tooooo fast


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> Snagged my board from my mom's place where I was storing it and dusted it off last night. I'm ready. I don't have a picture like you cool kids.


Haha I googled mine... 



2.city said:


> I dont know if its just my computer, but these gif's seem like they are on fast forward.
> 
> They look awful. :laugh:


They seemed fine on my end, maybe the cold up here is slowing down my internet. 



krazyboi said:


> Your internet connection is just tooooo fast


Exactly. However if they were going to fast it would look bad. I agree.


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Have a good one gents.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Me and you both man! That is a sweet Capita!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Current packed snow and ice board is getting up there in age but even if this one wasn't a gift I'd still love it and see no reason to replace it.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

need a lol bump sticker for my board. and another for my skis. pamiry furchase? :heart:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> need a lol bump sticker for my board. and another for my skis. pamiry furchase? :heart:


need someone to design one. i'd put it on my air tank!


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> need someone to design one. i'd put it on my air tank!


I'll do it and stick it on cafe press or zazzle so people can order what they want. Do you guys want something based off a euro-plate? Open to suggestions.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

ceese said:


> I'll do it and stick it on cafe press or zazzle so people can order what they want. Do you guys want something based off a euro-plate? Open to suggestions.


I'd be cool with just stand alone text. Whatever font, doesn't really matter. With any color choices, maybe?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

ceese said:


> I'll do it and stick it on cafe press or zazzle so people can order what they want. Do you guys want something* based off a euro-plate*? Open to suggestions.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

ceese said:


> Open to suggestions.


Curved and distorted 1960s LSD style into the shape of a pair of tatas?


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Feedback welcome - does something like this work for people? Usually cheaper to get standard sizes printed for stickers and what not - haven't looked to see what those dimensions are so it would change slightly.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

I created a round sticker, standard 11x3 bumper sticker and a sweatshirt on zazzle. I just set up a zazzle page so they may not show up until tomorrow. Wouldn't let me set my commission to 0, it had to be 10% so anything that comes in from these I'll save until the spring levenworth drive and use it buy pitchers for any of you guys that are around that weekend.

*Change that - any profit from these I'll use towards setting up embroidery for a baseball hat*

http://www.zazzle.com/ceese3/gifts?cg=196832878209586397







bumper sticker

Round Stickers

Also, anyone interested in a baseball cap with the round logo in front - I want to get some definite opt-ins before I create one since they'll charge me a fee to set up the embroidery.



I can also create custom items if people want them.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

:thumbup:

You guys work fast!


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Liversquirrel? :laugh:

[/QUOTE]


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

SilverSquirrel said:


> Liversquirrel? :laugh:
> 
> QUOTE]


I bet myself $1 that you'd catch that. I should have set mine up for cheese.

lazyboy
liversquirrel
cheese
pinto


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

http://www.businessinsider.com/photos-victorias-secret-fashion-show-2012-2012-11?op=1


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

ceese said:


> I bet myself $1 that you'd catch that. I should have set mine up for cheese.
> 
> lazyboy
> liversquirrel
> ...


lol bump

someone said mine looks liks a/s/l :laugh:

BTW the logos look great. I don't like stickering up my board too much but its tempting!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Since all the cool kids are doing it...










Sorry, not sorry, not a stock photo but real deal homey feel.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Then again. Maybe not. :beer: 

Ok, I'm going to log out now (for now), so I don't get banned for posting too much. :laugh:

-Mici-


----------



## blksheep3 (Mar 26, 2002)

Guess I can strap up this year:









But more importantly:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Liking them customized stickers ceese!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> Since all the cool kids are doing it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why you no ride duck stance :screwy: get that back foot angle proper, son.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I might play with that this season. I just started a few years ago. I'm much better on sticks.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

ceese said:


> I bet myself $1 that you'd catch that. I should have set mine up for cheese.
> 
> lazyboy
> liversquirrel
> ...


I should have known.... more "typos" from a guy who cant even spell CHEESE correctly!:heart:

Im not a stickers on the car type, but maybe a nice avatar? that would be dopey!

too bad we cant do custom avatars here.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

SilverSquirrel said:


> Im not a stickers on the car type


same, but they go on everything else:laugh:


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

Being on the snow and the snow bunnies! New gear this year. Flow board and bindings just need to go google shopping next-)


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

wishntoboutside said:


> Being on the snow and the snow bunnies! New gear this year. Flow board and bindings just need to go google shopping next-)


Boo to flow.. haha

However Ebay is fantastic, got my board off there. Nice and cheap from 'Merica.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Quiet you, Pinto! I love my Flow bindings.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> Quiet you, Pinto! I love my Flow bindings.


Don't make me go native on you. (there are a lot around up north here so I have plenty of good examples of what they do..) :laugh: :wave:


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

Ponto said:


> Boo to flow.. haha
> 
> However Ebay is fantastic, got my board off there. Nice and cheap from 'Merica.


Flow rocks! They have supported me via prodeals for a few years and have sponsored some young gromits I know. They make it way to easy for me to get new gear every year.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

wishntoboutside said:


> Flow rocks! They have supported me via prodeals for a few years and have sponsored some young gromits I know. They make it way to easy for me to get new gear every year.



haha alright well wasn't saying they weren't a good company. Just not my choice for style of bindings is all!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Audi Content.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ponto said:


> haha alright well wasn't saying they weren't a good company. Just not my choice for style of bindings is all!


Get Union bindings....and a capita board. That's how his honcho roles.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

I am pumped for this season as well. Just needs a tune up


















Those stickers are awesome...I'd put one on my Car for sure


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Rub-ISH said:


> I am pumped for this season as well. Just needs a tune up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't junk up my Lib Tech with stickers either. Nice board, is that a Jamie Lynn?


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

ceese said:


> I wouldn't junk up my Lib Tech with stickers either. Nice board, is that a Jamie Lynn?


Its a T.Rice Competition model... with some older Burton C60 bindings, may need to update them this season


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

when/where is the lol bump shred sesh? ic:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

ceese said:


> I bet myself $1 that you'd catch that.












I just lost a buck...TO MYSELF!


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Rob Cote said:


> when/where is the lol bump shred sesh? ic:


This would be epic. I already have a trip planned for the end of January to Crested Butte, CO...but it might be possible to make it depending on location. :thumbup:

Not my pic, but this is my new board. I know, I know...I live in Dallas...but I usually go about 5-10 days a year and prefer having my own gear over renting/demoing a different setup every time.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Neversummer makes some dope shred-sticks...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> when/where is the lol bump shred sesh? ic:


White Fish?! February?


----------



## otar (Sep 30, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Get Union bindings....and a capita board. That's how his honcho roles.


thats how i'll be riding this year.

I got my union forces from last year and I'm just looking for a good deal on a capita board


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

otar said:


> thats how i'll be riding this year.
> 
> I got my union forces from last year and I'm just looking for a good deal on a capita board


Forget the board this is what I'll be riding this year.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Taken from the main page... Would you?

And why ride a sled when you can ride this.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

*I like girls because Squishy*

the title couldn't be more right. 

http://thechive.com/2012/11/09/i-like-girls-because-squishy-48-photos/


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

ceese said:


> I created a round sticker, standard 11x3 bumper sticker and a sweatshirt on zazzle. I just set up a zazzle page so they may not show up until tomorrow. Wouldn't let me set my commission to 0, it had to be 10% so anything that comes in from these I'll save until the spring levenworth drive and use it buy pitchers for any of you guys that are around that weekend.
> 
> *Change that - any profit from these I'll use towards setting up embroidery for a baseball hat*
> 
> ...


what about just red lettering? no fancy stuff, just letters?


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

^^ TROLL!!!!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm down for a Round one with NBPT_A3 on it...would be down to throw it on the rear glass!


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

Rub-ISH said:


> I am pumped for this season as well. Just needs a tune up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap, I ride the same board! Mine isnt in as good of shape, some huge gauges from rocks. 

Got my first day of the season in today at killington. Was actually very good!

Keep those stickers off the boards and cars (all mine go inside my Thule box)


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

And back on topic please.


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

New ride. Sadly the A3 was getting to be a hassle with repair bill after repair bill.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

SprintA3 said:


> New ride. Sadly the A3 was getting to be a hassle with repair bill after repair bill.


Ford makes a great reliable car. Just be aware that my problem with them is that every Ford dealership I've ever dealt with were less than reputable. Everytime I took my mustang in for service I'd get it back with something else wrong with it. One dealership even loosened my alternator harness and tried to sell me a new alternator after it came unplugged.

Love the color and the focus is a great car - enjoy your new ride.


----------



## Tracey509 (Nov 12, 2012)

Haven't been here in a while....but had to log on to join the 9mu8 krewhttp://www.****.info/15.jpg


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Tracey509 said:


> Haven't been here in a while....but had to log on to join the 9mu8 krewhttp://www.****.info/15.jpg


No one likes you, go home.


----------



## ApexAudi (Nov 23, 2011)

Tracey509 said:


> Haven't been here in a while....but had to log on to join the 9mu8 krewhttp://www.****.info/15.jpg


You were adopted, your parents don't even love you


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

cldub said:


>


Hey now... Low blow... OK yeah we are pretty white. 

Friends are the stripped toques. (Hats or Beanies whatever you Americans call them)


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Also Canadian. Just sayin.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

http://jalopnik.com/5959850/stop-ev...ource=jalopnik_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow

Um yes please.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Ponto said:


> http://jalopnik.com/5959850/stop-ev...ource=jalopnik_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow
> 
> Um yes please.


As much as I wanted the RS3; this is the car I really want.

http://www.quattroworld.com/2013-audi-rs4/breaking-audi-rs-4-avant-spotted-in-the-usa/


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ponto said:


> http://jalopnik.com/5959850/stop-ev...ource=jalopnik_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow
> 
> Um yes please.


8=======D ~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~ ~~~~

yeah...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

SprintA3 said:


> New ride. Sadly the A3 was getting to be a hassle with repair bill after repair bill.


So what did you do w/ the A3?


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

krazyboi said:


> So what did you do w/ the A3?


Traded it in toward the new car. 

I still have the CCW's though. I'll list them on here if my friend with an A4 doesn't buy them.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

SprintA3 said:


> *Traded it in toward the new car*.
> 
> I still have the CCW's though. I'll list them on here if my friend with an A4 doesn't buy them.


Sad


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

krazyboi said:


> Sad


Yeah.. it's the end of an era. But after a brand new motor, power steering rack, CV boots all around, wheel bearings, and a DSG service last year, I couldn't justify fixing the car again. 

I'm still planning on bringing my car to H2O every year and acting like its an A3 haha.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

SprintA3 said:


> Yeah.. it's the end of an era. But after a brand new motor, power steering rack, CV boots all around, wheel bearings, and a DSG service last year, I couldn't justify fixing the car again.
> 
> I'm still planning on bringing my car to H2O every year and acting like its an A3 haha.


HAHA, just tape some Audi rings on and painter's tape badge it :thumbup:

But I agree with you..unless you were planning on keeping the A3 for a long time, these repairs get costly.


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

drew138 said:


> As much as I wanted the RS3; this is the car I really want.
> 
> http://www.quattroworld.com/2013-audi-rs4/breaking-audi-rs-4-avant-spotted-in-the-usa/


Damn i've gotta start getting to those Cars & Coffee GTGs!!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

asal said:


> Damn i've gotta start getting to those Cars & Coffee GTGs!!


You and me both! Once my football season ends, this Sat, I should be able to make some of the future ones :beer:


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

SprintA3 said:


> New ride. Sadly the A3 was getting to be a hassle with repair bill after repair bill.


I like those STs. If you make it to Tyson's Corner I'll offer take a ride or drive with you, just cause i'm a nice guy. :wave:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> You and me both! Once my football season ends, this Sat, I should be able to make some of the future ones :beer:


Are these the C&C's at Great Falls?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

cldub said:


> Are these the C&C's at Great Falls?


Yea, I believe so..and there's one in MDs as well.

Katie’s Coffee Shop – 760 Walker Road, Great Falls, VA ~ 7:00AM

Just found this site: http://carlovedc.com/


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Yea, I believe so..and there's one in MDs as well.
> 
> Katie’s Coffee Shop – 760 Walker Road, Great Falls, VA ~ 7:00AM
> 
> Just found this site: http://carlovedc.com/


7am damn, haha that'd be a 530 wake up for me


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

*audi girl of the day*

Been busy at work the last few weeks but here you go


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Um - Yeah





































http://themishmash.typepad.com/photos/uncategorized/2007/10/01/img1114626073.jpg


----------



## jay'stig (Nov 8, 2010)

^ i get it, but i don't.:facepalm:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

I'll translate:

_"Aaah'm reeel smuuurt! -Aaah draaahve an Amur'can trurck, an' aaah drii-yunk lite beeeer. It's furrrny tuh preeteyund mah bawlz iz showin'! 

Mah momma iz reel praaahd o' me!!!"_

What's to get? -It's like the prerequisites to riding a Harley: You gotta be bald, fat and ugly, you hafta have a goatee and scowl at everyone, pretending you're _"reeel turrrrf"_, when in truth you're just a photocopier repairman.

Buying a Harley or a 'typical American' car or truck never implied that the driver was in any way discerning or remotely intelligent... -More often that not, quite the reverse. -This just reinforces that.


----------



## jay'stig (Nov 8, 2010)

VWAddict said:


> I'll translate:
> 
> _"Aaah'm reeel smuuurt! -Aaah draaahve an Amur'can trurck, an' aaah drii-yunk lite beeeer. It's furrrny tuh preeteyund mah bawlz iz showin'!
> 
> Mah momma iz reel praaahd o' me!!!"_


Speaking of beer. This gem was parked outside of my local beer store.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Light 'em up dump 'em out. :thumbup:

Yeeehaw git r dun got er did.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

just a typical swedish tractor






[edit, since top post of new page]

just typical swedish girls


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

JRutter said:


> just a typical swedish tractor
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd take that over an S40 any day.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

drew138 said:


> I'd take that over an S40 any day.


Totally.. And man do I miss living overseas... 

But I was in


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*FV-QR*


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

JRutter said:


> just typical swedish girls


i love sweden


----------



## jay'stig (Nov 8, 2010)

VWAddict said:


>



these Scandinavian girls make me want to slap the cobra. :thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## elgordito941 (Jul 11, 2010)

[/QUOTE]

WHY ?!?!  so close


----------



## Bull_D (May 28, 2012)

JRutter said:


> just a typical swedish tractor
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i believe that was the how the tractor pull business got started......


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Still my favorite thread.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> Still my favorite thread.


Agreed... But why you post with no pictures? :facepalm:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Agreed... But why you post with no pictures? :facepalm:


Because I'm depressed. Hostess has shuttered their doors today for good. Which means if you want a final twinkie you need to run down to 7/11 and get it today before they are all gone for good.









http://www.latimes.com/business/money/la-fi-mo-hostess-to-go-out-of-buiness-20121116,0,3714808.post


----------



## jay'stig (Nov 8, 2010)

ceese said:


> Because I'm depressed. Hostess has shuttered their doors today for good. Which means if you want a final twinkie you need to run down to 7/11 and get it today before they are all gone for good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this has hit me pretty hard as well.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> Because I'm depressed. Hostess has shuttered their doors today for good. Which means if you want a final twinkie you need to run down to 7/11 and get it today before they are all gone for good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Ponto said:


>


18,000 workers hope this twinkie thing isn't over yet too!


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

ceese said:


> Because I'm depressed. Hostess has shuttered their doors today for good. Which means if you want a final twinkie you need to run down to 7/11 and get it today before they are all gone for good.


Look for the new union label:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

*This world is insane*

Try doing an ebay search for Twinkies. Really. People have put up $90 bids for a box of 24.


----------



## Ulua4me2012 (May 8, 2012)

ceese said:


> Try doing an ebay search for Twinkies. Really. People have put up $90 bids for a box of 24.


 Nuff with the twinkies.....more bewwwwbs


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey Monday.


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

dargofinch said:


>


I'll give him a 6.2

Didn't stick the landing.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

dargofinch said:


>


Ouch is an understatement. And I cringe at the thought of what the other person looked like after getting pinned to the bumper


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Ouch is an understatement. And I cringe at the thought of what the other person looked like after getting pinned to the bumper


my guess...


----------



## jay'stig (Nov 8, 2010)

Center lane, sure...why not stop here.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Ouch is an understatement. And I cringe at the thought of what the other person looked like after getting pinned to the bumper


This video was making the rounds a while ago and the consensus was that the guy jumped into the truck. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SClrjP-7zJg


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

I watched this...


dargofinch said:


>


Then I was Like...









Laker Bros...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

It's 11:22pm... I am at work still. What are you doing?

(Its an office job, you know one of the, 9-5er's)


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

8.30 am here in Finland. Got to work at 6.30 am, normally only break is about half an hour lunch, not even that if it's busy. I'll usually stop at around 4.30-5.00 pm. Yes, it gets overwhelming at times.  Sometimes even have to do some paperwork and other really boring stuff at weekends.

It's my dads business (propably mine soon), we work at fixing damaged cars and painting them plus we have 3 tow trucks. At the moment there is 4 people here in the office, there are 2-3 guys banging panels and 3 guys (well 2 guys and 1 gal) at paint shop.

_But I got me suspension sorted yesterday so I'm happy._ :laugh: 

-Mici-


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Ah man, I want to go to Finland so bad. I miss Europe. 

That sounds pretty sweet about the Business though! Should come to Canada! haha I could use your handy work on my 58. 

I have been here since 7 am. Going on Midnight now. 40 million dollar~ish estimate. NBD.

*edit - I am a little slow... YAY FOR SUSPENSION!!!


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Yea, the summer is nice if it doesn't get too rainy. I love the mid part of Finland (I live about 60 miles from Helsinki tho) , countryroads and a lot of lakes. The TTR suits the scene nicely and life doesn't get much better when you have that time for yourself and cruise down the back roads with stereos pumped up. I get chills already! 

I actually do live at work, literally. We have 2 buildings here on the industrial area and I have my apartment on the other end of one of the buildings. Being few feets from work does have it pros and cons. Its nice to be able to do things but it gets agravating at times when people know that I'm always here and comes here evening / weekends for me to have a look on their cars. :banghead:

I've never been in States or Canada. Definately a thing to do at some point.

-Mici-


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Mici said:


> Yea, the summer is nice if it doesn't get too rainy. I love the mid part of Finland (I live about 60 miles from Helsinki tho) , countryroads and a lot of lakes. The TTR suits the scene nicely and life doesn't get much better when you have that time for yourself and cruise down the back roads with stereos pumped up. I get chills already!
> 
> I actually do live at work, literally. We have 2 buildings here on the industrial area and I have my apartment on the other end of one of the buildings. Being few feets from work does have it pros and cons. Its nice to be able to do things but it gets agravating at times when people know that I'm always here and comes here evening / weekends for me to have a look on their cars. :banghead:
> 
> ...


Ah yeah that would suck, be like screw off man you are in my living room!!

Ever head this way, I will gladly take ya on a tour! Let ya drive the 3.2 through some good 
mountain roads!!


*edited for page 80... the 80's!!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Rub-ISH said:


> I watched this...
> 
> Then I was Like...
> 
> ...


LMAO.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Heather519 said:


> Can we get this to 700+ pages?http://www.****.info/15.jpg http://www.****.info/6.jpg


Not without pix of Heather opcorn:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

For those who plan to celebrate it tomorrow, Happy Thanksgiving!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> For those who plan to celebrate it tomorrow, Happy Thanksgiving!
> 
> 
> __
> ...


I'd gobble that up.


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

OMG. I was watching Grip, a German automotive tv show, and saw this:



















I'm pretty sure I'm in love.  I also think they might have driven some Porsches in the show but I'm not sure anymore. :laugh:

-Mici-


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Mici said:


> OMG. I was watching Grip, a German automotive tv show, and saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not sure if serious...


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Not sure if serious...


I think that might be a dude.:what:


----------



## Ulua4me2012 (May 8, 2012)

SilverSquirrel said:


> I think that might be a dude.:what:


Botox cheeks for sure....Krazi....lovin the pics!:beer::beer:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

The captioning just makes it better. :laugh:


----------



## Ulua4me2012 (May 8, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! :beer:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Enjoy the holiday people! I danced all over some hot pilgrim and indian (native american indian) girlies last night. :beer::beer:


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm depressed. I need this thread so bad (bewbies). Reason:Work, and people not doing theirs, which gives me hard time when I have to face the customer. :banghead:

-Mici-


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Mici said:


> I'm depressed. I need this thread so bad (bewbies). Reason:Work, and people not doing theirs, which gives me hard time when I have to face the customer. :banghead:
> 
> -Mici-


My condolences. 




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

If you're looking for a orbital kit - $99: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...J63CRJF&pf_rd_i=5550342011&pf_rd_p=1416111582


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

krazyboi said:


> If you're looking for a orbital kit - $99: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...J63CRJF&pf_rd_i=5550342011&pf_rd_p=1416111582


Go Porter-Cable or go home.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

MisterJJ said:


> Go Porter-Cable or go home.


Guess I went home.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

MisterJJ said:


> Go Porter-Cable or go home.


idk man, I love my GG orbital


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

cldub said:


> idk man, I love my GG orbital


Yep. Griot's orbital is actually a really good machine. :thumbup:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

FYI: Lamin-x has 20% off plus free shipping today for Cyber Monday


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

krazyboi said:


> FYI: Lamin-x has 20% off plus free shipping today for Cyber Monday


For fogs, better to buy pre-cut or sheet? Also, they've got two pre-cut products listed for the 2006-2008 A3: a Flat Top (A107) and a Standard (A407). One review states the former is not for S-Line fogs. Anyone?

Brian


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

lausch said:


> For fogs, better to buy pre-cut or sheet?
> 
> Brian


Well, when they first came out, it was only for non-sline. I now see that they have s-line fogs as well. Pre-cut works fine IMO. Also, the fog grill will cover most of the outer edges anyways.

Edit: flat is for non-S-Line. round is for s-line


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Thanks for getting us back on subject Ponto.

Brian


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

lausch said:


> For fogs, better to buy pre-cut or sheet?


Get a sheet. I think 6" square or something? I've done both and liked it better when I cut it myself. The pre-cut ones don't cover the whole lens and you can see the edges even after the grilles are on. :thumbdown:


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Looks like a jetta. 

http://www.motorauthority.com/pictures/1080643_2014-audi-a3-sedan-spy-shots_gallery-1#100410074


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

drew138 said:


> Looks like a jetta.
> 
> http://www.motorauthority.com/pictures/1080643_2014-audi-a3-sedan-spy-shots_gallery-1#100410074


horrible


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

drew138 said:


> Looks like a jetta.
> 
> http://www.motorauthority.com/pictures/1080643_2014-audi-a3-sedan-spy-shots_gallery-1#100410074


Indeed it does! Do not want.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

drew138 said:


> Looks like a jetta.
> 
> http://www.motorauthority.com/pictures/1080643_2014-audi-a3-sedan-spy-shots_gallery-1#100410074


All out of balance and wierd angles. I like the Jetta better.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> All out of balance and wierd angles. I like the Jetta better.


I am going to hold my judgement for when the actual model comes out...


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Seki said:


>


Fantastic start to page 81!


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

I hate scarfs! They ruined a perfectly good picture


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Ponto said:


> I am going to hold my judgement for when the actual model comes out...


I'll reassess when the real version comes out, but that thing is weak.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

drew138 said:


> Looks like a jetta.
> 
> http://www.motorauthority.com/pictures/1080643_2014-audi-a3-sedan-spy-shots_gallery-1#100410074


that's bcuz the window behind the c-pillar is blacked out, fooling people to think it has a fat and veritcal-ish c-pillar.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

LWNY said:


> that's bcuz the window behind the c-pillar is blacked out, fooling people to think it has a fat and veritcal-ish c-pillar.


Looks more like a snub-trunk A4 to me.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

LWNY said:


> that's bcuz the window behind the c-pillar is blacked out, fooling people to think it has a fat and veritcal-ish c-pillar.


When it's not blacked out, it looks like it's going to be awkwardly small. I hope that they blacked out the tail lights that are on the trunk. Without those, it's going to look really awkward. But they have trunk lights on every other model, so it seems likely that will carry over to this one. Also, I think the headlights look too small on the new A3. It somehow seems more obvious on the sedan. Overall, I'm not diggin' this thing at all. :thumbdown: All around.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> When it's not blacked out, it looks like it's going to be awkwardly small.


Would you say it seems.....


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## 2.city (May 27, 2008)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Seki said:


>


Treat yourself to something nice...like a Dogfish Head or a Magic Hat (sorry west coasters that don't understand the greatness that a hIPA or a Howl can bring you.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

A few from the chive, courteous of "mind the gap"



























dibs on the middle one^^^^


















































































....and yes, I have a thing for skinny girls


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

and an encore..


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

t_white said:


> and an encore..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

That's it, I am selling an internal organ tomorrow to fund the purchase of this beauty:

http://www.autotrader.com/dealers/d...arlington&car_id=331171689&dealer_id=65365507


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

t_white said:


> That's it, I am selling an internal organ tomorrow to fund the purchase of this beauty:
> 
> http://www.autotrader.com/dealers/d...arlington&car_id=331171689&dealer_id=65365507


Do it. You won't.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

t_white said:


> That's it, I am selling an internal organ tomorrow to fund the purchase of this beauty:
> 
> http://www.autotrader.com/dealers/d...arlington&car_id=331171689&dealer_id=65365507


Psh. Tommy, your organs aren't worth that much. :laugh:


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

TBomb said:


> Do it. You won't.





Rob Cote said:


> Psh. Tommy, your organs aren't worth that much. :laugh:


You both stop it. I am seriously trying to find a TT-S to purchase next. Thought about an A5.. but it is just too boring, then thought about an S5, but the 4.2 is terrible on gas and I hate the base leather seats so it would have to be a packaged car with alcantara or something. Plus there isn't much difference to the A5/S5 body imo and the interior is pretty boring.

Thought about getting a BRZ just to get something completely different... But there are already like 10 FRS's around and I don't like having a car or a similar car that is common to see at this point...plus those interiors look really cheap and boring for almost 30k.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


>


:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

t_white said:


> Thought about getting a BRZ just to get something completely different... But there are already like 10 FRS's around and I don't like having a car or a similar car that is common to see at this point...plus those interiors look really cheap and boring for almost 30k.


I took a BRZ for a spin while my girlfriend was having her subie fixed up...holy **** I was in love with it. One really cool thing that I liked was how responsive the pedal was. You barely touch the throttle and suddenly you're going 60. One thing I hated was the angle of the radio/nav screen and that I couldn't afford to take it off the lot.


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


>


best shirt... in the world.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> best shirt... in the world.


what shirt?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> what shirt?


The two round ones.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Darn one number off


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Who wants a driver side RS3 seat?!?!

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showt...t-brand-new-driver-only?p=8220589#post8220589

Not my sale. Don't know the seller. Just stumbled on it.


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Who wants a driver side RS3 seat?!?!
> 
> http://www.audizine.com/forum/showt...t-brand-new-driver-only?p=8220589#post8220589
> 
> Not my sale. Don't know the seller. Just stumbled on it.


 Find me a second one for the same price and I will buy them. It he can verify the part # and such then damn that's a good deal!!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

t_white said:


> Find me a second one for the same price and I will buy them. It he can verify the part # and such then damn that's a good deal!!


 Agreed. Was hoping for 2 as well.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Sunday Sunday SUNDAY! 










Cheers. I am at work... 










If only...


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Cheers. I am at work...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 "I'm ready to take your dictation now, Mr. Ponto."


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JRutter said:


> "I'm ready to take your dictation now, Mr. Ponto."


 bahaha perfect. :thumbup:


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

krazyboi said:


> Agreed. Was hoping for 2 as well.


 I have 2 that look just like that.  

Not for sale though.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/OEM-AUDI-A3...t=Car_Audio_Video&hash=item2ec3c291a0&vxp=mtr 

thoughts?? Seems crazy cheap... Guys english isn't so good... 


and EZ lip?? :laugh: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUDI-EZ-LIP...Parts_Accessories&hash=item27cd6446df&vxp=mtr 

haha bored on ebay.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Ponto said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/OEM-AUDI-A3...t=Car_Audio_Video&hash=item2ec3c291a0&vxp=mtr
> 
> thoughts?? Seems crazy cheap... Guys english isn't so good...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

No tits, but I thought this was clever


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

It's that time of the year for me again... Best job eVar...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rub-ISH said:


> It's that time of the year for me again... Best job eVar...


 More pics! Less clothing!


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Where are these kinda girls at our car shows... 









New Fiat Commercial


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

They're in the mk3s with the hipster dudes, trading pants.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> They're in the mk3s with the hipster dudes, trading pants.












But she isn't wearing any...


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Ponto said:


> Where are these kinda girls at our car shows...


 SoWo


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

This is awesome. Evidently the lady in the video is Ellen Grossman, a well-respected Brooklyn artist in her own right. 

http://gawker.com/5965706/jay+z-rides-the-subway-adorably-explains-who-he-is-to-an-adorable-old-lady


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hey fellas...check this out. 

http://www.copart.com/c2/homeSearch...e2s1&lotId=28345292&returnPage=SEARCH_RESULTS


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

FREE NINETY NINE?!?! 

I'll take two!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

TBomb said:


> This is awesome. Evidently the lady in the video is Ellen Grossman, a well-respected Brooklyn artist in her own right.
> 
> http://gawker.com/5965706/jay+z-rides-the-subway-adorably-explains-who-he-is-to-an-adorable-old-lady


 That's why I like Jay Z, he seems very level-headed considering all the success he's had


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

We have a massive group for leavenworth... Common theme... Is it leavenworth yet?! 

So had to do this. 

http://cdn.*************.net/instances/400x/31361903.jpg


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/ctd/3404449328.html 

Oh yes please.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Ponto said:


> http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/ctd/3404449328.html


 Sweet. I love the old ad which brags that Audi is a division of Volkswagen. Nowadays the Audi dealers try to deny any connection to VW in the slightest.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

MisterJJ said:


> Sweet. I love the old ad which brags that Audi is a division of Volkswagen. Nowadays the Audi dealers try to deny any connection to VW in the slightest.


 Should make a new ad: 

"The $3800 Audi is now worth $5000. Inflation is a bitch."


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Ponto said:


> http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/ctd/3404449328.html
> 
> Oh yes please.


 Dude, I don't even care how many miles are on that motor. I would dump my savings and buy it


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

cldub said:


> Dude, I don't even care how many miles are on that motor. I would dump my savings and buy it


 My dad had a 71 100LS when I was a little kid. Every time it broke down, I learned some new words.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Happy Friday y'all! 

Gotta love the official Seattle.gov police blotter page:









http://spdblotter.seattle.gov/2012/...ue-a-verbal-warning-for-a-violation-of-i-502/


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

so glad the bald hairy guy wasn't cropped out!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

eddiefury said:


> so glad the bald hairy guy wasn't cropped out!


Left that in just for you.


----------



## Bull_D (May 28, 2012)

eddiefury said:


> so glad the bald hairy guy wasn't cropped out!


yeah, pity that girl got in the way....:facepalm:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

eddiefury said:


> So glad the bald hairy guy wasn't cropped out!


This.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

I am just going to leave this here.










Long term forecast is calling for pretty much 5-10cm every day this week, heading there on the 28th.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

^^ Nice and all, but please remove the pics with the nip showing through. Thanks :thumbup::beer:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

*Happy Hump Day Friends.*


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

^^^ :heart: those booty shots.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Hmm think I need to order the RS Spoiler and door handle trim...


----------



## Bull_D (May 28, 2012)

Ponto said:


> Hmm think I need to order the RS Spoiler and door handle trim...


get a bit of vinyl in the color you like, and then give that a try. look at my build thread and you can see the black "RS" trim i'm trying in vinyl.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

krazyboi said:


>


Fallout from that VH1 bus accident in CA?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

JRutter said:


> Fallout from that VH1 bus accident in CA?


Quite possibly. I should report it.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

The latest installment - for a cause, even. Hate the lighting and background effects though...






If this is over the line, lmk.


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Quite the talented girl. :laugh:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

The backside of a woman is so elegant. Much easier to talk to as well.

For example:



















BUT this wouldn't be bad to have a conversation with....


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


>


I must say, I really like the lines on this particular model, it flows quite nicely. Must be European Made. 

Something to be said for a models lines... car or woman. lol


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Ponto said:


> I must say, I really like the lines on this particular model, it flows quite nicely. Must be European Made.
> 
> Something to be said for a models lines... car or woman. lol


Excellent analogy :thumbup:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Functional grab handles, ftw.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JRutter said:


> Functional grab handles, ftw.


You always know its a good drive when you have to grab the oh **** handles.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

So apparently I lost roughly 70 posts today for some reason... I rolled over 15k last week sometime and just noticed the loss of the post count. WTF.


----------



## Bull_D (May 28, 2012)

t_white said:


> So apparently I lost roughly 70 posts today for some reason... I rolled over 15k last week sometime and just noticed the loss of the post count. WTF.


it was discovered those were posted with the help of PED's.......post enhancing drugs. therefore they were not awarded..... :facepalm:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

t_white said:


> So apparently I lost roughly 70 posts today for some reason... I rolled over 15k last week sometime and just noticed the loss of the post count. WTF.


Maybe they decided to only count quality posts... (checks own post count...) Nah, that couldn't be it.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Bull_D said:


> it was discovered those were posted with the help of PED's.......post enhancing drugs. therefore they were not awarded..... :facepalm:


post count doping scandal. :facepalm:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

wat means post count?


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Bike rax!!!

Must have _MOAR!!!!_

:laugh:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

t_white said:


> So apparently I lost roughly 70 posts today for some reason... I rolled over 15k last week sometime and just noticed the loss of the post count. WTF.


I noticed the same thing, but closer to 100 :screwy:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Rob Cote said:


> wat means post count?


Bump


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

Maybe they, fourtitude, deleted the old lol bump thread? 

Was in limbo, but finally deleted it. 

So any our posts in it, were deducted from our post count.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

azoceanblue said:


> Maybe they, fourtitude, deleted the old lol bump thread?
> 
> Was in limbo, but finally deleted it.
> 
> So any our posts in it, were deducted from our post count.


pretty sure I had way more than 40 posts in that thread, plus many of others in here would have the same reduction.


----------



## Bull_D (May 28, 2012)

VWAddict said:


> Bike rax!!!
> 
> Must have _MOAR!!!!_
> 
> :laugh:


rear rax....


----------



## Bull_D (May 28, 2012)

don't want to be accused of not participating.....


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

t_white said:


> pretty sure I had way more than 40 posts in that thread, plus many of others in here would have the same reduction.


I lost close to 100 posts, it does not matter to me, but maybe other threads were in limbo, and were deleted as well.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


>


merica!!!!!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

t_white said:


> So apparently I lost roughly 70 posts today for some reason... I rolled over 15k last week sometime and just noticed the loss of the post count. WTF.


I lost over 300 posts. Wtf happened lol


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Folks,

Really could use your help! Go and like my comment "Don't worry, it'll buff out!" so I can win a free matte wrap from these guys in VT. Do it by midnight and I'll post mad pics, yo!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...4.503656883000193&type=1&theater&notif_t=like


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Ponto said:


> You always know its a good drive when you have to grab the oh **** handles.


Especially when they look like these  :


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JRutter said:


> Especially when they look like these  :


Haha nice - even though they didn't need to be pointed out I appreciate it. 

Gotta love when a designer makes them just right.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

So thats how those work..


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Folks,
> 
> Really could use your help! Go and like my comment "Don't worry, it'll buff out!" so I can win a free matte wrap from these guys in VT. Do it by midnight and I'll post mad pics, yo!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...4.503656883000193&type=1&theater&notif_t=like



Come on folks, you know you want to see me in matte black, aired out and on some new shoes in the spring. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Folks,
> 
> Really could use your help! Go and like my comment "Don't worry, it'll buff out!" so I can win a free matte wrap from these guys in VT. Do it by midnight and I'll post mad pics, yo!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...4.503656883000193&type=1&theater&notif_t=like


I don't do facebook. But I wanted to add a caption: "Pig rams young Asian from behind."


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

MisterJJ said:


> I don't do facebook. But I wanted to add a caption: "Pig rams young Asian from behind."


Back to you Bob.


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

Voted

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Folks,
> 
> Really could use your help! Go and like my comment "Don't worry, it'll buff out!" so I can win a free matte wrap from these guys in VT. Do it by midnight and I'll post mad pics, yo!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...4.503656883000193&type=1&theater&notif_t=like


I voted for somebody else that had a funnier comment.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Uber-A3 said:


> I voted for somebody else that had a funnier comment.


But I am le sad.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Girl in heat


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

JRutter said:


> Girl in heat












but funny


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

CLDUB that you? :laugh: TROLOLO


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ponto said:


> CLDUB that you? :laugh: TROLOLO


Awww sheet. Paging Rogerthat.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Ponto said:


> CLDUB that you? :laugh: TROLOLO


LOL well played

I see you that, and raise you this


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

cldub said:


> LOL well played
> 
> I see you that, and raise you this


A decent hand... However


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Ponto said:


> A decent hand... However


Very well, but I'll leave you with this royal flush.

I present to you, the Canadian Prime Minister


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## blksheep3 (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

I love christmas time.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Her parents must be proud


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

In not keeping with the holiday theme, but because I dig gym socks:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

I can get on that train too. 




































]


PAGE 85!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

this one excites the senses wow


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

:heart: you guys umpkin:


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

LOL Isn't dead.

Happy Holidays

2008









2009









2010


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Um... "Official Pic whoring thread" is gone?!?! (or wasn't that the title?"


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Um... "Official Pic whoring thread" is gone?!?! (or wasn't that the title?"


What the hell, yeah you are right. 

Nice RS though.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

krazyboi said:


>


Trannies?


----------



## FL.APRa3 (Jan 30, 2011)

krazyboi said:


>


That breeze tho


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

James540 said:


> i do have to say i prefer the color scheme of vortex over fourtitude as well.


Hey there. Die in a fire.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

So my parents got me a Yakima Rocketpro 11 ski boxnfor christmas....without asking the length of my roof. It overhangs so that the end of the box and the beginning of the hood are lined up :sly: I was so damn excited too!

Does anyone know what boxes will fit that are also large enough to fit a board/skis? Or am I going to just have to grab a traditional rack? Thanks bros.


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

NBPT_A3 said:


> So my parents got me a Yakima Rocketpro 11 ski boxnfor christmas....without asking the length of my roof. It overhangs so that the end of the box and the beginning of the hood are lined up :sly: I was so damn excited too!
> 
> Does anyone know what boxes will fit that are also large enough to fit a board/skis? Or am I going to just have to grab a traditional rack? Thanks bros.


well i took a ski trip with the skybox 16 on my A3, which is 81" long. It overhung the front and I couldn't open my hatch all the way either, though it fit skis & snowbards w/no issue.. Not sure about your 11 (not on Yakima's site), but the Rocketbox 12 is only 58" so it'll fit the roof great but of course the ski/snowboard capacity is an issue. Yakima's site only mentions the variations of the 16 as an option when you click "hatchbacks" with "ski/snowboard".

here's a pic of mine from that trip:


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

asal said:


> well i took a ski trip with the skybox 16 on my A3, which is 81" long. It overhung the front and I couldn't open my hatch all the way either, though it fit skis & snowbards w/no issue.. Not sure about your 11 (not on Yakima's site), but the Rocketbox 12 is only 58" so it'll fit the roof great but of course the ski/snowboard capacity is an issue. Yakima's site only mentions the variations of the 16 as an option when you click "hatchbacks" with "ski/snowboard".
> 
> here's a pic of mine from that trip:


81" could be tollerable, but the Skybox is 89" and is massive. I think I need something at least 70" and the Inno Shadow 14 is the perfect size it seems. Even the Skybox 16 at 74" inches might be ok.

To make matters worse I can't get one of the sides to detach so I can disassemble because the locking core is stuck, so now it may be a warranty issue, gotta call tomorrow.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

http://cdn.*************.net/instances/400x/32510176.jpg


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> http://cdn.*************.net/instances/400x/32510176.jpg


Yup, you can insert my name on there too lol


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> http://cdn.*************.net/instances/400x/32510176.jpg


Because clutch pedal. :thumbdown:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> Because clutch pedal. :thumbdown:


Can't put mine! Because tons snow and sideways awesomeness. 










Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

More A3 quattro goodness from Chris Ostberg


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Seki said:


>


Need to know her name...now.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Happy bump year


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

DOH! A3 ice sculpture.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

I think I remember the city offered to garage his car for a year after thawing it down with hot water?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Mascot?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Mascot?


At first I was nodding, but all I can see now is sore blue balls.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JRutter said:


> At first I was nodding, but all I can see now is sore blue balls.


bahaha double meaning perhaps?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ponto said:


> bahaha double meaning perhaps?


Really, though, it's accurate. :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> Really, though, it's accurate. :thumbup:


Agreed! haha


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Need to know her name...now.


laura michelle prestin


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

abadidol said:


> laura michelle prestin


You are a gentlemen and a scholar.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

perfection.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

t_white said:


> perfection.


No such thing. 

Well... there was this one guy... but we killed him.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

skidmark:thumbdown:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Not an Audi but I will let it slide, but she damn well better clean mine next.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

NBPT_A3 said:


> You are a gentlemen and a scholar.


As much as i would like to take credit for just knowing her name I cannot.

Google Image Search Plugin.

https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/search-by-image-by-google/dajedkncpodkggklbegccjpmnglmnflm


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Those low cliff ceilings must suck!


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Those low cliff ceilings must suck!


Guardrails are over rated.


----------



## srbeards (Oct 26, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


>


The coil-overs seen totally legit, right?

http://www.jom.de/products/gb/Speci...i--50-55-mm-except-Quattro-thread-spring.html


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Lets get back on topic...




































































































Happy Monday!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

FLBP Monday's are a blessing.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> FLBP Monday's are a blessing.


Always!


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

cldub said:


> Lets get back on topic...


Classy, even looks like she took the pic in a stall at Burger King.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

NBPT_A3 said:


> FLBP Monday's are a blessing.


Yes! haha The photos after the New Year have been significantly better over what was already awesome.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Can we still put a little lol in the thread?

Why are all these cars just stopped? . . . . oh.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

ooooh... #4 pic: nipple AND camel toe! 

:laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

SilverSquirrel said:


> ooooh... #4 pic: nipple AND camel toe!
> 
> :laugh:



She exudes class.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

JRutter said:


> Can we still put a little lol in the thread?
> 
> Why are all these cars just stopped? . . . . oh.


Wonder how steep of a drop


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hmmm these are pretty good reps, no?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Version-3-2...pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

krazyboi said:


>












Sooo wrong.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Hmmm these are pretty good reps, no?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Version-3-2...pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr


Curious, would you really put those in your car?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

ceese said:


> Curious, would you really put those in your car?


No, probably not...too wide for my liking.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

NBPT_A3 said:


> No, probably not...too wide for my liking.


They look like they are made out of that vinyl they use on cheap office chairs for the price that's about what I'd expect. 

No where near as affordable but a lot more tempting. Front and rear S3 recaros with door cards for under $4k - still a little pricey for used seats but I'm guessing he'll come down the longer they sit.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

ceese said:


> They look like they are made out of that vinyl they use on cheap office chairs for the price that's about what I'd expect.
> 
> No where near as affordable but a lot more tempting. Front and rear S3 recaros with door cards for under $4k - still a little pricey for used seats but I'm guessing he'll come down the longer they sit.


Shipping probably won't be cheap.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

where's the rear base? and is that a direct bolt in?


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> where's the rear base? and is that a direct bolt in?


More pics when you click the link.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> where's the rear base? and is that a direct bolt in?





DG7Projects said:


> More pics when you click the link.


Yea! Stop being lazy Rob!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Not sure if posted yet:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> Shipping probably won't be cheap.


I've got a buddy in Luton that can pick them up and ship them for me or better yet its a good excuse to visit.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Not sure if posted yet:


Pretty sweet, but I am honestly not a huge fan of how giant those rear fender flares are, and I don't really dig the wheels either . I'd rather see the rear flares more in line with the front fenders. I do love the RS5 front though :thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Yea! Stop being lazy Rob!


Seriously?? CLICK a LINK?? What do I look to you, ha? Some kind of internet superhero? umpkin:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Yea! Stop being lazy Rob!


Saying this to the guy who thought it was too much work to press and hold the all-down button on his touchpad at the pump :laugh:


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

krazyboi said:


> Not sure if posted yet:


Saw it at SEMA this year. Looks even sicker in person.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

ceese said:


> They look like they are made out of that vinyl they use on cheap office chairs for the price that's about what I'd expect.
> 
> No where near as affordable but a lot more tempting. Front and rear S3 recaros with door cards for under $4k - still a little pricey for used seats but I'm guessing he'll come down the longer they sit.



Those look just like the ones in my car!


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Uber-A3 said:


> Those look just like the ones in my car!


You mean the ones that were in your car and are now on Ebay UK.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

cldub said:


> Saying this to the guy who thought it was too much work to press and hold the all-down button on his touchpad at the pump :laugh:


Hahahaha that was awesome. I actually lol'd


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

TBomb said:


> Pretty sweet, but I am honestly not a huge fan of how giant those rear fender flares are, and I don't really dig the wheels either . I'd rather see the rear flares more in line with the front fenders. I do love the RS5 front though :thumbup:


Needs euro lights with no orange corners. Fail.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

drew138 said:


> Needs euro lights with no orange corners. Fail.


Agreed! The Orange is out of place.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

ceese said:


> You mean the ones that were in your car and are now on Ebay UK.


I just sat in them


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

You know since leaving the mk4 world and joining here I no longer get to use cool pictures like this.










It's a shame because I enjoyed it, but nice to actually be in a group of people with some intelligence.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm wise beyond my 24 years....thank you for the compliment. 

http://cdn.*************.net/instances/400x/33078939.jpg


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I'm wise beyond my 24 years....thank you for the compliment.
> 
> http://cdn.*************.net/instances/400x/33078939.jpg


So if I get a GTI do I get 10 years younger? What do I have to do for 25 years younger?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

MisterJJ said:


> So if I get a GTI do I get 10 years younger? What do I have to do for 25 years younger?


Unfortunately in this realm there is but one direction...unless you buy a 98 Civic TypeS


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Uber-A3 said:


> Those look just like the ones in my car!


you mean the ones that Nate sent from the UK and went into MKIMs car and then went on sale and a few expletives regarding the sale were voiced on this forum from Vegas then 1/2 went into TP's car and then now they hug your buns and I am so jealous? Yeap those are the ones!!!


----------



## Rkjobdft (Jan 8, 2013)

hi, i'm a spammer


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Unfortunately in this realm there is but one direction...unless you buy a 98 Civic TypeS


...or a Scion


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

ceese said:


> ...or a Scion


Or an Integra (non type-r...sorry I love them), Celica, or Sentra SE-R....take your pick.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm just gonna leave this here....


http://thechive.files.wordpress.com/2013/01/fattest-man-world-loses-half-weight-2.jpg?w=500

[moderated for repulsive image; click at own risk]


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

ceese said:


> www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-S3-2004-2013-Leather-Recaro-Heated-Bucket-wing





> Seats have been removed from my mates S3 due to selling vehicle.


when i sell my car i also sell the OEM seats separately :screwy:

stolen set :thumbdown:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Maitre Absolut said:


> when i sell my car i also sell the OEM seats separately :screwy:
> 
> stolen set :thumbdown:


Come to think of it I remember last summer a guy in the UK saying his S3 seats were all stollen from the vehicle...now I need to find that post.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

also...










Mother of god yes please.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Maitre Absolut said:


> when i sell my car i also sell the OEM seats separately :screwy:
> 
> stolen set :thumbdown:





NBPT_A3 said:


> Come to think of it I remember last summer a guy in the UK saying his S3 seats were all stollen from the vehicle...now I need to find that post.



I seem to remember from a couple of the UK forums that breaking into houses to get the car keys to steal a car is a borderline epidemic just north of London.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Could be the dude just bought a cheap seat kit from a wreck to trade in his car and sell the seats for more. :facepalm:


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Maitre Absolut said:


> when i sell my car i also sell the OEM seats separately :screwy:
> 
> stolen set :thumbdown:





drew138 said:


> Could be the dude just bought a cheap seat kit from a wreck to trade in his car and sell the seats for more. :facepalm:


This. They say an assumption is the mother of all f*ck ups.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I'm just gonna leave this here....
> 
> 
> http://thechive.files.wordpress.com/2013/01/fattest-man-world-loses-half-weight-2.jpg?w=500
> ...


Ohhhh Drew, I thought it was a motivator to hit the gym after work


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Well I am sure many have heard about Jessica Barton's Surpra being stolen... But did you know about her instawhore page? I mean instagram... It's lovely

http://instagram.com/jessbartontwin/


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

tcardio said:


> you mean the ones that Nate sent from the UK and went into MKIMs car and then went on sale and a few expletives regarding the sale were voiced on this forum from Vegas then 1/2 went into TP's car and then now they hug your buns and I am so jealous? Yeap those are the ones!!!


Church... Stop gloating


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Gotta show off those drum brakes!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

MisterJJ said:


> Gotta show off those drum brakes!


oh man so sick. Prefer red myself. Means they are like Bremo's right?


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Ponto said:


> also...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed, I can't look away..... Seriously.


In other news: DIBS! http://m.scmp.com/news/china/article/1124650/billionaires-daughter-im-rich-and-boyfriendless


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


>


Would not hit. 

Side note

http://fourtitude.com/news/Audi_News_1/audi-a3-sportback-is-2013-what-car-car-of-the-year/


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Is it really that hard to find a person with at least some knowledge of the technology they are writing about?

Star Trek?

Edit for page ownage:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

What car is this?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

MisterJJ said:


> Is it really that hard to find a person with at least some knowledge of the technology they are writing about?
> 
> Star Trek?


Did you see the other articles she writes?!?

http://www.foxnews.com/archive/author/allison-barrie/index.html


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> What car is this?


what car?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Would not hit.


http://cdn.*************.net/instances/400x/32240764.jpg


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

TBomb said:


> http://cdn.*************.net/instances/400x/32240764.jpg












LOL

Hmm fail?
* Nice ninja edit.


Also I want to do this!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

That blue


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

Ponto said:


>


Saw this last night. Loved it!


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

Thread should be retitled to not work safe LOL bump.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


>


That's awesome! I'd do that.



Rogerthat said:


>


HAHA.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


>


oh god damn, when I looked at this on my phone I thought it was just a picture... oh how I was wrong.










Ha who am I kidding. :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Ha who am I kidding. :laugh:


Is there such a thing...as too much cleavage? Survey says....NO!.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

krazyboi said:


>


LMAO yep...been there


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ponto said:


> That blue


Man, I'm not even gonna lie...I'd drive one of those in a heartbeat. Take that 2.5T and throw on an exhaust and a tune, and that baby is primed to rip up some backroads...be they paved or not


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

TBomb said:


> Man, I'm not even gonna lie...I'd drive one of those in a heartbeat. Take that 2.5T and throw on an exhaust and a tune, and that baby is primed to rip up some backroads...be they paved or not


It's a sexy car, even has carbon ceramic brakes on that concept but if you really want to rip up some back roads...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> It's a sexy car, even has carbon ceramic brakes on that concept but if you really want to rip up some back roads...


Until you bend the frame.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Anwayys back OT










Some tattooed goodness.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Until you bend the frame.


I had the same exact thought.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

TBomb said:


> I had the same exact thought.


Only idiots bend their frames.



Jamal Hameedi, SVT Chief Nameplate Engineer

"Hameedi: If you look at the video [above], in our opinion, the truck performed flawlessly through there – it didn't do anything crazy from a vehicle dynamics standpoint. It didn't put the truck into an unsafe condition and it didn't strand the driver. If you hear their voices [on the video], you can hear them go 'Argh!!' when they went over that. That's not a good thing for any vehicle when you hit that hard, that fast. The other thing is that we run microcellular jounce bumpers that are progressive rate – this is why we run that kind of jounce bumper.

Hameedi: I know we've done videos on the Raptors with people like Rob Maccachren, and we've explicitly said that it's a vehicle that's highly capable, but you can break anything – you can even break a trophy truck – so you have to be responsible and sensible about the way what you're doing to the vehicle and the way you're driving it."


----------



## rambag3 (May 17, 2006)

krazyboi said:


>


Great p-shop.
See what I did there


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi Audi USA, game on.

http://www.autoguide.com/gallery/ga...MG-4MATIC-Wagon-S-Model-driving-side.jpg.html


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

drew138 said:


> Hi Audi USA, game on.
> 
> http://www.autoguide.com/gallery/ga...MG-4MATIC-Wagon-S-Model-driving-side.jpg.html


Oh wow yes indeed.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

drew138 said:


> Hi Audi USA, game on.
> 
> http://www.autoguide.com/gallery/ga...MG-4MATIC-Wagon-S-Model-driving-side.jpg.html




I can't even.......


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

And a throwback.



















Man alive what I would do for an Old Countach. Or hell even just those wheels!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

*My kind of firefighter.*


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ponto said:


>


Got rid of facebook, sorry to my Bump crew on there. It's not you, it's me and my colossal waste of time when I should be doing something productive. I still have twitter, instagram and theChive to wate time on.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Got rid of facebook, sorry to my Bump crew on there. It's not you, it's me and my colossal waste of time when I should be doing something productive. I still have twitter, instagram and theChive to wate time on.


haha nice. That is fair.

This page is mine!!!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Got rid of facebook, sorry to my Bump crew on there. It's not you, it's me and my colossal waste of time when I should be doing something productive. I still have twitter, instagram and theChive to wate time on.


Glad you don't think thread is a waste of time :laugh:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Hamster misses a shift:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Time for some more class. 




























Definitely my favorite.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

^^ unless she's reading a new book.... repost


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

That Hitachi must be pretty amazing. :laugh:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> ^^ unless she's reading a new book.... repost


This is not Imgur, I will not be harassed for providing you with top page entertainment.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


> This is not Imgur, I will not be harassed for providing you with top page entertainment.


But you will be harassed for not reading all of this thread and reposting. :laugh:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

:thumbup::beer:


Ponto said:


> But you will be harassed for not reading all of this thread and reposting. :laugh:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ponto said:


> But you will be harassed for not reading all of this thread and reposting. :laugh:


Touche


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Ponto said:


> But you will be harassed for not reading all of this thread and reposting. :laugh:


Seriously. It's not like we've got a few hundred... pages... to go through... :banghead:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

MisterJJ said:


> Seriously. It's not like we've got a few hundred... pages... to go through... :banghead:


It was a pretty epic thread :/ there was lots of good information lost. The kids now a days just don't care to contribute as much.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> It was a pretty epic thread :/ there was lots of good information lost. The kids now a days just don't care to contribute as much.


Shall we set a goal? Certain number of pages by a certain date? No BS posts of course.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Shall we set a goal? Certain number of pages by a certain date? No BS posts of course.


You always need goals in life. We have climbed a mere 20 or 30 pages since I joined.


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

NBPT_A3 said:


> No BS posts of course.


 Bump...


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> It was a pretty epic thread :/ there was lots of good information lost. The kids now a days just don't care to contribute as much.


I care to contribute, it just feels like no one is asking questions I can answer.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> I care to contribute, it just feels like no one is asking questions I can answer.


And thus, we have embarked on answering the meaning of life.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> I care to contribute, it just feels like no one is asking questions I can answer.


What's your status on SoWo?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> What's your status on SoWo?


Undecided still. About 60% no, 40% yes. The hardest pill to swallow on that whole thing is it's going to eat up about 5 of my vacation days and I've been planning to take a week out west since last year. So I'd have no time off after that for the rest of the year.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> Undecided still. About 60% no, 40% yes. The hardest pill to swallow on that whole thing is it's going to eat up about 5 of my vacation days and I've been planning to take a week out west since last year. So I'd have no time off after that for the rest of the year.


Just call in sick


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

NBPT_A3 said:


> And thus, we have embarked on answering the meaning of life.


42

Next question.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

cldub said:


> Just call in sick


Good plan!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> Undecided still. About 60% no, 40% yes. The hardest pill to swallow on that whole thing is it's going to eat up about 5 of my vacation days and I've been planning to take a week out west since last year. So I'd have no time off after that for the rest of the year.


You struggle to answer even questions directed to you sir. Where is your conviction, what is with this wishy washy response. :laugh:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ponto said:


> You struggle to answer even questions directed to you sir. Where is your conviction, what is with this wishy washy response. :laugh:


Questions about cars are easy. Questions about life...supremely difficult. :facepalm:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

MisterJJ said:


> Seriously. It's not like we've got a few hundred... pages... to go through... :banghead:



Well that thread did hit that in around 3 years. This new one isn't even a year old yet. I say a one year goal has to be at least 250 pages to keep pace with the old thread. If we can surpass that even better!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Well that thread did hit that in around 3 years. This new one isn't even a year old yet. I say a one year goal has to be at least 250 pages to keep pace with the old thread. If we can surpass that even better!


I'll start us off on #90 then...

EDIT: Blast! Not quite a full page.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I'll start us off on #90 then...
> 
> EDIT: Blast! Not quite a full page.



That is disappointing. 


Almost like this... But it might cheer you up.










Makes you feel better I didn't even win page 90.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Page 90

edit: Nope


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

How about now!!!

Edit.


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

cldub said:


> Page 90
> 
> edit: Nope


90?

edit: no as well...


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Bingo!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

cldub said:


> Bingo!


Ding ding ding we have a winner! 

For your efforts I award you...










TWINS BASIL!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Ponto said:


> Ding ding ding we have a winner!
> 
> For your efforts I award you...
> 
> ...


I will gladly accept my prize with open arms and a happy heart. I'd like to thank my friends for all their knowledge along the way, and my family for supporting me through this journey!


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

cldub said:


> I will gladly accept my prize with open arms and a happy heart. I'd like to thank my friends for all their knowledge along the way, and my family for supporting me through this journey!


You forgot to thank all the bumpers that paved the way for you and made this all possible.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

abadidol said:


> You forgot to thank all the bumpers that paved the way for you and made this all possible.


Bumpers past and present. We lost a lot of good men, and a few women, along the way.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

abadidol said:


> You forgot to thank all the bumpers that paved the way for you and made this all possible.


Such an inconsiderate bastardo. :laugh:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

abadidol said:


> You forgot to thank all the bumpers that paved the way for you and made this all possible.


Bumpers past and present. We lost a lot of good men, and a few women, along the way.


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Bumpers past and present. We lost a lot of good men, and drove the few women off, along the way.


Fixed


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

abadidol said:


> Fixed


That couldn't be more true.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

"Teacher with past in porn loses appeal to return to classroom"

http://news.msn.com/us/teacher-with-past-in-porn-loses-appeal-to-return-to-classroom

How come I never had any interesting teachers?!?!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

but you bumpers are my friends!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> "Teacher with past in porn loses appeal to return to classroom"
> 
> http://news.msn.com/us/teacher-with-past-in-porn-loses-appeal-to-return-to-classroom
> 
> How come I never had any interesting teachers?!?!


haha yea

I'd let her teach me


















Hmm wonder whats going on here.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Found a whole wack of this... Hiiiilarious.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Happy Hump Day bumpers!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Side note. Learned something cool.

Hover over a thread and it tells you how many posts you have in it.

Of the 3,128 posts here I have contributed 200. Now 201 posts.

What are all of you at?

And for a goal say by months end to reach 3,500???


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Ponto said:


> Side note. Learned something cool.
> 
> Hover over a thread and it tells you how many posts you have in it.
> 
> ...


Right behind you at 197...now 198


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

458 :thumbup:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Not enough! 92


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

N + 1


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Is it just me, but my posting response from hitting Submit takes a long time to refresh back into the thread.

Is there a way to control that on the Admin's part?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

TBomb said:


> N + 1


I see what you did there... 

But seriously, what are you at? Don't be like that. 



krazyboi said:


> Is it just me, but my posting response from hitting Submit takes a long time to refresh back into the thread.
> 
> Is there a way to control that on the Admin's part?


Mine has been doing it too, seems to be slow as of late.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

TBomb said:


>


http://www.slotmods.com/


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Is it just me, but my posting response from hitting Submit takes a long time to refresh back into the thread.
> 
> Is there a way to control that on the Admin's part?


Mine has been doing that A LOT lately. Really annoying.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

TBomb said:


> Mine has been doing that A LOT lately. Really annoying.


Same here. It's like it's hanging up trying to establish a connection. Sounds like their server is getting too much traffic.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Ceese!

I keep meaning to say about your sig. 

Anyone who looks at the Audi A3 3.2 DSG and sees an overpriced economy car should not be allowed to play with Rottweiler puppies.
Robert Farago, The Truth About Cars

I went and looked up that review, probably one of the best written reviews I have read in some time. Regardless of it being our car and awesome.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

I really like this. But funny how there is a Benz logo in the backround haha


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Jarrod558 said:


> Haven't been here in a while....but had to log on to join the 9mu8 krewhttp://www.*******.info/20.jpg


Awww, didn't miss you.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Ceese!
> 
> I keep meaning to say about your sig.
> 
> ...



:beer: I got the first round on the Leavenworth Cruise.


Been a while since I read it but here is on of my favorite excerpts,

"Fire-up the A3's 3.2-liter six and it's clear the Germans have re-lit the pilot light under the hot hatch genre. The A3's powerplant marries a soft burble to a horny zizz; like a banker and a showgirl itching to strip naked, jump under the hood and put the pro back into in procreative. As you pull away, the A3's torquey powerplant confirms the impression: objects in your rear view mirror will soon be further than they appear. At first, the Audi's steering seems a bit vague and the brakes a touch touchy– but that's only because you're not going fast enough. Right foot rectification tightens-up the controls and unleashes the dogs of driving."


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

I thought I was the only one with the slow post time...


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Meanwhile, in Canada...


----------



## ApexAudi (Nov 23, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Side note. Learned something cool.
> 
> Hover over a thread and it tells you how many posts you have in it.
> 
> ...


It's not about Quantity... it's about the Quality of your posts :laugh: Thinking back I believe Seki wins


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

apexaudi said:


> it's not about quantity... It's about the quality of your posts :laugh: Thinking back i believe seki wins


hahaha


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> hahaha


Seki does win and I don't even think he owns an A3 haha. WTF IS WRONG WITH US


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> :beer: I got the first round on the Leavenworth Cruise.



awweee yeaah there will be many rounds!

Edit: 91! 

Meanwhile in Canada










Gretzky's daughter blows up Instagram.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> awweee yeaah there will be many rounds!


I don't believe you.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> I don't believe you.


Haha well show up and you will find out. Last year was pure shenanigans.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Mr. Ponto, coming to SoWo?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

cldub said:


> Mr. Ponto, coming to SoWo?


That's in May right? Their page is down so I can't see the details but I'd probably be down to go! Probably getting a re-wrap for the show season. :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

cldub said:


> Mr. Ponto, coming to SoWo?


Ah would really like to but with the mountains in February, Leavenworth in June and what now looks like Cabo in August my vacation days are being used up real quick. Might have to be next years road trip.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NBPT_A3 said:


> That's in May right? Their page is down so I can't see the details but I'd probably be down to go! Probably getting a re-wrap for the show season. :thumbup:


May 17-19. Drag that Rob fella down with you as well.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> May 17-19. Drag that Rob fella down with you as well.


Hmmmm I should be free that weekend. Let me talk to my cohorts.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Hmmmm I should be free that weekend. Let me talk to my cohorts.


Recommendation, try to get down Thursday. I'm sure there's plenty others going from your area. If you want, I know ppl leaving NYC probably Wed. evening.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Meanwhile in Canada...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> Meanwhile in Canada...


haha that's awesome.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Dog died last night unexpectedly. Only 10 years old. Ruptured tumor without warning and died of internal bleeding. :banghead: Pat your pup on the head for me if you got one. Sucks.

Bump :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

drew138 said:


> Dog died last night unexpectedly. Only 10 years old. Ruptured tumor without warning and died of internal bleeding. :banghead: Pat your pup on the head for me if you got one. Sucks.
> 
> Bump :thumbup:


Sorry Drew. I got a 9 month puppy (60 lbs lab mix) myself. I'd be devastated.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Aw man sorry to hear that is so sad. 

Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

drew138 said:


> Dog died last night unexpectedly. Only 10 years old. Ruptured tumor without warning and died of internal bleeding. :banghead: Pat your pup on the head for me if you got one. Sucks.
> 
> Bump :thumbup:


 puppy :he/art:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

drew138 said:


> Dog died last night unexpectedly. Only 10 years old. Ruptured tumor without warning and died of internal bleeding. :banghead: Pat your pup on the head for me if you got one. Sucks.
> 
> Bump :thumbup:


Man, so sorry to hear that 

We have a 70 pound 2 year old goldendoodle that is pretty much our first born kid. I would be devastated if something happened to him, so I can definitely empathize. Will give him a big hug for you when I get home today.


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

drew138 said:


> Dog died last night unexpectedly. Only 10 years old. Ruptured tumor without warning and died of internal bleeding. :banghead: Pat your pup on the head for me if you got one. Sucks.
> 
> Bump :thumbup:


So sorry to here the news . Losing mans best friend is tough. Hang in there


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

thanks guys. having a few of these tonight :beer::beer:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

I had a cat die recently who was just 9 of just about the same thing. He was already in poor health due to being diabetic (who knew?)


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

dead dog downer day. i'll give mine a hug too

hopefully doggy ganham style will cheer you up


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

drew138 said:


> thanks guys. having a few of these tonight :beer::beer:


i'm giving the puppy some love..and having a beer too :thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Bumpers past and present. We lost a lot of good men, and a few women, along the way.


I lost a bumper somewhere in there :banghead:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Calling KB. Time for a showdown?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

TBomb said:


> Calling KB. Time for a showdown?


Saw that last night. Guess I'll have to make a video now.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Saw that last night. Guess I'll have to make a video now.


opcorn:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

TBomb said:


> Calling KB. Time for a showdown?


That launch was pretty quick, however his doesnt look nearly as good as KB's :heart:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

cldub said:


> That launch was pretty quick, however his doesnt look nearly as good as KB's :heart:


Looking pretty counts too right!! 

:heart:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Looking pretty counts too right!!
> 
> :heart:


Have you tried to seriously launch your bad boy yet? I know we were thinking about it at H20


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I still haven't seen flames. I think he can't do it. ic:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

cldub said:


> Have you tried to seriously launch your bad boy yet? I know we were thinking about it at H20


Not yet...


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> I still haven't seen flames. I think he can't do it. ic:


I saw flames on our way to a meet last April. They exist haha



krazyboi said:


> Not yet...


Well, if you wanna film it whenever you do, I can borrow Steph's DSLR and I can put my GoPro to use :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

cldub said:


> I saw flames on our way to a meet last April. They exist haha
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you wanna film it whenever you do, I can borrow Steph's DSLR and I can put my GoPro to use :thumbup:


Yea, how does one do it on the fly anyways? I'd like to be able to force flames out my butt.

Sounds good. Perhaps I'll make a trip down one weekend. Do you know of any open strips?


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Ponto said:


> awweee yeaah there will be many rounds!
> 
> Edit: 91!
> 
> ...



Bump. Back to business.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Yea, how does one do it on the fly anyways? I'd like to be able to force flames out my butt.
> 
> Sounds good. Perhaps I'll make a trip down one weekend. Do you know of any open strips?


 Kind of. Apparently there is a "deserted" piece of road down in Fredericksburg. I'm sure we can find something


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

drew138 said:


> Bump. Back to business.


 Yes Drew! I'd give her the business. 

Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Canada, I like your style. 

http://elitedaily.com/elite/2013/university-toronto-hosting-student-orgy/


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

t_white said:


> Canada, I like your style.
> 
> http://elitedaily.com/elite/2013/university-toronto-hosting-student-orgy/


 Agreed! Funny thing is, my company's abbreviation for our name is SEC... maybe our bosses aren't telling us something. 

Also we managed to convert a BMW M3 owner! Our buddy just picked up and S4 and is selling is M3!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## rambag3 (May 17, 2006)

Rogerthat said:


>


 RIP one of the best ever


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

rambag3 said:


> RIP one of the best ever


 Amen, he was great.:beer:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

\ 


Happy Monday everyone. :laugh:


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)

*Top class Audi*


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

dargofinch said:


>


 well done indeed.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

*FLBP*

It's monday soooo


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

*One more for good measure.*











Well and seeing as yesterday was the inauguration... 'MERICA!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Something on topic for once. I wish I could have it.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Apparently it has 310 bhp and is on air. Nice combo.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

This is the weirdest, and ugliest transformation A3 I have seen that is stock: http://baltimore.craigslist.org/emq/3462905294.html


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

t_white said:


> This is the weirdest, and ugliest transformation A3 I have seen that is stock: http://baltimore.craigslist.org/emq/3462905294.html


 Why does it have two different dashes? And two different front ends?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

dargofinch said:


>


 I was there!! 

The show was wicked lame, actually. Couple cool Jeeps. And a $90k pickup


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ponto said:


> It's monday soooo


 I normally can't stand selective color...but in this case I am willing to make an exception.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

*Kate upton lovers*





 
YOU'RE WELCOME.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Hey guys, I just traded in my A3 for a CLA...oh wait


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

TBomb said:


> Hey guys, I just traded in my A3 for a CLA...oh wait


 Got your hopes up didn't I.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

*Why the mid-west is not known for it's skiing. * 

Was in Ohio this weekend and decided to take the little one out for a few hours to get in some snow time in. That's the hard run.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Reasons why you should get a dash cam... this is my friend's car @ the dealership:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Reasons why you should get a dash cam... this is my friend's car @ the dealership:


 WOW wtf!! 

What came of that?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> WOW wtf!!
> 
> What came of that?


 Dealership tried to say the hood prop was not stable.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> Reasons why you should get a dash cam... this is my friend's car @ the dealership:


 OMG!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Dealership tried to say the hood prop was not stable.


 Seriously? And the hood is so heavy it can bend itself I bet. lol


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> Dealership tried to say the hood prop was not stable.


 Soooo tired of dealerships and their BS excuses. My experience has been that they are completely incapable of owning up to anything.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Reasons why you should get a dash cam... this is my friend's car @ the dealership:


 Wow f*ck that!


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Reasons why you should get a dash cam... this is my friend's car @ the dealership:


 Wow, that's crazy! What scum the dealer is to pretend it wasn't their fault.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

So what happened after he said he had it all on camera? 

Edit! This page is mine.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> So what happened after he said he had it all on camera?
> 
> Edit! This page is mine.


 Manager then denied saying that it was the hood prop. That their insurance will cover it. If they didn't to show them the video. Just heard they were being dicks about it.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Manager then denied saying that it was the hood prop. That their insurance will cover it. If they didn't to show them the video. Just heard they were being dicks about it.


 Brutal, why can't people own up when they **** something up.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> Brutal, why can't people own up when they **** something up.


 "I will write details later, **** will be posted on vortex and other sites.red faced, fear in his face
sounded like he had a dick down his throat
Needless to say, manager changed his story."


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

krazyboi said:


>


 This is why I avoid having any "professionals" touching my stuff. DIY and you don't have to deal with this kind of crap.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Got your hopes up didn't I.


 You are such a tease...


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Ponto said:


> So what happened after he said he had it all on camera?
> 
> Edit! This page is mine.


 sorry but the whole lower half...blah 
kankles for sure


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

tcardio said:


> sorry but the whole lower half...blah
> kankles for sure


 Pssh those aren't Cankles... 

These are Cankles. 










If the chick I posted was any skinner she would have bones and rib's showing.


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

tcardio said:


> sorry but the whole lower half...blah
> kankles for sure


 not really sure how you decided her ankles were the thing to mention from that pic...:screwy:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

asal said:


> not really sure how you decided her ankles were the thing to mention from that pic...:screwy:


 Come to think of it yea... Do we need to give you the gay test?


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Come to think of it yea... Do we need to give you the gay test?


 So where's the test? All I see is a hot blonde.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Ponto said:


>


 My faith in this thread has been restored. YOU Ponto own the page!


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Come to think of it yea... Do we need to give you the gay test?


 Why are you posting pics of Orange Juice on coffee tables?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

*Speed Bumps*

Happy Hump day!


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## ApexAudi (Nov 23, 2011)

ceese said:


>


 I was staring at this picture for a good 5 minutes trying to figure out what was odd about this girl in this picture. 

Then I realized it says Pfaff Tuning on the car... 

I work for Pfaff Audi in Toronto Canada and Tuning does our ... well Tuning... Why have I never met this girl! :screwy:


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

ApexAudi said:


> I was staring at this picture for a good 5 minutes trying to figure out what was odd about this girl in this picture.
> 
> Then I realized it says Pfaff Tuning on the car...
> 
> I work for Pfaff Audi in Toronto Canada and Tuning does our ... well Tuning... Why have I never met this girl! :screwy:


 Is this your car too? 

http://www.e90post.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=483428&d=1297146742


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

TechnikSLR said:


> Is this your car too?
> 
> http://www.e90post.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=483428&d=1297146742


 That causes physical pain.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

TechnikSLR said:


> Is this your car too?


 You are no longer apart of this lol bump crew. Please hang up your cars keys, turn off your computer and go sit in the closet, alone. HOW DARE YOU post that terrible car in this thread. :laugh: 


OH, and if someone buys my car, I will scrape up every dollar and buy this: http://www.cars.com/go/search/detai...field=PRICE&certifiedOnly=false&&aff=national :heart:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

I just threw up


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

t_white said:


> You are no longer apart of this lol bump crew. Please hang up your cars keys, turn off your computer and go sit in the closet, alone. HOW DARE YOU post that terrible car in this thread. :laugh:
> 
> 
> OH, and if someone buys my car, I will scrape up every dollar and buy this: http://www.cars.com/go/search/detai...field=PRICE&certifiedOnly=false&&aff=national :heart:


 I've seen some C6 S6's floating around our area for under that, if you know, a V10 would fancy you :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

cldub said:


> I've seen some C6 S6's floating around our area for under that, if you know, a V10 would fancy you :laugh::laugh:


 Buddy of my picked an 07 up with 8k miles on it for something ridiculous like 28 Grand.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Ponto said:


> Buddy of my picked an 07 up with 8k miles on it for something ridiculous like 28 Grand.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

cldub said:


>


 Is this suppose to be the same girl?


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

cldub said:


> I've seen some C6 S6's floating around our area for under that, if you know, a V10 would fancy you :laugh::laugh:


 Not really a huge S6 fan, plus it would be my only car and gas costs would suckkkk on a v10. Just sucks that this RS4 is around the same price as 2010-2011 S5's. My cap on a new car is basically $35k...maybe $37k. 



Ponto said:


> Buddy of my picked an 07 up with 8k miles on it for something ridiculous like 28 Grand.


 Holy crap! 



krazyboi said:


> Is this suppose to be the same girl?


 Based on the hair alone, I would say yes.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

So where are you all from? Keef are you really Keef? Or did you move to "merica and just steal someones life?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Damn, not graduating from high school doesn't seem so bad compared to some of these :laugh: 


(To be clear, I did in fact graduate from high school and college with a degree in engineering :thumbup


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> So where are you all from? Keef are you really Keef? Or did you move to "merica and just steal someones life?


 What does the Canadian word bestiality mean?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> What does the Canadian word bestiality mean?


 haha for the record I did not make this, but found it. But I think they meant to refer to Beastiality.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> haha for the record I did not make this, but found it. But I think they meant to refer to Beastiality.


 Actually, I was just fooling bestiality is the correct spelling believe it or not.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> Actually, I was just fooling bestiality is the correct spelling believe it or not.


 Wow ya just googled it.


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

abadidol said:


>


 She fails


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Is this suppose to be the same girl?


 Yes :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

'Merica 










Edit! Another Page another Picture :laugh:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> 'Merica


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


>


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


>


 I give you that gold and you insult me?


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Ponto said:


> So where are you all from?


 Born into Taxes, parents brought me to Air Pollution, lived a few years in Suicide, and returned to Air Pollution. 

Trivia: The Suicide state (Alaska) also has the highest per capita consumption of ice cream.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

MisterJJ said:


> Born into Taxes, parents brought me to Air Pollution, lived a few years in Suicide, and returned to Air Pollution.
> 
> *Trivia: The Suicide state (Alaska) also has the highest per capita consumption of ice cream.*


 Wouldn't that be more like a FF? Fun Fact for the day?


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> I give you that gold and you insult me?


 I love Canada. Great country, good beer, great doughnuts, nice liberal attitudes with just enough of a conservative edge. Only teasing because you know that I'm not serious and you take it in stride. Besides you give as good as you get. 

*Canada on Strike*


----------



## digga4 (Apr 8, 2008)

Late to the party :wave:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

After a week of hiking the hills of San Francisco I am happy to be back on the East Coast...despite this 8 degree weather I flew into. :banghead:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> I love Canada. Great country, good beer, great doughnuts, nice liberal attitudes with just enough of a conservative edge. Only teasing because you know that I'm not serious and you take it in stride. Besides you give as good as you get.
> 
> *Canada on Strike*


 Haha I know man its all good! 

Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

For you, Ponto:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

JRutter said:


> For you, Ponto:


 Although the US hasn't had an armed indian uprising in over a century. Canada has in the last quarter century, but we'll let it slide since it hapened in quebec.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

ceese said:


> Although the US hasn't had an armed indian uprising in over a century. Canada has in the last quarter century, but we'll let it slide since it hapened in quebec.


 you forgot about wounded knee in 1973 where the federa1 pigs jailed a whole bunch of political prisoners.


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

I apologize for my transgression. here is some compensation. NOT INTEGRA GIRL.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Video says RS6 but not sure. What do you think?

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=9d9_1358963331


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

drew138 said:


> Video says RS6 but not sure. What do you think?
> 
> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=9d9_1358963331


I think...










But it does kind of look like it.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Gold plated Audi Rings, if you are into that sort of thing.


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pure-New-...nt-Car-Emblem-Badge-175mm-Width-/180850216002


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

cldub said:


>


Perfection


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


>


dang.. yes please.


----------



## slowandlow (Sep 9, 2002)

NBPT_A3 said:


>


Who is she because I want MOAR!


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


>


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

dargofinch said:


>


Stacy is always going to be a favorite of mine :heart::heart:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

You guys see this Rally Driver??


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh my goodness. All I can think of with that face is surprise sex time!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

lol bump! kin





bumpkin


























































umpkin:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> lol bump! kin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want my click back.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Guys...guys! 



GUYS! 






THERES A CHIVE ANDROID APP! :heart:


/late to the party


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Definitely a vr


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Talk about perky


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Talk about perky


Pretty much the best kind!


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## xero_dobbler (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

xero_dobbler said:


>


I'm impressed.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> I'm impressed.


With what? That her ass is big enough to eat a glass? :laugh:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> With what? That her ass is big enough to eat a glass? :laugh:


I was thinking what a great end table where I could set my martini down.


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Boobies. I miss those things. *tear*

-Mici-


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

Mici said:


> Boobies. I miss those things. *tear*
> 
> -Mici-


There are no boobies in Finland?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

For Mici! Finnish boobs:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Mici said:


> Boobies. I miss those things. *tear*
> 
> -Mici-


For you man, you will find another. 












abadidol said:


> There are no boobies in Finland?


Nah he doesn't have his anymore. What that man needs is more boobs and :beer:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Or found this..

http://www.returnofkings.com/750/how-to-bang-a-finnish-girl-in-helsinki

And well more Finnish


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

dargofinch said:


>


Boinginginginginginging


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

dargofinch said:


>





NBPT_A3 said:


> Boinginginginginginging


BUMP


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

dargofinch said:


>


for all that is holy, bump for mici!!


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

dargofinch said:


>


Bump


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

dargofinch said:


>


bump, please!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

dargofinch said:


>





Rob Cote said:


> bump, please!


I must then, you said please.


But serious, I need a pool.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

dargofinch said:


>


All this needs is a reverse motion for the end of the loop so that she goes up AND down.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Okay we need to find this person. Mad parking skillzzzzz.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

dargofinch said:


>


:beer:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

dargofinch said:


>


Bumps!


----------



## ocswing (Sep 24, 2011)

dargofinch said:


>


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBL09RwHH7Q


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

How does one turn off service indicator? Changed my oil and don't know how to turn it off. *didn't search lol

Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Ponto said:


> How does one turn off service indicator? Changed my oil and don't know how to turn it off. *didn't search lol
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


RTFM

pg 7 (well not really, but its in there.)


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

So that rally car chick in posted randomly liked my **** on Instagram. Lol creepy. 

Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

ocswing said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBL09RwHH7Q


Boing!


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

I wonder if this is worth going to look at... price seems like a good deal if everything is mechanically sound: http://www.cargurus.com/Cars/invent...=DEAL_RANK&sortDirection=ASC#listing=48275949


and to continue the threads purpose:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

ocswing said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBL09RwHH7Q


lovely! :beer:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


>


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

:biggrinsanta:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

And come on gotta keep a good grip..


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


>



Fail Bump


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Fail Bump


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


>


Ceese that you??










Also got my shift knob taken apart and reset properly! Yay!


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


> :biggrinsanta:


Where can I place my order? :heart:

-Mici-


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Mici said:


> Where can I place my order? :heart:
> 
> -Mici-


Oh man couldn't agree more...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

dargofinch said:


>


Her name is Victoria Moore.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Let me help you with those..



cldub said:


>


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

krazyboi said:


>


Other then loving this photo... Why are there no tires on the passenger side wheels? Photoshopped?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


>


yeah you polish that tip girl.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

abadidol said:


> Other then loving this photo... Why are there no tires on the passenger side wheels? Photoshopped?


I think it's a test fit lol


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

abadidol said:


> Other then loving this photo... Why are there no tires on the passenger side wheels? Photoshopped?


Didn't even notice. The board against the quarter makes my b-hole pucker.


----------



## dnt8Pa3 (Aug 31, 2012)

abadidol said:


> Other then loving this photo... Why are there no tires on the passenger side wheels? Photoshopped?


Also, why is there a snowboard on the roof rack without a snowboard carrier


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

dnt8Pa3 said:


> Also, why is there a snowboard on the roof rack without a snowboard carrier


Didn't even notice that! there is so much wrong with this photo...


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ponto said:


> yeah you polish that tip girl.


This post is underrated :thumbup:


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Lotta good bump on here. :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


>


:vampire::vampire::vampire:


----------



## mattA3 (Feb 24, 2010)

abadidol said:


> Why are there no tires on the passenger side wheels? Photoshopped?


sNOw tires


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

krazyboi said:


>


My Super RS' came off her car. Still cant believe Dan made his wife pose for the dubkorps air ride contest :laugh:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


>


I'm Patrick Hopkins and I approve this message. :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

t_white said:


> My Super RS' came off her car. Still cant believe Dan made his wife pose for the dubkorps air ride contest :laugh:


That's a good wife!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

t_white said:


> My Super RS' came off her car. Still cant believe Dan made his wife pose for the dubkorps air ride contest :laugh:


I tried to FB stalk...didn't work.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Ponto said:


> That's a good wife!


True story: She told him to sell the super rs's to fund his mk2 rebuild project car before sowo. Then they picked up those 19" helios wheels. I am probably calling dibs on those wheels next as well, haha



krazyboi said:


> I tried to FB stalk...didn't work.


Hahahaha. I've been to their house a few times. You wouldn't believe that she is a mother of 2!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Ponto said:


>


I'm pretty sure that is JJ's like 4th paint job in like 3 years


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*** "Offensive" Language *** , but interesting watch


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

krazyboi said:


>


Mesmerizing...


----------



## slowandlow (Sep 9, 2002)

krazyboi said:


>


If those fun bags are paid for, next trip should be to the orthodontist.


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

slowandlow said:


> If those fun bags are paid for, next trip should be to the orthodontist.


She had teeth... huh... didn't notice.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> *** "Offensive" Language *** , but interesting watch


Kai is my hero. When I grow up I want a machete.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

abadidol said:


> She had teeth... huh... didn't notice.


Even if she did, she won't for long with those things bouncing around.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Exactly what I could use to get my morning going.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

^ The best part of waking up...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

lausch said:


> ^ The best part of waking up...


Isn't Folgers in my cup.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

http://www.videobash.com/video_show...l&utm_campaign=the-most-popular-balloon-shot#


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Ponto said:


>


Oh, damn...that's not gonna buff out!!


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Unfortunately your browser does not support IFrames.

'Amazing Race' Chick Catapults Watermelon into Face
- Watch More
Celebrity Videos
or
Subscribe​


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

Ponto said:


>


I'm jealous... :beer:

That's up next, paint! :thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

ceese said:


> Unfortunately your browser does not support IFrames.
> 
> 'Amazing Race' Chick Catapults Watermelon into Face
> - Watch More
> ...


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## xero_dobbler (Aug 24, 2005)

^ ab-so-lute win!!!!


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

JRutter said:


>


Bad ass.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

JRutter said:


>


I like this. A lot. :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

JRutter said:


>


So nice!


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

sometimes I just love craigslist: http://www.craigslist.org/about/best/ott/2764832533.html


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

t_white said:


> sometimes I just love craigslist: http://www.craigslist.org/about/best/ott/2764832533.html


Question: Why did you just expose to all of us that you cruise CL Causal Encounters? Noob move.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Question: Why did you just expose to all of us that you cruise CL Causal Encounters? Noob move.


Clearly you are the nOOb, as that find was under the "best or Craigslist" which there is a link for at the bottom left of the main page when you have located a city to search near. The "best of Craigslist" just has the weirdest/funniest stuff posted all in one location.

:thumbup:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

t_white said:


> ... just has the weirdest/funniest stuff posted all in one location.
> 
> :thumbup:


you mean like a lol bump thread? :sly:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

SilverSquirrel said:


> you mean like a lol bump thread? :sly:


Precisely! umpkin:

!9mu8 101


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

t_white said:


> Clearly you are the nOOb, as that find was under the "best or Craigslist" which there is a link for at the bottom left of the main page when you have located a city to search near. The "best of Craigslist" just has the weirdest/funniest stuff posted all in one location.
> 
> :thumbup:


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

JRutter said:


>


assmazing


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Question: Why did you just expose to all of us that you cruise CL Causal Encounters? Noob move.


Only in Canada!


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


>


:laugh:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

that gets me every time. still. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Something you don't see everyday (my friend took this pic in Japan)


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> Something you don't see everyday (my friend took this pic in Japan)


What is that? A parsnip?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NBPT_A3 said:


> What is that? A parsnip?


Could be. It's some sort of radish.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Could be. It's some sort of radish.


Daikon, man.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

FYI---- My BBS Super RS are now up for sale. $2800 is the fellow A3 owner price, if anyone is interested. Just shoot me a PM. Not in a huge rush to sell, but I wouldn't mind freeing up the cash for now.

Oh and bumppp


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

^^ OH MA GAWDDDD


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

t_white said:


> ^^ OH MA GAWDDDD


What he said :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

t_white said:


> FYI---- My BBS Super RS are now up for sale. $2800 is the fellow A3 owner price, if anyone is interested. Just shoot me a PM. Not in a huge rush to sell, but I wouldn't mind freeing up the cash for now.


I wish I could...


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I love that the addition of Ponto has brought an occasional Canada joke to this thread. :laugh: That is all!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> I love that the addition of Ponto has brought an occasional Canada joke to this thread. :laugh: That is all!


I am going to take this as a compliment. Anyways Canada is awesome. 










And a little home town love.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

These girls can walk my radish anytime. 



Ponto said:


>


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

SilverSquirrel said:


> These girls can walk my radish anytime.


LOL I see what you're getting at.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

SilverSquirrel said:


> These girls can walk my radish anytime.


:laugh: :laugh: Thanks for the new sig.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ultimatetaba said:


> :laugh: :laugh: Thanks for the new sig.


Bro, your offset, it's delicious. 

Sorry, but I've never seen it before.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Bro, your offset, it's delicious.
> 
> Sorry, but I've never seen it before.


Specs listed are legit. umpkin:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Also my reaction to today


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Bro, your offset, it's delicious.
> 
> Sorry, but I've never seen it before.





Rob Cote said:


> Specs listed are legit. umpkin:


:thumbup::thumbup::vampire:



Ponto said:


> Also my reaction to today


This was yesterday's reaction to ME. FML.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Socal peeps can you confirm?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rub-ISH said:


> Socal peeps can you confirm?


If it is true, I want to change the standard. Who wants to be a roomie?


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

Rub-ISH said:


> Socal peeps can you confirm?


yep, for people who don't have an A3!

also, bump!


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

brungold said:


> yep, for people who don't have an A3!
> 
> also, bump!


I couldn't stop looking at that whole feature on the chive, she is GORGEOUS.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

brungold said:


> yep, for people who don't have an A3!
> 
> also, bump!


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

Rub-ISH said:


> Socal peeps can you confirm?


SoCal girls are snobby. This became more apparent to me when I moved to other states. 




Rob Cote said:


> I love that the addition of Ponto has brought an occasional Canada joke to this thread. :laugh: That is all!


 This is FALSE!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I just googled nitto neogen 205/40-18 and found a picture of Jason's car and Christian's in the first couple lines of pictures. Do either of you guys have nittos? Christian, I thought you said you got s.drives, but that was a while back, I could be wrong.

Anyway, it's getting close to buy new tires, so what do you think of what you got?


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> I just googled nitto neogen 205/40-18 and found a picture of Jason's car and Christian's in the first couple lines of pictures. Do either of you guys have nittos? Christian, I thought you said you got s.drives, but that was a while back, I could be wrong.
> 
> Anyway, it's getting close to buy new tires, so what do you think of what you got?


I do indeed. Nitto NeoGen 205/40/18 :thumbup:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

SilverSquirrel said:


>


LOL..when I was in galapagos..it was funny how people had to constantly say that word whenever one saw one. Someone would always shout it with an exclamation mark because being on a liveabord, everyone that we saw was a relative rarity.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

cldub said:


> I do indeed. Nitto NeoGen 205/40/18 :thumbup:


x2. Great tire, love them, super cool looking. Would buy again. A+++


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Ultimatetaba said:


> x2. Great tire, love them, super cool looking. Would buy again. A+++


Not to mention the price. I think for that sized tire you won't get a better deal than these


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice. I'll probably pick those up. The size is really hard to come by. Somehow, don't ask me how, my Toyos were still holding air after H2Oi last year. Well except the one. :banghead: But when they were dismounted...holy sketchy tires, batman. The sidewalls were delaminated, bubbles all over the place, gashes in the sidewall. Says something that I was able to drive to MD and back on them, and definitely makes me feel more confident in tires in general. I think I might be able to find a set of 4 leftover in an online store somewhere, but I'd like to try something different out.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

https://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=10152540970135300


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

drew138 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=10152540970135300


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

:banghead:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Also,


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Whose gonna get Page 100?! :laugh:

*edit.. darn not me


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

cldub said:


> Also,


Pssh more like a normal monday morning.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Whose gonna get Page 100?! :laugh:
> 
> *edit.. darn not me


Perhaps me? EDIT: Nope


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


>


haha sticker bomb!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## slowandlow (Sep 9, 2002)

Did I win pg100?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

slowandlow said:


> Did I win pg100?


Creepy...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Annnd nope nevermind.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Dear lord...she's gonna break something with that


----------



## slowandlow (Sep 9, 2002)

No love for pg100


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Someone really want's Page 100. :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Here's a good Canadian throw back.










Gretzky's wife.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

I can only get it with text now


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

boi you can't get nuttin right.

HA! I WIN!! 










But of course


----------



## slowandlow (Sep 9, 2002)

Ponto said:


> HA! I WIN!!


You deserve a shiny trophy Ponto.


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

Ponto said:


> HA! I WIN!!


You may need to "Edit" your post.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

slowandlow said:


> You deserve a shiny trophy Ponto.


Well best find me that trophy then! :laugh:










Still waiting.


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

so now that we've got to page 100, that means this thread can see page 2? 

hellz naw bump!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

brungold said:


> so now that we've got to page 100, that means this thread can see page 2?
> 
> hellz naw bump!


I prefer C's....they stay perked the longest.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


>





krazyboi said:


>


Well done, well done indeed.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Page 100. Who Hoo. Only 622 to go.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

drew138 said:


> Page 100. Who Hoo. Only 622 to go.


How many t*ts is that?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

I've decided we should have:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

I am ok with just having her.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










and from my facebook friends. 










Friend/trainer at the gym across from my office.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Don't ask, but once found it was too good not to share.






Brian


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Happy Sunday All. :wave:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Happy Sunday All. :wave:


damn.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

:heart:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

^ Agreed.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

http://jalopnik.com/watch-an-audi-a1-gymkhana-all-over-munich-431642328


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

drew138 said:


> http://jalopnik.com/watch-an-audi-a1-gymkhana-all-over-munich-431642328


Ha oh man that is awesome! Needs less music and more engine noise. But way better than I was expecting!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

drew138 said:


> http://jalopnik.com/watch-an-audi-a1-gymkhana-all-over-munich-431642328




I don't know what I would give for an A1. :drool:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ultimatetaba said:


> I don't know what I would give for an A1. :drool:


 Would you give your car?


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

Ultimatetaba said:


> I don't know what I would give for an A1. :drool:


right??


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Rob Cote said:


> Would you give your car?


Yes.



brungold said:


>


BAHAHAHAHA!!! That head snap though.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Dare I say the A1 gymkhana is better than all the Ken Block gymkhanas? It's a car I can buy, for starters. It's over rough terrain. It doesn't have all sorts of Monster adverts. It's just an Audi commercial. If real TV commercials were like this, I'd consider getting cable.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> Dare I say the A1 gymkhana is better than all the Ken Block gymkhanas? It's a car I can buy, for starters. It's over rough terrain. It doesn't have all sorts of Monster adverts. It's just an Audi commercial. If real TV commercials were like this, I'd consider getting cable.


Also, it's stock. (I'm assuming)


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> It's a car I can buy, for starters.





cldub said:


> Also, it's stock. (I'm assuming)


That's what I meant.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> That's what I meant.


I can't remember what website did it, but they tested an A1 vs a GT-R on a wet track....the A1 quattro KILLED the GT-R on every single turn.

EDIT: It has a price of 27K GBP fully loaded.


----------



## pinterovski (Feb 19, 2013)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I can't remember what website did it, but they tested an A1 vs a GT-R on a wet track....the A1 quattro KILLED the GT-R on every single turn.


 This video should never been made!!! It is the most stupid video in the world!
Dont get me wrong,i love Audi's AWD torsen and haldex system but GT-R's system is a total different league!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

I'd hit that! :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

drew138 said:


> http://jalopnik.com/watch-an-audi-a1-gymkhana-all-over-munich-431642328


You guys need to visit the home page of Fourtitude more often. They posted ‘Audi mud dub’ 10 days before Jalopnik, plus Fourtitude's version is a full 33 seconds longer. I love the way this was shot and edited, especially the syncing of the dubstep music to the flickering LEDs at 1:16.

BTW, I added a dubstep channel to Pandora and I can't stop listening.

Brian


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

lausch said:


> You guys need to visit the home page of Fourtitude more often.


Case in point. Be sure to watch "How to make a mess" too.

Video: RS 4 Avant vs. RS 4 Avant in ‘Ultimate Paintball Duel’


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

pinterovski said:


> This video should never been made!!! It is the most stupid video in the world!
> Dont get me wrong,i love Audi's AWD torsen and haldex system but GT-R's system is a total different league!


Not to mention the higher hp of the GT-R makes it counterproductive in the rain. This is like comparing a gunfight between machine gun and a 22 rifle and the guy with the machine is blindfolded.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

I'll just crash at my relatives in Bath, pick this bad boy up, and live the good life

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-S3-H...?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item53f0ea737b&_uhb=1


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Brilliant ^


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

TBomb said:


> Brilliant ^


BMW has the exact same thing, different girl of course. I will find it. 


found it.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ponto said:


> BMW has the exact same thing, different girl of course. I will find it.
> 
> 
> found it.


The answer is still no


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Linda570 said:


> Can we get this to 700+ pages?







Skip to ~55 seconds :thumbup:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Beast mode engaged... all while sporting the hardest rick james hair cut evar...


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

Rub-ISH said:


> Beast mode engaged... all while sporting the hardest rick james hair cut evar...


Holy crap, she was blocking chairs like a Ninja!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

abadidol said:


> Holy crap, she was blocking chairs like a Ninja!


Fuçk your table!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

The table toss is obviously beastly. But she's got crazy reflexes too. The first chair was airborne immediately after, yet she swatted it like she saw it coming for days. Then the chair catch?! Crazy!

ALL THIS WHILE NOT SPILLING THE CONTENTS OF HER PURSE!!  This woman has to have practice.


----------



## blksheep3 (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

The source video is even more impressive. This woman will be on late night TV in no time. Mark my words. Just stop watching the video after the first 1:40. But please, please watch the reaction of the guy at 1:02 as the beast walks by him. Pure terror


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

drew138 said:


> This woman will be on late night TV in no time.


TOSH.0 at least


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

drew138 said:


> The source video is even more impressive. This woman will be on late night TV in no time. Mark my words. Just stop watching the video after the first 1:40. But please, please watch the reaction of the guy at 1:02 as the beast walks by him. Pure terror


After doing some "research" I found out that the North Carolina Award Ball is a tranny fashion show. There is a chance that the "beast" was a man.

"Tuesday night, both the manager of NDemand and people who attended the party said the fight started with a fashion show contest for members of the gay and transgender community, and the violence happened after a contestant was upset they didn't make the finals."


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

abadidol said:


> After doing some "research" I found out that the North Carolina Award Ball is a tranny fashion show. There is a chance that the "beast" was a man.
> 
> "Tuesday night, both the manager of NDemand and people who attended the party said the fight started with a fashion show contest for members of the gay and transgender community, and the violence happened after a contestant was upset they didn't make the finals."


Man or woman that was some serious ninja like tactics.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Sucks to be this guy

http://sf.racked.com/archives/2013/...out-canceled-are-we-happy-sad-indifferent.php


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

drew138 said:


> Man or woman that was some serious ninja like tactics.


Agreed, there is very little more terrifying then a 350lbs transsexual ninja.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Ok back OT


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

krazyboi said:


>


WTF is that sticking out of her left boob?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Looks like a glass pipe. eace::heart::dope:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

krazyboi said:


>


Durability test...


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

abadidol said:


>


That's freaking awesome on so many levels.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Thoughts?


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Thoughts?


I'm sure the train conductor will appreciate the comfortable seats.:thumbup:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Thoughts?


one of my favorite set of wheels


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

abadidol said:


> I'm sure the train conductor will appreciate the comfortable seats.:thumbup:


haha someone posted it on my FB, test fit of course. No idea whose car or anything.


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

Ponto said:


> haha someone posted it on my FB, test fit of course. No idea whose car or anything.


Heh, it looks pretty badass but not really my style.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

tcardio said:


> one of my favorite set of wheels


x2


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

An uncorked R8 V10 plus. I cannot stop watching this video. Props again to the Fourtitude home page.

Brian


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Thoughts?


I don't like Bentley wheels even on Bentleys.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

some one is building an S3 model out of 2x4's??


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

What the wealthiest drive


----------



## Scuba*A3 (Feb 2, 2013)

Ponto said:


>


I've always liked the Bentley wheels, they seem to be off the beaten path here in the US but common in the UK.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

ceese said:


> I don't like Bentley wheels even on Bentleys.


I personally think they're horrid. -Overly-ornamented for ornamentation's sake, and tasteless.






but...


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Tail-flicking a truck:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Meanwhile... elsewhere in Russia...


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I've never heard someone yelling on a Russian dash-cam video. Yet, I yell at people doing dumb **** in traffic every day. Cultural differences. :screwy:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Ohhhhhh....okay then.

Just one more:


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> I've never heard someone yelling on a Russian dash-cam video. Yet, I yell at people doing dumb **** in traffic every day. Cultural differences. :screwy:







A bit of yelling in this one. And also a Horse.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Ponto said:


> A bit of yelling in this one. And also a Horse.


oh and 7:30 in is effin priceless. like wtf seriously.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh Instagram you so awesome.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> Oh Instagram you so awesome.


I approve of this message


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

^ Nicee


Well Friday means FLBP


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

lausch said:


> An uncorked R8 V10 plus. I cannot stop watching this video. Props again to the Fourtitude home page.
> 
> Brian


i ****ing love this video. this really shows how much an R8 needs an exhaust.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm in love: 











http://www.leftlanenews.com/mercedes-creates-insane-six-wheeled-g63-amg-6x6-video.html


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Seriously! It's such a beast! Portals, 5 electronic lockers, 37s from the factory. Oh and a 5.5L V8 twin turbo.  DO WANT


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh my goodness yes









And passing with zero fkcs given.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

*Marissa Miller Mondays...*

Another great Instagram find. #marissamillermondays or just #marissamiller


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Whoops forgot my favorite one.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

As a kid from the 80s, I approve of this image.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

Margery575 said:


> Can we get this to 700+ pages?


sigh....

Edit for page ownage!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Sigh is right... I missed sound wave... The plus side of having a massive indoor water park in your city. Steve Aoki was at this one for those that are into that music. 










Its a pretty awesome time. 










Also note in the background whats that? Oh yes we have a waterslide with a loop in it.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

abadidol said:


>


Classic!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

MisterJJ said:


> Classic!


Definitely.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Definitely.


x3 I was just like HOLY THROWBACK BATMAN. I miss that broad.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

I don't know about you but I really like these wheels.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

LaFerrari


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

Rob Cote said:


> I miss that broad.


Can't imagine why she doesn't hang around anymore...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Happy Hump Day


----------



## slowandlow (Sep 9, 2002)

Ponto said:


>


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

A3 content! Nailed it!


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

I just stared at this for about an hour...

:what:


dargofinch said:


>


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

^Yes. And they seem to be able to do that for hours. 

There are several nice additions again, good work everyone! :thumbup:

-Mici-


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

its my birthday bump!


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Happy B Day bro!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Happy birthday bruno!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

happy bday rich!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BAHAHA This came up when searching for a sexy girl happy birthday image.

But seriously, Happy Birthday. 










Make sure to have lots of Birthday cake too


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

brungold said:


> its my birthday bump!


by the way that is mesmerizing.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Emma Watson in PVC


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> Emma Watson in PVC


holy **** when did that happen  And with a whip... wow


----------



## slowandlow (Sep 9, 2002)

That's photosh..... don't even care. Seems legit.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

slowandlow said:


>


Ha so good.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

And for you tattoo lovers.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

It's Monday :thumbdown:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

"Chinese Thwarting seatbelt laws with t-shirts" : http://www.autoblog.com/2013/03/11/chinese-thwarting-seatbelt-laws-with-t-shirts/


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

JRutter said:


> *checks 9mu8 101 thread hopefully*


Hmmmm . . .


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

All these bunny pictures thought I'd share too.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Ceese found ya date man!


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

you know, guys, some things you just cant un-see.

:banghead:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

SilverSquirrel said:


> you know, guys, some things you just cant un-see.
> 
> :banghead:


Try and unsee this...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


>


How did he get a hold of your mom's brazier?


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> How did he get a hold of your mom's brazier?


Ponto, I've been saving that one for you just for the right moment.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

ceese said:


> Try and unsee this...


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

here is a link to the guys photo work, the tattoo photos are amazing!
some sections are NSFW: http://pinterest.com/daniellebiel/


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

t_white said:


> [


Those Tats will look ridiculous in 15 years.


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

t_white said:


>


Yes. YES YES YES!  Can I have one of these? That look on her face, damn! 

-Mici-


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Hoping to go look at 1-2 mkiv R32's this weekend I found local. One looks promising.


On another note, I went to test drive a new fully loaded Focus ST yesterday, and holy crap the all leather recaros are AMAZING. Even with the plan D discount it's stil a 30k car all said and done. Too much for a 250hp fwd car in my opinion. I would rather spend a little more for something more fun with awd.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

t_white said:


> Hoping to go look at 1-2 mkiv R32's this weekend I found local. One looks promising.
> 
> 
> On another note, I went to test drive a new fully loaded Focus ST yesterday, and holy crap the all leather recaros are AMAZING. Even with the plan D discount it's stil a 30k car all said and done. Too much for a 250hp fwd car in my opinion. I would rather spend a little more for something more fun with awd.


I toyed with getting and R32... Still might once the gf is done school. Then she can drive the A3 and I will drive the R.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Tommy, you're all over the road, but your choices are all in good taste. Interested to see what you end up with.


----------



## slowandlow (Sep 9, 2002)

t_white said:


>


I would REALLY like more about this model. Good GOD! None of the names attached yielded any info. I got as far as she's from Hungary.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> Tommy, you're all over the road, but your choices are all in good taste. Interested to see what you end up with.


You have no idea. Test drove a mkiv R32and a b5 s4 avant last month, but both were overpriced as hell. I just want something new to drive. Also lookig at b7 s4 and b8 s5's....price range is all over the place as well, lol.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

slowandlow said:


> I would REALLY like more about this model. Good GOD! None of the names attached yielded any info. I got as far as she's from Hungary.


use Google Image search

Bam - Regina Koncz


----------



## slowandlow (Sep 9, 2002)

I have some restrictions here @ work. Thanks Ponto!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

slowandlow said:


> I have some restrictions here @ work. Thanks Ponto!


No worries. Oh yea google came up with soem NSFW images as well. 

Side note - Facebooks person of the day. 

Apparently it thinks I should know her or be her friend.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Well yes, yes you should if only to supply us with more greatness.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ponto said:


>


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

The noise, oh the noise.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

^ Repost. =)


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

lausch said:


> ^ Repost. =)


What where!? dammit.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Shoot I screwed up before, this is what I meant to post


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Meanwhile, at the Canadian Space Agency:


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Ponto said:


> What where!? dammit.


Top of page 178. Just giving you a hard time.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

MisterJJ said:


> Meanwhile, at the Canadian Space Agency:



Don't make me bust out the Canada arm and smack you foo. 
Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Don't make me bust out the Canada arm and smack you foo.
> Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


Alaska = 50th state

Future states in order to be received
Puerto Rico = 51st
Guam = 52nd
Canada (all but Newfandland because we don't want it) = 53rd

There's Canada right after Guam.

Ok, I'm stopping with the Canada jokes now...that was way too American of me. Besides, if I had my choice I'd rather be living north of the border.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Who wants to go to this AWSOME gtg aka troll it: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5985237-2013-Eurojet-REVO-Spring-BBQ-March-30th-2013


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

ceese said:


> Ok, I'm stopping with the Canada jokes now...that was way too American of me. Besides, if I had my choice I'd rather be living north of the border.


Only in Vancouver or Ontario...the rest does not interest me


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Only in Vancouver or Ontario...the rest does not interest me


Ontario? Really? :thumbdown:

Alberta or BC should be your only choices. And really just Alberta. Then you can afford to go where ever lol. Oh and the newphies are everywhere even if you don't tale new foundland haha. 

Ok that was very Albertan of me. 

Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Ontario? Really? :thumbdown:
> 
> Alberta or BC should be your only choices. And really just Alberta. Then you can afford to go where ever lol. Oh and the newphies are everywhere even if you don't tale new foundland haha.
> 
> ...


Honorable Mention: Alberta

Regardless, I'll remain Bruins fan.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Honorable Mention: Alberta
> 
> Regardless, I'll remain Bruins fan.


 haha that is fair.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> Alaska = 50th state
> 
> Future states in order to be received
> Puerto Rico = 51st
> ...


 Thats some good spellun by the way.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

:laugh: Nice play on words.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> :laugh: Nice play on words.


 Cute, but I don't look at Audi wagons anymore since all they see fit to sell us in N.A. is SUVs and SUV wannabes (offroad). I'd be trading my car tomorrow if they were selling the new S4 avant in the US.


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

This 








Better than this crap


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

^ well at least add in some good to that picture for top of the page!! lol 

But for now -































































So classy


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

How do y'all feel about these? 











http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-FWD-2.0T/Wheels/Aftermarket_Alloys/ES2204393/


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

One for Krazy. 










And hows this for a sprint??? 



















Meanwhile in America. 



















For the tattoo lovers 










And my work here is done.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

^^ thanks for thinking of me!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> ^^ thanks for thinking of me!


 umpkin:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

BTW, this guy won the weekend here in Boston.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

NBPT_A3 said:


> How do y'all feel about these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Probably costs $200 each to ship


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

crew219 said:


> Probably costs $200 each to ship


 According to ECS: $40 for the set 

Thoughts on the wheel itself?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Free wheels, just pay two thousand doll hairs for shipping!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NBPT_A3 said:


> According to ECS: $40 for the set
> 
> Thoughts on the wheel itself?


 I would def. put on Audi centercaps


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> I would def. put on Audi centercaps


 Of course...also thinking about these though. 

http://www.powerwheelspro.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=21&products_id=610


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)

*Happy Monday*


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

^Repost. 

Who am I kidding. I love it.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

NSFW - violence (seriously - part 2 is hardcore)

Part 1

http://www.video.az/ru/video/54703/biting-elbows-the-stampede-insane-office-escape

Part 2

http://vk.com/video53389936_164548254?hd=3&t=1s


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> ^^ thanks for thinking of me


 Wait... So you like Asian girls with tats? No wonder we are friends!!!! :thumbup: 

I have been on the search for just that, but have now gotten into an odd situation :laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

t_white said:


> Wait... So you like Asian girls with tats? No wonder we are friends!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> I have been on the search for just that, but have now gotten into an odd situation :laugh:


 Like to look at, but done w/ dealing w/ Asian females...just sayin'


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Like to look at, but done w/ dealing w/ Asian females...just sayin'


 hell yeah dawg! everything is fine until its not then they go psycho!!!


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

krazyboi said:


> Like to look at, but done w/ dealing w/ Asian females...just sayin'


 plus they are hot until they pop out a kid then its like insta grandma


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

cldub said:


> "Just Canadians"


 :laugh:


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

That's a big ass...


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

tcardio said:


> hell yeah dawg! everything is fine until its not then they go psycho!!!


 True statement. 



TechnikSLR said:


> plus they are hot until they pop out a kid then its like insta grandma


 Good thing I have no future plans for kids. Plus Asians are just "fun" all around. 



krazyboi said:


> Like to look at, but done w/ dealing w/ Asian females...just sayin'


 :laugh:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Leave it to the russians...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm not even mad.


----------



## slowandlow (Sep 9, 2002)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Leave it to the russians...


 I used to ride an asymmetrical race board w/ hard boots back in the day. I'd probably get laughed off the mountain if I tried to do it at a resort now. They're much more accepting of alpine snowboarding in the EU.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

[No message]


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

HAHA, "a station wagon". :thumbup:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Leave it to the russians...











That's not snowboarding... that's just falling with style!


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

TechnikSLR said:


> plus they are hot until they pop out a kid then its like insta grandma


 they are hot till 30 then they look 60


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> HAHA, "a station wagon". :thumbup:


 "pearl white, no less."  :beer: :laugh:


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

slowandlow said:


> I used to ride an asymmetrical race board w/ hard boots back in the day. I'd probably get laughed off the mountain if I tried to do it at a resort now. They're much more accepting of alpine snowboarding in the EU.


 I still see people riding them occasionally, and is real hard to rip a turn like that on a FS board. Those Russians were ripping.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> Like to look at, but done w/ dealing w/ Asian females...just sayin'


 I'll never stop.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

slowandlow said:


> I used to ride an asymmetrical race board w/ hard boots back in the day. I'd probably get laughed off the mountain if I tried to do it at a resort now. They're much more accepting of alpine snowboarding in the EU.


 When I taught at Mount Snow in VT I worked with a dude that rode one when he wasn't teaching...and I hated him because he was inches off the deck when he carved. :screwy: 

EDIT: These belong here 





































Sorry Drew :laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

DG7Projects said:


> I'll never stop.


 You're still young. You will learn


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

NBPT_A3 said:


> When I taught at Mount Snow in VT I worked with a dude that rode one when he wasn't teaching...and I hated him because he was inches off the deck when he carved. :screwy:


 I used to ride one a couple days out of the year when I worked at a Demo center. At one point it cut 8 seconds off my race time going from a FS to a race board. Its amazing how different the body position/attitude you have to take to ride those things.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> You're still young. You will learn


 I'm 33. I may look young, but my body sure does feel the aging process.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

DG7Projects said:


> I'm 33. I may look young, but my body sure does feel the aging process.


 Damn it, we're the same age. I swore you were younger. There's a lot of kids on this forum, so I just assumed you may be one :laugh:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> Damn it, we're the same age. I swore you were younger. There's a lot of kids on this forum, so I just assumed you may be one :laugh:


 According to my physical therapist I'm a 25 year old in a 35 year old's body. Bring on the early joint replacements :beer:!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NBPT_A3 said:


> According to my physical therapist I'm a 25 year old in a 35 year old's body. Bring on the early joint replacements :beer:!


 That's not bad. According to my sports doctor, my knees are that of a 50 year old, 300 lbs female.  I have very little cartilage in both knees and am developing chondromalacia at least in the left one. And I ran a marathon about 6 months ago :laugh:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> That's not bad. According to my sports doctor, my knees are that of a 50 year old, 300 lbs female.  I have very little cartilage in both knees and am developing chondromalacia at least in the left one. And I ran a marathon about 6 months ago :laugh:


 Doctors don't know anything...I ran 2 Tough Mudders with full blown sciatica and I'm still standing. :thumbup:


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> That's not bad. According to my sports doctor, my knees are that of a 50 year old, 300 lbs female.  I have very little cartilage in both knees and am developing chondromalacia at least in the left one. And I ran a marathon about 6 months ago :laugh:


 At 17 I was told that I had the knees of an 80 year old.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

My knees were dead when I was born. I have metal legs. Risky operation. Worth it. umpkin:


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

Rob Cote said:


> My knees were dead when I was born. I have metal legs. Risky operation. Worth it. umpkin:


 Hahaha. 

But really... I do have titanium inside my right leg from knee to ankle...:thumbdown:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

abadidol said:


> At 17 I was told that I had the knees of an 80 year old.


 Winner?!?! :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Dang at 27 I really have no issues. Guess I am lucky. :laugh:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

I have a compressed spine?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

abadidol said:


> Hahaha.
> 
> But really... I do have titanium inside my right leg from knee to ankle...:thumbdown:


 Have you considered muay thai? I'd be terrified to catch a shin.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

cldub said:


> I have a compressed spine?


 So that's why you're short! 

I'm with Ponto though. Other than currently dealing with tendinitis, I'm good all around. :thumbup:


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Have you considered muay thai? I'd be terrified to catch a shin.


 That was the FIRST thing I considered, the second was that getting kicked was how I got here in the first place (Soccer).


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Wow, so this is the SFW page.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JRutter said:


> Wow, so this is the SFW page.


 Gotta mix it up right? :laugh:


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

JRutter said:


> Wow, so this is the SFW page.


 
No


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Bump.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> HAHA, "a station wagon". :thumbup:


 KB you're not too far away and with your FI I'm sure you could give them more than a run for their money.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ah a classic. 








One of my favorites.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

ceese said:


> KB you're not too far away and with your FI I'm sure you could give them more than a run for their money.


 I would probably need to put a professional behind the wheels though.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> When I taught at Mount Snow in VT I worked with a dude that rode one when he wasn't teaching...and I hated him because he was inches off the deck when he carved. :screwy:


 Please update this first post on pg 106 please.


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

drew138 said:


> Please update this first post on pg 106 please.


 Now *THATS *how a Mod is supposed to act!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> So that's why you're short!
> 
> I'm with Ponto though. Other than currently dealing with tendinitis, I'm good all around. :thumbup:


 I'm 5'10"


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

drew138 said:


> Please update this first post on pg 106 please.


 Sorry sir, it won't happen again sir. :laugh:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

(inspired by


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Edmonton Made Jalopnik yesterday after one of the worst pile ups on Hiway 2... I think I found the cause of the accident. :laugh: 

My buddy here in the office was right in the middle... crashed 200ft in front of him and 5 cars behind him. But his car came out un touched along with a few others around him. 

100 people injured sadly. Word on the street is that there was more than 60 cars in total.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Sorry I mean happy Friday.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Hermione is all grown up O_O


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

cldub said:


> I have a compressed spine?


 I have a shattered vertebrae that is lodged where my spinal column used to be.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

MisterJJ said:


> That's not snowboarding... that's just falling with style!


lol...except you can't see how they are carving a line with their edges, like ice skates. Us Skiers skies like that too, except that they keep their torso upright for quicker transitions.



abadidol said:


> I still see people riding them occasionally, and is real hard to rip a turn like that on a FS board. Those Russians were ripping.


Its funny how it was snowboarders that started the trend for skiers, and now it became much of the mainstay for skiing, while the snowboarders went back to sitting six abreast across the middle of a slope.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Seeing as its monday.

One more.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> Seeing as its monday.
> 
> One more.


Damn it. Where was I to help the last one cover her boobs?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Ulua4me2012 (May 8, 2012)

Ponto said:


> Seeing as its monday.
> 
> One more.


 Hmmmm one more? I count six more :beer:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Ulua4me2012 said:


> Hmmmm one more? I count six more :beer:


yay for math... :laugh:


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

Ponto said:


> Seeing as its monday.
> 
> One more.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

JRutter said:


> Hermione is all grown up O_O


Those just cause all sorts of impure thoughts.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

It is interesting in WA since the last election:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

ceese said:


> Those just cause all sorts of impure thoughts.


"I _love_ his car."


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

JRutter said:


> It is interesting in WA since the last election:


It's going to be surreal when the state stores finally open. Wonder how it's going to effect the dispenseries.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

JRutter said:


> "I _love_ his car."


I don't think she says car at the end.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Rob Cote said:


> I don't think she says car at the end.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

JRutter said:


> "I _love_ his car."


I'm going to hell, she's young enough to be my daughter.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

krazyboi said:


>


Any more information on this story?


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

Rob Cote said:


> I don't think she says car at the end.


Yeah I think she is saying a word that begins with C and rhymes with lock.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

drew138 said:


> Any more information on this story?


Crazy bloody Brits...

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/motoring/news/9950976/Audi-TT-takes-off-and-crashes-into-house.html


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

VWAddict said:


> Crazy bloody Brits...
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/motoring/news/9950976/Audi-TT-takes-off-and-crashes-into-house.html


Sounds about right... Did you know them? :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ummm...










hahaha


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Ok one more from Alison brie.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Uber-A3 said:


> Yeah I think she is saying a word that begins with C and rhymes with lock.


Like clock? Crock? Chock?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

TBomb said:


> Like clock? Crock? Chock?


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

VWAddict said:


> Crazy bloody Brits...
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/motoring/news/9950976/Audi-TT-takes-off-and-crashes-into-house.html



Whoa, insane. I thought these things only happened in Russia. Hope the kid is ok.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

drew138 said:


> Whoa, insane. I thought these things only happened in Russia. Hope the kid is ok.


heh... the Brits are NOTHING compared to the over-70's in California.

This morning in Glendale:









Disoriented old biddy insists his car had a "brake problem" while backing out of his driveway...

A thousand bucks says his brakes were fine, and his foot was mashing the gas pedal instead.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

VWAddict said:


> heh... the Brits are NOTHING compared to the over-70's in California.
> 
> This morning in Glendale:
> 
> ...


WAT. I don't even. How did he end up there if he was backing up??? 

Anyways.


----------



## slowandlow (Sep 9, 2002)

^^^ I love Mellisa Clarke! I would highly recommend stalking... I mean "following" her on Instagram.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

slowandlow said:


> ^^^ I love Mellisa Clarke! I would highly recommend stalking... I mean "following" her on Instagram.


what's her IG?


----------



## slowandlow (Sep 9, 2002)

krazyboi said:


> what's her IG?


melclarke

I can also PM you a link that will make you a believer.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

slowandlow said:


> melclarke
> 
> I can also PM you a link that will make you a believer.


Google image search w/ safe search off made me a believer :thumbup:


----------



## slowandlow (Sep 9, 2002)

She did a SG video that's posted on Vimeo. I'd post it here, but there's an excessive amount of areola and don't want to ruin a good thing we got going here.

*EDIT* because I own page 8


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Fix your link! And PM me those links you're talking about. I'll see if they're 9mu8 101 material


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Also this.....



> . In a company decision reversal, we're now officially getting the new A3 Sportback starting later this year, but that's a five-door hatch and not a big volume attraction for markets like the United States. And there's no guarantee we'll get the S3 Sportback version yet. So, what to do?


http://www.autoblog.com/2013/03/26/audi-s3-sedan-new-york-2013/


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

drew138 said:


>


thanks for sharing! However, I'd rather have mine!


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

slowandlow said:


> I'd post it here, but there's an excessive amount of areola ...


...'excessive amount' and 'areola'...

Try as I might, I can't make those work together in a sentence. :laugh:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

The S3 preview was sexy enough until they showed the seats...and then I lost it. Tears of joy, happy tissues and all around excitement was displayed. My girlfriend had no idea what to do, so she went in her room and started watching some chick show. Needless to say, I was satisfied. :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Seeing as today is our office putting challenge.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Her name is Yana Panterovi. Her name is yana Panterovi. 

Would you stick your hammer in her sickel? :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Her name is Yana Panterovi. Her name is yana Panterovi.
> 
> Would you stick your hammer in her sickel? :thumbup:


Holy Motherland.


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

tcardio said:


> thanks for sharing! However, I'd rather have mine!


Me too. Can I buy it when you order the S3 Sedan and start your conversion to the RS3 Sedan?


----------



## slowandlow (Sep 9, 2002)

Ceese: Is the dog in the last photo supposed to be ironic? Because everyone of the those models is a butterface.

I didn't quote because nobody should have to see those photos twice.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

slowandlow said:


> Ceese: Is the dog in the last photo supposed to be ironic? Because everyone of the those models is a butterface.
> 
> I didn't quote because nobody should have to see those photos twice.


I sure hope so, otherwise I am worried his vision is going.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

back on track. one for Keef


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

LOOK!

I bagged them.

They're all mine!

Meanwhile, back in time:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

And you don't have to speak German to understand who wins this AWD shootout:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EyKstZ6a5ag


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

'


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ponto said:


> '


Went to college with her, really good buddies with her fiance that she treats like crap...she is a menace and ugly as sin when she isn't done up by a photographer.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> I sure hope so, otherwise I am worried his vision is going.





slowandlow said:


> Ceese: Is the dog in the last photo supposed to be ironic? Because everyone of the those models is a butterface.
> 
> I didn't quote because nobody should have to see those photos twice.


Glad people got the joke. Notice how they'e all TTs too.

I'll qualify this though. The blond in the orange sun dress - I'd ask for her number.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Went to college with her, really good buddies with her fiance that she treats like crap...she is a menace and ugly as sin when she isn't done up by a photographer.


Serious? Well not that I am surprised.... On the Chive. And well fits the stereotype. Plus her face is pretty dark here. Hiding in the shadows lol.


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

audi content.. audio nqsfw
:banghead:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

...I want the last two minutes of my life back.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)




----------



## slowandlow (Sep 9, 2002)

I'm kinda surprised they didn't try to put that B5 on twenyfoes.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

No flow, beat B5, and no women. I give him a 0 on a scale of 1-10 in the rap cred world.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Mercy


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Sheer brilliance:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

VWAddict said:


> LOOK!
> 
> I bagged them.
> 
> ...


aww, i remember that one. quattro FTW!


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

drew138 said:


> Mercy


Drew, We will never ever ever see that talent in the San Francisco show. We get what was posted up above. After viewing those pics, I had a little puke in my mouht


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

VWAddict said:


> ...I want the last two minutes of my life back.


Didn't give it that long myself.


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rx3fg5zGSxg


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Amber596 said:


> Took me about halfway down the page to figure out wtf the title was about.


STFU Noob!


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

OMG. I think I commited a crime without even understanding that at the time. I had my TT at car show during the easter. We had at least 5 girls on our stand giving away flyers and posing for cameras. And I didn't took a single pic of dem girls and my tiTTy. Geez, what an idiot. I'm so sorry guys. I think I go in the corner of shame now and stand there really quiet. :banghead:

I will upload the pics I took later and will post the link here. I think the girls appear on some pics but did not really take pics of the girls. :screwy:

Not my pic but that's my tiTTy, for starters.
















-Mici-


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Crap load of work put in there...want to see more :thumbup:










Edit: after seeing my comment and image, I was talking about more pics of your TT Mici...although more of the girl above would be good too..


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Crap load of work put in there...want to see more :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was gonna ask which picture you were referring to. :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


>


So about that title. If by "cute blonde chick" they meant "50 year old woman with geriatric sunglasses" they nailed it.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

PHAT!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## slowandlow (Sep 9, 2002)

Ponto said:


>


Great Odin's raven this girl is gorgeous!


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

And Oliva Wilde... :heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










It's the eyes.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Good deal if someone is looking for new wheels: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...et-38.-600-Alexandria&p=81394926#post81394926


If you are not local I would be willing to pick them up for you and ship or hold til you can get them. Just looking out since its almost that time of year and this looks like a damn good deal!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Anyone looking for a FB with airbag? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-A3-S...ts=Car+Make:Audi|Model:A3&hash=item589e5c7d05


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

t_white said:


> Good deal if someone is looking for new wheels: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...et-38.-600-Alexandria&p=81394926#post81394926
> 
> 
> If you are not local I would be willing to pick them up for you and ship or hold til you can get them. Just looking out since its almost that time of year and this looks like a damn good deal!


If Tommy can't get them in time, I'm sure I'm pretty close to the seller.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> If Tommy can't get them in time, I'm sure I'm pretty close to the seller.


Eff why am I broke all the time. SO many things I want to buy haha.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

*POV*


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Careful, some things you just can't unsee.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

CEESE DAMMIT! 

You keep this up you should have your bump privileged revoked.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> CEESE DAMMIT!
> 
> You keep this up you should have your bump privileged revoked.


this better?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

minus me going to hell now. yes.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

ceese said:


>


I'd fux wit it


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ponto said:


> minus me going to hell now. yes.


She's of age. It's all gravy.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Sorry to break up the babe fest...but these are nearly as interesting:

http://boston.craigslist.org/sob/pts/3733273309.html


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

I will allow it. 

Those are really nice. And that price!


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

those are nice. et35s are hard on the A3.

Anyone want to buy my BBS CH 19" with et52? I have 5 of them. One is perfect. 4 are pretty roughed up and will need to be refinished.

PM if interested.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Sorry to break up the babe fest...but these are nearly as interesting:
> 
> http://boston.craigslist.org/sob/pts/3733273309.html





Ponto said:


> I will allow it.
> 
> Those are really nice. And that price!





drew138 said:


> those are nice. et35s are hard on the A3.
> 
> Anyone want to buy my BBS CH 19" with et52? I have 5 of them. One is perfect. 4 are pretty roughed up and will need to be refinished.
> 
> PM if interested.


I hope you all read that ad correctly, several might have and have had cracks (welded) and the tires are basically junk. I wouldn't pay over $200 for all 5 wheels at that rate, and thats based on scrap value for the wheels and trying to sell off the tires. Plus I would never trust driving on several wheels that have cracks or had cracks welded. Eff that!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

t_white said:


> I hope you all read that ad correctly, several have and have had cracks and the tires are basically junk. I wouldn't pay over $250 for all 5 wheels at that rate, plus I would never trust driving on several wheels they have/had cracks welded. Eff that.


Oh wow... did not read fully. 

I WILL NOT ALLOW.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Oh wow... did not read fully.
> 
> I WILL NOT ALLOW.


You got me before my edit, but yea... Those aren't worth crap anymore. A local guy was selling a set for $1k and I went to check them out...after finding three cracks, and the 4th wheel with heavy curb rash I offered him $100. He wasn't happy, but shot me a txt a few days later offering me the wheels for $400 and I said No Thanks. :laugh:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

t_white said:


> You got me before my edit, but yea... Those aren't worth crap anymore. A local guy was selling a set for $1k and I went to check them out...after finding three cracks, and the 4th wheel with heavy curb rash I offered him $100. He wasn't happy, but shot me a txt a few days later offering me the wheels for $400 and I said No Thanks. :laugh:


I did not read into it. Thanks for saving me the trouble of driving out there!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Ponto said:


>


Oh hello!


----------



## slowandlow (Sep 9, 2002)

Ponto said:


>


Name?


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


>


Ceese approved!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Google image search = Lily Luvs

NSFW NSFW!!!! Whoops!


----------



## slowandlow (Sep 9, 2002)

Ponto said:


> Google image search = Lily Luvs
> 
> NSFW NSFW!!!! Whoops!


...has to wait until I've left the workplace.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

slowandlow said:


> ...has to wait until I've left the workplace.


Yeaa apparently she is a porn star.


----------



## DLV (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Ponto said:


> Yeaa apparently she is a porn star.


She is indeed


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

slowandlow said:


> ...has to wait until I've left the workplace.


cell phone!!



Ponto said:


> Yeaa apparently she is a porn star.


Yea, looks like she's been in a few videos here and there.



DLV said:


>


HAHAHAHA


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

cldub said:


> She is indeed


Haha nice



DLV said:


>


Wow that is effin hilarious... wtf?


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

MANY years ago, in my single yoof...

A friend and I were observing a young lady who had a similar 'aura' about her.

"She looks like she's been around the block a few times..." said my friend.

to which my response was: "Yeah, and it looks like she was _dragged_ for most of them!"


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Today on Ye Old English Buggers Show. 












VWAddict said:


> MANY years ago, in my single yoof...
> 
> A friend and I were observing a young lady who had a similar 'aura' about her.
> 
> ...


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)




----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Meanwhile... ALSO in England:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Not the worst VW with an Audi front I have ever seen.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

I have never been to the UK.

But I was raised on Benny Hill re-runs.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Ponto said:


>


LOL whale had me rollin


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Fairing design anyone?

Logo can be changed for anything really. As long as I can actually draft it up manually of course.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Ponto said:


> Fairing design anyone?
> 
> Logo can be changed for anything really. As long as I can actually draft it up manually of course.


77°28'16"? You sure that's accurate enough?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

MisterJJ said:


> 77°28'16"? You sure that's accurate enough?


Considering I only went to 2 decimal places, and used round numbers for the inches I'd say so ahha. 

Suppose 77.25 degrees would have sufficed.


----------



## slowandlow (Sep 9, 2002)

Ponto said:


>





slowandlow said:


> Name?





Ponto said:


> Google image search = Lily Luvs
> 
> NSFW NSFW!!!! Whoops!





krazyboi said:


> cell phone!!


Ok, I now know what Lily "Luvs"...


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*FV-QR*

-So Quagmire is left-handed?

Interesting bit of trivia.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Ponto said:


> Not the worst VW with an Audi front I have ever seen.


...it's a füÇkîñg LUPO! -It couldn't pull me out of_* BED!!!*_

They go for buttons at that mileage; perhaps $2500 in US dollars... Surely that work cost more than that!

yeah. fair job (barring panel gaps) and everything, but... -WHY? :screwy:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


>


Terrible form, straighten that back. You call that a push up!!


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Terrible form, straighten that back. You call that a push up!!


She has a back?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

TBomb said:


> She has a back?


I stand corrected.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Ponto said:


>


Wow she sure has a lot of pRon awards, clearly she is good at something.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lily_Labeau#section_2

Her body is puuuurfect. Would violate if given the chance :thumbup:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

I think I just shipped my pants...


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

VWAddict said:


> I think I just shipped my pants...


The retail equivilent of jumping the shark - nothings going to save K-mart.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

ceese said:


> The retail equivilent of jumping the shark - nothings going to save K-mart.


Not even Mr. Blue Light?


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

I..just shipped..MY BED.


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

Dinner at the Grove in Hayes Valley, S.F. with software developers. Way too many Audis and Porsches and Italian motorcycles, hipsters on bikes and French Bulldogs. Since when has Jazz become the thing and Dave Brubeck everyone's grandpa?

Anyone drive a Taurus with a lab, three kids and a dumpy wife listening to the Eagles anymore?

No? 

So, life is amazing and spectacular and fantastic and extra ordinary experience or it sux?!


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

Heh heh heh. Reality is very local isn't it? I'm in L.A. and think I'm maybe at 62nd percentile with my car. But drive it through Utah, Eastern Washington, Minnesota (you name it) and it feels like I'm 90+ percentile and to the average person there clearly I'm extravagant beyond sanity. A hatchwagon? :screwy:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

wat


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Bezor said:


> Dinner at the Grove in Hayes Valley, S.F. with software developers. Way too many Audis and Porsches and Italian motorcycles, hipsters on bikes and French Bulldogs. Since when has Jazz become the thing and Dave Brubeck everyone's grandpa?
> 
> Anyone drive a Taurus with a lab, three kids and a dumpy wife listening to the Eagles anymore?
> 
> ...


You need to move out of that hell hole.

Probably full of liberals, too...... :vampire:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

AAaaooouh, baby you *KNOW* what I like!!!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


>


Yes, a million time yes.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Yes, a million time yes.


I concur!










humina humina humina


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

krazyboi said:


>


Is there a coat hook on that wall?


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Ponto said:


> I concur!


Oh lawd, Do want.


MisterJJ said:


> Is there a coat hook on that wall?


I don't know, but she has a pretty long toe on that left foot. :what:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Hope none of you Boston area fools were at the marathon


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

cldub said:


>


Speechless.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

page 111 is like the best eva!

KB you know the first girl you posted above is ALL trouble


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

tcardio said:


> KB you know the first girl you posted above is ALL trouble


All girls are trouble... but some of them are worth it.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Pour on the funny and sexy today...life's kind of glum and dark right now up here in Boston. Make your bro smile. :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Pour on the funny and sexy today...life's kind of glum and dark right now up here in Boston. Make your bro smile. :thumbup:


Hey man, good to see you made it. :thumbup:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)




----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> Hey man, good to see you made it. :thumbup:


Spent the past 2 years celebrating the event, and this year I decided it was time to work like an adult.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Authorities arrest suspect in Boston bombings, source says!!!!*


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Facebook photo of the day. 










Could do without the devil eyes, but I am sure no one will notice. 

Second from the left...










Oh spring break were good times way back in the day...


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

it must be the water up there....


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh, Canada... :heart:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

TechnikSLR said:


> it must be the water up there....


Cold and mountain fresh! 

* Creep mode on *

A few more from her facebook for you fine people. 




























I really shoulda gone back down to Calgary... haha


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

krazyboi said:


> *Authorities are distracted by boobs, source says!!!!*


ummmm... -wut?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

*TOP*

Oh and happy hump day to all




























New page yay


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

krazyboi said:


>


Oh, I feel like going out for a float.  When do those things get too big and rediculous... 

Thanks for the new add-ons! I needed this in my morning. :thumbup:

-Mici-


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

^^ wat lol


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Yes!











Wonder what the S4 V8 would look like though... FLBP perhaps?


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Yes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or the W12 motor


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

t_white said:


> Or the W12 motor


Naw W16...


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

In the DC area now...


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> In the DC area now...


That's cool and all but...



cldub said:


>


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Yea?


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> Yea?


Sasha Grey :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

And today, An Aussie Special!
























































Happy Friday all! :thumbup:a


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

And one more.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Help a fellow A3 out!

http://instagram.com/p/YS3dG_QaDq/


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Help a fellow A3 out!
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/YS3dG_QaDq/


Just start tagging a bunch of names, she is way behind.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Happy holiday, people.


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

Rob Cote said:


> Happy holiday, people.


:thumbup:


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)

Estimated repair cost 650.000 € knowing the car value is 1.000.000 €.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

dargofinch said:


> Estimated repair cost 650.000 € knowing the car value is 1.000.000 €.


 I was all like "man this page is awes...boner killed "


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

TBomb said:


> I was all like "man this page is awes...boner killed "


 Saved by cl_dub!


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Saved by cl_dub!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Saved by cl_dub!


 opcorn::beer:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Saved by cl_dub!


 :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NSFW?!?


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

I give to you the thread closer...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

New occupation....sand arrangement for model shooting.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> New occupation....sand arrangement for model shooting.


 Funny I thought the exact same thing. I wonder how well it pays.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Oh and happy hump day to all


 I'll miss this image once we leave this page.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

drew138 said:


> I'll miss this image once we leave this page.


 She can come with us. :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Yup def want to be a sand placement guy.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

for Drew. :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Yay Drew!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

cldub said:


>


 Fixed that for you.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> Fixed that for you.


 He Ruined this page. We had such a good thing going.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ponto said:


> He Ruined this page. We had such a good thing going.


 Just trying not to get this thread locked again, thanks.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Ponto said:


> He Ruined this page. We had such a good thing going.


 Redemption?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

cldub said:


> Redemption?


 Still doing it wrong


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Still doing it wrong


 Clearly he missed what we were doing... Dammit CL 
!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Ohhh I get it


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

cldub said:


> Redemption?


 Oh my!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

"I'm used to, um, you know, from being, from in......the east coast." :laugh: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFTLHtbVk34


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

cldub said:


>


 This girl brings the fire...there's a few other ones of here I'll try to locate.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

This thread title gets me every time... 

XXX - Spring Into Power Sale Now in Effect @ APTuning!! - XXX 

:banghead:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Boy does she ever. 










Girl of the page for sure. 

So I just thought of something there... Girl of the page, whoever shall own the next page has to pick girl of the page from the previous one and post it at the top. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Anz33alone (Apr 24, 2013)

I know it's the same forum, but I'm here via vortex


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Blonde:


----------



## slowandlow (Sep 9, 2002)

MisterJJ said:


> Blonde:


 I want to do dirty things to her and then give her a geography lesson.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

She is just the right level of stupid, papi like. :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Borderline NSFW 

http://www.yourdailymedia.com/post/claudia-sampedro-is-the-perfect-woman/ 

Enjoy, and you're welcome.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

the only asian women i know all look like this


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

TechnikSLR said:


> the only asian women i know all look like this


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Hit with this:


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

ceese said:


>


 they must live under powerlines.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

MisterJJ said:


> Hit with this:


 Hahahaha :laugh:


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

oh so many nice booties on this page :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

New play toy got purchased over the weekend. . Lots of changes coming.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice, Tommy! That looks super clean.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Loving the R...damn that rack looks like it's a mile off the car :laugh:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Ha! -I sold one of those racks a few months ago... 

Looks pretty purposeful. -I still love the MkIV. -How much $ did you have to peel off, and how many miles on the beast? 

Are you going to leave us and go battle in the trenches of the MkIV forum now? (I swear, the 8P forum has been getting a little that way lately!)


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> Nice, Tommy! That looks super clean.


 It's not bad, needs some work here and there. But It's only got 84k miles so I am happy. It's a blast to drive man. 



NBPT_A3 said:


> Loving the R...damn that rack looks like it's a mile off the car :laugh:


 Haha, yea. It's off the car now, gonna sell it along with some other stuff. 



VWAddict said:


> Ha! -I sold one of those racks a few months ago...
> 
> Looks pretty purposeful. -I still love the MkIV. -How much $ did you have to peel off, and how many miles on the beast?
> 
> Are you going to leave us and go battle in the trenches of the MkIV forum now? (I swear, the 8P forum has been getting a little that way lately!)


 How much did you sell the rack for? I just want an idea of what to list this for so it's "reasonable" 

I came from the mkiv forums previously since I owned an Imola Yellow 20th AE. But I still venture into many forum areas on here including the mk2/1.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Warning some things you just can't unsee


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

ceese said:


> Warning some things you just can't unsee


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

t_white said:


> How much did you sell the rack for? I just want an idea of what to list this for so it's "reasonable"


 Nice pick up T. I think I sold mine for $100 + shipping..or around there.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

^^ Thread redeemed. Again. :beer:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

TBomb said:


> ^^ Thread redeemed. Again. :beer:


 opcorn::beer:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

t_white said:


> How much did you sell the rack for? I just want an idea of what to list this for so it's "reasonable"


 I think I sold mine for $110 plus shipping. -It came with a couple of Baccarudas, which was what I really wanted for the wife's Benz, and the seller wouldn't split, so I bought them all together≤ and sold the rack on.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

t_white said:


> New play toy got purchased over the weekend. . Lots of changes coming.


 Nice pick up! Reminds me of my old R which I miss dearly.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks fellas. 

Picking up new wheels for it tomorrow and then once I sell some of the stuff that came with the car more parts will be ordered. Most likely doing some body work and a full respray at some point in the future as well (hopefully before h20i). 

Hopefully my A3 sells soon so I can use some of that cash to fund the paint/body work. Then another car will be purchased for daily status :thumbup: 

Oh and... 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content





















































































































































































'MERICA


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

IG Creep level 100000


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

t_white said:


> Thanks fellas.
> 
> Picking up new wheels for it tomorrow and then once I sell some of the stuff that came with the car more parts will be ordered. Most likely doing some body work and a full respray at some point in the future as well (hopefully before h20i).
> 
> ...


 And yes. To all of them. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Ponto said:


>


 Is it just me that is annoyed by pictures with rounded corners?


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Wife is going to Denver for a conference... on Wednesday.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

MisterJJ said:


> Is it just me that is annoyed by pictures with rounded corners?


 Yes. 



MisterJJ said:


> Wife is going to Denver for a conference... on Wednesday.


 "Tonight will be observed high." Colorado - **** yeah!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

So I will be getting a sizable bonus either this afternoon or tomorrow (depending on when my payroll decides to wire it to me because they forgot to include it in my regular pay :banghead. 

I'm grabbing some VMR 710's from a dude in CT, and I should have a couple grand left over. Should I a) Save the money for 1st, Last and Security on a new apartment and be a responsible adult or b) think about dropping her low, low to the floor...? or c) go to the desert in search of strippers an cocaine?


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> So I will be getting a sizable bonus either this afternoon or tomorrow (depending on when my payroll decides to wire it to me because they forgot to include it in my regular pay :banghead.
> 
> I'm grabbing some VMR 710's from a dude in CT, and I should have a couple grand left over. Should I a) Save the money for 1st, Last and Security on a new apartment and be a responsible adult or b) think about dropping her low, low to the floor...? or c) go to the desert in search of strippers an cocaine?


 B and C


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

a) Where you trying to live? My lease is up at the end of August. 

c) Burning Man? 

But obviously, b).


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> So I will be getting a sizable bonus either this afternoon or tomorrow (depending on when my payroll decides to wire it to me because they forgot to include it in my regular pay :banghead.
> 
> I'm grabbing some VMR 710's from a dude in CT, and I should have a couple grand left over. Should I a) Save the money for 1st, Last and Security on a new apartment and be a responsible adult or b) think about dropping her low, low to the floor...? or c) go to the desert in search of strippers an cocaine?


 Buy a house. 

Between that and your Audi habit, you will never need to look for something to spend your money on. 

Until you have kids.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

MisterJJ said:


> Is it just me that is annoyed by pictures with rounded corners?





Rob Cote said:


> Yes.


 :laugh::laugh::laugh: 

There are corners in those pics??


----------



## slowandlow (Sep 9, 2002)

t_white said:


>


 Nice "Bikini Bridge".


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

slowandlow said:


> Nice "Bikini Bridge".


 Looks almost a little sun burnt too.. I better put some lotion on her.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Ponto said:


> Looks almost a little sun burnt too.. I better put some lotion on her.


 I think you're the one using the lotion.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

this page started slow and changed direction super fast. 

am i the only one that saw the preggo pic?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

drew138 said:


> this page started slow and changed direction super fast.
> 
> am i the only one that saw the preggo pic?


 I just scrolled the entire page, twice...did not see preggo pic.


----------



## Audi_O (May 10, 2010)

You mean the picture in the picture


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I just scrolled the entire page, twice...did not see preggo pic.


 Nor did I. 



Audi_O said:


> You mean the picture in the picture


 Still don't see it.


----------



## Audi_O (May 10, 2010)

I fixed it for you 

 


New page


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Nor did I.
> 
> 
> 
> Still don't see it.


 pretty sure that last girl is farting.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey look another picture!! 

Picture within a picture! 

:laugh:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Hey look another picture!!
> 
> Picture within a picture!
> 
> :laugh:


 now they are both farting.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Ponto said:


> Hey look another picture!!
> 
> Picture within a picture!
> 
> :laugh:


 Piception


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

cldub said:


> Piception


 Assception


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Ponto said:


> Assception


 Picofasseception


----------



## slowandlow (Sep 9, 2002)




----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Prepare yourselves...


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

lol *BUM*p


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

So, I'm guessing these are reps...but they are so tempting. http://hartford.craigslist.org/cto/3779193544.html 

EDIT: 
Seller has responded with sizes 

18x8 ET 35 Front 
18x9 ET 37 Rear 
Tires are 215/35/18 all around and less than 1K miles on them. 
They are reps...meh. 

Question is, how will they fit, and is it worth $1300 for reps?


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> So, I'm guessing these are reps...but they are so tempting. http://hartford.craigslist.org/cto/3779193544.html
> 
> EDIT:
> Seller has responded with sizes
> ...


 They will fit well. My monoblocks were very similar in size. Worth it for reps? Imo, nah


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

cldub said:


> They will fit well. My monoblocks were very similar in size. Worth it for reps? Imo, nah


 That's what I thought, but the gold would look pretty good against matte black. I'd probably offer the dude a grand tops?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

cldub said:


> They will fit well. My monoblocks were very similar in size. Worth it for reps? Imo, nah





NBPT_A3 said:


> That's what I thought, but the gold would look pretty good against matte black. I'd probably offer the dude a grand tops?


 Not to mention how crappy those tires will ride. The rears are probably a serious stretch. I wouldn't waste money on them as reps.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

t_white said:


> Not to mention how crappy those tires will ride. The rears are probably a serious stretch. I wouldn't waste money on them as reps.


 Yeah I don't see the point in running a 35 series tire on an 18, unnecessary harsh ride


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

http://www.yourdailymedia.com/post/music-video-you-help/ 

This is pretty awesome, but has NSFW bits


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

cldub said:


> Yeah I don't see the point in running a 35 series tire on an 18, unnecessary harsh ride


 You'd have to have a real wide 35 for the sidewall to not look like a rubber band. I've never really seen a 35 IRL that I loved. 205/40 is my jam all day. :heart:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> You'd have to have a real wide 35 for the sidewall to not look like a rubber band. I've never really seen a 35 IRL that I loved. 205/40 is my jam all day. :heart:


 205/40 on a 9 wide is perfect stretch IMO :thumbup:


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Yep. Its Friday. :wave: 










-Mici-


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

cldub said:


> 205/40 on a 9 wide is perfect stretch IMO :thumbup:


 I've moved on from that set, going to try and snag some VMRs tomorrow.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Kimberly614 said:


> Haven't been here in a while....but had to log on to join the 9mu8 krew


 Nudie pics Kim or GTFO!


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

elohelbump


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

That was funny. 

finally some good LOL on this trainwreck. 


..........btw no trekkie.:vampire:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


>


 Awesome!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

anyone else have micromachines when they were a kid?


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

brungold said:


> anyone else have micromachines when they were a kid?


 BADASSS!!!! :beer:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

well, that was awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

slowandlow said:


>


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

I win the page with this picture


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


>


 Alright, you win the butt portion, but I win the boob portion


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

cldub said:


> Alright, you win the butt portion, but I win the boob portion


 Lol. Deal :beer:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

What's she saying?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

"Do you want my pu-" it gets cut off when the gif loops.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

See I thought it says show me your then cut off


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Good call. I suck at reading lips. So who tf knows.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

True true, and really who cares. I'll give her something better to do with those lips. :laugh:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

LIKE EAT ALL THIS CAKE!!! Funfetti is my favorite. :heart:


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Audi_O said:


> I fixed it for you


Perfect!


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

krazyboi said:


>


It's all about that point of view 

PS: Johnny, this ass you posted is phenomenal. :thumbup:



drew138 said:


> Perfect!


Lol, I see what you did there drew!


----------



## bernardgam (Jan 29, 2013)

*sexy girls*

always like hot babes and sexy girls.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

**** yea friday!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

It's my birthday and my company was bought by Intel...time to use some vesting money on something for the ole wagon.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


> It's my birthday and my company was bought by Intel...time to use some vesting money on something for the ole wagon.


Nice man! 
Here is a present for your success!


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Found this on the second page. :banghead:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Nice man!
> Here is a present for your success!


Thank you god sir!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Holy Sweet baby jesus...

http://fourtitude.com/news/Lamborgh...vas-homage-for-lamborghinis-50th-anniversary/


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

It's that time again.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ponto said:


> It's that time again.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Ponto said:


> It's that time again.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hey where do people usually stay for Waterfest? Also are you guys getting there 7/19?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Waterfest?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

screw you all...

and... MERICA!
Is this real life?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=_2srHIBHa_s


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Please forgive me...H2o

I am a n00b


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ponto said:


> screw you all...
> and... MERICA!
> Is this real life?


Hahaha yup it's real! A girl from the Philly team goes to my gym and terrifies me. Not even ashamed to admit it.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Please forgive me...H2o
> 
> I am a n00b


No, you were actually talking about Waterfest, which is different that H2oI. Forgiven for that. But I was just implying no one goes to Waterfest anymore.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> No, you were actually talking about Waterfest, which is different that H2oI. Forgiven for that. But I was just implying no one goes to Waterfest anymore.


I am gonna go sit in my shame corner.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I am gonna go sit in my shame corner.












Hows this?









Enhance.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Fix it, fix it.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> screw you all...
> 
> and... MERICA!
> Is this real life?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


>












Screw that I want her.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

ceese said:


>


Canada... land of the giant male camel toe?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

MisterJJ said:


> Canada... land of the giant male camel toe?


Moose knuckle actually.


----------



## slowandlow (Sep 9, 2002)

Unacceptable page topper.


Ponto said:


>





ceese said:


>


Enhance...


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


>


YES.

Such an awesome movie. :thumbup:


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> for Drew. :thumbup:


Bump


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

drew138 said:


> Bump


Yes indeed.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## slowandlow (Sep 9, 2002)

Jeez Seki, you got a little carried away there.

Too much knife work for me.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

slowandlow said:


> Jeez Seki, you got a little carried away there.
> 
> Too much knife work for me.


Lol I was gone for some time just wanted to make up for it…:laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Seki said:


> Lol I was gone for some time just wanted to make up for it…:laugh:


Much appreciated :beer:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

CL, who is your boy over at ORT? I think it's time to get serious about air for H2o and I'd love to chat with him about it.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> CL, who is your boy over at ORT? I think it's time to get serious about air for H2o and I'd love to chat with him about it.


Yes!! :heart:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NBPT_A3 said:


> CL, who is your boy over at ORT? I think it's time to get serious about air for H2o and I'd love to chat with him about it.


Andrew...the owner :thumbup:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> CL, who is your boy over at ORT? I think it's time to get serious about air for H2o and I'd love to chat with him about it.


Andrew :thumbup:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

I just never understood the slammed thing.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

ceese said:


> I just never understood the slammed thing.


Its this: only for cars.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Seki said:


> Lol I was gone for some time just wanted to make up for it…:laugh:


Well done. Is there a movie to go with those pics? Or a name?


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

drew138 said:


> Well done. Is there a movie to go with those pics? Or a name?


I think the movie is called "Lars and the Real Girl"


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Seki said:


>


Did she just have an accident?

But yeah, a bit too fake. The plumped lips and lifted nose give her a porcine look.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> Andrew...the owner :thumbup:





cldub said:


> Andrew :thumbup:


Shot him an email...and immediately got excited. 

Also going to be doing another dip for the summer/fall. Thinking of doing Sprint Blue, but keep the grille, mirror caps and roof black. Thoughts?


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

drew138 said:


> Well done. Is there a movie to go with those pics? Or a name?


Yes there is Katya Sambuka. :beer:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Seki said:


> Yes there is Katya Sambuka. :beer:


Note NSFW.

Also way to much plastic for me lol.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Seki said:


> Yes there is Katya Sambuka. :beer:


With a last name like that she'll have me begging for a quick death after a few shots....giggidy.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

For more.

http://statigr.am/katesullivannnn


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

That Kate girl is something else...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


> That Kate girl is something else...


isn't she though! 

yes I quoted because this picture is worth it.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ponto said:


> isn't she though!
> 
> yes I quoted because this picture is worth it.


I figured out how to hack through instagram code to find the image URL's...boys, the game has been changed.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I figured out how to hack through instagram code to find the image URL's...boys, the game has been changed.


Haha I knew how to all along.

Use statigram and right click copy url...


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Haha I knew how to all along.
> 
> Use statigram and right click copy url...


but...but...I thought I was special.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I figured out how to hack through instagram code to find the image URL's...boys, the game has been changed.


EDIT: Ponto took away my glory.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Aww sorry buddy.

Will this make you feel better?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Aww sorry buddy.
> 
> Will this make you feel better?


Absolutely...:thumbup:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


>


fail. :laugh: :wave:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

...it's TWINS, Basil!!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

VWAddict said:


> ...it's TWINS, Basil!!


 One more.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)




----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Is it just me, or do those twins always look like someone just asked them an algebra question?


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

SilverSquirrel said:


> Is it just me, or do those twins always look like someone just asked them an algebra question?


Sad thing is, it was probably a second grade math question.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Uber-A3 said:


> Sad thing is, it was probably a second grade math question.


Why does this matter again? 

THEY'RE TWINS. TWINS BASIL.


----------



## slowandlow (Sep 9, 2002)

SilverSquirrel said:


> Is it just me, or do those twins always look like someone just asked them an algebra question?


I thought the same thing. Like a doe in the headlights.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

dargofinch said:


>


Lord ha' mercy yes!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

Ponto said:


> Why does this matter again?
> 
> THEY'RE TWINS. TWINS BASIL.


Fixed it for you


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Uber-A3 said:


> Fixed it for you


No idea what you are talking about... :sly:


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

Ponto said:


> No idea what you are talking about... :sly:


says the guy with a documented edit.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Uber-A3 said:


> says the guy with a documented edit.


I was distracted. By twins. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

What the actual fck.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

does not compute.


What am I looking at, Ponto?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> does not compute.
> 
> 
> What am I looking at, Ponto?


Filled up today... 72 dollars for 13 Gallons.

Working that out to 'MERICAN its 5.38/Gal


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

I approve


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


>


:heart:umpkin:


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Ponto said:


> Working that out to 'MERICAN its 5.38/Gal


But we don't get such wonderful "free" healthcare down here.

Actually, that price isn't that far from what we are paying in Socialist... uh... Southern California.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

wtf


seriously 

WTF


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Rob Cote said:


>


What's up with all the page ownage failure lately?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

MisterJJ said:


> But we don't get such wonderful "free" healthcare down here.
> 
> Actually, that price isn't that far from what we are paying in Socialist... uh... Southern California.



Haha guess that is a good point. Could be worse, its nearly double that in Denmark. But they get free everything else. mins 200% tax on cars.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

rob cote said:


>


fix it


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

wow, i was really waiting for someone to be run over in that video


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## gpan (Aug 8, 2012)

Ponto said:


> Filled up today... 72 dollars for 13 Gallons.
> 
> Working that out to 'MERICAN its 5.38/Gal


We pay US$8/gallon in Singapore.


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

krazyboi said:


> wow, i was really waiting for someone to be run over in that video


Ya me too! Couldn't believe the jumping on the car at the end then driving away :screwy:

Sent using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

asal said:


> Ya me too! Couldn't believe the jumping on the car at the end then driving away :screwy:
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk 2



Drunk perhaps? How did he get there in the first place? ANd how do you think it is ok to smoke your tires to try and get off?


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

krazyboi said:


>


hot chick with broken colar bone and bleeding eardrums in 3... 2... 1.....

:facepalm:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

SilverSquirrel said:


> hot chick with broken colar bone and bleeding eardrums in 3... 2... 1.....
> 
> :facepalm:


 But man I bet that ass will jiggle real nice. :laugh:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

SilverSquirrel said:


> hot chick with broken colar bone and bleeding eardrums in 3... 2... 1.....
> 
> :facepalm:


 
That Barret doesn't have that bad of a kick, it soaks up most of the recoil. All I can say is that if she drives an Audi on top of firing that Barret - I'm in love.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Am I missing something, how does ORT charge significantly less money than BagRiders for full kits?

Also


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Am I missing something, how does ORT charge significantly less money than BagRiders for full kits?
> 
> Also


ORT is there for the customers, not just their own wallet.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

ceese said:


> That Barret doesn't have that bad of a kick, it soaks up most of the recoil. All I can say is that if she drives an Audi on top of firing that Barret - I'm in love.


I didn't see a Barret in that image. Sorry.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Seki said:


> VIDEO


Dafuq I just watch man?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Someone kik this girl to see if she responds 

http://statigr.am/katesullivannnn


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

mannnnnn I miss these wheels so much :banghead:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Someone kik this girl to see if she responds
> 
> http://statigr.am/katesullivannnn


lol

bUT JESUS


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

JRutter said:


>


My buddy sent me this at 6am. WTF IS THE GUY DOING? Power pulls in 6th?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Revenge of the nerds?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JRutter said:


> Revenge of the nerds?


I want it!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ponto said:


> I want it!


I think we could build one for H2o. It's an Arduino OS with a simple UI schema, plus a stepper and a DC motor. 

http://www.theinebriator.com/


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Awfully slow here lately.. 

Slackers.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh and its a day late... but for my American friends.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Ponto said:


>


Moar.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

So I posted it a few other places, but Air is out for this season. Needed to take care of a few other things first with the car and otherwise. 

I can sill afford coils though and that'll make me happy for now. What do people suggest? I've been reading a lot about FK's specifically the Highsport, Silverline and Konigsports and according to some reviews I think I'd be happy with the Silverlines.

Thoughts?

Also:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


> So I posted it a few other places, but Air is out for this season. Needed to take care of a few other things first with the car and otherwise.
> 
> I can sill afford coils though and that'll make me happy for now. What do people suggest? I've been reading a lot about FK's specifically the Highsport, Silverline and Konigsports and according to some reviews I think I'd be happy with the Silverlines.
> 
> ...


In my experience avoid FK's.... if you are going to be spending over 1k or more get the Konig's or maybe even think about the KW's V1 or V2s! I had silverlines on my Gti, had them fixed for blowing three separate times. 

Also she is fantastic.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

drew138 said:


> Moar.


Ask and you shall receive. I love google image search.





































Her name is Veronica Zoppolo


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Before she started taking herself so seriously and got all creepy looking.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ponto said:


> In my experience avoid FK's.... if you are going to be spending over 1k or more get the Konig's or maybe even think about the KW's V1 or V2s! I had silverlines on my Gti, had them fixed for blowing three separate times.
> 
> Also she is fantastic.


First girl and I went to college together...she's incredible as is Kate.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


> First girl and I went to college together...she's incredible as is Kate.


Well done! I am almost temped to go dig up some of my college girls now if we are gonna play that game hahaha. I mean I am not competitive at all.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

And she ran heavy equipment










here's one... Dated for a bit... then she turned out bat **** crazy.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> So I posted it a few other places, but Air is out for this season. Needed to take care of a few other things first with the car and otherwise.
> 
> I can sill afford coils though and that'll make me happy for now. What do people suggest? I've been reading a lot about FK's specifically the Highsport, Silverline and Konigsports and according to some reviews I think I'd be happy with the Silverlines.
> 
> ...


I've personally had fk's on a few cars and anything under $1k is just crap and blows pretty easily. I am taking off my coils this weekend, hopefully, if you are interested in them. VMaxx Xtremes, dampening adjusting and ride damn good. Nothing blown or bad on them. I think they still go for like $800 new, and I have front adjustable end links for the sway bar I can add in.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

t_white said:


> I've personally had fk's on a few cars and anything under $1k is just crap and blows pretty easily. I am taking off my coils this weekend, hopefully, if you are interested in them. VMaxx Xtremes, dampening adjusting and ride damn good. Nothing blown or bad on them. I think they still go for like $800 new, and I have front adjustable end links for the sway bar I can add in.


Shoot me a PM with some more detail :thumbup:


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)

http://24.media.tumblr.com/2239828b4e94ee021285586961713c7d/tumblr_miuqp1Ioet1qmymy2o1_r1_500.jpg


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

dargofinch said:


> http://24.media.tumblr.com/2239828b4e94ee021285586961713c7d/tumblr_miuqp1Ioet1qmymy2o1_r1_500.jpg


I wish I were that pillow...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Facebook girl of the day


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

My facebook girl of the day


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Ooh dang very nice. :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

That last group of ladies did this to my hard drive:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Meanwhile in Canada



















No wonder my buddy is going... Montreal Formula 1.


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)

The car (R8) belongs to soccer player from FC Barcelona Alexis Sanchez. He lost control of the car on freeway. He is fine.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

https://www.facebook.com/DevinBrugmanFan/photos_stream?ref=br_tf


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> https://www.facebook.com/DevinBrugmanFan/photos_stream?ref=br_tf


Her friend is good too


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

mmmm, breakfast ass :thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Give this man an A3


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

^^^HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

...that moment when you find your ex gf on the chive (who had a kid might I add.. And no it's not mine).


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

t_white said:


> ^^^HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> ...that moment when you find your ex gf on the chive (who had a kid might I add.. And no it's not mine).


I found 2 ex's in one post a few months back, good god.


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

For Keith:









To infinitea and beyond!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

t_white said:


> ^^^HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> ...that moment when you find your ex gf on the chive (who had a kid might I add.. And no it's not mine).





NBPT_A3 said:


> I found 2 ex's in one post a few months back, good god.


And another one..










But I am more a fan of these myself now:















































NBPT_A3 said:


>


:thumbup:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

NBPT_A3 said:


>


How can she stand that tag? I'll bet my teeth are sharp enough to help with that.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

:laugh:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Ponto... speaking of canada, are you going to the F1 race today?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

SilverSquirrel said:


> Ponto... speaking of canada, are you going to the F1 race today?


 Hahah nope its about 2500mi away from me. Buddy from my office did go though!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Hahah nope its about 2500mi away from me. Buddy from my office did go though!


 whats even funnier? Montreal is only 360 miles from me.  

I just looked it up. Who knew?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

SilverSquirrel said:


> whats even funnier? Montreal is only 360 miles from me.
> 
> I just looked it up. Who knew?


 It's only 244 from my hometown of Brattleboro Vermont. :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

http://www.quattroholic.com/2012/01/report-vw-considering-replacing-vr6.html


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Ponto said:


> http://www.quattroholic.com/2012/01/report-vw-considering-replacing-vr6.html


 Fail. 
old news.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

realized that now... Didn't read date


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

There are super and turbo kits for the 2.5 anyway and they are pretty affordable. Tempting to go buy a used low mile rabbit for $9k and FI the engine for another $5k.










Make a hell of a sleeper especially in powder blue.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Seatbelt effect FTW


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

Latest blipshift shirt... sorry VR bums  











Back to your regularly scheduled soft pr0n...


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

You freaking Canadians.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

JRutter said:


> Seatbelt effect FTW


 I love Riccardo Patrese... Lovely fella; -One of the nicest people in F1, must be about 20 years ago. 

His wife is lovely, too!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

dargofinch said:


>


 What the hell is going on with her chin?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

^ MILF? Slight wattle?


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

that is some talent, right there. 

T*ts make the world go around. Is there just anything better?


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

I just stared for 5 minutes, wishing that button would break.


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Ooohhh... I had nearly forgot about 9mu8 101. :screwy: Very nice additions here! :wave: 

-Mici-


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Mici said:


> Ooohhh... I had nearly forgot about 9mu8 101. :screwy: Very nice additions here! :wave:
> 
> -Mici-


 Long time no see :wave:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

dargofinch said:


>


 sweet jesus


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

dargofinch said:


>


 I feel sorry for her baby. aspiration at every meal


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

tcardio said:


> I feel sorry for her baby. aspiration at every meal


 With her, my problem would be respiration.


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

^^^ Jeebus, Merry, and josef....


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

... So the A3 may be gone this weekend, (crosses fingers and knocks on wood). I'm super excited, and the new car is okay I guess.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

MisterJJ said:


> With her, my problem would be respiration.


 My problem would be perspiration. 

Then most likely expiration.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Random question...but would a "hop" in my tire cause a vibration at highway speeds. My tech pointed one out to me when I picked up my car yesterday. If it would cause the vibration, how is the issue resolved? I read you can just have the tire remounted, but rotated slightly to change where the highpoint is?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Random question...but would a "hop" in my tire cause a vibration at highway speeds. My tech pointed one out to me when I picked up my car yesterday. If it would cause the vibration, how is the issue resolved? I read you can just have the tire remounted, but rotated slightly to change where the highpoint is?


 Hop? 

High Point? Explain further please. 

If you mean there is a bulge in your tire you could try having them re balanced, but if its building out where the tread you will always have a vibration from them. Be like driving on an oval wheel, won't work to well.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Hop?
> 
> High Point? Explain further please.
> 
> If you mean there is a bulge in your tire you could try having them re balanced, but if its building out where the tread you will always have a vibration from them. Be like driving on an oval wheel, won't work to well.


 "The problem is when the high spot on the tire, and the high spot on the wheel end up being matched to each other. This effectively doubles the amount of "hop" or runout. If re-balancing doesn't cure the vibration problem, have your professional installer check the runout of the tire. If there is a "hop", many times the problem can be fixed by simply rotating the tire on the wheel slightly. The technician should loosen the tire on the wheel, and turn it 180 degrees, and reinflate the tire after relubricating the bead. The runout should be significantly reduced or eliminated" 

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tiretech/techpage.jsp?techid=20


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Jeeze, I hope that's wrapped...cuz that looks like a$$ in the worst madmax thunderdome way. No A3 deserves to be treated so poorly.:thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

The idea was there... execution not so much.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

t_white said:


> So the A3 may be gone this weekend, (crosses fingers and knocks on wood). I'm super excited, and the new car is okay I guess.


 Congratulations. That's been, what, eight months in the making?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ponto said:


> The idea was there... execution not so much.


 It's wrapped, saw it on the Dip Your Car page.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Random question...but would a "hop" in my tire cause a vibration at highway speeds. My tech pointed one out to me when I picked up my car yesterday. If it would cause the vibration, how is the issue resolved? I read you can just have the tire remounted, but rotated slightly to change where the highpoint is?


 Mileage on the current struts/shocks? Front or rear tire? If you're seeing improper wear, which could cause a vibration, it could be a bad shock. Ask me how I know.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

TTC2k5 said:


> Jeeze, I hope that's wrapped...cuz that looks like a$$ in the worst madmax thunderdome way. No A3 deserves to be treated so poorly.:thumbdown::thumbdown:


 True, but FWIW, it's an A4


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

lausch said:


> Mileage on the current struts/shocks? Front or rear tire? If you're seeing improper wear, which could cause a vibration, it could be a bad shock. Ask me how I know.


 It's a front wheel, so struts have about 50K +/- but I plan on grabbing new coil overs from t_white if he wants to sell me his vmaxx's


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

lausch said:


> Congratulations. That's been, what, eight months in the making?


 Haha, yea about that long. Parted out several items in that time frame at least. Looks like a trade is in motion for tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content






































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

cldub said:


>


 this one looks like she could pick up a set of keys with her cheeks.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

The first half of this vid is pretty intense!


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content





































Thanks Ponto!


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

JRutter said:


> The first half of this vid is pretty intense!


 These guys must have _very_ high deathwish... :screwy: Seen those races before on tv. I do try to get myself on to a racetrack once or twice every summer with my Aprilia, but it's totally different playground where there is no walls or buildings where you can hit your head or knee if you go 2 feet too wide on race line. Totally crazy stuff. I wonder how they can still keep doing this, since most of the "good old" races have been stopped since they were too dangerous... Nice video!  

-Mici-


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Cl_dub aren't you from Virgina?? 

Found you a license plate.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

JRutter said:


> The first half of this vid is pretty intense!


 This is one of the better videos I've seen that conveys just how fast and dangerous motorcycle races are. 120mph in the rain, 180mph in the straights over UK country roads. I can't make up my mind whether these guys are ballsy or insane maybe a lot of both. In either case there's a lot of talent there, one mistake and there is no correction.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ponto said:


>


 *Slow Clap*


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Ponto said:


> Cl_dub aren't you from Virgina??
> 
> Found you a license plate.


 For like the 6th time yes I'm from Virginia haha


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

cldub said:


> For like the 6th time yes I'm from Virginia haha


 So I am assuming by that snide reply that its popped up before


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

I saw this on the Game of Thrones FB page today. I HAD to chop it up and share it


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Whats your fancy? 

Brunette or Blonde?


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Whats your fancy?
> 
> Brunette or Blonde?


 Ill have me a sammich


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

http://www.autoblog.com/2013/06/17/audi-readying-650-hp-sport-quattro-concept-for-frankfurt/ 










Yes please...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

SilverSquirrel said:


> Ill have me a sammich


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

I just listend to Kanye's new Album "Yeezus". I might take the rest of the day off to both think about the good and drink away the bad.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


>


Legs for days! :heart:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Ponto said:


> Legs for days! :heart:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Ponto said:


> Legs for days! :heart:


Yup


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ponto said:


>


Stop here. Please. :heart:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...he-newspaper-for-her-crappy-dangerous-driving...


----------



## ApexAudi (Nov 23, 2011)

Rogerthat said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...he-newspaper-for-her-crappy-dangerous-driving...


I'm sorry...


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

False. It's "sorey". umpkin:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Dammit I am not, you ruined our leg theme. :thumbdown:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

ApexAudi said:


> I'm sorry...


LMAO



Ponto said:


> Dammit I am not, you ruined our leg theme. :thumbdown:


Ugh..onto another one.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh..onto another one.





















One of my favorites










They eyes will get you just as well as a good set of legs.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


>


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Happy Fry-day!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

krazyboi said:


>


LOL saw this on fapnations page on fb last night! So good! :beer:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

SoSoA3 said:


> LOL saw this on fapnations page on fb last night! So good! :beer:


We have a group on FB...


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

What'sa FB


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> What'sa FB


You disappeared


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Yeah, I don't miss it. I'm happy that a lot of people seem to enjoy it, it's just not for me.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

My favorite VS chick. (Erin Heatherton)


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

My Audi's in the shop and you guys are bickering on the bump thread. Not what I need to lift my spirits. Come on, get your act together


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Guess it could be worse... 3 hours from me is this

http://news.nationalpost.com/2013/0...ive-flooding-in-canmore-and-southern-alberta/

So in response to the flooding. Which is terrible and will probably be countless millions of dollars of damage if not more. 




























http://thechive.files.wordpress.com/2013/03/slippery-sexy-wet-girls-34.jpg?w=500&h=648










And a repost but an awesome one


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

My first attempt at Carbon Faker:



I never cared much for the carbon fiber look but I gave my wife the options and costs to fix her shifter surround and this is what she picked. 3M matte black "carbon fiber" vinyl. I kinda like the carbon fiber look after seeing it in person.

Edit for page ownage-


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

MisterJJ said:


> My first attempt at Carbon Faker:
> 
> 
> 
> I never cared much for the carbon fiber look but I gave my wife the options and costs to fix her shifter surround and this is what she picked. 3M matte black "carbon fiber" vinyl. I kinda like the carbon fiber look after seeing it in person.


I actually tried painting mine for the Mkv r32 over the weekend but was not a big fan of the turn out. Got all the paint off again and think I am just going to wrap it in a semi gloss black. Any ideas where to purchase a small amount of material for cheap (1'x1' should work I think?)?

I've never done it before so any help or suggestions to make it turn out good the first time would be appreciated.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

MisterJJ said:


> My first attempt at Carbon Faker:
> 
> 
> 
> I never cared much for the carbon fiber look but I gave my wife the options and costs to fix her shifter surround and this is what she picked. 3M matte black "carbon fiber" vinyl. I kinda like the carbon fiber look after seeing it in person.


Nuttin wrong with that. :thumbup:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

t_white said:


> Any ideas where to purchase a small amount of material for cheap (1'x1' should work I think?)?
> 
> I've never done it before so any help or suggestions to make it turn out good the first time would be appreciated.


I got a 1' x 4' sheet for $24 from this ebay seller: http://myworld.ebay.com/carbon_covers?ssPageName=ADME:L:OU:US:1181
It didn't seem worth it to spend just a little less for a smaller sheet. It looks like he also sells pillar covers pre-wrapped with the stuff.

Lot's of DIY videos on youtube and elsewhere. Basically just heat and form the curves. Pull up and reapply as needed. For the cover specifically, I got it stuck down to the edges and then trimmed it to a little less than 1/4" all around. Put a bunch of relief cuts in the corners and heated and wrapped it around the edges. The tricky part seemed to be to heat up just the one area and stick it down without heating up the area you just did and having it peel up. Those holes for the indicators were tricky too. Sharp x-acto knife from the back side did the trick.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

vs this












Bar vs Erin...if this were ever a choice I'd have to make in a real-life situation I might die from a panic induced heart attack.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

t_white said:


> I actually tried painting mine for the Mkv r32 over the weekend but was not a big fan of the turn out. Got all the paint off again and think I am just going to wrap it in a semi gloss black. Any ideas where to purchase a small amount of material for cheap (1'x1' should work I think?)?
> 
> I've never done it before so any help or suggestions to make it turn out good the first time would be appreciated.


IIRC, I got mine from here: https://www.facebook.com/RaceApeel .. not really close, but not really far if you happen to be in that area.

You can get it cut to size. Was like $10 for 1' x 3' I think.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Facebook is a magical place


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Facebook is a magical place


Boy is it ever.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

A few quick Facebook stalking photos for your pleasure.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

my contribution




























And this mom was a lot of fun.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ponto said:


>


Yes Please...:heart:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

cldub said:


>



I just stared at this for like 20 minutes.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

SilverSquirrel said:


> I just stared at this for like 20 minutes.


Physics lesson of the day ^^^. What you suggest and witnessed is described by Newton's 1st Law....that is, unless acted upon by an external force, the objects will remain in motion. 

Feel good knowing those 20 minutes were well spent. :laugh::laugh:

cheers.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Language is not safe for network tv:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

TTC2k5 said:


> Physics lesson of the day ^^^. What you suggest and witnessed is described by Newton's 1st Law....that is, unless acted upon by an external force, the objects will remain in motion.
> 
> Feel good knowing those 20 minutes were well spent. :laugh::laugh:
> 
> cheers.


I think Newton had another law about action and opposite reaction.... that was the one i couldnt figure out. was she bouncing those puppies, or were they bouncing her?


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Chris Harris on the Mk7 GTI


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/scoop/vws-new-496bhp-30-litre-vr6-engine

Hmm info on that Concept gti vr6


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh and Facebook creeper picture of the day


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

cldub said:


>


still winning.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

meanwhile in Canada


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

thank you ponto and krazyboi for making this page bearable


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

^ oh how I love FB










'Merica


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Happy Canada Day!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Would Rape and Pillage for this beast


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

On my trip, I saw a RS6 Avant at my hotel:



















Look at dat a$$ (it is amazing how much wider the stance is, when compared to our A3's):










 :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rub-ISH said:


> Would Rape and Pillage for this beast


and the car too! :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

bahah just what I needed today.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

I don't get this fantasy for big stationwagons with big engines. Don't get me wrong, I do like go-fast and utility, but both are compormised here. Utility suffers when compared to other options and go-fast suffers due to excessive weight. There is nothing sexy about a big square boat with a foreign sounding name.

But, hey, different strokes as they say...now, lets get back to the boobies. :laugh:

cheers


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

I think at least utility is optimized, not compromised, while still preserving car handling. Wagons usually have better weight distribution. I would buy the argument to go lighter weight on engine and body components to optimize fun to drive, but 500+ hp achieves it's own kind of fun to drive  

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

TTC2k5 said:


> But, hey, different strokes as they say...now, *lets get back to the boobies.* :laugh:
> 
> cheers


Well where are they then? Talky mc talkerson.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Ponto said:


> Well where are they then? Talky mc talkerson.


You're right...my bad.

Enjoy:










" Not just attractive physical features, the blue feet of this booby can be used to cover its chicks and keep them warm."

:laugh::laugh:

cheers


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I love it when I'm covered with boobies to keep warm.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

azoceanblue said:


> On my trip, I saw a RS6 Avant at my hotel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When they test this car on TopGear I lost my mind with envy. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

Rub-ISH said:


> Would Rape and Pillage for this beast


yes, for sure! i guess you'd have to being that it is so damn expensive. obviously, hard to tell since the US will never see this bad boy but it can run up to 130k euros in europe. 

hard to tell if this one is that matte daytona grey but the factory matte is just insane!


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

NBPT_A3 said:


> When they test this car on TopGear I lost my mind with envy. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


The one where Hammond races the French skiers? One of my favorite episodes ever :thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Yes, it made me part worried he was about to plummet to his death and...I kinda had a boner the whole time.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

pjunk1 said:


> yes, for sure! i guess you'd have to being that it is so damn expensive. obviously, hard to tell since the US will never see this bad boy but it can run up to 130k euros in europe.
> 
> hard to tell if this one is that matte daytona grey but the factory matte is just insane!


Price can be even worse... Go to Denmark if you want expensive!! 200% tax on cars. 

Buddy lives there, new Golf R you are looking at 120k USD


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

Ponto said:


> Price can be even worse... Go to Denmark if you want expensive!! 200% tax on cars.
> 
> Buddy lives there, new Golf R you are looking at 120k USD


man, i really hope denmark makes some really cool cars. i remember being in korea when they had a crazy import tax on cars. all you saw were hyundai and kia rolling around. back then, they were poop. the only imported cars were scene in very upscale areas and the golf ranges/courses.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

pjunk1 said:


> man, i really hope denmark makes some really cool cars. i remember being in korea when they had a crazy import tax on cars. all you saw were hyundai and kia rolling around. back then, they were poop. the only imported cars were scene in very upscale areas and the golf ranges/courses.


They don't make any I don't think haha. Small country 5 million people.


----------



## blksheep3 (Mar 26, 2002)

Ponto said:


> Price can be even worse... Go to Denmark if you want expensive!! 200% tax on cars.
> 
> Buddy lives there, new Golf R you are looking at 120k USD


Singapore has 100% car tax plus a COE that cost $80-$100k and after 10 years they crush your car or you pay another COE fee. Oh yeah and they have modified car police...


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> When they test this car on TopGear I lost my mind with envy. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Ocean Blue V10, the drool factor was definitely there 

But, 1. We will never see an RS6 Avant here. 2. I could never afford it. 3. . . :vampire:


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

krazyboi said:


>


Just what I like 

We share some common interests here JT.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Contribution:










And one that Cristian will enjoy for more than one obvious reason:










And another one..


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Happy 4th of July!



















'MURICA!


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

I love the 4th of July pics! Here are some gorgeous Italians I saw recently in Rome: 



















Not Audi's (sorry), but I felt this was the most appropriate place to show these on this forum 

Now… back to your soft Pr0n


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

That truck is awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

'merica:


Meanwhile, in Canada;


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

off to Cabo in the morning... 

Is it bad I see pictures like this and think hmm Cabo would be a good place to be single in...










However I am not, and that is good too haha :thumbup::beer:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Ponto said:


> off to Cabo in the morning...
> 
> Is it bad I see pictures like this and think hmm Cabo would be a good place to be single in...


Single is just part of it. To fit in you also need to be:
Young
Handsome
Tall
Low to non-existent morals
Shallow
Big ego
Narcissistic
Rich

But exceeding at the last one can make up for deficiencies elsewhere.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Young - Check (ish)
Handsome - Devishly 
Tall - Ok maybe not that geat 
Low to non-existent morals - hmm 
Shallow - Well I do like my girls pretty.
Big ego - My girlfriend would probably agree. 
Narcissistic - ah ok this one I may not have
Rich - NOPE:laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

How to properly exit a freeway


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

JRutter said:


> How to properly exit a freeway...


I was so impressed I immediately felt the need to turn my hat sideways and say, Yo!. :what:


----------



## rogersm (Jan 15, 2013)

Ponto... speaking of canada, are you going to the F1 race today?


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

rogersm said:


> Ponto... speaking of canada, are you going to the F1 race today?


 Canada stole the Nurburgring!!!!!!!!


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

SilverSquirrel said:


> Canada stole the Nurburgring!!!!!!!!


I'm sure they'll return it and apologize profusely.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

krazyboi said:


>




no comment


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NBPT_A3 said:


>


Panties remind me of bacon. Win win!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

An addition......


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

rogersm said:


> Ponto... speaking of canada, are you going to the F1 race today?


Nope in Cabo. Knew in was gonna miss It. Been in previous years, it's a fun time for sure. Can't see that picture in my phone though. 

Also it's indy in Edmonton. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Seems fitting as I just came back and miss the beach.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Ok 1 More.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

hmmm...


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

t_white said:


> hmmm...


here is how it will work...someone buys the sedan and then butt kicks himself as the new sportback rolls out. it's coming so wait. BTW, you had to entice by showing my favorite color:thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Check out dat gold thong.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Check out dat gold thong.


How'd you know what I was looking at? :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Check out dat gold thong.





npace said:


> How'd you know what I was looking at? :laugh:


I have some bad news for you two...


----------



## slowandlow (Sep 9, 2002)

krazyboi said:


>


Sorry to bring down this thread, but Marston Hefner gave this girl a beating.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/02/29/marston-hefner-claire-sinclair_n_1309386.html


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

slowandlow said:


> Sorry to bring down this thread, but Marston Hefner gave this girl a beating.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/02/29/marston-hefner-claire-sinclair_n_1309386.html


That jerk!


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Nice page. Lots of win here.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Ponto said:


> I have some bad news for you two...


Yeah... but you clearly read my comment as well.....


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

npace said:


> Yeah... but you clearly read my comment as well.....


It could be taken either way! :laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


>


What did I miss? I don't....? I don't get it.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

krazyboi said:


>


^^^^that is not our type boi!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

tcardio said:


> ^^^^that is not our type boi!


Better?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Nice Friday Front Page Domination, kb :beer:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

yes please:thumbup:


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

bottom left . . . all natural :bs:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## blksheep3 (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Help me win!!

Please click here and Rate 5 stars: http://pongos.com/contest-entries/kisses-from-lola/

You can vote from home and work and it will count as 2 votes!! You can even share, tweet, if you'd like.


And for your trouble...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice page ownage. And for your win I give you this. :laugh:


----------



## blksheep3 (Mar 26, 2002)

more bribery needed



krazyboi said:


> Help me win!!
> 
> Please click here and Rate 5 stars: http://pongos.com/contest-entries/kisses-from-lola/
> 
> ...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

blksheep3 said:


> more bribery needed


First one is def. for you...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

http://www.airsociety.net/2013/07/beauty-beast-kseniya-air-lift-accuair-vossen-2011-audi-rs5/


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Can someone explain where is the magical place with TVs and these 3?


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

Ponto said:


> http://www.airsociety.net/2013/07/beauty-beast-kseniya-air-lift-accuair-vossen-2011-audi-rs5/


boom... that is beyond nice


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

wishntoboutside said:


> boom... that is beyond nice


The girl? The car? Both?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> The girl? The car? Both?


The fact that the girl owns the car... :heart:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Car porn in the form of my buddy Jay's Bagrider's CC. He also did my car and will again for H20i


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

drew138 said:


> Can someone explain where is the magical place with TVs and these 3?


Lookup Cafe Lu, its one of those skimpy viet coffee shops. It's in Westminster CA, ive been there a couple times


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

SoSoA3 said:


> Lookup Cafe Lu, its one of those skimpy viet coffee shops. It's in Westminster CA, ive been there a couple times


Just a couple eh? :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Meanwhile in Canada :thumbup:


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

Very fine a$$ that one in purple opcorn::thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

groundupjetta said:


> Very fine a$$ that one in purple opcorn::thumbup:


Same girl actually lol. But yes I agree!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

http://fourtitude.com/news/Audi_News_1/first-to-market-audi-brings-new-lte-standard-to-the-car/

LTE in the new S3...


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Viva la stool indeed. 'MURICA!


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

http://www.audiusa.com/models#

Audi doesn't even list the A3 on their site. :banghead:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Fellas (and ladies...I guess), look. It's an RS7, and it's coming to the US.










(Article: http://jalopnik.com/2014-audi-rs7-t...ource=jalopnik_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow)


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Fellas (and ladies...I guess), look. It's an RS7, and it's coming to the US.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fck yes I would. :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Ponto said:


> Fck yes I would. :thumbup:


Ok maybe at 104k its out of my price range though

http://fourtitude.com/news/Audi_New...-for-all-new-high-performance-2014-audi-rs-7/


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)

Of course not ! current A3 is not produced anymore in Germany


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Fck yes I would. :thumbup:


Clearly he said US. Not the hat.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> Clearly he said US. Not the hat.


See everyone loves hats though. But not always whats under them :laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ponto said:


> See everyone loves hats though. But not always whats under them :laugh:


Yeah....I know. Lately, it sounds like your country is not such a bad place to live after all.


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

Canadian Man Sorry for Chugging Eight Beers and Swimming to Detroit


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

dargofinch said:


> Of course not ! current A3 is not produced anymore in Germany


Unless they moved everything in 4 months, yes it is. 

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...lkswagen-golf-are-made/slideshow/19020973.cms

Also, when I bought mine, they were still doing factory tours, which included A3 production, in Ingolstadt.


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)

npace said:


> Unless they moved everything in 4 months, yes it is.
> 
> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...lkswagen-golf-are-made/slideshow/19020973.cms
> 
> Also, when I bought mine, they were still doing factory tours, which included A3 production, in Ingolstadt.


Just came back from 2 weeks vacation in Germany and got confirmation from Audi dealer in Munich area that A3 (8P) is not produced anymore.

opportunity to visit Mercedes plant in Stuttgart where they produce A & B class : beautiful


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rogerthat said:


> Canadian Man Sorry for Chugging Eight Beers and Swimming to Detroit


Saw this not to long ago haha :beer:'


Edit Page!!


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)

oh yes it's summer


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Saw this not to long ago haha :beer:'
> 
> 
> Edit Page!!


I give you: second girl in motion...NSFW(Work or Wife). 

http://boobsbox.tumblr.com/post/36212136428


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

dargofinch said:


> Just came back from 2 weeks vacation in Germany and got confirmation from Audi dealer in Munich area that A3 (8P) is not produced anymore.
> 
> opportunity to visit Mercedes plant in Stuttgart where they produce A & B class : beautiful


Where are they telling you it's made? Also, the VINs for these cars are still starting with a "W" which means the country of origin is in fact Germany. The fact that they are no longer using the 8P platform is old news... they've switched to MQB. But that doesn't mean that it's not made in Germany. 
The only possible exception would be the A3 cabriolet (not available in NA) and the RS3 (also not available). Those are co-produced in Ingolstadt and Gyor (Hungary) See here:
http://www.audi.com/com/brand/en/company/production_plants.html
There is a breakdown of which models are made where. The ones in Asia are only released on the Asian market.


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Funny


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

npace said:


> Where are they telling you it's made? Also, the VINs for these cars are still starting with a "W" which means the country of origin is in fact Germany. The fact that they are no longer using the 8P platform is old news... they've switched to MQB. But that doesn't mean that it's not made in Germany.
> The only possible exception would be the A3 cabriolet (not available in NA) and the RS3 (also not available). Those are co-produced in Ingolstadt and Gyor (Hungary) See here:
> http://www.audi.com/com/brand/en/company/production_plants.html
> There is a breakdown of which models are made where. The ones in Asia are only released on the Asian market.


I think he meant the 8P is no longer made, not the A3.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

dargofinch said:


>


 Oh my! :heart:

-Mici-


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm not sure why, but I want to leave this here. 










Source: http://www.buzzfeed.com/kmallikarjuna/33-skeletor-affirmations-to-get-you-through-even-the-worst-d


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)

http://25.media.tumblr.com/35963b00323ec6478431d99096124e22/tumblr_mq3viuuNLd1rxz94oo1_500.jpg


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Facebook Friend of the day! 










In Rus...Canada Snow blows you! 




















EVen with Audi Content!










Shame she isn't single... And 6 feet tall. Not that I would complain. :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Have to add this one to the mix.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

JRutter said:


>


Stupid crossfit....
I'm pretty sure men only do it because of this ^^^^

Edit: Also, where is this gym, and how do I get a membership?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

???


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Please be advised. Under no circumstances should anyone click to vimeo and look at this authors other video of this person in a pool. At least not at work.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

drew138 said:


> Please be advised. Under no circumstances should anyone click to vimeo and look at this authors other video of this person in a pool. At least not at work.


 I got dizzy...but then I watched other videos of the author as well.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> i got dizzy...but then i watched other videos of the author as well.


 i LIKE THIS GIRL


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> I got dizzy...but then I watched other videos of the author as well.


 I got a little skeeved TBH


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

JRutter said:


>


 look how strong she is!!! Yeah she has a great body but not what I would call an athletic build.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Uber-A3 said:


> look how strong she is!!! Yeah she has a great body but not what I would call an athletic build.


 In good shape I would say, but ya I would agree. 

This on the other hand. 







































































































And let the nightmares commence...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Sorry bout that guys... here


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

mix it up a bit.


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)




----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

t_white said:


>


 Looks like she is wearing a diaper!


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Uber-A3 said:


> Looks like she is wearing a diaper!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

This is just fantASStic


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)




----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Facebook stalking:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

t_white said:


> Facebook stalking:


 wow someones been busy!! 



:thumbup:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

^^^ LOL!!! 

They called in local ceramics teacher Dutch Gibbs who lived in Seattle in the 70s


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

dargofinch said:


>


 I am not sure what is going on with this shirt? but I like it.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> I am not sure what is going on with this shirt? but I like it.


 Similar situation


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Toga party. :thumbup: Nice sheets... 

-Mici-


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Better version (NSFW): http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=zwT6DZCQi9k


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Better version (NSFW): http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=zwT6DZCQi9k


 Was about to say that is the lame version... but then I saw the link... 


BUT NSWF


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Didn't even have to creep for this... just showed up on my news feed.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

lol!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

First, it's time for the troll to leave ^ 

Second, not sure how many house/edm fans we have in here but this is a tune to get your day started if you need some motivation:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Who wants to give me $3000USD for this side project?

http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/cto/4005789832.html

I have a free garage space and could use a weekend headache :thumbup:


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Who wants to give me $3000USD for this side project?
> 
> http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/cto/4005789832.html
> 
> I have a free garage space and could use a weekend headache :thumbup:


I think you could buy one just as old with no accident for almost the same amount. :screwy: Could be a fun project, though.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

npace said:


> I think you could buy one just as old with no accident for almost the same amount. :screwy: Could be a fun project, though.


Unfortunately New England is a premium market for subies, you can't find any of em for that price in good shape/under 200K miles.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Unfortunately New England is a premium market for subies, you can't find any of em for that price in good shape/under 200K miles.


Surprising. I just thought it was hippies and lumberjack ****** up in Vermont; and there it's mostly foresters and legacies. Well, I stand corrected.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

npace said:


> Surprising. I just thought it was hippies and lumberjack ****** up in Vermont; and there it's mostly foresters and legacies. Well, I stand corrected.


Nope. Your statement is accurate, but still Subarus are expensive. :screwy:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

npace said:


> Surprising. I just thought it was hippies and lumberjack ****** up in Vermont; and there it's mostly foresters and legacies. Well, I stand corrected.


 Oh that's the truth, growing up there was an interesting time for sure!



Rob Cote said:


> Nope. Your statement is accurate, but still Subarus are expensive. :screwy:


I don't get it, but anything with a Subaru badge on it goes for a premium, even at 10-15 years old. That AWD gets em every time.


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Just21owan said:


> How many of you view this from fourtitude? I know it's the same forum, but I'm here via vortex


Not sure if spam....


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Saw this....and checked what I have left on my loan. I want.










http://boston.craigslist.org/nwb/ctd/3984249631.html


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Everyone remember this gif?










Well here is the video! SFW (Just)

[video]http://cdnapi.kaltura.com/index.php/extwidget/openGraph/wid/0_689a1l3p[/video]


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Everyone remember this gif?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, depending on the strategic positioning of your desk, this could fall under NSFW. Just sayin.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Saw this....and checked what I have left on my loan. I want.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Id be happy with those seats!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

SilverSquirrel said:


> Id be happy with those seats!


Me too!

But if I am buying a car that can come in Manual... it better be in manual


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

dargofinch said:


>


Lord tunderen jesus yes.


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## slowandlow (Sep 9, 2002)

dargofinch said:


>


Good GAWD! I answered my own question...Megan Bernard.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

God I want it.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

A3 Content...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

So want one.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

I just made a mess in my pantalones ic::heart:


----------



## Luck o' the Irish (May 17, 2012)

is that the new rs4?


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

New S3

http://jalopnik.com/the-2014-audi-s3-sportback-is-more-hot-hatch-forbidden--169513037


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Luck o' the Irish said:


> is that the new rs4?


Nope just a modded A3.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> New S3
> 
> http://jalopnik.com/the-2014-audi-s3-sportback-is-more-hot-hatch-forbidden--169513037













Not much change from the A3... Mirror covers and grill? lol


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Getting this thread back on track.....


----------



## Luck o' the Irish (May 17, 2012)

Ponto said:


> Nope just a modded A3.


I meant to say rs3:facepalm: But i see its just the s3 now


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Luck o' the Irish said:


> I meant to say rs3:facepalm: But i see its just the s3 now


Ah gotcha!! 

here


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Right back on topic.










Man Am I ever pumped to hit up Silverstar this weekend! Going to be some epic riding! Might even get on the mountain bike too! :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

And a good way to sell bike parts!!


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

major chafing, and they got parts there that makes things complicated.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Instagram find of the day!


@natali_sereb****ova


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Nearly forgot one of her best.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Luck o' the Irish (May 17, 2012)

Ponto said:


>


Lol you can take anything that you are trying to sell and put some half naked chicks behind it and it will instantly sell better:thumbup::thumbup::laugh::laugh: Who would've thought... Bike frames.... :laugh::laugh:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Would you rather:


















OR


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Would you rather:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whats up with the front end on the red? But I am leaning towards red.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Blue because:


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

lulz










 I hate Southie hoodrats. Apparently there's been an issue with kids pulling tickets off cars, and the city is making arbitrary adjustments to street sweeping rules without any warning to vehicle owners i.e. car needs to be removed from cleaning area 30 minutes prior and returned no sooner than 30 minutes after completion. This resulted in several illegal parking tickets that I never received (I pay all of mine on my phone as soon as I notice them to make sure this doesn't happen).

Also I noticed how f'ing easy it is to remove one of the boots...if only I could pick locks and had a socket on me at all times then I could be robin hood for the city! :facepalm:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

At least you didn't have anywhere to go by any particular deadline or anything, right? Like, you don't even have a schedule. Or a job. Get off the street you hobo. :facepalm::thumbdown:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)




----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)




----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Even worse than the boot, some yoot defaced your car with a sticker of some kind. I cant quite read the whole thing. but it begins with "ecs......" I dunno, "ecscape the city?"




NBPT_A3 said:


> lulz


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

I was just thinking through my current shake/vibration issue coming from the front end and I was curious if any of you have run into subframe mounts or dogbone mounts causing a shake at highway speeds (55-65mph)? Could it also be caused by a faulty wheel bearing? I know my right front needs to be replaced relatively soon.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Some for our tattoo loving friends.


----------



## slowandlow (Sep 9, 2002)

Ponto said:


>


Christ on a cracker that girl is gorgeous.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


> lulz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

npace said:


> NBPT_A3 said:
> 
> 
> > lulz
> ...


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

tcardio said:


> npace said:
> 
> 
> > baggers can't get the boot
> ...


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> "Brian, this is why I need to be on air, this **** won't happen and they don't tow you for street cleaning".


It's true!

Source: On air. Never booted or towed.


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Can't remember if this has been shared yet or not. But it looks amazing and I want to see it!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

krazyboi said:


>


:thumbup:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

:laugh:


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Happy Monday everyone. 

Cheers,


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Meanwhile in Canada. 










Eff it's not as warm anymore eh. Stupid Fall.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Meanwhile in Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das ponto dats punny!!!!!!


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

And my personal favorite..


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Sorry my bad. Meanwhile in Canada. This is more like it.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Can't wait for walking dead to come back on...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

dargofinch said:


>


Ding! Chickens done!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Only reason I've ever watched suburgatory


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

And then there is always ms. Watson


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)




----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

t_white said:


>


you guys were all swingin your girl pics and t_white posts a walk off home run!!!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Edit* Oooh new page!!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

dang.

Soo Apparently I have 564 Post's in this thread thus far. 
Which is a whopping 12.3% of the total posts. 

What's your count?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

633


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> 633


Phew I am not the most pathet... I mean dedicated person here. :laugh: :beer: :thumbup: :wave:


----------



## slowandlow (Sep 9, 2002)

Ponto said:


>


I wouldn't kick her out of bed for eating crackers, but that tattoo is a paint by numbers train wreck.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

slowandlow said:


> I wouldn't kick her out of bed for *Eating* crackers, but that tattoo is a paint by numbers train wreck.


 ftfy

I'd paint by numbers all over her.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Bro, you just made my morning. Thank you. :thumbup::thumbup: :heart::heart:


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

From this weekends Stollery Childrens Hospital fundraiser car show...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


>


God don't we all wish that was sitting next to us when we fly instead of some fat guy who weezes


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Nice Ass!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

:wave: Hiii Cam. Found you here:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...es-of-my-H2Oi-Weekend-(heavy-bandwidth-usage)


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

..........


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)




----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

For those of you who like Blondes and Tats...

Enjoy: https://m.facebook.com/media/set/?s...80675.358750610867720&type=1&__user=509508263


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Enjoy.

http://www.worldstarcandy.com/watch/63397


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)




----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Happy Friday fellas.


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

dargofinch said:


>


In a few years, those things will be hitting the floor:laugh:


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

mm Yes please


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

t_white said:


> Happy Friday fellas.


That was better than Skittles!


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Heey remember these?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

NSFW

http://cm.mountainlifemag.ca/2013/10/a-thing-of-beauty-valhallas-naked-ski-segment/


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Ponto said:


> NSFW
> 
> http://cm.mountainlifemag.ca/2013/10/a-thing-of-beauty-valhallas-naked-ski-segment/


man...I am so excited for winter WOOT!!!!


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Ponto said:


> Heey remember these?


Remember?!? I believe I lost my erotic video virginity to them.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)




----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)




----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## slowandlow (Sep 9, 2002)

SilverSquirrel said:


>





























http://msn.foxsports.com/mlb/story/...ospect-for-possible-substance-in-glove-102413


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

I just like being contrary.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Tied 1-1, NOW its a World Series! Go Red Sox!



SilverSquirrel said:


>


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Am I doing this right?


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Article irrelevant.

http://www.sfgate.com/crime/article/S-F-police-shoot-suspect-in-Marina-District-4930679.php

A3 content


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Am I doing this right?












Not that I have a problem with it but there is something fundamentally not right with pictures of cute puppies and kittens on this thread unless they look like this.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

that is a cat not a dog.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

*go red sox*

Go Red Sox!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

SilverSquirrel said:


> Go Red Sox!


What a pick-off last night. :beer:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> What a pick-off last night. :beer:


:beer::thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> What a pick-off last night. :beer:


So Sorry back on theme.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

I'd rock the RS Q3... how about you? Would look bad ass lowered.


https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/881952_10151994488453638_355736476_o.jpg


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> I'd rock the RS Q3... how about you? Would look bad ass lowered.
> 
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/881952_10151994488453638_355736476_o.jpg


Just not feeling it but then again I'm not a fan of SUVs in general.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> Just not feeling it but then again I'm not a fan of SUVs in general.


Oh i never want an SUV... but this is one I could rock if I was forced to. 



And put it on air.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

why so quiet around here tonight?

oh yeah....


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)

SilverSquirrel said:


> why so quiet around here tonight?
> 
> oh yeah....


the real picture:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

all in good fun


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

umpkin:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

I LOVE how they all rock Oakelys hahaha


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Anyone else catch channel 7 interviewing the drunk guys outside fenway right after the game? 

we are such classy fans.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Gosh we are a fine bunch of folks.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Yeah, Boston fans are pretty bad, in general. They are slightly better than Philly fans, because at least Boston fans won't beat up little kids for liking the "wrong" team. Sorry to any Philly fans out there, but c'mon, its just a game....


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh Jessica. 



























House keeping you need towel?


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

badass


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JRutter said:


> badass


Hmm I wonder how long my actual drive time was from Jacksonville to Billings was..


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

NSFW:


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Buddies video from Last years Leavenworth


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## xero_dobbler (Aug 24, 2005)

I know I'm a little late to the celebration, but I think they're worthy:





1. Good looking girl.. Check.

2. RED SOX.. Check.

3. I took these pics of a friend of mine wearing my SOX gear (minus the booty shorts) :laugh:

:wave:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

WTF I don't even.

My head hurts. 


Then again it might have something to do with my 15 hour day yesterday and being back at the office less than 10 hours later...


NOPE its that MURICA costume. WTF


----------



## ocswing (Sep 24, 2011)

I agreed with most of that, except France. "Not bad"? She's got a swim suit on with a ****ty Eiffel Tower replica hat. That costume designer did not give a ****.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

sometimes transforming just kinda ruins it. I prefer the original

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

tcardio said:


> sometimes transforming just kinda ruins it. I prefer the original
> 
> [URL="
> 
> ...


I notice the thumb was cropped out.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


>


Excellent start to my day.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Johnny... Rozap. 


Ponto said:


>


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)




----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh Oliva... what I would do.


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Volkswagen XL1 diesel plug-in hybrid. 261 mpg


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Volkswagen XL1 diesel plug-in hybrid. 261 mpg


Is it just me, or is the airbag crooked?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

npace said:


> Is it just me, or is the airbag crooked?


How about this?


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)

That size ?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


>


oH BOY MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JRutter said:


>


That makes me sad. Please refer to previous post for feel better mood. :laugh:



Ponto said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Morning. It's chilly here. -33C add in windchill and its minus what the actual fck.


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Woohoo, new contributor! Keep it up :laugh:


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Woohoo, new contributor! Keep it up :laugh:


HAHA I love how you notice when someone new posts. 

Suppose you know we could have some actual chatter in this thread... :sly: 

Or is everyone to mesmerized?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

dargofinch said:


>












But seriously. Ouch.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ponto said:


>


I love this concept (immediate delivery), it's a pity we could never have it because people are *******s.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Not sure if I will get this for Christmas or not..


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> HAHA I love how you notice when someone new posts.
> 
> Suppose you know we could have some actual chatter in this thread... :sly:
> 
> Or is everyone to mesmerized?


I think a little bit of both. Most won't venture in here b/c sometimes the post are too outrageous or NSFW.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> I think a little bit of both. Most won't venture in here b/c sometimes the post are too outrageous or NSFW.


Yeah guess that is a good point. 

Suppose we could have actual conversations here too. 

What's everyone actually getting for Christmas? Or hoping to?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Hey maybe we don't all celebrate Christmas, a$$! God, how are you so insensitive all the time :thumbdown:

:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Just kidding. I, too, celebrate Christmas ass. :heart:

I'm not really too concerned with what I'm receiving, but I'm pretty stoked on some of the gifts I'll be giving.




























Some things I made.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

You make knives?

Not getting crap for Christmas. Bah humbug!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Note to self. Don't fck with Rob. He'll cut you. 

That is some nice work man. 

And you know what, it is terrible in Canada all oh you can't say Merry Christmas because you might offend people. Happy Holidays...

FCK THAT. Merry God Damn Mother effing Christmas. That's what it is. You want to say happy Hanukkah by all means! I will not be offended, its not my holiday I don't care. Or whatever else your beliefs are.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> I love this concept (immediate delivery), it's a pity we could never have it because people are *******s.


apparently some town in Colorado is trying to make it legal to shoot down drones.

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/colorado-town-vote-license-shoot-drones-article-1.1543030


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> FCK THAT. Merry God Damn Mother effing Christmas. That's what it is. You want to say happy Hanukkah by all means! I will not be offended, its not my holiday I don't care. Or whatever else your beliefs are.


People are just too damn sensitive now a days.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> You make knives?
> 
> Not getting crap for Christmas. Bah humbug!


I don't make the blades. Yet. Someday I'd like to have a forge, but for now, I'm trying to hone my woodworking skills. By hone I mean see if I even have any. :laugh:

How about a Festivus for the rest of us!?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> How about a Festivus for the rest of us!?


I have no problem with that, or anyone choosing not to say Merry Christmas. What pisses me off is people being like no no you should say happy holidays not merry christmas. Even though it isn't their holiday.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> I don't make the blades. Yet. Someday I'd like to have a forge, but for now, I'm trying to hone my woodworking skills. By hone I mean see if I even have any. :laugh:
> 
> How about a Festivus for the rest of us!?



Tomorrow at 10, we will have the airing of grievances, which will be followed immediately by feats of strength


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

dargofinch said:


>


Could you imagine if he got impaled by that... jesus. 

also


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey everyone! I need your help!! 

Go to 
http://gingercane.com/vote?team=131
And vote for my companies gingerbread house. 

All donations go to the Alberta Children hospital. Voting requires a donation, but even 5 dollars is awesome!!

My company is donating 1000 so that will put us in the lead - every dollar donated equals a vote!


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

Hai


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Good evening!!! 

Your chatter on AZ is way tooo fast. Need to catch up. Lol.


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

krazyboi said:


> Good evening!!!
> 
> Your chatter on AZ is way tooo fast. Need to catch up. Lol.


Lulz, its nothing like it used to be. I recommend taking a week off work, and knock out all 2700+ pages


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Mops said:


> Lulz, its nothing like it used to be. I recommend taking a week off work, and knock out all 2700+ pages


Don't tempt me! I'm off from the 24th though Jan 2nd...I'll have time. However, the wife may not like that.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Good evening!!!
> 
> Your chatter on AZ is way tooo fast. Need to catch up. Lol.


Man alive is it ever. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Don't tempt me! I'm off from the 24th though Jan 2nd...I'll have time. However, the wife may not like that.


I'm off from the 24th to the 8th

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Don't tempt me! I'm off from the 24th though Jan 2nd...I'll have time. However, the wife may not like that.


Man, I would love to get time off of work. Everybody always gets sick at my workplace so then I have to work


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I've been working every day since...umm. Well about a couple months. I'll have a few days off after the first, OOoo and a weekend!, then back at it.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

tcardio said:


> Man, I would love to get time off of work. Everybody always gets sick at my workplace so then I have to work


My wife has decided she wants a career change and is going into nursing. Grey's Anatomy is our current constant viewing if nothing else is on.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Bah I have been at it now 10hr days on average for the past... well since July.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Transferred my license to MA. Don't ever transfer your license to MA. :banghead::thumbdown: Was only gone from work for 2.5 hours. Right now it's 23*F. Feels like 11. Of those 2.5 hours, 1.5 were waiting in line outside.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> Transferred my license to MA. Don't ever transfer your license to MA. :banghead::thumbdown: Was only gone from work for 2.5 hours. Right now it's 23*F. Feels like 11. Of those 2.5 hours, 1.5 were waiting in line outside.


Seriously...are all DMVs this bad? It's crazy.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Seriously...are all DMVs this bad? It's crazy.


I hear horror storys about the US DMV's and wonder. Our's have their moments, but nothing like what I hear/see on tv in the states. 

I can be in, new license with new address, registration updated etc within 10-15 minutes if I time it right and don't hit lunch rushes.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Seriously...are all DMVs this bad? It's crazy.


No. New Hampshire has an awesome system. It takes a little bit to get your license, but not nearly this bad. Usually ~15 people in line. But when you have to register a car, you go to city hall and wait in a line of ~3-5 people for about 10 minutes. Live free or die bitch.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Ponto said:


> What's everyone actually getting for Christmas? Or hoping to?


In our family, we only get gifts for the kids...

But:

Hey ballars, we're selling our karts and can ship them right to your door .


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> I hear horror storys about the US DMV's and wonder. Our's have their moments, but nothing like what I hear/see on tv in the states.
> 
> I can be in, new license with new address, registration updated etc within 10-15 minutes if I time it right and don't hit lunch rushes.





Rob Cote said:


> No. New Hampshire has an awesome system. It takes a little bit to get your license, but not nearly this bad. Usually ~15 people in line. But when you have to register a car, you go to city hall and wait in a line of ~3-5 people for about 10 minutes. Live free or die bitch.


I blame the minorities. There, I said it. (ok, the non-english speaking people. They seriously need to have separate locations for those who know what they're doing, and those who don't...but then again, everyone probably assumes they know what they're doing.)


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JRutter said:


> In our family, we only get gifts for the kids...
> 
> But:
> 
> Hey ballars, we're selling our karts and can ship them right to your door .


Those are awesome! And actually yea we mainly get gifts for the kids, and are doing a "oriental" gift exchange... since we are all being so politically correct here. :laugh:

Johnny no disrespect. I don't want to swat coming to your house. 

Those karts are freaking awesome. How much? Can I get snow tires for them? Studded even?!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> I blame the minorities. There, I said it. (ok, the non-english speaking people. They seriously need to have separate locations for those who know what they're doing, and those who don't...but then again, everyone probably assumes they know what they're doing.)


Aren't you a minority?

Unless you live in Vancouver, then I am a minority.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

JRutter said:


> Hey ballars, we're selling our karts and can ship them right to your door .


Sweet, I should use that for my commute to work.



Ponto said:


> Aren't you a minority?
> 
> Unless you live in Vancouver, then I am a minority.


In my opinion, in the DC area, white people are the minority. That's why I had to change it to non-English speaking folks to make my comment correct.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> In my opinion, in the DC area, white people are the minority. That's why I had to change it to non-English speaking folks to make my comment correct.


Around here I am slowly becoming the Minority as well.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Most active this thread has been in months. What have we done? haha :laugh:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

lol bump was originally a chat room with eye candy. I like seeing it go that way again.

craigslist 
and
craigslist

These karts are a blast - I can't imagine what shifters are like. Makes me appreciate F1 so much more.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Shifters would be amazing. And nice! not a bad price at all! :thumbup:


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

krazyboi said:


> Don't tempt me! I'm off from the 24th though Jan 2nd...I'll have time. However, the wife may not like that.


It will change your life #tempted


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Morning Everyone.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I don't get it.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> I don't get it.


Random yes. Not much to get but awesome.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Holy mother of evil










http://www.quattroworld.com/audi-sp...attro-new-technology-for-the-world-champions/


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

What's beer pong, eh?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

That is awesome.


Afternoon everyone. Woo Friday!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Ponto said:


> Holy mother of evil
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darth Vader's racecar; the death-tron


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

npace said:


> Darth Vader's racecar; the death-tron


Pretty much. 

Come to the Darkside.


We have Audi's


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks Obama. :laugh:

But actually like the song.

And know nothing of the struggle. 

#becausealbertaoil


----------



## Luck o' the Irish (May 17, 2012)

Oh. My. Goodness. That RS3 sounds AMAZING! I love that!:heart::heart:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Luck o' the Irish said:


> Oh. My. Goodness. That RS3 sounds AMAZING! I love that!:heart::heart:


ummm...sounds like a diesel on steroids. If you want to hear a great audi engine sound just buy a VR6


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

tcardio said:


> ummm...sounds like a diesel on steroids. If you want to hear a great audi engine sound just buy a VR6


:thumbup: I said it sounded slow  . Just though others may like it since we have RS3 envy.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Morning everyone.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Morning everyone.


What's up? B!tch.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> What's up? B!tch.


Who you calling birch? BIRCH?


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)

*!!!!Happy Snowy Monday!!!!*

Sounds good to me


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)




----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Morning everyone.



It's Monday what's good about it.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> It's Monday what's good about it.


Did I say good????


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Did I say good????



True - my mind filled that in.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Tints FTW!


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

86 degrees today. Never gonna get a chance to replace my A/C compressor at this rate.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

MisterJJ said:


> 86 degrees today. Never gonna get a chance to replace my A/C compressor at this rate.


5 degrees today. Never gonna get a chance to flush my heater core at this rate.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Sprint Blue 3.2 for anyone interested/


http://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-...][]]&listingId=358608453&listingIndex=4&Log=0

Edit..

Sold already.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

That Sprint car looks so good!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Morning Everyone. Eff I wish I wasn't working right now.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Bomb the bumps










































































Merry Christmas lol.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Morning everyone.

I wish every work day could start with this


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> I wish every work day could start with this


Jesus Ponto, by 8 am I'm getting ready to go on break! I VERY RARELY see 8 on a clock at home.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> Jesus Ponto, by 8 am I'm getting ready to go on break! I VERY RARELY see 8 on a clock at home.


This was at the office? Haha

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

You can drink at work? Party on Wayne!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> You can drink at work? Party on Wayne!


Ya man! We actually have a liquor cabinet. At noon the bosses brought whoever was still in down to the boardroom for a real drink to finish off the day. Said we would charge 4 hours of our time to overhead and head home. 

Now I am in whistler! 

This was this morning in Vernon though. 










Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

It miiiight cost me ~$800 to register my car in MA. :thumbdown:


----------



## blksheep3 (Mar 26, 2002)

Rob Cote said:


> It miiiight cost me ~$800 to register my car in MA. :thumbdown:


[email protected]@!!:sly: why?


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> It miiiight cost me ~$800 to register my car in MA. :thumbdown:


got a few outstanding tickets do we?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

SilverSquirrel said:


> got a few outstanding tickets do we?


No, sales tax. I might not have paid it originally, because I took the car to NH. There's no sales tax in NH.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> It miiiight cost me ~$800 to register my car in MA. :thumbdown:





SilverSquirrel said:


> got a few outstanding tickets do we?


Two years ago photo radar got Installed at intersections. I moved and didn't get anything in the mail. Registration ran me 1100 dollars. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Peak to Peak at Whistler is cool. 



















Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Jesus how far apart are the supports? I wonder how much that cable stretches. That's insane.

Yea I'm jelly. So?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> Jesus how far apart are the supports? I wonder how much that cable stretches. That's insane.
> 
> Yea I'm jelly. So?


It's a world record setting 3.03km or just shy of 2 miles for the free span. It's a triple cable set up. But ya it's nuts man. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## ocswing (Sep 24, 2011)

Very jealous. I love Whistler!

The P2P gondola is awesome. Able to do Whistler Peak and Blackcomb Glacier in the same day and still have time left over!


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

ocswing said:


> Very jealous. I love Whistler!
> 
> The P2P gondola is awesome. Able to do Whistler Peak and Blackcomb Glacier in the same day and still have time left over!


I'm feeling a road trip coming on in a week. Need to wax the board first.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

ceese said:


> I'm feeling a road trip coming on in a week. Need to wax the board first.


no road trip in Cali. all we have is rocks:thumbdown:

Ponto, so jelly of your pics


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks! View up top was awesome. 










And down in rainy Vancouver now. 










Sent from my Igloo


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Life is not fair:


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

MisterJJ said:


> Life is not fair:


I'll be honest, I thought it was 152,000 :facepalm:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

dargofinch said:


>


Why are her boobs the only thing in focus? Lotta photo-shop going on?


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

MisterJJ said:


> Why are her boobs the only thing in focus? Lotta photo-shop going on?


Her name is Gisele, she's actually pretty hot (look up her NSFW if you would like). She does a lot of those "hot girl goes for ride in car with a billion horsepower" videos...like this one


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

^ that might get us in trouble... pretty visible.


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Ponto said:


> ^ that might get us in trouble... pretty visible.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/575382-Need-advice-on-lowering-A3


OMG wtf... 

Seriously what is wrong with people.


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Afternoon all.


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hey... Wassup!!


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

:laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

So apparently last year I worked 500 hours of overtime.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

*15 minutes of beauty... Jay Leno is my hero...*

opcorn:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Forgot about this picture from the Peak to Peak


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Can someone tell me what this sensor is? It's not totally broken yet, but definitely will. Would like to just replace it now. But I can't because I've no idea what it is, and it doesn't yet throw a code. :screwy:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Unplug it? Should throw a code then! :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Unplug it? Should throw a code then! :laugh:


derrrr I'm retarded. Thanks hoss!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## daniel.ramirez (Nov 24, 2001)

Rob, let us know what it was!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Figured I haven't posted any gold in awhile. Sorry Gents.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Rob Cote said:


> Can someone tell me what this sensor is? It's not totally broken yet, but definitely will. Would like to just replace it now. But I can't because I've no idea what it is, and it doesn't yet throw a code. :screwy:



Cam solenoid.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

daniel.ramirez said:


> Rob, let us know what it was!





crew219 said:


> Cam solenoid.


Apparently there's your answer. It's gonna be a little bit before I start the car again; I don't really have much time to work on it right now. Now, wtf does a cam solenoid do? Also, where to buy one?


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> Apparently there's your answer. It's gonna be a little bit before I start the car again; I don't really have much time to work on it right now. Now, wtf does a cam solenoid do? Also, where to buy one?


its the thing that puts all that black sh1t on your valves in those cute little 2 liter soda bottle engines.

I think. maybe.

:beer:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Cam solenoids adjust the valve timing to vary the engine's breathing in different rev-ranges so tha.....

...wait a minute... Hold EVERYTHING!!!

This is not a help thread, this is 9mu8 101!


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)




----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

VWAddict said:


>


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Luck o' the Irish (May 17, 2012)

[/QUOTE]

moar of her


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Luck o' the Irish said:


> moar of her







The song sucks, though.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> The song sucks, though.


Song? What song? I didn't hear any song. 




(but serious, ya that's f*cking brutal) 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)

Happy Wednesday


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)

*Happy Friday !*


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)

*Happy Monday*


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

*What the image says...*


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

abadidol said:


>


Once a classic, always a classic.


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Once a classic, always a classic.


Took me a few minutes to hunt it down, the photobucket page that used to host it had removed it. But thanks to the internet nothing goes away.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

abadidol said:


> Took me a few minutes to hunt it down, the photobucket page that used to host it had removed it. But thanks to the internet nothing goes away.


Don't tell that to the womens!


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

That could actually get me to like PS.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Sorry to break the chain of eye candy, but I saw this gem today at the grocery store and had to share.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NOW we're talkin'. 

SCHWING!!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

You've all seen this S4 before, and if you haven't then you best learn. It's for sale, the owner Patrick wants it gone, so someone buy it. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6767899-B7-S4-DTM-Edition-108-out-of-250


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


> You've all seen this S4 before, and if you haven't then you best learn. It's for sale, the owner Patrick wants it gone, so someone buy it.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6767899-B7-S4-DTM-Edition-108-out-of-250


Funny I just said to my friend it is temping.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Funny I just said to my friend it is temping.


u still here dude?


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

SilverSquirrel said:


> u still here dude?


Canadian representation is a requirement for these forums.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

SilverSquirrel said:


> u still here dude?


Fine I'll go.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

:beer:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Part of me can admire that S4, but the rest of me thinks that it is a shame to do that to a performance sedan with a rare body package.

Anyway:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

JRutter said:


> Part of me can admire that S4, but the rest of me thinks that it is a shame to do that to a performance sedan with a rare body package.


He is also providing all stock parts so I guess you could just go back to stock if you really wanted to, and sell the bags for moar spooling power.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Fine I'll go.


nah... you have the lol bump girls for your "lonely time" :wave:


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Muahaha.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

^Nice

Saw an R8 the other day. It was just cruising slowly by in the parking lot. I looked in and there's a guy about 20 years old texting on his phone. :banghead:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Curling anyone?



















http://nextimpulsesports.com/2014/0...sexy-russian-olympic-curler-anna-sidorova/30/


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

krazyboi said:


>


 boobs need a little gravity to do their thing. zero g makes them look kinda fake.. :facepalm:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

SilverSquirrel said:


> boobs need a little gravity to do their thing. zero g makes them look kinda fake.. :facepalm:


You would complain. 



DIDNT YOU ALL MISS ME?


Like I was ever gone.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Ponto said:


> You would complain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

New TB kit
new spark plugs
New belts
New DSG oil
New air filter
No CEL
No squeaks
No leaks
No strange discharge 
Same Cam-Follower since 70k

No weird noises 
Builtday is March


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Meanwhile in Canada.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

GOOOOAAAALLLLL


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

I'm burning this thread now.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> I'm burning this thread now.












Sad statue of liberty is sad.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Ponto said:


> GOOOOAAAALLLLL


What game is that and why is the field they're playing on all white?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

But really... Not sorry. :laugh::laugh::laugh:

Don't worry Muricans, I will still gladly share our awesome beer with you. :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Boobies!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Ponto said:


> But really... Not sorry.


You should be...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

MisterJJ said:


> You should be...


Didn't you hear? Losing team has to keep him.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

And to keep the Canadian theme going..

Just got an email from the boss saying we are going to stream the game from our board room. AWESOME.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> But really... Not sorry. :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> Don't worry Muricans, I will still gladly share our awesome beer with you. :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


>


And by once you mean 4 of the 5 Olympic golds? haha


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

Ponto said:


> And by once you mean 4 of the 5 Olympic golds? haha


You guys always had to pit your best professionals against the Russians to win. We did it with amateurs.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

wasnt that the girls game? 

the boys play tomorrow.


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

can someone explain to me the hurdles and expenses one would incur shipping parts from Germany?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Grey D said:


> can someone explain to me the hurdles and expenses one would incur shipping parts from Germany?



What are you getting shipped? I have bought a few things, usually not to bad for shipping. I bought 3 sets of interior switches from BKS and shipping was 30 dollars. 

Depends who you are buying from, where it is going, how big it is etc haha.


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

Ponto said:


> What are you getting shipped? I have bought a few things, usually not to bad for shipping. I bought 3 sets of interior switches from BKS and shipping was 30 dollars.
> 
> Depends who you are buying from, where it is going, how big it is etc haha.


I'm just looking around Kleinanzeigan and at different parts vendors there. Primed 8PA S3 bumpers are like 200 EUR ($273). Even if shipping was like $600 that'd still be hilariously cheaper than OEMplus.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Grey D said:


> I'm just looking around Kleinanzeigan and at different parts vendors there. Primed 8PA S3 bumpers are like 200 EUR ($273). Even if shipping was like $600 that'd still be hilariously cheaper than OEMplus.


**** that is cheap!

Well check with DHL i think thats who BKS uses for shipping from Germany. But something that large could be quite expensive.


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

Ponto said:


> **** that is cheap!
> 
> Well check with DHL i think thats who BKS uses for shipping from Germany. But something that large could be quite expensive.


I'll look into it and let everyone know.

On a side note, it's sad that it's easier for me to read German websites than ****ing Audi-Sport. How do all those chavs afford Audis?


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Ponto said:


> Didn't you hear? Losing team has to keep him.


Real billboard in Chicago:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Grey D said:


> I'm just looking around Kleinanzeigan and at different parts vendors there. Primed 8PA S3 bumpers are like 200 EUR ($273). Even if shipping was like $600 that'd still be hilariously cheaper than OEMplus.


Keep us up to date, I will buy one at that price no doubt.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

LET'S GO ESTI!!!!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

^^ no boobs in the pic, no care


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> ^^ no boobs in the pic, no care


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


>


Not gonna lie.


THAT IS CREEPY AS FCK.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> Not gonna lie.
> 
> 
> THAT IS CREEPY AS FCK.


Yea, almost similar to


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

no thanks you Canada peoples . Hes all yours. So, Congrats, and thanks for all the pancake syrup!



MisterJJ said:


> Real billboard in Chicago:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

SilverSquirrel said:


> no thanks you Canada peoples . Hes all yours. So, Congrats, and thanks for all the pancake syrup!


Nope you lost. You keep him. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Oh... 

So I suppose USA lost that game of "slippery-soccer" that was going on?

:laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ponto said:


>


We still have superior syrup due to our awesome state of Vermont. Sorry.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Ponto said:


> Nope you lost. You keep him.


At least we still have capital punishment, so there is hope.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

MisterJJ said:


> At least we still have capital punishment, so there is hope.


Ya please take care of Bieber for us could you? 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

MisterJJ said:


> At least we still have capital punishment, so there is hope.


no need.
at the rate this clown is "maturing" he will follow in the footsteps of Heath Ledger, Amy Winehouse, River Phoenix, Michael Jackson..... only without any of the actual talent and legacy left behind by the above named celebrities..


eace:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Golf R transmission + probably custom driveshaft + A3 Quattro rear differential and axles (and subframe?) and new exhaust + what else to make this puppy AWD with the 6MT?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> Golf R transmission + probably custom driveshaft + A3 Quattro rear differential and axles (and subframe?) and new exhaust + what else to make this puppy AWD with the 6MT?


Wouldn't it be easier to get the stuff out of a 3.2 TT manual quattro?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Wouldn't it be easier to get the stuff out of a 3.2 TT manual quattro?


AFAIK, the bell housing on the 3.2 doesn't bolt up to a 2.0T.


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> Golf R transmission + probably custom driveshaft + A3 Quattro rear differential and axles (and subframe?) and new exhaust + what else to make this puppy AWD with the 6MT?


A manual transmission swap would be fairly simple considering that almost every modern VW tranny bolts up to an engine of the same cylinder count and orientation. If you're talking about converting the Haldex to Torsen that's a whole different ball game, and would require a lot of fabbing and custom wiring/tuning. Anyways, a Haldex-type system is a great drivetrain, and doesn't have many of the imagined limitations that the VW world thinks it does. Several vehicles that are renowned for their handling use a similar system, e.g., the EVO VIII/IX.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

jbrehm said:


> A manual transmission swap would be fairly simple considering that almost every modern VW tranny bolts up to an engine of the same cylinder count and orientation. If you're talking about converting the Haldex to Torsen that's a whole different ball game, and would require a lot of fabbing and custom wiring/tuning. Anyways, a Haldex-type system is a great drivetrain, and doesn't have many of the imagined limitations that the VW world thinks it does. Several vehicles that are renowned for their handling use a similar system, e.g., the EVO VIII/IX.


I'm not currently AWD. Further investigation reveals the hatch floor and fuel tank are different. AKA **** all that noise. Would be easier to start with DSG AWD and swap in a clutch pedal.


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Yup, AWD swap on a FWD is a PITA - cutting out the floor and welding a new one in, tons of parts, wiring, new ECU and tune, etc. IMO, it's only worth it if you _really_ want an AWD MKI or MKII. My first rule for buying cars: never buy FWD.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> I'm not currently AWD. Further investigation reveals the hatch floor and fuel tank are different. AKA **** all that noise. Would be easier to start with DSG AWD and swap in a clutch pedal.


there is a huge thread on the golfmk6.com forums.. guy with a jetta sportwagen fwd conversion to haldex awd. 

search, read, learn,

cliff notes: major pita.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Way to bring us back on topic. Love it.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Meanwhile in Alberta.

GOTTA GET MY TIMS, MOVE OUT THE FCKING WAY










happened yesterday up north.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

airbag in 3.... 2.... 1......



krazyboi said:


>


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

For Keef


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Ponto said:


> For Keef


You're a fine man, Ponto!

You've made an old man feel very happy.

(or a happy man feel very old... I forget which, exactly!)


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Only because I am pretty sure thats Audi interior.


----------



## discostu49 (Aug 18, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Audillest (May 27, 2013)

Ponto said:


>


WOW


Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


----------



## VW KEVIN G (Oct 26, 2000)

OK, dumbass question, and I'm not going through the whole thread to figure it out, what's up with the title of the thread?


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

VW KEVIN G said:


> OK, dumbass question, and I'm not going through the whole thread to figure it out, what's up with the title of the thread?


STFU, noob!


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Sorry...

Been over 2 years and I'm still bitter. :banghead:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

MisterJJ said:


> Sorry...
> 
> Been over 2 years and I'm still bitter. :banghead:


LOL




bump.


----------



## Audillest (May 27, 2013)

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

MisterJJ said:


> STFU, noob!


Hahaha yeah, pretty much 

LOL Bump


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

VW KEVIN G said:


> OK, dumbass question, and I'm not going through the whole thread to figure it out, what's up with the title of the thread?


See my sig... we had a good thing going on here.


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

krazyboi said:


> See my sig... we had a good thing going on here.


I came on just as the old one had "issues". I'd wager that this one is considered a "good thing" as well :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> See my sig... we had a good thing going on here.


Come on debbie downer, it getting back there... Slowly. What's your contribution at for this thread now? I am just shy of the 700 post mark... jesus..... :sly:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

asal said:


> I came on just as the old one had "issues". I'd wager that this one is considered a "good thing" as well :thumbup:


I feel like it's not as popular. There were a lot more regulars when that thread was alive. I wasn't around for all of it, but I'm happy I had the opportunity to read it from page one. I'd wager a lot of people that visit this descendant of that thread don't know that the original intent was to knock parts4vw's thread out of the number one slot. :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> I feel like it's not as popular. There were a lot more regulars when that thread was alive. I wasn't around for all of it, but I'm happy I had the opportunity to read it from page one. I'd wager a lot of people that visit this descendant of that thread don't know that the original intent was to knock parts4vw's thread out of the number one slot. :laugh:


Definitely only a few people really post on it now. 

And well Parts4vw lost that battle.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> I feel like it's not as popular. There were a lot more regulars when that thread was alive. I wasn't around for all of it, but I'm happy I had the opportunity to read it from page one. I'd wager a lot of people that visit this descendant of that thread don't know that the original intent was to* knock parts4vw's thread out *of the number one slot. :laugh:


:thumbup: I recall when you first joined and ran through that thread pretty quick.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

We sure don't have anywhere near the same amount of pages...

_722 pages, 25255 posts, and* 1,015,739 views later*... R.I.P. LoL Bump thread 03/27/2008 ~ 02/16/2011._

But we are over half a million views now. So at least one aspect is getting closer.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> :thumbup: I recall when you first joined and ran through that thread pretty quick.


Yeah.......I had a lot of free time then. :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## VW KEVIN G (Oct 26, 2000)

Uhhh...ok. I still don't get what "9mu8 101" stands for.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

VW KEVIN G said:


> Uhhh...ok. I still don't get what "9mu8 101" stands for.


!800n


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

VW KEVIN G said:


> Uhhh...ok. I still don't get what "9mu8 101" stands for.


You'll need a mirror, a hare and four boxes. 

But mainly the mirror. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> We sure don't have anywhere near the same amount of pages...
> 
> _722 pages, 25255 posts, and* 1,015,739 views later*... R.I.P. LoL Bump thread 03/27/2008 ~ 02/16/2011._
> 
> But we are over half a million views now. So at least one aspect is getting closer.


So, that means we have a lot of lurkers, but non-contributors. Or people like looking at the images over and over again. :laugh:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> So, that means we have a lot of lurkers, but non-contributors. Or people like looking at the images over and over again. :laugh:


wait a minute.

You mean, some people post up photos of beautiful, scantily clad young women, in sexually suggestive situations, and then, other people come here and look at them?

Stop the madness.:screwy:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

SilverSquirrel said:


> wait a minute.
> 
> You mean, some people post up photos of beautiful, scantily clad young women, in sexually suggestive situations, and then, other people come here and look at them?
> 
> Stop the madness.:screwy:


What IS this, the INTERNET??? :screwy:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Damn if this didn't make me laugh....


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

npace said:


> Damn if this didn't make me laugh....












BAHAHAH

Oh my fcking god that is perfect.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

A3 content.


----------



## Luck o' the Irish (May 17, 2012)

npace said:


> Damn if this didn't make me laugh....


The problem I have with ECS is that their prices are already on the high side. And then you get charged another arm and a half for shipping... I don't get it.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

http://cdn.*************.net/instances/500x/46916026.jpg


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Luck o' the Irish said:


> The problem I have with ECS is that their prices are already on the high side. And then you get charged another arm and a half for shipping... I don't get it.


I think they get away with it because their website is so well done compared to any other option out there. Their list is extensive, well laid out, and thorough. Easy to navigate and a one stop shop. 



Rob Cote said:


> http://cdn.*************.net/instances/500x/46916026.jpg


If you have an order, say a wheel bearing hub, shipping will be like $15. Add a bag of screws, shipping is now $25.

I've never experienced savings by buying a bunch of stuff from them.

I hate their tactic but it seems to work for them. That being said, I've ordered from them before and there's a good chance I'll end up ordering from them again at some point.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ponto said:


>


For those interested in further exploration of Hannah: http://instagram.com/hannahpolites


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

BeeAlk said:


> If you have an order, say a wheel bearing hub, shipping will be like $15. Add a bag of screws, shipping is now $25.


I've never seen that happen. Maybe it has to do with the ship to address? I'm not sure. But typically for me, the first item has a high shipping cost, then additional items after that make an insignificant change. I always assumed they just had a sort of flat rate for shipping that's ~$10.

I'm okay with shopping through ECS because, like you said, their site is very well designed. It's very easy to quickly find what I need. And in the cases where they DON'T list what I need, I can call them up. And their customer service reps have always been very helpful to me. I've no complaints with ECS, other than that their prices are high-ish? but I feel they earn it and I'm okay with supporting their business.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Tools are important, like bosch power tools.


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## ssaylor (Jul 16, 2006)

You guys are a lot of fun. Granted, these should be over on the R8 Forum but they do have SIMILAR CONTENT. Feel free to pull them if you must!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

ssaylor said:


> You guys are a lot of fun. Granted, these should be over on the R8 Forum but they do have SIMILAR CONTENT. Feel free to pull them if you must!


Nope, all good here. Just keep it classy :thumbup:


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Nope, all good here. Just keep it classy :thumbup:


Found this thread on page 2. 

Here:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

drew138 said:


> Found this thread on page 2.


You are a good man.










All of a sudden i really want to go back to disney world


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Ponto said:


> You are a good man.


Awesome. I almost didn't notice the one on the right!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

haha nice.

Also facebook posts of the day.





























met her at a spring bring in grade 12... that was a fun spring break.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Considering these wheels for this season...anyone have experience with Avant Garde/have some advice on this set?










http://avantgardewheels.com/m220.php


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

nice wheels.. opcorn:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

ssaylor said:


> You guys are a lot of fun. Granted, these should be over on the R8 Forum but they do have SIMILAR CONTENT. Feel free to pull them if you must!



There are more pics of her somewhere in this thread from last year. But this reminds me does anyone miss my Audi Girl of the Day? Should I bring it back and if so should I keep it in here or make it it's own thread?


----------



## Luck o' the Irish (May 17, 2012)

Could definitely get used to a little bit more of whats above! :thumbup:


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

MisterJJ said:


>


Page 2 bump. Guess what page this was quoted from?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

drew138 said:


> Page 2 bump. Guess what page this was quoted from?


No guesses?


I have no idea. 











Man kinda got a mila look going on. Guess they both kill zombies. 


mmm


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

drew138 said:


> Page 2 bump. Guess what page this was quoted from?


The original!


----------



## blksheep3 (Mar 26, 2002)

JRutter said:


> The original!


dope


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Ponto said:


>







She has cute kitties :laugh:


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Engineers must see:


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

MisterJJ said:


> Engineers must see:


haha that was hilarious, but actually painful to watch.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

MisterJJ said:


> Engineers must see:


Amazing. Thank you.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Ponto said:


> haha that was hilarious, but actually painful to watch.


It's painful because it's true. And, can be applied to any occupation.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

lausch said:


> It's painful because it's true. And, can be applied to any occupation.


Oh yes I say its painful because I deal with architects and owners... lol some days I tell you. :banghead:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Also...

Bump against VMR... wtf over.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Calling Johnny


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Also...
> 
> Bump against VMR... wtf over.


I think it's response to my comment in the pic whoring thread. So now they are dominating the forum. Watch this hehe


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> I think it's response to my comment in the pic whoring thread. So now they are dominating the forum. Watch this hehe


Just gotta stir up **** eh?


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Just gotta stir up **** eh?


Doing my best


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> Doing my best












Since Johnny is a lil birch and not stepping up and all.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Since Johnny is a lil birch and not stepping up and all.


how to stop bitching!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

I thought you were going to get them off the first page.. lol


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> I think it's response to my comment in the pic whoring thread. So now they are dominating the forum. Watch this hehe


Ceese.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> I thought you were going to get them off the first page.. lol


I was at work can't spend more than 15 on stupid sh!t at a time.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Wish we had a name on that blonde...gaw'damn.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Meanwhile in Canada.










*The most Canadian police chase ever: Alberta Mounties bum ride on snowmobile to chase stolen John Deere tractor*

RED DEER, Alta. — Alberta Mounties had to bum a ride with a snowmobiler to chase a stolen tractor through snowy fields east of Red Deer.

Blackfalds RCMP got a call about a break and enter at a rural address where firearms and other items were stolen, and then got another call about a stolen John Deere 6400 tractor with a front-end bucket being driven away across the fields.

Police gave chase after stopping a snowmobiler and being offered a ride, following the tractor as it crashed through farmers’ fences and stands of trees.

Finally, the driver at the wheel of the stolen farm implement, while trying to evade police, stalled it while trying to go up a hill.

When he tried to back up, he lost control and rolled the tractor.

The driver was not injured but was taken into custody.

Police say they found the stolen firearms in the cab of the tractor, which sustained extensive damage.

Jesse Cecka, 25, of no fixed address, has been charged with break, enter and theft over $5,000, along with other charges.

He will make his first court appearance on April 3.


http://news.nationalpost.com/2014/0...nowmobile-to-chase-stolen-john-deere-tractor/


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

They always get their man.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

HI guys. 

and girls. 

Hows everyones week going? lol


----------



## mattA3 (Feb 24, 2010)

Ponto said:


> HI guys.
> 
> and girls.
> 
> Hows everyones week going? lol


Need more bumps..... Kinda quiet here lately. 

Regards,

LOL Bump Stalker


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

mattA3 said:


> Need more bumps..... Kinda quiet here lately.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> LOL Bump Stalker


It has been quiet, instead of stalking - contribute! :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

OK you get one.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

*more lol*


----------



## Audi_O (May 10, 2010)

Found this on the t-mobile web site. Who's A3 is that in the back


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Happy Wednesday!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

^^ I follow her on Instagram :thumbup:


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> ^^ I follow her on Instagram :thumbup:


I would follow her just about anywhere


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

npace said:


> I would follow her just about anywhere


Agreed.

If I worked with a girl like this and I came to her desk and she was like this... 










I would likely get fired for what transpired next. 

Also










Kid trys to take selfie by train, gets kicked in head. bahahah


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Ponto said:


>



I thought I was one of those people that were immune to hypnotization until I saw this . . .


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

It's Thursday, It's snowing, and its a long weekend.










Time to get it on birches!


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

Ponto said:


> It's Thursday, It's snowing, and its a long weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope that one day I can grow up to be this awesome^


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

AOA has released the colors for the new A3

Beluga Brown Metallic









Brilliant Black









Brilliant Red









Dakota Gray Metallic










Glacier White Metallic









Lotus Gray Metallic









Monsoon Gray Metallic









Mythos Black Metallic









Scuba Blue Metallic









Shiraz Red Metallic









Pretty sure this is the same color.... mmmmm










Not sure about Florett Silver Metallic - can't seem to find a good picture of it.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Why are they all neutrals except red and blue? No greens or yellows or orange (mmmm papaya) or purple even? What the eff.

That dookie brown is hot though.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> Why are they all neutrals except red and blue? No greens or yellows or orange (mmmm papaya) or purple even? What the eff.
> 
> That dookie brown is hot though.


Still trying to find good pictures of them all.

The shiraz red is awesome too. Loving the brown.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> Why are they all neutrals except red and blue? No greens or yellows or orange (mmmm papaya) or purple even? What the eff.
> 
> That dookie brown is hot though.


And have you seen North America? Its always neutral colors


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ponto said:


> And have you seen North America? Its always neutral colors


Most days it's all I have to look at. If you want to see cool colors you have to get off the road. :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> Most days it's all I have to look at. If you want to see cool colors you have to get off the road. :thumbup:


At least we are getting the purple by the looks of it! (Shiraz Red)


----------



## Luck o' the Irish (May 17, 2012)

The only one I care for is the lotus gray metallic and that shiraz red one.... The rest kinda suck...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Here is a link to a guy that got a grey market MB A100 registered in the USA. It's nice when people share their stories.

http://dougdemuro.jalopnik.com/here...istered-a-mercedes-a-class-1565677137/+travis


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Finding a photo of an ex on the Internet isn't always a bad thing:


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

drew138 said:


> Here is a link to a guy that got a grey market MB A100 registered in the USA. It's nice when people share their stories.
> 
> http://dougdemuro.jalopnik.com/here...istered-a-mercedes-a-class-1565677137/+travis


Interesting. I met a guy on thursday trying to sell his RS2 for 13,000 Euro because he can't import it into the US and he moves back later this year. I almost bought it, but it turned out to be an Audi 80 conversion (a very good one, but still, it was a conversion). He claims he's going through the process with customs for importation and was told that he can ship it back if the engine and transmission are removed and shipped as parts, and the same is done with the rest of the vehicle. I'm skeptical, but stories like the one posted here make me think it's a little more believeable.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Happy Wednesday!


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

My kinda morning!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Quiet in here today.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Ponto said:


> AOA has released the colors for the new A3
> 
> Beluga Brown Metallic
> 
> ...


I've since learned Canada can still get Ibis White:laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ponto said:


>


For those who want more Meg Turney http://www.reddit.com/r/megturney


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Ponto said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


For those who want more Meg Turney http://www.reddit.com/r/megturney


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Anyone notice we passed half a million views and a mere 5k posts lol


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Imagine if only 1/2 of those views were posts....


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Imagine if only 1/2 of those views were posts....


God damn lurkers and creeps haha. We could have so many more pages. 

WOOO FRIDAY. 

VIVA LA MEXICO TOMORROW!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

So angry.










I like it.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Found my new office Chair.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ponto said:


> So angry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd be angry too if I looked like that.


----------



## Luck o' the Irish (May 17, 2012)

Ponto said:


> Found my new office Chair.


Badass!:thumbup:


----------



## daniel.ramirez (Nov 24, 2001)

Ponto said:


> VIVA LA MEXICO TOMORROW!


Dos Equis Man? I mean 5 de Mayo is on Monday!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

daniel.ramirez said:


> Dos Equis Man? I mean 5 de Mayo is on Monday!


ocho cerveza!!!


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

Repost from TCL, but it... ummm.... bears repeating! 



SpoolMyGTI said:


> Happy Tuesday everybody.:beer::beer:


----------



## Luck o' the Irish (May 17, 2012)

Why do I love gifs so much.... :heart::heart:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

RS Q3....want.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

NBPT_A3 said:


> RS Q3....want.


16 letters too far.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

MisterJJ said:


> 16 letters too far.


Actually, it would lend itself well to a wide body with serious fender flares.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> For those who want more Meg Turney http://www.reddit.com/r/megturney


How's this for a fantasy


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Happy Monday 
I have a thing for this girl right now.....
























































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

It's b/c of her ability to work w/ metal huh?


----------



## Eberger (Jun 7, 2012)

Looks like a bucket of mud thrown on a Rembrandt. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> It's b/c of her ability to work w/ metal huh?


Sure, that too. 



Eberger said:


> Looks like a bucket of mud thrown on a Rembrandt.


I really don't care if you share my opinion, but your comment leads me to believe you've never seen a bucket of mud or a Rembrandt.


----------



## Eberger (Jun 7, 2012)

npace said:


> I really don't care if you share my opinion, but your comment leads me to believe you've never seen a bucket of mud or a Rembrandt.


:shrug: OK. Apparently you know me intimately.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## StupidAudi (May 7, 2014)

*Nothing at all to add...*

Really I just read first and last page....but wanted to up the post count. I used to be regular in the Corrado boards....sold the car...my inner VW dub died.....but I found and VR A3 and now I am back.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

StupidAudi said:


> Really I just read first and last page....but wanted to up the post count. I used to be regular in the Corrado boards....sold the car...my inner VW dub died.....but I found and VR A3 and now I am back.


Well good choice on the VR. Welcome to the family haha. :thumbup:


----------



## StupidAudi (May 7, 2014)

Ponto said:


> Well good choice on the VR. Welcome to the family haha. :thumbup:


It's equally weird in here...slower though


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

StupidAudi said:


> It's equally weird in here...slower though



HAHA, what do you mean weird?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

StupidAudi said:


> It's equally weird in here...slower though


Yeah it has its slow days in here, well depending where you came from could be A lot slower. 



krazyboi said:


> HAHA, what do you mean weird?


You've been here so long you don't even notice anymore. 










BEST JOHNNY MEME EVAR.  That's you, isn't it? Admit it. I knew there was no way your name was actually Johnny Tran.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

2001?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> You've been here so long you don't even notice anymore.


I was talking about the weird part...I know it's been slow.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> 2001?


Yaa I know. I didn't make it I found it. It has Flaws, but still amazing.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

I neeed a Doctor!


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

I am digging this grill.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> I am digging this grill.


Can't believe I'm saying it but I'm digging the color.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Bump against VMR!!!! 

Also ya the color is tits.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Bump against VMR!!!!
> 
> Also ya the color is tits.


ok. as the forum curmudgeon, I will say it. Baby **** Green is NOT tits. 

That color is an affront to tits everywhere.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Actually sometimes tits ARE baby **** green. Probably more likely puke though...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

More good readings have come out.






And one that isn't the same creator but I like it.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Also we made some potato cannons last night.


Here is a slow mo test fire for your viewing pleasure (no potato loaded obviously)

[video]http://origincache-prn.fbcdn.net/10386437_1421749101424205_161713159_n.mp4[/video]


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

lol and bump










And potato cannons are so fun.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Also we made some potato cannons last night.
> 
> 
> Here is a slow mo test fire for your viewing pleasure (no potato loaded obviously)
> ...


Aren't gas driven projectile weapons illegal in Canada?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JRutter said:


> lol and bump
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They sure are! 



ceese said:


> Aren't gas driven projectile weapons illegal in Canada?


Pssh I dunno? Probably. But when you have a good old boys party who cares. 

Also had a wicked doodlebug there rocking 8hp of fury. 










Yeah I supermaned myself onto gravel pretty quick with it... It originally had 1.5hp.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Sorry, do you have a towel? I just made a mess of my pants.


----------



## Audillest (May 27, 2013)

Ponto said:


> I am digging this grill.


The same car









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

CLOSE CALL.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Nice save. Wow


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Ponto said:


> CLOSE CALL.


That turn gives a lot of people trouble. I stopped going there because of the lack of safety measures and instruction.... anyone can drive there with any (read zero) level of experience and no tech inspection. 

Also, I think maybe this was posted before, but I still like it...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

npace said:


> That turn gives a lot of people trouble. I stopped going there because of the lack of safety measures and instruction.... anyone can drive there with any (read zero) level of experience and no tech inspection.
> 
> Also, I think maybe this was posted before, but I still like it...


Public road and all, well was. 

I know a friend of mine from Denmark crashed his Polo on the ring.


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)

*Happy Friday*


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Finally!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Third gear, 4-6k, uphill. mmmmmmmm MMM!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> 2001?


And dammit I was right. 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0232500/


----------



## discostu49 (Aug 18, 2012)

Ponto said:


>


Ponto this is What im wanting to do to my a3, I want to put on a miltek non resonated from the r32 it's a direct bolt on, any more info or links or pics of the car 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Audillest (May 27, 2013)

discostu49 said:


> Ponto this is What im wanting to do to my a3, I want to put on a miltek non resonated from the r32 it's a direct bolt on, any more info or links or pics of the car
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk












I'm running the R32 Magnaflow Sport on mine. You will have to have it extended about 5" to fit our car. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)




----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Charades bump


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

^^Duckface was a trend back then too, I see


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

*Monday *


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Meanwhile, in Germany.....


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Not looking pretty for Portugal...at all.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Do yourselves a favor and watch the video in this link: http://www.1057thexrocks.com/common...Russian+Twerk+Team+[VIDEO]&id=13813&is_corp=0


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

welcome.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

If this was the world cup, I would probably actually watch it.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Love my B7 Honda Civic


----------



## Luck o' the Irish (May 17, 2012)

When I first showed my car to my girlfriends (ex) step-mom she said "is that the new honda civic" I was so caught off guard I didn't even know what to do. It was bad because she use to drive a b6 a4 and a b6 a6 and is a self-proclaimed "audi lover" :facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Luck o' the Irish said:


> When I first showed my car to my girlfriends (ex) step-mom she said "is that the new honda civic" I was so caught off guard I didn't even know what to do. It was bad because she use to drive a b6 a4 and a b6 a6 and is a self-proclaimed "audi lover" :facepalm::facepalm:


:laugh: Next time I'm just going to say yes :facepalm:


----------



## Luck o' the Irish (May 17, 2012)

Ultimatetaba said:


> :laugh: Next time I'm just going to say yes :facepalm:


:laugh: Sometimes I have to wonder if these people are just straight up trolling though. To me it's like asking if a Ford F-150 is the new Fiat or something. It's just way too far off in my mind.


----------



## Luck o' the Irish (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Luck o' the Irish (May 17, 2012)

holy.... is she real?????? ^^


----------



## mattA3 (Feb 24, 2010)

Luck o' the Irish said:


> holy.... is she real?????? ^^


No sorry she's not real...


----------



## Luck o' the Irish (May 17, 2012)

Meh. I'd still tap that!:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Luck o' the Irish said:


> Meh. I'd still tap that!:laugh::thumbup:


Nah she is real. But a bang on look alike of that girl from the movie. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Luck o' the Irish (May 17, 2012)

Ponto said:


> Nah she is real. But a bang on look alike of that girl from the movie.
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


Yeah no kidding, who is she?


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Ponto said:


> Nah she is real. But a bang on look alike of that girl from the movie.


Animated Version - Her eyes are disproportionately large.

Real Version - My eyes are disproportionately large.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

MisterJJ said:


> Animated Version - Her *Boobs* are disproportionately large.
> 
> Real Version - My eyes are disproportionately large.


fixed.


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Rogerthat said:


>


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## DOMIT (Oct 26, 2009)

I love that video... lots of cute little digs at Porsche, like blowing past the Porsche tractor (yes, tractor is a Porsche) and seeing "Porsche" flash by in the rearview mirror during the burnout...


----------



## DOMIT (Oct 26, 2009)

I love that video... lots of cute little digs at Porsche, like blowing past the Porsche tractor (yes, tractor is a Porsche) and seeing "Porsche" flash by in the rearview mirror during the burnout...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3u_14CXSDg


----------



## DOMIT (Oct 26, 2009)

everfresh59 said:


>


When I traveled to Brazil I had to get a shot for Yellow Fever.


I can assure you, it didn't work. :banghead:


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Happy motherf***ing Wednesday!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

DOMIT said:


> When I traveled to Brazil I had to get a shot for Yellow Fever.
> 
> 
> I can assure you, it didn't work. :banghead:


Well there is your problem, she is wearing a Montreal Canadeins Jersey. Should have come to Canada. 

Also what is this. Not a single post yesterday for Canada Day!? Ouch. 

Remind me not to post anything fer Murica day in a few days.


----------



## DOMIT (Oct 26, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Well there is your problem, she is wearing a Montreal Canadeins Jersey. Should have come to Canada.
> 
> Also what is this. Not a single post yesterday for Canada Day!? Ouch.
> 
> Remind me not to post anything fer Murica day in a few days.


Every day is Murica day! :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

DOMIT said:


> When I traveled to Brazil I had to get a shot for Yellow Fever.
> 
> 
> I can assure you, it didn't work. :banghead:


Also.

Misa Campo


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Ponto said:


> Well there is your problem, she is wearing a Montreal Canadeins Jersey. Should have come to Canada.
> 
> Also what is this. Not a single post yesterday for Canada Day!? Ouch.
> 
> Remind me not to post anything fer Murica day in a few days.


There's a Canada Day? Aren't you guys a Commonwealth? As in, you don't have an Independence Day to celebrate. Or am I missing something? I think you all still belong to the crown. 
Sorry Ponto, just couldn't resist.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

npace said:


> There's a Canada Day? Aren't you guys a Commonwealth? As in, you don't have an Independence Day to celebrate. Or am I missing something? I think you all still belong to the crown.
> Sorry Ponto, just couldn't resist.


Canada Day is the national day of Canada, a federal statutory holiday celebrating the anniversary of the July 1, 1867, enactment of the British North America Act, 1867 (today called the Constitution Act, 1867), which united three colonies into a single country called Canada within the British Empire. Originally called Dominion Day, the holiday was renamed in 1982, the year the Canada Act was passed. Canada Day observances take place throughout Canada as well as among Canadians internationally.


Some pictures my buddy took from last night. 




























They also had our 100 year old bridge lit up by 50k LED's that are now permantley installed. 










And one random from the news page.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Luck o' the Irish said:


> Yeah no kidding, who is she?


http://thechive.com/2014/07/02/froz...ves-at-thechive-meet-anna-faith-20-hq-photos/


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Ponto said:


> Canada Day is the national day of Canada, a federal statutory holiday celebrating the anniversary of the July 1, 1867, enactment of the British North America Act, 1867 (today called the Constitution Act, 1867), which united three colonies into a single country called Canada within the British Empire. Originally called Dominion Day, the holiday was renamed in 1982, the year the Canada Act was passed. Canada Day observances take place throughout Canada as well as among Canadians internationally.


Sorry man, I'm just givin' ya a hard time. It's all in good fun. I work with a few Canadians, most of whom are surprised that I even know that it is a Commonwealth, or that PEI is a province, or that Stephen Harper is the PM.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

npace said:


> Sorry man, I'm just givin' ya a hard time. It's all in good fun. I work with a few Canadians, most of whom are surprised that I even know that it is a Commonwealth, or that PEI is a province, or that Stephen Harper is the PM.


haha no worries, wasn't sure if you were being completely serious or not, but for everyone else's knowledge I guess


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

*Yes Please*


----------



## DOMIT (Oct 26, 2009)

Happy Independence Day!


----------



## DOMIT (Oct 26, 2009)

Bah... they don't allow direct links.  EPIC FAIL! :banghead:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

DOMIT said:


> Bah... they don't allow direct links.  EPIC FAIL! :banghead:


You need to actually open the image, then get the .jpg url from there :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Needs more Audi Content.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

So quiet in here.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Ponto said:


> So quite in here.


You are quiet right.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

MisterJJ said:


> You are quiet right.


f


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

Ponto said:


> So quiet in here.





MisterJJ said:


> You are quiet right.


You both are a quiet riot :facepalm:

Bang your head :banghead:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

azoceanblue said:


> You both are a quiet riot :facepalm:
> 
> Bang your head :banghead:


\m/ x__x \m/


----------



## DOMIT (Oct 26, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Needs more Audi Content.


That's a great pic... but I can't seem to see any Audi content.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

DOMIT said:


> That's a great pic... but I can't seem to see any Audi content.


Any pic with a female in it has Audi related content because both of them are high maintenance... but driving them hard can be a blast!


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

DOMIT said:


> That's a great pic... but I can't seem to see any Audi content.


It is definitely too thin on certain content. Needs fleshed out a bit in the rear of that shot.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Is the forum dieing? It's been over a week since anyone posted to this thread.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> Is the forum dieing? It's beEn over a week since anyone posted to this thread.


Well yeah cause people like you disappear. 

I can't keep this place moving all on my own.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> Well yeah cause people like you disappear.
> 
> I can't keep this place moving all on my own.


I'm trying to let the lurkers participate


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Think my girl friend would be pissed if I asked her to wear this to bed?


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

That freaked me out a little bit. :vampire:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

SilverSquirrel said:


> That freaked me out a little bit. :vampire:



:laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Where does the hair disappear to? wtf


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Where does the hair disappear to? wtf


It's CGI - composite of two videos. the first part is really Emma Watson.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

lol


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


>


Nice one Mr. OG










Someone needs some lotion...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Side note... are we even on pace Johnny? 

*722 pages, 25255 posts, and 1,015,739 views later... R.I.P. LoL Bump thread 03/27/2008 ~ 02/16/2011.*

New thread started 02-07-2012 it's now 08-06-2014 with 5,210 posts and 615,487 views and 149 Pages. 

Well views we are definitely on pace... God damn lurkers. Contribute more!!!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> Well views we are definitely on pace... God damn lurkers. Contribute more!!!


I know right. Doubt it would get where is was, esp. now w/ MQB here if ppl drop out.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> I know right. Doubt it would get where is was, esp. now w/ MQB here if ppl drop out.


Pretty sure people have already started to drop off. 

Guess it would help if we had some dialog in here. Like this talking stuff. haha


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

who even said anything about dropping out. i think i've decided i'm in it for the long haul. barring unforeseen, life-changing circumstances (none of which I can really think of besides being too broke or the car DIAF) I'm just gonna keep it. it would be cool to hit a quarter million miles in something. or half a million!?  I flew past the 1/8th marker already.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> Pretty sure people have already started to drop off.
> 
> Guess it would help if we had some dialog in here. Like this talking stuff. haha


Some random chatter, like did you poop today? My coffee didn't kick in.



Rob Cote said:


> who even said anything about dropping out. i think i've decided i'm in it for the long haul. barring unforeseen, life-changing circumstances (none of which I can really think of besides being too broke or the car DIAF) I'm just gonna keep it. it would be cool to hit a quarter million miles in something. or half a million!?  I flew past the 1/8th marker already.


I'm still below 95000. Once I do that, I'll prob. be changing a lot of fluids.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

like the fluid in your shorts


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> who even said anything about dropping out. i think i've decided i'm in it for the long haul. barring unforeseen, life-changing circumstances (none of which I can really think of besides being too broke or the car DIAF) I'm just gonna keep it. it would be cool to hit a quarter million miles in something. or half a million!?  I flew past the 1/8th marker already.





krazyboi said:


> Some random chatter, like did you poop today? My coffee didn't kick in.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still below 95000. Once I do that, I'll prob. be changing a lot of fluids.


Thats the spirit!! 

I just past 80k miles. Should have this car for 4-5 more years at a minimum barring unforeseen murders of it.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> like the fluid in your shorts


Perhaps if I upgrade my intake manifold.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Eff I saw that. 

Bad day for that guy.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

A3 Content.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> who even said anything about dropping out. i think i've decided i'm in it for the long haul. barring unforeseen, life-changing circumstances (none of which I can really think of besides being too broke or the car DIAF) I'm just gonna keep it. it would be cool to hit a quarter million miles in something. or half a million!?  I flew past the 1/8th marker already.


I haven't dropped out either. I'm just away from my car (and home) for work for the next 3 months and have a hectic schedule that prevents me from posting as often as I used to. I'm definitely keeping the car for at least 20 years.


----------



## Luck o' the Irish (May 17, 2012)

Ponto said:


> Eff I saw that.
> 
> Bad day for that guy.


Bad day for that shop. The guy might have had an emotional attachment to that particular car but I'm sure he will get every single dime back from the shop. At least he should!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Luck o' the Irish said:


> Bad day for that shop. The guy might have had an emotional attachment to that particular car but I'm sure he will get every single dime back from the shop. At least he should!


Yea that was my thought process, too. It looks like a pretty new model. Hopefully he hasn't grown inseparably fond of it yet. If I were in that position, with a new car that I hadn't yet been to hell and back with, I'd probably just laugh, knowing that I wouldn't really be losing out on anything.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Going to the Skins vs Patriots preseason game tonight. So glad football is back :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

I'm curious how my driver axle is doing. The inner CV boot has been torn and pretty dry for...months.  Need to get me that damn axle bolt socket.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Have you ever been in a situation where you go do #2 in public and THEN realize there's no TP left (even out of 2 rolls)? Yep, just happened. [headbang]

At least I could reach under to the stall beside me and steal some...lower roll was empty there too.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> I'm curious how my driver axle is doing. The inner CV boot has been torn and pretty dry for...months.  Need to get me that damn axle bolt socket.


axle boot socket? 

How about cv boot _expander_


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Have you ever been in a situation where you go do #2 in public and THEN realize there's no TP left (even out of 2 rolls)? Yep, just happened. [headbang]
> 
> At least I could reach under to the stall beside me and steal some...lower roll was empty there too.


Rookie mistake. Never sit before you check roll status. And remember; frugality of tp varies as the inverse of roll diameter.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> I'm curious how my driver axle is doing. The inner CV boot has been torn and pretty dry for...months.  Need to get me that damn axle bolt socket.


You and me both! Inner CV??? lol 

Mine still isn't making any noise.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> axle boot socket?
> 
> How about cv boot _expander_


This coupled with Johnnys lack of TP makes for a disturbing image.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

pepper your angus, buddy.



btw whatever happened to tp.? He's out! just like johnnys. :laugh::laugh::laugh:AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

okay i'm done


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> axle boot socket?
> 
> How about cv boot _expander_


Yep, axle bolt. I think it's 18mm 12 point right? Or so I've read. I have the replacement axle sitting in my garage.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> pepper your angus, buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he's busy building model cars. i'm assuming he has an a3 still.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Yep, axle bolt. I think it's 18mm 12 point right? Or so I've read. I have the replacement axle sitting in my garage.


ohhhh. yeah. i dunno. i have a random english approximate equivalent that, 60% of the time *works every time*!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> ohhhh. yeah. i dunno. i have a random english approximate equivalent that, 60% of the time *works every time*!


hopefully i can get to it this weekend. i think i have time.

also need to find my air leak on the same corner. i did the soap test on the bag, line, still nothing. even checked at the manifold


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> he's busy building model cars. i'm assuming he has an a3 still.


Yeah he still has it, building a lot of car models lately it seems.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> hopefully i can get to it this weekend. i think i have time.
> 
> also need to find my air leak on the same corner. i did the soap test on the bag, line, still nothing. even checked at the manifold


Driver's side rear for me. I've checked 2 or 3 times. I just deal with it because elevel.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

SilverSquirrel said:


>


Come on man.










Or the OG 3 boob


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

krazyboi said:


>


:thumbup:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

emo friday


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Facebook friend of the day,


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

MisterJJ said:


>



I want!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

You can eat and wrench at the same time! What could go wrong??


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ponto said:


> You can eat and wrench at the same time! What could go wrong??


Possibilities endless- soup stuck in manifold.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

ohhh wooow, lol.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Thoughts on tires for an 18x8.5 and 18x9.5 staggered setup?

I've got a pair of 215/40 and 225/40 in cart, but curious to see what you guys are doing when looking to achieve a mild-stretch. :thumbup:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Thoughts on tires for an 18x8.5 and 18x9.5 staggered setup?
> 
> I've got a pair of 215/40 and 225/40 in cart, but curious to see what you guys are doing when looking to achieve a mild-stretch. :thumbup:


I'd say you could even go 205/40 on the 8.5 and still be pretty "mild"...well, by my definition anyway lol

And I think 8.5/9.5 is perfect for DD


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I have driven daily with 205/40 on a 9, no issues. Currently have 205/40 on a 8.5; little less stretch, still no issues. YMMV, but I f'ckin' love the look of 205/40. :thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Not Audi content, but I don't think you'll care.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Hmmmm


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Man oh man what an end to a weekend. 










On the road home, few vehicles ahead of us. Didn't see it happen, but was 2nd on scene, ended up being the 911 caller and my buddy helped on scene. One person ejected from the truck. 

Always wear your seat belts folks, and don't be an impatient driver. 

http://calgary.ctvnews.ca/man-ejected-from-vehicle-in-highway-2-crash-1.1964385


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Who doesn't wear seat belts these days?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

JRutter said:


> Who doesn't wear seat belts these days?


:wave::facepalm:

It's about 50/50 for me. I grew up in NH though, so it's not law. I've been surrounded by non-seatbelt-wearers my whole childhood.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> :wave::facepalm:
> 
> It's about 50/50 for me. I grew up in NH though, so it's not law. I've been surrounded by non-seatbelt-wearers my whole childhood.


You DUMB

I grew up around non seat belt wearers too, its not a damn excuse for something that will save your life. 

My dad never used to wear his seat belt, now he always does thankfully.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

What's also dumb are those states that don't require you to wear a motorcycle helmet. :screwy:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Live FREE or DIE, son. :heart:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> Live FREE or DIE, son. :heart:


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

JRutter said:


> Hmmmm



Nice.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Thinking of selling my whole Thule aeroblade bike rack set w/ 2 bike carriers and ski/snowboard holder if any of you special people may be interested. Would prefer local pick up obviously. Need to come up w/ a price. :beer:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Thinking of selling my whole Thule aeroblade bike rack set w/ 2 bike carriers and ski/snowboard holder if any of you special people may be interested. Would prefer local pick up obviously. Need to come up w/ a price. :beer:


Are you selling the roof bars and feet or just attachments?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> Are you selling the roof bars and feet or just attachments?


Everything!!!!!!

53" Aeroblade bars w/ feet kit and fitting kit
(2) bike carriers -- need to see what model I have
Universal ski/snowboard holder
(4) locks & (2) keys


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Everything!!!!!!
> 
> 53" Aeroblade bars w/ feet kit and fitting kit
> (2) bike carriers -- need to see what model I have
> ...


If you don't want to post price here PM me a breakdown for the items if you'd be so kind. I don't like my current roof rack. It's kinda meh, missing end caps, and impossible to find attachments for.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> If you don't want to post price here PM me a breakdown for the items if you'd be so kind. I don't like my current roof rack. It's kinda meh, missing end caps, and impossible to find attachments for.


Gotta wait till tonight when I get home...but will do!

And I hear you on the OEM stuff. I had the OEM one before picking this set up. Now I'm planning on getting a hitch/carrier for my wife's car.


----------



## Ulua4me2012 (May 8, 2012)

Sup my friends...long time no see...as the very expressive sportscaster said in the above video...Ohhh my goddd...I've missed this place...love what you've done with it...or haven't done...just as good as ever...

Peace


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ulua4me2012 said:


> Sup my friends...long time no see...as the very expressive sportscaster said in the above video...Ohhh my goddd...I've missed this place...love what you've done with it...or haven't done...just as good as ever...
> 
> Peace


Where the hell did you come from!??!?!?!  :beer:

It's not like the OG thread, but we're doing what we can. We didn't notice that there's a lot more lurkers in here than posters though.


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

JRutter said:


> Hmmmm


Interesting...


----------



## Luck o' the Irish (May 17, 2012)

JRutter said:


> Hmmmm


hmmmm reminds me too much of a fiat


----------



## tcardio1 (Mar 25, 2014)

Audi is a conservative company so this will never come to be...
[URL="







[/URL]
[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

tcardio1 said:


> [URL="
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did they rip that wing off a Honda Civic? That thing is hideous.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

They need a spoiler / wing that can deploy and retract on arms into the edges of the hatch with several positions for low speed, high speed, and braking.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

More appropriate picture with wings:


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Luck o' the Irish said:


> hmmmm reminds me too much of a fiat


You need to see one in person, I suppose. The standard A1 is a handsome car; the S1 is absolutely gorgeous. I looked at an A1 quattro when I bought the A3, but there was no way I could import it. There was a white one (only 333 made) at the dealership near me.


----------



## gls 1.8T cali-golf (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## tcardio1 (Mar 25, 2014)

MisterJJ said:


> Did they rip that wing off a Honda Civic? That thing is hideous.


agreed! front looks good. back is hideous


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

WTF?
(What The Football?)


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

That was ****ing retarded. :facepalm:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Rob Cote said:


> That was ****ing retarded. :facepalm:


I find that offensive.

Retards make much better videos than that:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Has anyone ever seen our cars on a set of BBS RG-ii ? I haven't the ability to photoshop them in myself.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

The wheels are pretty legitski. I diggum. Nice and simple.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ice bucket challenge... https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=808791272474319

Not sure if you can see or not Rob.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

:thumbup::laugh:



krazyboi said:


> Ice bucket challenge... https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=808791272474319
> 
> Not sure if you can see or not Rob.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## DOMIT (Oct 26, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Ice bucket challenge... https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=808791272474319
> 
> Not sure if you can see or not Rob.


I approve this post! :beer:


----------



## tcardio1 (Mar 25, 2014)

now that's a landing strip


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)

*Happy friday*


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


>


You forgot the doughnuts.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Nice ^^

Kawasaki ad from Japan


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

At first I thought she peed her pants, but knowing the used panty vending machine culture of Japan, my guess is that the words translate into something about enjoying the ride.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ponto said:


>


wat


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> wat


Supposed to save world, see's Batfleck... decides to let world die.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## Luck o' the Irish (May 17, 2012)

:thumbup: Really cool! but some annoying editing


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Luck o' the Irish said:


> :thumbup: Really cool! but some annoying editing


I could do better. Slit right up the middle :thumbup:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> I could do better. Slit right up the middle :thumbup:


snip shoulder straps. that should do it


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

SilverSquirrel said:


> snip shoulder straps. that should do it


Damn, you win. Better fashion guru here. :beer:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

What the heck Johnny, second page?!?!

Also its friday!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

*slow clap


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Ponto said:


> *slow fap


fixed that typo for ya, eh.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

SilverSquirrel said:


> fixed that typo for ya, eh.


slow clap was right.


Fast fap is more like it. 












Side note anyone actually watch the new Robocop? I was pleasantly surprised by it. :thumbup:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Side note anyone actually watch the new Robocop? I was pleasantly surprised by it. :thumbup:


nope, but i did catch "agents of shield" last night. A little odd seeing Sam Jackson not using the F bomb every other word.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

>


My friend shot this photo. Lucky SOB


----------



## Luck o' the Irish (May 17, 2012)

krazyboi said:


>


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::heart::heart::heart::heart: mmmm


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Kinda old, but my first time seeing this.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Awesome!










http://news.distractify.com/matt-buco/bad-parking-karma/


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Jeesh I go on holidays and look how quiet it gets in here. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## blksheep3 (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

dafaaaaaaaaaaack did i just watch?

i'm mildly terrified


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

All aboard?


----------



## DOMIT (Oct 26, 2009)

Ponto said:


> All aboard?


Which airline is that? I REALLY need to have a talk with our corporate travel folks. I am definitely not flying the right airline!


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

DOMIT said:


> Which airline is that? I REALLY need to have a talk with our corporate travel folks. I am definitely not flying the right airline!


Vietnamese Air


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ponto said:


>


http://www.whoresofinstagram.com/ :thumbup:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Audi content:

Hey everyone... I've joined a team to participate in the Audi's Best Buddies Challenge in support of Best Buddies International, a non-profit dedicated to enhancing the lives of people with intellectual disabilities.

Please help me crush my fundraiser goal! All donations are greatly appreciated.

http://mydc2014.bestbuddieschallenge.org/10037966


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Ponto said:


> All aboard?


Nice pics.. the beach one they look gorgeous.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Fast Times IRL, lol!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

JRutter said:


>


Lower it.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

JRutter said:


> Fast Times IRL, lol!



I'm sensing some anger


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

JRutter said:


> Fast Times IRL, lol!


that will buff right out


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

:wave:



JRutter said:


> Fast Times IRL, lol!


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

SilverSquirrel said:


> :wave:


relevant


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

found it....


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

Rob Cote said:


> Lower it.


hehehehe


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

SilverSquirrel said:


> found it....


My dad's a TV repairman...


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

JRutter said:


> My dad's a TV repairman...


...he has a mondo set of tools


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Far out, man.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Time to get some culture into this forum!


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Any google image "9mu8" before?

Good work fellas


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

HAHA, not bad :beer:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

BeeAlk said:


> Any google image "9mu8" before?
> 
> Good work fellas



LOL

Bump


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

JRutter said:


> Time to get some culture into this forum!


:heart:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> WTF


Baaaan!!!

BAN HIM!!!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## tcardio1 (Mar 25, 2014)

ceese said:


>


that my friends is a yeast convention


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

tcardio1 said:


> that my friends is a yeast convention


Why would you quote the damn picture?!!?!?!?


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Ponto said:


>


LOL at the old ladies taking bum pics.

Also, I want that pretzel.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Sent from my Igloo


Now that is getting me back. But some things just can't be unseen.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> Now that is getting me back. But some things just can't be unseen.


hehe I know. 

It was delcious, all dozen of them.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Happy with the way this one came out

copperhill1.2 by ultimatetaba88, on Flickr

Pic whoring thread is usually dead so I decided to post it in here instead. Deal with it. :beer:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Bow down, the king is in the building. :heart:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Jason can't have all the fun. I started to get a bit more into photography recently--so I took my car to my office campus this weekend and took a few snaps:










That was the first one I've uploaded to any easy image sharing platform--more to come once I can upload to Imgur or something.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Jason can't have all the fun. I started to get a bit more into photography recently--so I took my car to my office campus this weekend and took a few snaps:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a nice shot, looks a little over saturated/over exposed. Dig the location for sure! 

What Camera did you pick up?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ponto said:


> It's a nice shot, looks a little over saturated/over exposed. Dig the location for sure!
> 
> What Camera did you pick up?


I'm borrowing a Nikon d3200, but I'm going with a Pentax K3 :thumbup:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Bow down, the king is in the building. :heart:


Haha get outta here! 



NBPT_A3 said:


> Jason can't have all the fun. I started to get a bit more into photography recently--so I took my car to my office campus this weekend and took a few snaps:


Nice one. Any idea what's holding you up in the rear??


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Nice one. Any idea what's holding you up in the rear??


I can't figure it out, but haven' put much time into it. I think it is the tires tbh, or perhaps the fender liners?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Couple more




















Need to definitely get these back in to PS and work on the exposure issues. When I first arrived to shoot it was perfect light, but then the clouds broke and I didn't have any gear to cut out glare spots.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I'm borrowing a Nikon d3200, but I'm going with a Pentax K3 :thumbup:


Sure you don't want a D70 + gear?



Ultimatetaba said:


> Any idea what's holding you up in the rear??


I can air out fully in the rear and the suspension still moves (more than if it were resting on bump stops). Has anyone looked at one aired out up on a lift? This confuses the hell out of me.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Couple more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are much better! Nice thing about PS is you can fix exp pretty easily. 

Morning light and dusk light are awesome for natural light shooting. If you have a lot of sun closing the aperture can give you star bursts on the glare sports. 

Like this


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ponto said:


> These are much better! Nice thing about PS is you can fix exp pretty easily.


Thanks! These were at the start and end of the shoot, which carried the light I want. Instead of stacking car parts this winter I'm going to stack camera gear :thumbup:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

NBPT_A3 said:


>


Sky reflection in the windows is nice!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Euro tails on BKS website 100 dollars off right now.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

NBPT_A3 said:


>


What do I need to upgrade to http://srs-tec.de/cars/Audi/A3-8P/Rear-Valance/Rear-Valance-GT-AUDI-A3-Sportback-8PA::334.html ? Or is that product the 2 pieces to replace the bottom half of the bumper?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


> What do I need to upgrade to http://srs-tec.de/cars/Audi/A3-8P/Rear-Valance/Rear-Valance-GT-AUDI-A3-Sportback-8PA::334.html ? *Or is that product the 2 pieces to replace the bottom half of the bumper*?


Should be that.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Is this bad? :laugh: Track day cumulative damage to the Stoptech rotors... These rotors did not like track pads, they got all scalloped out (you can see the uneven wear rings on the inner edge and the two darker parts upper right show where the outer uneven wear rings are) and surface cracked.










New Racingbrake rotors for the Stoptech hats. Better hardware and hardened iron rotors. Got them all torqued tonight and will go back on with fresh street pads tomorrow.









Also replaced the dust boots on the pistons. Note to self: change pads when there is still 1/8" of material left. Heat transfer is a b*tch. The old ones were all cracked on the inside pistons.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

JRutter said:


> Is this bad? :laugh: Track day cumulative damage to the Stoptech rotors... These rotors did not like track pads, they got all scalloped out (you can see the uneven wear rings on the inner edge and the two darker parts upper right show where the outer uneven wear rings are) and surface cracked.
> 
> 
> New Racingbrake rotors for the Stoptech hats. Better hardware and hardened iron rotors. Got them all torqued tonight and will go back on with fresh street pads tomorrow.
> ...


Awesome. May I ask, why don't you just put together a build thread?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

npace said:


> Awesome. May I ask, why don't you just put together a build thread?


I know, I should... Hard to know where to start. I will copy this brake stuff into my brake thread at least.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JRutter said:


> I know, I should... Hard to know where to start. I will copy this brake stuff into my brake thread at least.


Just start a new thread John! 

Save the first few posts and dig up your old build info lol. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

JRutter said:


>


I'm looking at her paracord bracelet :laugh:


Also
sunset1.2.6 by ultimatetaba88, on Flickr


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

I'd get the sedan if this is coming to the US http://fourtitude.com/news/audi-rum...ed-believed-audi-rs-3-sedan-spied-neckarsulm/


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I'd get the sedan if this is coming to the US http://fourtitude.com/news/audi-rum...ed-believed-audi-rs-3-sedan-spied-neckarsulm/


Stupid sedan take over.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Still not feeling the fender arch accents on the new models. ^


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JRutter said:


> Still not feeling the fender arch accents on the new models. ^


The crease is terrible. The lack of hatch is terrible... the engine is amazing. lol


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

JRutter said:


> Still not feeling the fender arch accents on the new models. ^


Just noticed that and totally agree w/ you.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> Just noticed that and totally agree w/ you.


I just noticed as well, woof.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Stay safe, Poncho. They're shootin' everybody up there. :thumbdown:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> Stay safe, Poncho. They're shootin' everybody up there. :thumbdown:


Saw that. **** is messed up. Going all murica up in here. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## DOMIT (Oct 26, 2009)

npace said:


> Vietnamese Air


Yeah, I figured that out. I've even flown on them... but unfortunately the girls (while hot) were not dressed like that... they wore traditional Ao Dai on my flight at least.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Not sure if this has been posted in the current 9mu8 thread yet. A classic piece of high technology.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

JRutter said:


> Not sure if this has been posted in the current 9mu8 thread yet. A classic piece of high technology.


I really need to replace my reciprocation dingle arm.


----------



## Luck o' the Irish (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Luck o' the Irish said:


>


Awesome.


----------



## Luck o' the Irish (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Luck o' the Irish said:


>


:thumbup: are there more in this set


----------



## Luck o' the Irish (May 17, 2012)

There might be a few  I'll see what I can find.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Luck o' the Irish said:


> There might be a few  I'll see what I can find.


I approve of your pics :thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Luck o' the Irish said:


>


1) :thumbup: 
2) How did you manage to get that much tuck?? I can't get my rears to drop below the "lip" (maybe it's my tire size, or did you pull the fender liners?)


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Luck o' the Irish said:


>


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Luck o' the Irish said:


>


Is her top on backwards?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

MisterJJ said:


> Is her top on backwards?












Clearly there has to be some other better pictures.


----------



## Luck o' the Irish (May 17, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


> 1) :thumbup:
> 2) How did you manage to get that much tuck?? I can't get my rears to drop below the "lip" (maybe it's my tire size, or did you pull the fender liners?)


A couple degrees of camber and 7.5" wide wheels. Fender liners are still in and the tire size is 215 I believe. 



MisterJJ said:


> Is her top on backwards?


Nope!


----------



## Luck o' the Irish (May 17, 2012)

Ok, maybe just one more for you guys


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Plot twist: luck is the girl.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

BTW can you guys help me out and post this tread places? It's official, I have a project lined up and I want to break ground on it before the snow starts (aka about 6 weeks). 

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?7059454-FS-2006-Audi-A3-(Boston)


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Has anyone ever drawn up a bill of sale for $1 to show transfer of ownership in a trade?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Has anyone ever drawn up a bill of sale for $1 to show transfer of ownership in a trade?


Instead of dollar amount, put a description of the vehicle you're exchanging for. Year, make, model, VIN all that jazz. Think of a typical sale as trading your car for cash. Here, you're trading your car for a car. Same thing, really.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ng-gone-gone!-Tail-of-the-Dragon-Genesis-Spec


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ng-gone-gone!-Tail-of-the-Dragon-Genesis-Spec


Gold.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Gold.


Wow no kidding.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Oh Japan! You crazy!


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

JRutter said:


> Oh Japan! You crazy!


It's a good thing we're in a German car forum. Those JDM parts get crazy expensive.


----------



## tcardio1 (Mar 25, 2014)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Has anyone ever drawn up a bill of sale for $1 to show transfer of ownership in a trade?


not sure if this helps
http://www.dmv.org/articles/when-to-use-a-bill-of-sale/


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

umpkin:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

tcardio1 said:


> not sure if this helps
> http://www.dmv.org/articles/when-to-use-a-bill-of-sale/


:thumbup: very helpful, but I decided to wait till I sell my A3 to buy the prospective car in cash.


----------



## daniel.ramirez (Nov 24, 2001)

Those crazy chinese! :laugh: Happy Halloween! umpkin:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow its dead.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Ponto said:


> Wow its dead.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Ultimatetaba said:


>


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

I think these guys ended up in the wrong forum...


http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?7067399-New-to-Vortex-please-check-us-out

Talk about ****ty hideous wheels.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Ponto said:


> I think these guys ended up in the wrong forum...
> 
> 
> http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?7067399-New-to-Vortex-please-check-us-out
> ...




Not an Audi
Not even a VW
Ugly body kit
Use of the word "Stance"

GTFO!!!!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> I think these guys ended up in the wrong forum...
> 
> 
> http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?7067399-New-to-Vortex-please-check-us-out
> ...


:thumbup: agreed


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Ponto said:


> I think these guys ended up in the wrong forum...
> 
> 
> http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?7067399-New-to-Vortex-please-check-us-out
> ...





MisterJJ said:


> Not an Audi
> Not even a VW
> Ugly body kit
> Use of the word "Stance"
> ...






krazyboi said:


> :thumbup: agreed


Also agreed. Though I can totally see some choch buying those twisted mesh/web wheels for their gti. But it's like half of their wheels are trying to put a spin on classic vw/audi stance gang wheels and the other half of their wheels belong on donks. weird.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ponto said:


> I think these guys ended up in the wrong forum...
> 
> 
> http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?7067399-New-to-Vortex-please-check-us-out
> ...


Fixed their grammar...how awful.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Fixed their grammar...how awful.


Did not even notice, I was struck blind by the awful wheels.


----------



## tcardio1 (Mar 25, 2014)

whether they are hideous or not, I don't want to spent 5 hours cleaning all the nooks and crannies prior to washing my car. show wheels are not go wheels


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Uhhh so if you see a lot of wheels for sale on eBay germany...


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Uhhh so if you see a lot of wheels for sale on eBay germany...


thats why dealer parking lots shouldnt be done in pavers... convenient blocks are too convenient.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

SilverSquirrel said:


> thats why dealer parking lots shouldnt be done in pavers... convenient blocks are too convenient.


Or they should sell the cars WITH wheel locks :laugh:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Customer: I'm here to pick up my new car!

Salesman: It's right here, sir.

Customer: What?!? Where are the wheels?

Salesman: Oh... you wanted wheels with it? That'll be extra.

Customer: Fine. I guess that's the cost of buying a fine German automobile.

Salesman: That's the spirit! Now please step behind this curtain, pull your pants down and grab your ankles so we can give you a proper welcome to the VW/Audi family.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

^^WTF!!! :screwy:


I've been spending a bit of time with my new lens. Nikkor 50mm f/1.4. Gonna wash up the car and try to get some shots hopefully soon :thumbup:

rings by ultimatetaba88, on Flickr

mediterranean by ultimatetaba88, on Flickr

jettaparked by ultimatetaba88, on Flickr

creatine by ultimatetaba88, on Flickr


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Parts of those pictures are so blurry, are you sure that lens is working? :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JRutter said:


> Parts of those pictures are so blurry, are you sure that lens is working? :laugh:


Yeah you got ripped off. So out of focus.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

I didn't realize...I snapped those on a potato, so I didn't have any LCD screen to view the shots. :facepalm: :laugh: Will get refund. Thx 4 advice.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Ultimatetaba said:


> I didn't realize...I snapped those on a potato, so I didn't have any LCD screen to view the shots. :facepalm: :laugh: Will get refund. Thx 4 advice.


try buffing the glass part of the lens with windex and steel wool.. will clear that blurry part right up.

:grinsanta:


----------



## Luck o' the Irish (May 17, 2012)

SilverSquirrel said:


> try buffing the glass part of the lens with windex and steel wool.. will clear that blurry part right up.
> 
> :grinsanta:


I always just use a leaf


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Its fun to shoot at f/1.4 nice bookeh :wave:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Gymkhana 7!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

SilverSquirrel said:


> try buffing the glass part of the lens with windex and steel wool.. will clear that blurry part right up.
> 
> :grinsanta:





Luck o' the Irish said:


> I always just use a leaf


Hmm..I typically use the steel wool and windex on the lens, the same way I do with my paint, but the pics still turn out fuzzy. Gonna try the leaf technique next time :beer::beer:



2006_A3_2.0T said:


> Its fun to shoot at f/1.4 nice bookeh :wave:


No doubt about that!

fitment by ultimatetaba88, on Flickr


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

*Back* on track (wasn't sure how to post a high res gif...)


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Oooh awesome pictures to go with!!










Loved this part.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Ponto said:


>


This donut shop is near my fiancee's house


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

JRutter said:


> *Back* on track (wasn't sure how to post a high res gif...)


Good thing she's got that body.. I guess I can't love all faces 



Ponto said:


> Oooh awesome pictures to go with!!


I'm waiting until I have the time to sit down with a doob and put this spectacle on the big screen.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Finally had a chance to watch Gymkhana 7. HOLY OMFG WTFBBQ ZOMGGG!!one11!!!1


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Just watched it too. OMFG.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ultimatetaba said:


> This donut shop is near my fiancee's house


Pic of fiancee!!! (kidding)



BeeAlk said:


> Good thing she's got that body.. I guess I can't love all faces


Totally agree


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

Seen today in front of the Monte Carlo Casino (unfortunately, this time of year is too cool for (.)(.) pics)


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

BeeAlk said:


> Good thing she's got that body.. I guess I can't love all faces
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting until I have the time to sit down with a doob and put this spectacle on the big screen.


Reminded me of Gone in 60 Seconds when they were in the sewer canal. :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> Reminded me of Gone in 60 Seconds when they were in the sewer canal. :thumbup:


I was thinking "REPO MAN",


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

krazyboi said:


>


Photoshop


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

If I want to do a cloth to leather swap in my 06 is it possible to also convert to heated seats, or would the wiring not be available? Found a leather set in a local scrap yard so I would be able to get front, rear and the armrest lid.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> If I want to do a cloth to leather swap in my 06 is it possible to also convert to heated seats, or would the wiring not be available? Found a leather set in a local scrap yard so I would be able to get front, rear and the armrest lid.


My guess is you're probably good to go because I'm pretty sure seated heats is a VAJ-COM option.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> My guess is you're probably good to go because I'm pretty sure seated heats is a VAJ-COM option.


I guess I'd also need an updated HVAC control panel though.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

NBPT_A3 said:


> If I want to do a cloth to leather swap in my 06 is it possible to also convert to heated seats, or would the wiring not be available? Found a leather set in a local scrap yard so I would be able to get front, rear and the armrest lid.





Rob Cote said:


> My guess is you're probably good to go because I'm pretty sure seated heats is a VAJ-COM option.





NBPT_A3 said:


> I guess I'd also need an updated HVAC control panel though.


You boys lost?


----------



## tcardio1 (Mar 25, 2014)

Ultimatetaba said:


> This donut shop is near my fiancee's house


hey wait a minute! that donut shop is near my fiance's house too! wats your gf's name
this is a pic of her
[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

tcardio1 said:


> hey wait a minute! that donut shop is near my fiance's house too! wats your gf's name
> this is a pic of her
> [URL="
> 
> ...


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

ceese said:


> Photoshop


Same person


----------



## clashofhope (Sep 9, 2011)

I don't think the words datass has ever been more appropriate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

clashofhope said:


> I don't think the words datass has ever been more appropriate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

krazyboi said:


>


Looks unnatural to me. It's the sharp bulge that gets me lol. And why does that other chick keep posing next to her?? She gets out-assed every time. :screwy:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ultimatetaba said:


> why does that other chick keep posing next to her?


because scissor sisters :heart:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Looks unnatural to me. It's the sharp bulge that gets me lol.


Implants. So many girls are getting butt implants now.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

BeeAlk said:


> Implants. So many girls are getting butt implants now.


#notbuttimplants


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Rob Cote said:


> because scissor sisters :heart:


You have my attention.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Ultimatetaba said:


> You have my attention.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Just cuz it's Friday


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

sitting on the 3rd page


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

I think that this is my best mileage ever for daily commuting (no road trips), lol.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

JRutter said:


> I think that this is my best mileage ever for daily commuting (no road trips), lol.


You've got me beat by 10mpg.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JRutter said:


> I think that this is my best mileage ever for daily commuting (no road trips), lol.







ceese said:


> You've got me beat by 10mpg.


The best really? That's barely over 500km....ouch. Oh sorry for daily commute. 

That's about the same for my daily Commute. If it's strictly work and no play I can manager 520km or so. But with all this snow my last tank was 340km... Haha 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

FFFF just missed my 5k post!!


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

^ makes up for it.

hmmm:
http://www.autoguide.com/auto-news/2014/12/ford-focus-rs-officially-confirmed-for-us.html


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

JRutter said:


> ^ makes up for it.
> 
> hmmm:
> http://www.autoguide.com/auto-news/2014/12/ford-focus-rs-officially-confirmed-for-us.html


Sounds like that is going to be a beast!
But I'm not diggin the rear...


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Anyone know if or where I can buy end caps for my OEM roof rack? Who makes the rack?


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Pretty sure it's made my Thule.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> Anyone know if or where I can buy end caps for my OEM roof rack? Who makes the rack?



Find one in the wild
Lose all sense of self-pride and responsibility
Steal from defenseless owner
Install on your car
Burry guilt deep inside your dark soul


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Find one in the wild
> Lose all sense of self-pride and responsibility
> Steal from defenseless owner
> Install on your car
> Burry guilt deep inside your dark soul


LOL, bad karma for sure. 
Speaking of bury, did you bury something on the beach at Plum Island, NBPT? :vampire:

http://www.boston.com/news/local/ma...sland-beach/AlQCARSwvuvoi2e5lGMuyN/story.html


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

wtf

nope!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Should I buy that e30? Go older, gain more headaches...but many more scene points?


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Should I buy that e30?


That is not going to help your chances of winning the A3 car cover. Just sayin'.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

lausch said:


> That is not going to help your chances of winning the A3 car cover. Just sayin'.


Who says I can't do both (other than my wallet, sanity and patience)?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Who has a grey/silvery 3.2 pre-facelift in the northshore area? OpenSkye (I think), black wheels, rings and S3? badge.

Anyway, I was behind you this morning, I'm sorry about the headlights in your rearview the whole time.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> Who has a grey/silvery 3.2 pre-facelift in the northshore area? OpenSkye (I think), black wheels, rings and S3? badge.
> 
> Anyway, I was behind you this morning, I'm sorry about the headlights in your rearview the whole time.


not me. no s3 ornaments, I have silver 16" A6 wheels.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Looks unnatural to me. It's the sharp bulge that gets me lol. And why does that other chick keep posing next to her?? She gets out-assed every time. :screwy:


What it probably really looks like


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

ceese said:


> What it probably really looks like


Knew it..you can't bullsh*t a bullsh*tter! haha. It wasn't even bad to begin with so....:facepalm:


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

ceese said:


> What it probably really looks like



Craving a redbull now for some reason.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

drew138 said:


> Craving a redbull now for some reason.


Honestly did not see that until you pointed it out. 

Haai Drew!


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Honestly did not see that until you pointed it out.
> 
> Haai Drew!


I missed the middle fingers until I started photoshoping


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

drew138 said:


> Craving a redbull now for some reason.


Craving, yes... redbull, no.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Does anyone who has measured for custom 3-piece wheels from someone like CCW have a measurement template they used? I need to figure out optimal lip size/offset so that thing sit the way I want. Or if someone has specs for a tucked front, lip to fender rear fitment I'd procure some heady topper for you :thumbup:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Not for the faint of heart...


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

The good news is the replacement tire will now fit better.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

lausch said:


> The good news is the replacement tire will now fit better.


Never!! opcorn:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

That's tight butthole fitment


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

i love your car as always but i'm a flush kinda guy and cant bring myself to stretch and poke unless i'm having sex


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

NBPT_A3 said:


> That's tight butthole fitment





Tcardio said:


> i love your car as always but i'm a flush kinda guy and cant bring myself to stretch and poke unless i'm having sex


:laugh: both are perfect and fitting responses :thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Yes it was tire smoke, but that's not the right way to make it. :laugh::heart::thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

The whole stance thing ain't my cup of tea, but I get it. I don't understand, however, being okay with ruining tires like that, mostly because tires are expensive. Is it intentional, or trial and error, or what? I'm seriously curious. 

Also, Merry Christmas, or whatever everyone celebrates. :grinsanta:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

npace said:


> The whole stance thing ain't my cup of tea, but I get it. I don't understand, however, being okay with ruining tires like that, mostly because tires are expensive. Is it intentional, or trial and error, or what? I'm seriously curious.
> 
> Also, Merry Christmas, or whatever everyone celebrates. :grinsanta:


Main point of the video was to test out my GoPro on a suction cup mount I made. To begin, my rear quarter panels had some paint chipping/wear from having the fender sit in between the lip of the wheel and the tire when aired out as shown in the vid. Since I got my new setup (which is more aggressive than the LMs), I've actually lowered my ride height, while running a wider wheel with lower offsets. As expected, after driving it around some, there would be melted rubber on the fender from when I hit hard dips or took U-Turns too quickly. 

Figured it would be interesting to get a shot of the carnage in action. I didn't mind the "damage" much since the fenders were already worn in that spot, and the no damage was actually done to any functional part of the tire (nor in a position that really compromised the integrity of them--these tires have a pretty generous lipping on the sidewall where the rubbing was taking place in the vid). 

I got a kick out of seeing the smoke, and it definitely was interesting seeing how many peoples' panties got into a twist from it. But never do I really do intentional damage to the car. She's my baby and I always take really meticulous care of her. If anything, this is the most "reckless" thing I've done in the car in my 8 years of ownership.

But on a side note, I appreciate the mature response. :thumbup: So much trash talking I've seen done in response to the video. While I find it really amusing, I don't understand why some people find it to affect their personal lives to such an extent :laugh:


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Main point of the video was to test out my GoPro on a suction cup mount I made. To begin, my rear quarter panels had some paint chipping/wear from having the fender sit in between the lip of the wheel and the tire when aired out as shown in the vid. Since I got my new setup (which is more aggressive than the LMs), I've actually lowered my ride height, while running a wider wheel with lower offsets. As expected, after driving it around some, there would be melted rubber on the fender from when I hit hard dips or took U-Turns too quickly.
> 
> Figured it would be interesting to get a shot of the carnage in action. I didn't mind the "damage" much since the fenders were already worn in that spot, and the no damage was actually done to any functional part of the tire (nor in a position that really compromised the integrity of them--these tires have a pretty generous lipping on the sidewall where the rubbing was taking place in the vid).
> 
> ...


Cool. Like I said I was really just curious. It is a good angle for the gopro. But like you said, there's no reason. To be mad about it. It is your car after all. Burnouts ruin tires as well, and plenty of us have done those. :thumbup:


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Ultimatetaba said:


> So much trash talking I've seen done in response to the video.


Have you also posted this somewhere else? I don't see any trash talking in this thread.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

lausch said:


> Have you also posted this somewhere else? I don't see any trash talking in this thread.


Instagram is a hate battle field


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Instagram is a hate battlefield.


Two, maybe three negative comments on IG (unless there are comments I can't see)? Hardly a hate battlefield.

Off topic, Merry Christmas.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Main point of the video was to test out my GoPro on a suction cup mount I made. To begin, my rear quarter panels had some paint chipping/wear from having the fender sit in between the lip of the wheel and the tire when aired out as shown in the vid. Since I got my new setup (which is more aggressive than the LMs), I've actually lowered my ride height, while running a wider wheel with lower offsets. As expected, after driving it around some, there would be melted rubber on the fender from when I hit hard dips or took U-Turns too quickly.
> 
> Figured it would be interesting to get a shot of the carnage in action. I didn't mind the "damage" much since the fenders were already worn in that spot, and the no damage was actually done to any functional part of the tire (nor in a position that really compromised the integrity of them--these tires have a pretty generous lipping on the sidewall where the rubbing was taking place in the vid).
> 
> ...


If you feel sad after reading replies, I suggest you go outside and look at your car. It is beautiful and approaches a work of art! It's one of my favorites of all time on this forum! Merry Christmas brother


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Merry Christmas bump family!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

lausch said:


> Have you also posted this somewhere else? I don't see any trash talking in this thread.





NBPT_A3 said:


> Instagram is a hate battle field





lausch said:


> Two, maybe three negative comments on IG (unless there are comments I can't see)? Hardly a hate battlefield.
> 
> Off topic, Merry Christmas.


Haha, yup, on IG. Hardly any hate on my personal post, but I've seen a couple pages repost the video and it wasn't something select folks were fond of lol. 



Tcardio said:


> If you feel sad after reading replies, I suggest you go outside and look at your car. It is beautiful and approaches a work of art! It's one of my favorites of all time on this forum! Merry Christmas brother


Thanks as always my good man! Comments never (or hardly, rather) phase me, and criticism is typically taken constructively. I take all the love and hate for what it is...simply another individual's personal opinion.



Kinda late on this, but Merry Christmas guise!! eace::beer:


With that said, here's my Christmas whoreage
bodena3.4 by ultimatetaba88, on Flickr

bodenbmw by ultimatetaba88, on Flickr

joshvipmod by ultimatetaba88, on Flickr

ahribottle by ultimatetaba88, on Flickr


..and a few more for good measure


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ultimatetaba said:


>


Hey man I been meaning to ask you about your suspension since I saw the video. I know there's a **** load of factors, but I can't drive anywhere close to as low as you were. I have fairly fresh Bilstein sport shocks in the rear. Even when they were brand new, it was the same. What rear bags and shocks do you have? Is it retardedly stiff? My setup has pretty stiff damping, yet if I get on it in 2nd, it'll squat ~2" and tires will rub. It's kind of annoying and I'd like to address it next year if you have any good tricks up your sleeve. I feel like an outlier and I'm not quite sure what I've got set up wrong. A lot of guys are driving these cars real low out back and no issue.

Also, your roads are wicked flat and I'm jelly.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Rob Cote said:


> Hey man I been meaning to ask you about your suspension since I saw the video. I know there's a **** load of factors, but I can't drive anywhere close to as low as you were. I have fairly fresh Bilstein sport shocks in the rear. Even when they were brand new, it was the same. What rear bags and shocks do you have? Is it retardedly stiff? My setup has pretty stiff damping, yet if I get on it in 2nd, it'll squat ~2" and tires will rub. It's kind of annoying and I'd like to address it next year if you have any good tricks up your sleeve. I feel like an outlier and I'm not quite sure what I've got set up wrong. A lot of guys are driving these cars real low out back and no issue.
> 
> Also, your roads are wicked flat and I'm jelly.


My suspension isn't all that stiff at all. I've been running my Koni shocks for years. I've had these shocks on the car almost probably 6+ years. Running Bagyard rears. Like I mentioned, it only does that janky action seen in the vid when I'm really ON the gas. Like..REALLY on it. But other than that, I have no issues. Only a bit of tire residue on the fender after hitting really deep dips or taking U-turns way too fast. 

Fender liners are pretty much cut, screws removed, and actually shaved off the tabs that get in the way of the tires.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ultimatetaba said:


> My suspension isn't all that stiff at all. I've been running my Koni shocks for years. I've had these shocks on the car almost probably 6+ years. Running Bagyard rears. Like I mentioned, it only does that janky action seen in the vid when I'm really ON the gas. Like..REALLY on it. But other than that, I have no issues. Only a bit of tire residue on the fender after hitting really deep dips or taking U-turns way too fast.
> 
> Fender liners are pretty much cut, screws removed, and actually shaved off the tabs that get in the way of the tires.


Weird. I have Bagyard rears too. I had a feeling that might have been the culprit somehow.  Anyway, I don't really have a good way to get similar video, but basically unless I'm on Tokyo-smooth roads, I'm Chevy ridin' high, boi.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Lil late


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Happy New Years!


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Audi content:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Has anyone on air gone from Autopilot V2 to elevel? Do I need to purchase the VU4 manifold along with the eLevel pack?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Has anyone on air gone from Autopilot V2 to elevel? Do I need to purchase the VU4 manifold along with the eLevel pack?


You should be able to make it work with V2 and a wiring diagram, but with VU4 it will be plug 'n' play.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Ford GT!










Article


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

JRutter said:


> Ford GT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been a lifelong fan of the Ford GT both the original and the new iteration back in the mid 2000s. This - I'm not so sure about. Seems like they're abandoning a lot of the heritage that were a huge part of what made the car so special, at least to me. 

I have to do more reading to see if somehow it will redeem itself. 

The fact that it is slated to race in the LM GTE series, no doubt this thing will be a beast. But man, so many things that are just wrong


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

^^^ haha is that actually real? did that really happen?



Boys, have you seen this? I know it's kind of sacrilege, but..

Imagine turbo inline 6, rwd, 5 door hatch, all led everything.. 
http://www.worldcarfans.com/115011587362/bmw-1-series-massive-facelift-officially-unveiled-video


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

^^ Like it, would own one. first pic I thought it was a concept golf haha. I don't like the shifter on newer bmw's.. it's a strange thing.


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm gathering the supplies for a hardline setup and new hardwood floor for this coming show season. Is anyone on air running hardlines, and if so, did you use PTC fittings with copper line?


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I'm gathering the supplies for a hardline setup and new hardwood floor for this coming show season. Is anyone on air running hardlines, and if so, did you use PTC fittings with copper line?


Uh.. doesn't this belong in the broken suspension thread: http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?6008133-*Official*-A3-stance-thread!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

MisterJJ said:


> Uh.. doesn't this belong in the broken suspension thread: http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?6008133-*Official*-A3-stance-thread!


Uh..maybe? That said, this thread is more active with those that run air suspension. Also....boobs.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I'm gathering the supplies for a hardline setup and new hardwood floor for this coming show season. Is anyone on air running hardlines, and if so, did you use PTC fittings with copper line?


Hard wood...


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

crew219 said:


> Hard wood...


Ugh, was talking about my coworkers new floors while typing the message. But hey, maybe some nice oak.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Thirsty? :beer:


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

*Audi RS 3 Sportback: First Drives & Video Guide to the Internet*










Sometimes you gotta visit the home page: Audi RS 3 Sportback: First Drives & Video Guide to the Internet


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

It sounds really, really good. Honestly, the new base model A3s and even S3 really don't do it for me, barely even a little. If I were to ever upgrade to the new platform it would have to be an RS3 - which is unlikely to ever happen. They went too soft with the sub-RS3s :/


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

lausch said:


> Sometimes you gotta visit the home page: Audi RS 3 Sportback: First Drives & Video Guide to the Internet


True.
I used to have my bookmark go right to the A3 page, but then I realized I was missing out on some good stuff so I switched my bookmark to the Fourtitude home page.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

lausch said:


> Sometimes you gotta visit the home page: Audi RS 3 Sportback: First Drives & Video Guide to the Internet


OMG that thing looks so good


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

BeeAlk said:


> They went too soft with the sub-RS3s :/


Agreed - I think they wanted to maintain a model hierarchy. Like Porsche not fully developing the Cayman into a 911 beater.


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

I've only read a few of the pages of this thread but saw it down towards the bottom so thought I would give it a little bump up.

I'm going to be painting my MK1 TT soon and I can't decide which color I like best:


























I'm also going to need to refresh my interior to look something like this:









Opinions are welcome


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Thanks for your contribution . What color is it now?


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

It's currently black. Think I settled on Sepang Blue.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

hunTTsvegas said:


> It's currently black. Think I settled on Sepang Blue.


I actually considered have my car done in Sepang...however the wife hates blue. I think it'd look great. :thumbup:

I have a color in mind for my car already, just a matter of find a pot of gold.


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

Haha. I hit the wife lottery as she knows that her opinion only goes so far when it comes to my toy. 

I also lucked out in the fact that my father in law has done paint/body work for the past 15 years. I can understand what you mean though. So expensive, even at cost and doing it myself.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

I really want to do mine in Merlin Purple.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

Hahaha. For a second I thought it was real..


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

In light of recent events:


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

That last one is amazing.


----------



## Roadglide (Jan 10, 2003)

*What's it good for?*

Does anyone waste their time watching Irrational News?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I don't get it?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

npace said:


> In light of recent events:



I don't get it?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> I don't get it?


Apparently Brian Williams (the reporter shown) has been exaggerating about where/what he's been in his news casts.

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/02/11/b...uspended-by-nbc-news-for-six-months.html?_r=0


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Rob Cote said:


> I don't get it?





krazyboi said:


> Apparently Brian Williams (the reporter shown) has been exaggerating about where/what he's been in his news casts.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/02/11/b...uspended-by-nbc-news-for-six-months.html?_r=0


Exaggerating? He was flat out fabricating stories. Thankfully all these fabricated stories were nothing more than to amplify his persona, his personal brand image for NBC, and not anything to do with information that he delivers to the public about actual national affairs. He's a celebrity who calls himself a journalist. His actions will only make the public skeptical of actual journalists.

Either way the guy should be (and looks like he is) burned at the stake. Now if only we could hold our politicians to the same moral standard and ruin their reputations when they flat out lie to the public..


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

BeeAlk said:


> Now if only we could hold our politicians to the same moral standard and ruin their reputations when they flat out lie to the public..


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

BeeAlk said:


> Exaggerating? He was flat out fabricating stories.


He's just trying to get his video made





(not sure if previously posted anywhere)


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Is anyone else tempted to troll all the APR ads for their new exhaust and ask about RSC?


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

npace said:


> Is anyone else tempted to troll all the APR ads for their new exhaust and ask about RSC?


LOLOL I seriously wanted to do this when that post popped up.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

npace said:


> Is anyone else tempted to troll all the APR ads for their new exhaust and ask about RSC?


Notice that they're also charging $150 for stage 2 upgrades now? lol


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

npace said:


> Is anyone else tempted to troll all the APR ads for their new exhaust and ask about RSC?





BeeAlk said:


> LOLOL I seriously wanted to do this when that post popped up.


Been awhile since we have had a solid troll day.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Been awhile since we have had a solid troll day.


what happen?


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Don't ya just love that "Let it go" song?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> what happen?


Nothing! That's the problem. Lol



Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

npace said:


> Is anyone else tempted to troll all the APR ads for their new exhaust and ask about RSC?





I did, on Facebook.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

European hatch for $580

http://orchideuro.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=84&products_id=581

anyone?...anyone?...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> European hatch for $580
> 
> http://orchideuro.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=84&products_id=581
> 
> anyone?...anyone?...


Saw that... if only I wasn't broke. haha


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

I might have done slightly different camera shots, but still inspiring:


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Ponto said:


> Yeaa apparently she is a porn star.


:wave:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

JRutter said:


> I might have done slightly different camera shots, but still inspiring:


hahaha JR! I see this every friday at 530 at Equinox. Outfits similar


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Tcardio said:


> hahaha JR! I see this every friday at 530 at Equinox. Outfits similar


My yoga class is not this good... wtfbbq


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Found a hybrid I want to own...

700 HP electric + Twin turbo V8 = 1500HP
0-240 mph in 20 seconds


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

JRutter said:


> Found a hybrid I want to own...
> 
> 700 HP electric + Twin turbo V8 = 1500HP
> 0-240 mph in 20 seconds


0-240 mph in 20 seconds!

That would make for a hell of a quarter mile.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Not quite as juiced but this is the hybrid I've been dreaming about.

Audi’s twin-turbocharged 4.0-liter V-8 pairs with an electric motor to deliver a total of 700 horsepower. The gasoline engine contributes 560 of those, as well as 516 lb-ft of torque, while the electric motor is rated for nearly 150 horsepower and 295 lb-ft. Instead of a dual-clutch transmission, Audi has fitted the Sport Quattro concept with a version of its ZF-supplied eight-speed automatic; the powertrain features a sport differential in the rear. Top speed is estimated at more than 190 mph, and the Euro-standard 0-to-62 run is pegged at 3.7 seconds.

http://www.caranddriver.com/news/audi-sport-quattro-concept-photos-and-info-news


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

I really hope they produce the new Quattro in some form. :thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

ceese said:


>


This is neat. What is it? Kinda looks like an A1 but more blocky in the rear.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> This is neat. What is it? Kinda looks like an A1 but more blocky in the rear.


Most recent quattro concept.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Tcardio said:


> hahaha JR! I see this every friday at 530 at Equinox. Outfits similar


:heart: fit girls


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JRutter said:


> :heart: fit girls


TRUTH


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Have you seen these 360 degree videos yet?

Use the cursor in the top left or drag the video around:


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Damn. Got me coffee out of me nose because of that Shean Connery pic. Maybe I'm too tired or broken. :laugh:

-Mici-


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Someone offered me a big-turbo b5 quattro in trade for my A3. Body and interior completely refinished last year; full engine rebuild to accommodate the larger snail, and putting down ~300 at the wheels. Would you take that offer or walk? My thought is it may be the last time for me to own something that I wouldn't feel comfortable putting my own child in the back seat of.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

I wouldn't put my future child in the back seat of my car. As a matter of fact, my dog doesn't care to ride in my car either.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> I wouldn't put my future child in the back seat of my car. As a matter of fact, my dog doesn't care to ride in my car either.


Fair assessment.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

My dog loves to ride in my car, apparently it's too slow.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Mine gets skiddish when she knows she has to ride along. It's just too loud for her. I wouldn't want to put a child through the same noise.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Can we get a burnout video someday? :heart:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

my dog knows that car means trip to the dog park.
I have to hold her back so my boy gets in his car seat first, or else the dog will steal his spot.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> Can we get a burnout video someday? :heart:


If I can get someone to take a video for me.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> If I can get someone to take a video for me.


I'm on my way. :laugh:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

NBPT_A3 said:


> lulz


poor chap...not uncommon when waiting for parts from the window sticker. if he had grass growing on it I would have thought he was waiting for parts from OEMPLUS


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

its been soo long! :wave::wave:


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

TechnikSLR said:


> its been soo long! :wave::wave:


:wave::wave:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

haud1 .. nice one


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

A fine haudi-ya do!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Tcardio said:


> poor chap...not uncommon when waiting for parts from the window sticker. if he had grass growing on it I would have thought he was waiting for parts from OEMPLUS


I've always had quick delivery from ECS! And I was on my way home about 5 minutes after this photo was taken. :banghead:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

lol bump rule...the thread never must go to page 2

on another note...am I the only one having a WTF moment when I see that VW wants to bring a hatchback to the states? "Everyone" knows hatchbacks don't sell and that's why the RS3 would never sell here:screwy: but I guess the Golf 400 will:thumbdown:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

the $#!t is a golf 400?


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

Tcardio said:


> lol bump rule...the thread never must go to page 2


Rules are rules.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> the $#!t is a golf 400?


http://www.caranddriver.com/news/volkswagen-golf-r-400-concept-news


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

NBPT_A3 said:


> http://www.caranddriver.com/news/volkswagen-golf-r-400-concept-news


nicest golf ever. but 400hp is kinda overkill. supercar territory opcorn:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> nicest golf ever. but 400hp is kinda overkill. supercar territory opcorn:


Not really these days. 

Buddy just bought a new mustang with 435hp 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Ponto said:


> Not really these days.
> 
> Buddy just bought a new mustang with 435hp
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


Hellcat. 707 HP. Challenger SRT. 485 HP. I am happy to be living in the age of HP wars. What does the top end Mustang make, like 650 HP? It's all ridiculous, IMO, but in a good way. 20-30 years from now, kids will be wishing they were around during these years, the same way I pined for early 70s muscle when I was a teenager.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Happy Wednesday!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Can we haz more? :thumbup:


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Can we haz more? :thumbup:


Yes. Post them


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

npace said:


> Yes. Post them


Right? People ask for more, but don't contribute :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Right? People ask for more, but don't contribute :laugh:


Why you think I stopped? lol I am pretty sure i filled half these pages with glorious bumps. And what do I get in return?!!?!?


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

A classic. :thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Car related


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Dat muffin top...


----------



## clashofhope (Sep 9, 2011)

JRutter said:


> Car related


I love how her butt says The Best Meat Argentina lololol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

JRutter said:


> Dat muffin top...


I'm not gonna say that chick is ugly, because honestly I'd probably chase that tail home after a couple beers... but she is _no where_ near as hot as she thinks she is strutting around in that video. She could have at least worn some jeans that are actually her size.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

^^ haha, yep!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Played a game of pursuit with this fella this morning. Was not impressed when I aired out...:wave:


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

I love the cars Jon Olsson makes.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

abadidol said:


> I love the cars Jon Olsson *hoons*.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Goldfish on acid?
No...
Skoda *R200 Non Fiction, LOL*


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

JRutter said:


>


Get rid of the divots in the hood and the gills on the side and I would dig it.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

JRutter said:


> Dat muffin top...


So, am I the only one that doesn't get the direction the owner took this car in when modding it? I mean, it's got American cop SWAT stuff everywhere, German plates, overstated wheels with a side of bling, and a luxury looking interior (not really like an upgraded cop car). Not that any of it is bad or anything (except maybe the urban camo wrap), but I think it's odd. I guess there's no accounting for taste.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

^ No, it is definitely lol worthy.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

waaaait.

wut?

What are those wheels? And then, what are those arches? Is that an A4...no. It's A3 headlights. WTF. What are those mirrors? And the body line? Is this post-facelift and I've just never looked at one this closely? Did they really change that much?

Whatever, it looks cash. :heart:


----------



## clashofhope (Sep 9, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> waaaait.
> 
> wut?
> 
> ...


Not sure on the wheels but I think the car is a bagged SQ5.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

tf is sq5?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> tf is sq5?


Not sure if serious :sly:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

This is all new to me. I don't pay attention to new cars much because I'm not in the market.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

I hear you on that. If I'm not on the market, I don't really care about new cars.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## clashofhope (Sep 9, 2011)

I hate North America, let's start our own country with hookers and blackjack. Oh and hatchbacks and wagons!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JRutter said:


>


WTF John... Why would you do this to us??????????!?!?!?!?!?




clashofhope said:


> I hate North America, let's start our own country with hookers and blackjack. Oh and hatchbacks and wagons!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn skippy!!

Actually forget the black jack, and the hookers...


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Effing Audi did it first. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Until they fix that dinky rear view mirror and the pop up LCD I'm not interested - don't care how cool the rest of the car is.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## clashofhope (Sep 9, 2011)

Fire emojis


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

JRutter said:


>


thats kinda perfect!


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

ceese said:


> Until they fix that dinky rear view mirror and the pop up LCD I'm not interested - don't care how cool the rest of the car is.


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: : . . . an extra colon, where did that come from???

The maximum amount of images that you can include in a message is 100. Hmm . . . . . . . thumbup's are images, hahaha . . .


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

azoceanblue said:


> The maximum amount of images that you can include in a message is 100.


100 images, eh? Let's see if that's true.

1.








2.








3.








4.








5.








6.








7.








8.








9.








10.








11.








12.








13.








14.








15.








16.








17.








18.








19.








20.








21.








22.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









23.








24.








25.








26.








27.








28.








29.








30.








31.








32.








33.








34.








35.








36.








37.








38.








39.








40.








41.








42.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









43.








44.








45.








46.








47.








48.








49.








50.








51.








52.








53.








54.








55.








56.








57.








58.








59.








60.








61.








62.








63.








64.








65.








66.








67.








68.








69. hehehe








70.








71.








72.








73.








74.








75.








76.








77.








78.








79.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









80.








81.








82.








83.








84.








85.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









86.








87.








88.








89.








90.








91.








92.








93.








94.








95.








96.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









97.








98.








99.








100.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I guess so.

NEAT.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Well played my friend!


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Pic #19 isn't working. 

Plus, points are deducted for the muscle women and two pics of Emma Watson. However, I applaud your efforts and dedication to the cause.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

npace said:


> Pic #19 isn't working.
> 
> Plus, points are deducted for the muscle women and two pics of Emma Watson. However, I applaud your efforts and dedication to the cause.


Fit is sexy. Don't be a birch. 

The scrolling just didn't end. 


AND WHATS WRONG WITH EMMA WATSON?!


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Fit is sexy. Don't be a birch.
> 
> The scrolling just didn't end.
> 
> ...


Not much . . .


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

npace said:


> Pic #19 isn't working.
> 
> Plus, points are deducted for the muscle women and two pics of Emma Watson. However, I applaud your efforts and dedication to the cause.


19 is fixed. My mistake.

As for the rest of your comment...


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Rob Cote said:


> 100 images, eh? Let's see if that's true.


Nice work, Rob!

Now to vote for favorite...

16.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

1 vote for #14, fugly gal with the huge guns and the M1 Garand.

:facepalm:
And a write in vote for this sporty chick..


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> I guess so.
> 
> NEAT.


:thumbup: :beer: :wave:

Thanks Rob!


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Ponto said:


> Fit is sexy. Don't be a birch.
> 
> The scrolling just didn't end.
> 
> ...


I like fit, like #8:









I don't like masculine muscle women, like the nonsense that is #35:









As for Emma Watson, nothing is wrong with her, but I guess I still see her as this: 









Because of that, I can't think of her as a sex symbol. She's always been a little girl to me. I guess I'm getting f**kin old.


----------



## Eberger (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm with SilverSquirrel, #14 is mostly impressive. I would compromise.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

8, 48, 59 Couldn't choose just one...

If 14 also had a bible tucked under her arm it could be my wife's cousin... Though she is more of an AR grrl.


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

:thumbup:

Thanks :wave:


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

wat.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

I've been a fan of the A1 ever since I saw this Audi UK video.

http://youtu.be/a1_qSH5DbxM


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

lausch said:


> I've been a fan of the A1 ever since I saw this Audi UK video.
> 
> http://youtu.be/a1_qSH5DbxM


YES!!!

Love that video and the car.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

That there appears to be the limited edition A1 quattro; they only produced 500 of them one year prior to the release of the S1. That, or someone got a set of what I imagine are reps of the A1 quattro wheels, and added the larger spoiler and badges. Almost all of these were only available in white, and I think only 25 were released in RHD for the British market (not positive about the 25 number). They had one of these at the dealer showroom by my house, and if I had the money, I would've bought it and put it in storage for 25 years. :sigh:

JRutter, are you in Germany? If so, we should link up.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

lausch said:


> I've been a fan of the A1 ever since I saw this Audi UK video.
> 
> http://youtu.be/a1_qSH5DbxM





Ponto said:


> YES!!!
> 
> Love that video and the car.


Times 07700900461

This car, is why I am beginning to hate Audi! Soo many cool cars . . . that we will never see 

I have no problem dropping $5k for a trip over the pond, renting one, but feeding this addiction could get rather expensive 

So, should I leave Audi, when I have the chance? Will I regret it?

I will answer the second question. Yes!:laugh: :wave:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Hey, would you look at that! Sweet tail lights


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> Hey, would you look at that! Sweet tail lights


I'm actually impressed you mocked up the proper license plate and everything. 

I've thought about it. But meh. Better thing to spend 270 dollars on than a personalized plate. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

$270? Jeezus! It is like $50 here.

Bet his wheels are plastidipped as well. :thumbup:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

npace said:


> So, am I the only one that doesn't get the direction the owner took this car in when modding it? I mean, it's got American cop SWAT stuff everywhere, German plates, overstated wheels with a side of bling, and a luxury looking interior (not really like an upgraded cop car). Not that any of it is bad or anything (except maybe the urban camo wrap), but I think it's odd. I guess there's no accounting for taste.





JRutter said:


> $270? Jeezus! It is like $50 here.
> 
> Bet his wheels are plastidipped as well. :thumbup:


Yeah that's nuts. It's $30 here I think, $50 for special edition vanity plates..

Though in Delaware there are people crazy enough to spend upwards of $500,000 for plates. Yes, more than half a million dollars.. for a license plate..

Our plates started off at 1, then 2, etc. The lower the number, the more people want to pay for it. It's a status thing in the state. Ridiculous. I just want one of the black tags which can be had for $100. They're simply clean looking.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

The numbers on that plate need some smoke lamin-x. So brite!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Ya but then that plate is yours for ever for the 270. 

Mind you our registration is 80 bucks a year. Separate from insurance. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Why did they shoot this in slowmo? =)


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

lausch said:


> Why did they shoot this in slowmo? =)


lol, I know. It was on a track going the speed limit.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

abadidol said:


>


this made my day.... damn I miss my coupe quattro.


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

Yes! It's such a well done example of one too! It's a friend of a friend's, they were at the "40s in a bag" rally last weekend.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

How about a Sport Quattro?


























Such Kevlar!


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

Damn, that thing is nice!


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Smoked tails from the factory. #aheadofmytime


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Not much margin for error on a road like that. Hot exhaust on dry foliage. RIP.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

BeeAlk said:


>


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VrFV5r8cs0


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Hey now...


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


QFT


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

post of the year  lots of hot chiks


----------



## gls 1.8T cali-golf (Oct 22, 2007)

:heart::heart:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

My car on Google maps.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

[video]https://instagram.com/p/3uC7-siqL2/[/video]

BONER ACTIVATED


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

:wave: work has been busy


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

. . .


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Well while all the PNW people were enjoying Leavenworth I got to enjoy race for a cure track side... and see a P1 rip up a the track from 2 feet away!! Here are some of my pictures from it. 

Unfff P1 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

P1 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

CSP_6192 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

Ferarri by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

Mm Cup Car by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

CSP_6140 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

CSP_6019 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

CSP_6005 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

CSP_5905 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

CSP_5892 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

CSP_5882-2 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

nice photos!
so, are you cured now? (from audi-itis?)


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

SilverSquirrel said:


> nice photos!
> so, are you cured now? (from audi-itis?)


NOPE.

CSP_6154 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Mad camberz yo!


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

At Pike's Peak now.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

And just like that.. the plasti dipping of headlights trend begins.


Pike's Peak is an awesome place. I'd love to go back for an event.


----------



## mypixeladdiction (Dec 1, 2011)

Almost went to the Friday event at Pikes Peak since we could have gotten free tickets, but decided to stay home and do some work around the house.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Just off the plane from Switzerland:


----------



## mypixeladdiction (Dec 1, 2011)

:drool:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

JRutter said:


> Just off the plane from Switzerland:



This is where I'd normally Photoshop it into my driveway and post to social media if I were my cousin Fred.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

ceese said:


> This is where I'd normally Photoshop it into my driveway and post to social media if I were my cousin Fred.


nice 7 but i'll take this 3 any day of the week

https://www.flickr.com/photos/monsterwraps/sets/72157645951853848/


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Happy 4th of July!


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

I suspect that there is some sort of subtext in this video beyond patriotism.


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Tcardio said:


> nice 7 but i'll take this 3 any day of the week
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/monsterwraps/sets/72157645951853848/



Those 2 doors sure look good ...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Bronco said:


> Those 2 doors sure look good ...


And I still like the 4 doors better lol.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

This thread hasn't been getting enough love lately.


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

ceese said:


> This thread hasn't been getting enough love lately.


1:57 I use this move in Forza 4 all the time.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

ceese said:


>


Wow... So many of those crashes would not have happened if drivers just knew how to;
A. Let off the gas
B. Let off the brake
C. Turn into the slide
D. Both A. and C.
E. Both B. and C.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

ceese said:


> This thread hasn't been getting enough love lately.


anencephalics!


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Canadian road rage


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

BeeAlk said:


> Canadian road rage


That's so Canadian. I'm talking about the pink shorts too.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

ceese said:


> That's so Canadian. *I'm talking about the pink shorts too.*


Yeah, at first I thought I was watching Ponto getting into a shove match.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> Yeah, at first I thought I was watching Ponto getting into a shove match.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

npace said:


>


Maybe you can go live with the Danish.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> Maybe you can go live with the Danish.


I've lived with the Danish for an entire year. It's fantastic.

Also my shorts are salmon color ok. 





Jeesh. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

Earlier this week while commuting home on the 405 north from Orange county to L.A. county I saw a white A3 coming up the car pool lane with a Thule roof box. As it drove by I notice that it was a S3 TDI. It was then when the chest pains began and I started to lose consideration in my driving. With the pain I was enduring I could not reach for my phone to document this rarity. :vampire:


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Rogerthat said:


> Earlier this week while commuting home on the 405 north from Orange county to L.A. county I saw a white A3 coming up the car pool lane with a Thule roof box. As it drove by I notice that it was a S3 TDI. It was then when the chest pains began and I started to lose consideration in my driving. With the pain I was enduring I could not reach for my phone to document this rarity. :vampire:


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

s3 wanna be ?


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

There's a white 06 premium with S3 badges I see all the time in Seattle. Complete base model with OEM suspension and wheels but S3 badges. I think they add 10HP


----------



## mypixeladdiction (Dec 1, 2011)

ceese said:


> There's a white 06 premium with S3 badges I see all the time in Seattle. Complete base model with OEM suspension and wheels but S3 badges. I think they add 10HP


What's the cost per HP on that one? Seems like a good mod.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

mypixeladdiction said:


> What's the cost per HP on that one? Seems like a good mod.


way better than a tune  I'am going full size S3 badge on my boot next week


----------



## mypixeladdiction (Dec 1, 2011)

You should get like 20 of them and just stick them all over the outside. That'd be some mad HP.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

mypixeladdiction said:


> You should get like 20 of them and just stick them all over the outside. That'd be some mad HP.


Nah. The added weight and wind resistance negates the hp gain. Besides, I'm pretty sure the 10hp gain is in binary so it's really just 2hp... Even less at the wheels.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Paging Ponto...get ya some...I don't have a downhill bike otherwise, you know...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

TBomb said:


> Paging Ponto...get ya some...I don't have a downhill bike otherwise, you know...


Aww yeaaa! 

Just finished a 24 hour race this weekend with some buddies. So tired. Such an epic race though. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

TBomb said:


> Paging Ponto...get ya some...I don't have a downhill bike otherwise, you know...


Best part of the video is 1:40


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Ah the good ol bump days. And ya that video is nuts. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Something I could see Ponto doing


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Something I could see Ponto doing


You looked so distraught here, Johnny. :laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> You looked so distraught here, Johnny. :laugh:


I wasn't sure how to handle the situation.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> I wasn't sure how to handle the situation.


Love the pink sweater too.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Don't be jelly


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

JRutter said:


>


That is one of the coolest A3's I've seen to date. I love the white walls. I kind of wish they would have done a little of the accelerated rust look that was popular on the MK3s a few years ago.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Can that driver even see over the dash?
How old is he? 7?


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

JRutter said:


>


so respectfully disrespectful! I love it


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

JRutter said:


>


+10,000 scene points


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Not a fan. :thumbdown:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> Not a fan. :thumbdown:


I haz a question for you...

Few weekends ago, I went to replace my rear struts as well as rear control arms. To do that, I had to disconnect the line for the bags. I now notice there's a leak in those corners. Can I just cut a bit off the air lines and reconnect? Wonder if somehow by removing them, something funky happened.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Don't be jelly


But I am.



JRutter said:


>


FFS. 

Plasti dip too probably.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> I haz a question for you...
> 
> Few weekends ago, I went to replace my rear struts as well as rear control arms. To do that, I had to disconnect the line for the bags. I now notice there's a leak in those corners. Can I just cut a bit off the air lines and reconnect? Wonder if somehow by removing them, something funky happened.


It's possible. Do you have hard plastic lines? Sometimes they're finicky; you might be able to unseat and reseat them. Biggest tip is to use a proper tubing cutter:










This gives a square-cut, smooth end without kinking the tube. If you have all those features, then you're in good standing to have a good-sealing tube end. I'd try cutting off ~1/4" if you can spare it and reseat it and see if that helps.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Cool, going to try that.

I actually have one of these already that I found


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Cool, going to try that.
> 
> I actually have one of these already that I found


Same difference. Just make sure it's not pinching the tube as it cuts.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> Same difference. Just make sure it's not pinching the tube as it cuts.


Too bad I don't have spare tubing to test. Hopefully the mofo is sharp enough.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

I'd say like 90% of the time, recutting the line fixes the problem. However, if it doesn't and you can't figure it out, your fitting may be bad. I think my actual fitting is giving a reaaallyy slow leak. But it's the one on my leader line for the front bag and I can't get it off for the life of me...so whatever lol.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ultimatetaba said:


> I'd say like 90% of the time, recutting the line fixes the problem. However, if it doesn't and you can't figure it out, your fitting may be bad. I think my actual fitting is giving a reaaallyy slow leak. But it's the one on my leader line for the front bag and I can't get it off for the life of me...so whatever lol.


Hahaha if I didn't have e-level, I might actually be motivated to fix the super slow leak I have buuuuut the system just takes care of it so it's hard to care.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> Hahaha if I didn't have e-level, I might actually be motivated to fix the super slow leak I have buuuuut the system just takes care of it so it's hard to care.


All 4 of my e-level sensors broke :banghead:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> All 4 of my e-level sensors broke :banghead:


WTF? How? Mine have been installed way longer than yours and still work fine. I haven't had a single issue.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

http://www.nbc.com/saturday-night-live/video/red-flag/n13192


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> WTF? How? Mine have been installed way longer than yours and still work fine. I haven't had a single issue.


Well, for the fronts, my buddy and I thought we could get rid of clunking by spinning the bag down a bit. It worked, but we didn't adjust the front levels to compensate.

For the rears, I was on OEM shocks, then installed Koni yellows...again not adjusting the rear levels to compensate.

So, long story short, it was a genius move on my part.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

:facepalm:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Nice seatbelt effect


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

oh captain my captain


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Annnnnnnnd back on track :thumbup:


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Welcome @PreMier* :beer::beer:*


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

9 minutes, but descriptions like this:

One guy says, "Does it shift smooth?"

And the other engineer says, "Yeah, it shifts smooth."

And the first guy says, "How smooth?"

"Smoother than two Brazilian waxed bi-curious graphics majoring white girls in an inflatable kiddie pool filled with peach sherbert outside on a day when the humidity is eighty percent."

"...niccccce..."


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Ponto said:


> oh captain my captain


no
no
no
yes
yes


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

niiiiiiiiice


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

Holy Crap! R8 vs 1000cc. INSANE race in Eastern Europe (?).

https://www.youtube.com/embed/Y2HKBQMQmbw#t=116

(Sorry, couldn't figure out how to imbed the video)


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Bfi bump.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

What what?


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

^^LMFAO. Can't tell if the brunette is doing it wrong or doing it right lol


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

bump against heavy shift knobs for dsg that makes no sense. :screwy:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

I agree, don't see a reason why you would want that vs the s-tronic knobs we're installing. Guess it's 'different'.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> I agree, don't see a reason why you would want that vs the s-tronic knobs we're installing. Guess it's 'different'.


And why do we need a heavy knob for a dsg... not like its improving throws... haha


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Ponto said:


> And why do we need a heavy knob for a dsg... not like its improving throws... haha



I dunno, my girl likes the handling of my heavy knob. :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Ponto said:


> And why do we need a heavy knob for a dsg... not like its improving throws... haha


I have asked them to stop bumping their threads and all I receive is arrogant answers


----------



## mypixeladdiction (Dec 1, 2011)

Tcardio said:


> I have asked them to stop bumping their threads and all I receive is arrogant answers


You've already bought everything they're selling, they don't need to be nice to you anymore.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

mypixeladdiction said:


> You've already bought everything they're selling, they don't need to be nice to you anymore.


Truth!


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

mypixeladdiction said:


> You've already bought everything they're selling, they don't need to be nice to you anymore.


yeah and the same reason OEMPLUS closed

Roof rails next!


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

:wave:Brushed aluminum roof rail group buy!!!$


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

http://www.carscoops.com/2015/08/yes-audi-has-built-a3-cabriolet-with.html


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

HWUT^^ lol

I'd be down to S3 kit that and slam it and have it as my wedding limo :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

OMG I want it.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

I like the fact it's a prefacelift 8P - must have had a couple extra cars laying around.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)

underboob!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

*Slow clap*

Welcome, you'll fit right in here.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

That's what she said.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

PreMier said:


> underboob!


you forgot bikini bridge


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Supercharged V10.

I'll be in my bunk.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

JRutter said:


>


At first I was like: 

Then I was like: :what:

And finally settled on: :facepalm:

P.S. Windshield wiper broken?


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

MisterJJ said:


> At first I was like:
> 
> Then I was like: :what:
> 
> ...


I dig it. The source of inspiration is pretty clear:


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

MisterJJ said:


> At first I was like:
> 
> Then I was like: :what:
> 
> ...



JRutter, is this where your son got the idea of the red accents ?

MisterJJ, single wiper ... I always loved those, had one on my 1980 VW Scirocco 


BTW, check out:

- the blue/yellow, flying up in the air
- the white/red, the right rear tire really bending under the pressure

Is the flap on the hood providing extra air ? Does it open up less/more based on speed ?

Cheers,


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

BeeAlk said:


> I dig it. The source of inspiration is pretty clear:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Bronco said:


> MisterJJ, single wiper ... I always loved those, had one on my 1980 VW Scirocco


I had a scirocco with single wiper as well! But it didn't sit in the middle of the windshield... unless it broke... which it did frequently.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Bronco said:


> Is the flap on the hood providing extra air ? Does it open up less/more based on speed ?
> 
> Cheers,


My best guess is that it is fixed and utilized to provide ventilation inside the car, since the engine is in the rear :thumbup:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Bronco said:


> Is the flap on the hood providing extra air ? Does it open up less/more based on speed ?
> 
> Cheers,


Radiators are still up front on the R8 even with the engine in the rear. The hood vents are known as heat extractors, which do exactly what it sounds like.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

So after visiting Italy, I'm sad to report that I didn't really see any interesting Audi's to report. By the coast, there were a few A1s...but that's about all.

:beer::beer:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> So after visiting Italy, I'm sad to report that I didn't really see any interesting Audi's to report. By the coast, there were a few A1s...but that's about all.
> 
> :beer::beer:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh snap, totally won my bump war... Heavy shift knob locked. :laugh:


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

krazyboi said:


> So after visiting Italy, I'm sad to report that I didn't really see any interesting Audi's to report. By the coast, there were a few A1s...but that's about all.
> 
> :beer::beer:


thats interesting. there seems to be a cold war between Germany and Italy in terms of cars. no too much german cars on Italy and viceversa. 

Actually when Vidal (ex Juventus player) totalled his Ferrari while DUI, curiously the Bayern Muich hired him right away and gave him an Audi 

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/arturo-vidal-arrested-suspicion-drink-5896227 his ex italian car

http://www.latercera.com/noticia/de...uro-vidal-como-jugador-de-bayern-munich.shtml scroll down for his new Audi


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Bronco said:


> JRutter, is this where your son got the idea of the red accents ?


He was set on doing color accents from the day he got the car. Red = might as well go big.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> Oh snap, totally won my bump war... Heavy shift knob locked. :laugh:


Whoa!


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Oh snap, totally won my bump war... Heavy shift knob locked. :laugh:


thank you!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Tcardio said:


> thank you!


CELEBRATE!!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

NOOOOOO. 

Nemesis.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Ponto said:


> Oh snap, totally won my bump war... Heavy shift knob locked. :laugh:


LoL Hilarious, I'm seriously laughing at the new heavy weight DSG knob thread they started that is getting trolled by you guys. And the serious responses from BFI...

Edit: JRutter, you need to ask if they ever finished that video with their "knob in action". Mods: Those are BFIs words on the thread in question, not mine.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

npace said:


> LoL Hilarious, I'm seriously laughing at the new heavy weight DSG knob thread they started that is getting trolled by you guys. And the serious responses from BFI...
> 
> Edit: JRutter, you need to ask if they ever finished that video with their "knob in action". Mods: Those are BFIs words on the thread in question, not mine.


ha that would be good. 

NGP seems to be bumping more too...

BUMP AGAINST THEM.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Holy smokes, nearing a million views on this beauty. Shame theres not more posts though.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

We always knew we had lots of viewing b/c of the goods in this thread, but lack of participation. Makes those of us regular posters look bad.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> We always knew we had lots of viewing b/c of the goods in this thread, but lack of participation. Makes those of us regular posters look bad.


Yeah I am only 800ish posts of this thread now finally, at one point I think i had like 30% of the total posts... down to 15% now haha.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

362 kph? That's 225mph. Wut


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

BeeAlk said:


> 362 kph? That's 225mph. Wut


225 mph?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

MisterJJ said:


>



I love Germany.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

krazyboi said:


>


Holy I got too much free time at work post!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Tcardio said:


> Holy I got too much free time at work post!


Why does the 911 one look like some sort of Asian anime cartoon.


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

MisterJJ said:


>





ceese said:


> I love Germany.



East and West


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

jbrehm said:


> East and West


I even like the bit that divides them.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Why does the 911 one look like some sort of Asian anime cartoon.


It's because of the starry eyed surprise look


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

MisterJJ said:


>


yes a MAN should always be in that exact spot


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

These Gauges are pretty sick


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> These Gauges are pretty sick


Holy **** yea.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

If only there was a way to get air into the car.....

Seriously, gauges are cool, but I wouldn't be able to stand having one center vent blocked, let alone both of them.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

npace said:


> If only there was a way to get air into the car.....
> 
> Seriously, gauges are cool, but I wouldn't be able to stand having one center vent blocked, let alone both of them.


Oh they aren't like those other vents that have a ring around the outside that lets air through?


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

I think they look awesome but are totally out of place in our cars..


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

BeeAlk said:


> I think they look awesome but are totally out of place in our cars..


DUDE! Now you can get rid of those boring gauges behind the steering wheel, and put a big ass Tablet there instead, for surfing Vortex and watching porn while you drive!!!!!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

SilverSquirrel said:


> DUDE! Now you can get rid of those boring gauges behind the steering wheel, and put a big ass Tablet there instead, for surfing Vortex and watching porn while you drive!!!!!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


lol. While I know you are joking, I actually have a friend who is currently developing exactly that for his Touareg. Well, sort of exactly that.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

ceese said:


> These Gauges are pretty sick


I would like to ..... mmm get one of these


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

beealk said:


> i think they look awesome but are totally out of place in our cars..


eh....




YOU LOOK OUT OF PLACE.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Ponto said:


> YOU LOOK OUT OF PLACE.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

BeeAlk said:


> lol. While I know you are joking, I actually have a friend who is currently developing exactly that for his Touareg. Well, sort of exactly that.


Well, driving a Tourbag with one eye on the latest pirated download is one thing,
but driving an A3 invites dancing on the razors edge of grip and power, 
requiring intense concentration, focus, and zen like discipline. Distracted driving not encouraged here.


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## mypixeladdiction (Dec 1, 2011)

Give me the RS3 for ten thousand pounds more please...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

mypixeladdiction said:


> Give me the RS3 for ten thousand pounds more please...


Agreed, looks so much better. And with a tune my goodness it would be amazing.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Yes but there are some nice affordable supercharging options coming out for the 3.2 that put out a lot more power than a stock RS3 - I think I'll keep my car.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> Yes but there are some nice affordable supercharging options coming out for the 3.2 - I think I'll keep my car.


I am in the same boat for at least 2 or 3 more years  I ain't leaving ya just yet Jim.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> I am in the same boat for at least 2 or 3 more years  I ain't leaving ya just yet Jim.


I found an 06 Phantom black 3.2 with 36k miles in mint condition. Been playing with the idea of picking it up and selling mine since it hasn't been in any accidents and shouldn't have any of my phantoms. I was thinking that if I did you'd give me **** for copying you.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> I found an 06 Phantom black 3.2 with 36k miles in mint condition. Been playing with the idea of picking it up and selling mine since it hasn't been in any accidents and shouldn't have any of my phantoms. I was thinking that if I did you'd give me **** for copying you.


no I'd give you a fock you for getting rid of a lava grey... sigh i miss my Lava.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> no I'd give you a fock you for getting rid of a lava grey... sigh i miss my Lava.


I do love the Lava but a moonlight blue with the titanium package in 3.2 with under 50k miles would be a worthy replacement.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

ceese said:


> Yes but there are some nice affordable supercharging options coming out for the 3.2 that put out a lot more power than a stock RS3 - I think I'll keep my car.


Are you going to put a puffer on your car? That would be sweet. Then you and Johnny can have a race for A3 3.2 dominance. 

While the 3.2 is a great sounding engine, I love the sound of the inline 2.5 as well, plus I give it points for being unconventional. 

All things aside, however, and I would probably prefer the 3.2. That or, you know, ls swap. The internet tells me its cheap and will only take 15 minutes in my driveway.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

npace said:


> Are you going to put a puffer on your car? That would be sweet. Then you and Johnny can have a race for A3 3.2 dominance.
> 
> While the 3.2 is a great sounding engine, I love the sound of the inline 2.5 as well, plus I give it points for being unconventional.
> 
> All things aside, however, and I would probably prefer the 3.2. That or, you know, ls swap. The internet tells me its cheap and will only take 15 minutes in my driveway.



Dollars to doughnuts JR beats me to FI.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

ceese said:


> I do love the Lava but a moonlight blue with the titanium package in 3.2 with under 50k miles would be a worthy replacement.


I don't think that's the car in question...but if it is a facelift 3.2 with Euro headlights for sale in the US...show me where it is because I will buy it :laugh:


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

ceese said:


> Dollars to doughnuts JR beats me to FI.


Ha! you give up too easy. My car is taking so long to get to where I want.... and I have a complete plan with parts and everything. I even have most of the parts I need to finish. I thought I would have it done last summer. Time has killed me more than money. Part of the problem is I'm trying to do it all (or almost all) by myself. The only thing I'm not doing is the bottom end build, and I just got that setup for early next year between getting clearance from Household 6 and finding a competent engine builder that won't kill me on cost.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Ponto said:


> Well after a lengthy time of readin through the A3 threads. I will say I am really looking forward to getting one come spring. It can't come fast enough!
> 
> I just love Audi's
> 
> ...





MisterJJ said:


> First A3 forum post is in 9mu8 101 thread = Win
> 
> First A3 forum post in 9mu8 101 thread does not include pic of boobies = Major Fail



Dang first bump post September 19, 2012. Just missed my bump anniversary. 

and a good find whilst looking for my first post.


----------



## jnic290 (Sep 16, 2015)

Ponto said:


> Dang first bump post September 19, 2012. Just missed my bump anniversary.
> 
> and a good find whilst looking for my first post.


Good lord!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

very nice bumps.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

TBomb said:


> I don't think that's the car in question...but if it is a facelift 3.2 with Euro headlights for sale in the US...show me where it is because I will buy it :laugh:


2nd...do love the color too.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## jnic290 (Sep 16, 2015)

Ponto said:


>


Ponto, you're now one of my new favorite people.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

jnic290 said:


> Ponto, you're now one of my new favorite people.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Glad to be of service, I use to keep this bump page moving quite frequently. But this forum has sadly died a lot. 


Oh and morning everyone.


----------



## mypixeladdiction (Dec 1, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Glad to be of service, I use to keep this bump page moving quite frequently. But this forum has sadly died a lot.
> 
> 
> Oh and morning everyone.


All forums have. It's 2015. Hell vBulletin is 15 years old! That's a millennia in internet years.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

mypixeladdiction said:


> All forums have. It's 2015. Hell vBulletin is 15 years old! That's a millennia in internet years.


Truth, the birth of Facebook didn't help at all. Everyone is just on there now.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

:wave: work has been pretty busy the past couple weeks. hate it.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> :wave: work has been pretty busy the past couple weeks. hate it.


OG step it up JT. 

Now that Aldo's gone I just done even know anymore.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> OG step it up JT.
> 
> Now that Aldo's gone I just done even know anymore.


Everyone is leaving us. So sad.

How's the crib coming along?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Everyone is leaving us. So sad.
> 
> How's the crib coming along?


I know! Well he does still have his S3. 

House is good, haven't stopped by in a few days but as of Wednesday:

Front 2/3 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

Back by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Ponto said:


> Front 2/3 by Ryan Ponto


Is that the frame to support the ice blocks for the igloo?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

MisterJJ said:


> Is that the frame to support the ice blocks for the igloo?


Bingo, once the ice is all up we use the wood for fires to cook our whale blubber.


----------



## unoudid (Nov 20, 2012)

Ponto,

What's the material you are putting on the outside of the house? I'm trying to figure out what those building wrap flaps are for.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

unoudid said:


> Ponto,
> 
> What's the material you are putting on the outside of the house? I'm trying to figure out what those building wrap flaps are for.


those cover the seams of the OSB for when the ice melts in the spring.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

unoudid said:


> Ponto,
> 
> What's the material you are putting on the outside of the house? I'm trying to figure out what those building wrap flaps are for.





SilverSquirrel said:


> those cover the seams of the OSB for when the ice melts in the spring.


The entire outside of the house will have a vapour barrier prior to siding going on. The flaps are for the seams as silver mentioned. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## unoudid (Nov 20, 2012)

That's cool. I mainly deal with commercial architecture so it's always fun seeing residential stuff go together. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

unoudid said:


> That's cool. I mainly deal with commercial architecture so it's always fun seeing residential stuff go together.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll be sure to post more pictures as the build goes on!


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Drinking Sam Adams Boston ale tonight.
What's everyone drinking?


----------



## jjmc13 (May 29, 2015)

Whiskey Ginger for me


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Homebrew IPA off the keg.

I was introduced to more artisinal vermouth recently and have been sipping on that in the evenings as well. It is like bitters in different varieties other than the usual Angostura. Tastes like it has to be good for you. Need to pick up some more rye to make Manhattans with it...


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

JRutter said:


> Homebrew IPA off the keg.
> 
> I was introduced to more artisinal vermouth recently and have been sipping on that in the evenings as well. It is like bitters in different varieties other than the usual Angostura. Tastes like it has to be good for you. Need to pick up some more rye to make Manhattans with it...


You could call it your Manhattan project. Lol.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rye and ginger here

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## unoudid (Nov 20, 2012)

Schafly Pumpkin Ale and the a local sour beer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

SilverSquirrel said:


> You could call it your Manhattan project. Lol.


What does it say about me that I see Bozo the clown in that cloud?

edit: I knew it. Love image search.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

SilverSquirrel said:


> Drinking Sam Adams Boston ale tonight.
> What's everyone drinking?


Ovaltine


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

krazyboi said:


> :wave: work has been pretty busy the past couple weeks. hate it.


I'm with you. I feel like all I've done this summer is work.





SilverSquirrel said:


> Drinking Sam Adams Boston ale tonight.
> What's everyone drinking?


Relaxing with a six pack of Victory HopDevil after a 14 hour work day.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

JRutter said:


> What does it say about me that I see Bozo the clown in that cloud?
> 
> edit: I knew it. Love image search.


Awesome, I think.  If someone says, "bring in the clowns," I am running for the nuclear bomb shelter.  :laugh:



MisterJJ said:


> Ovaltine


x2

:wave:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

SilverSquirrel said:


> You could call it your Manhattan project. Lol.


best clown face evar


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

unoudid said:


> That's cool. I mainly deal with commercial architecture so it's always fun seeing residential stuff go together.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


CRW_1714 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

CRW_1717 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

CRW_1719 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

A3 Content. 

CRW_1735 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## unoudid (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks for those photos! The house looks like it's coming along nicely. Will it end up looking similar to the adjacent house? Or do you have any pictures of what it's supposed to look like when finished?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

unoudid said:


> Thanks for those photos! The house looks like it's coming along nicely. Will it end up looking similar to the adjacent house? Or do you have any pictures of what it's supposed to look like when finished?


Will be similar to the house on the left. I will have to get the exterior plans uploaded for ya.










Minus the front veranda, we weren't able to get it due to architectural controls and the neighboring houses already having them. And we only have 2 pairs of front windows not 3.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Will be similar to the house on the left. I will have to get the exterior plans uploaded for ya.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


garage for a3?


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

so happy for you! where are the kids?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Tcardio said:


> so happy for you! where are the kids?


Where's the ring first...


----------



## unoudid (Nov 20, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Where's the ring first...


Sounds like a familiar situation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

SilverSquirrel said:


> garage for a3?


Detached 22x22 garage in the back, will be getting pad and power and building the garage myself. 



Tcardio said:


> so happy for you! where are the kids?


What JT Said >>>


krazyboi said:


> Where's the ring first...





unoudid said:


> Sounds like a familiar situation
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which kids or the ring?


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Let's get this back on track....


----------



## unoudid (Nov 20, 2012)

How am I supposed to get on track with a ring when I get distracted by these pictures lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Well done Npace, thank you. 

Oh and I gotta give it to Audi, this commercial is actually awesome.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Well done Npace, thank you.
> 
> Oh and I gotta give it to Audi, this commercial is actually awesome.


x2. but are we getting that SPORTBACK here in the USA or Canada?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

SilverSquirrel said:


> x2. but are we getting that SPORTBACK here in the USA or Canada?


Yes, that's what I heard when A of A brought them to Quattrofest in Portland last year.


















































And of course, lol bump OG:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

JRutter said:


> And of course, lol bump OG:


No. THIS is lol bump OG:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

I still remember brown bikini girl all these years later. She got requoted over multiple pages. You're right though, lol BUMP girl is more evocative of the whole thread.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

SilverSquirrel said:


> x2. but are we getting that SPORTBACK here in the USA or Canada?


Well was originally Sportback in Etron and Tdi... now probably just Etron lol


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Ponto said:


> Well was originally Sportback in Etron and Tdi... now probably just Etron lol


TDI = Test Deception Included


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Well done Npace, thank you.
> 
> Oh and I gotta give it to Audi, this commercial is actually awesome.


 31 miles per charge

Bmw 81 miles per charge

I guess if I wanted an electric, I would pick the one with the best miles per charge


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)

@yeah_lenka


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Sportback Etron here, ya.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Tcardio said:


> 31 miles per charge
> 
> Bmw 81 miles per charge
> 
> I guess if I wanted an electric, I would pick the one with the best miles per charge


WHY YOU HERE THEN?! 

Go play with BMWHOREs.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

31 per charge. F that. I'll ride my bike.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Tcardio said:


> 31 miles per charge
> 
> Bmw 81 miles per charge
> 
> I guess if I wanted an electric, I would pick the one with the best miles per charge


Since miles per charge is apparently the only thing that matters, go with over 100 milse per charge:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

SilverSquirrel said:


> 31 per charge. F that.  I'll ride my bike.


^^^THIS !


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Ponto said:


> WHY YOU HERE THEN?!


for bewbs of course silly


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Tcardio said:


> for bewbs of course silly


Right of course my bad.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

A little late to the show but i3 > a3etron.

81 mpc as well as a backup gas generator to alleviate some of the range anxiety these cars tend to make you feel. When I had it for a few days I did over 200 miles with less than a gallon of gas and 3/4 charge. And I was really testing out all that torque most of the time I was driving it.

The i3's interior, while kind of reminiscent of the furniture you might find in Scandanavia, is awesome. It's just a great place to be. The whole thing is made of all types of space-age composite materials, from the "frame" and body panels, the dash, door panels, seats, bolsters, etc etc.

And it's so light weight. The torque it delivers makes it crazy fast at city speeds and tight twisty roads. it is very fun to drive. 

If I were going electric and spending less than $50k, the i3 would take it.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> A little late to the show but i3 > a3etron.
> 
> 81 mpc as well as a backup gas generator to alleviate some of the range anxiety these cars tend to make you feel. When I had it for a few days I did over 200 miles with less than a gallon of gas and 3/4 charge. And I was really testing out all that torque most of the time I was driving it.
> 
> ...


The Etron isn't full electric don't forget. 205hp and 250ish tq combined with the 1.4L 

Don't get me wrong the i3 looks amazing.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Ponto said:


> The Etron isn't full electric don't forget. 205hp and 250ish tq combined with the 1.4L


This is true - but sort of further supports my preference for the i3. I feel like the etron's setup is a compromise of both the petrol aspect and the electric aspect. Added complexity, cost, etc. 

I think I'm just not sold on the hybrid powertrain stuff. Maybe I'd have to drive around an etron for a few days to change my mind.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## unoudid (Nov 20, 2012)

Nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Happy Friday :beer:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

happy friday too JR!

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> I created a round sticker, standard 11x3 bumper sticker and a sweatshirt on zazzle. I just set up a zazzle page so they may not show up until tomorrow. Wouldn't let me set my commission to 0, it had to be 10% so anything that comes in from these I'll save until the spring levenworth drive and use it buy pitchers for any of you guys that are around that weekend.
> 
> *Change that - any profit from these I'll use towards setting up embroidery for a baseball hat*
> 
> ...


Dang how did I forget about these...


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

yeah, whatever happened to old liversquirrel?


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

JRutter said:


> yeah, whatever happened to old liversquirrel?


combine ingredients in crock pot, cook on low for 8 hrs.
one vidalia onion, chopped.
I can whole tomatos
2 cloves garlic
dash of Louisiana hot sauce
2 lbs of whole Liversquirrel. Remove the birdshot best you can 


Serve with cold homebrew


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Viva la lolbump


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

hahahahah I never saw this. Must be old, Pat (NBPTA3) hasn't been around since he sold his beatbox.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Checking in. Happy Friday everyone :beer:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> Dang how did I forget about these...


I must've missed that post. I'd go for the round one. Be like a little cult.


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

krazyboi said:


> Checking in. Happy Friday everyone :beer:


Yes, yes it will be. umpkin:


----------



## beep-beep (Sep 27, 2002)

who cares about i3. I want electric this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gFGX43vubM

or electric this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXqYbNEiW0Y

or even electric this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzcILdbrYYs

From transitive properties:

Merc > Atom > Tesla 85d > i8 > i3


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

House updates!! 

Our Street, house is the furthest one in frame being worked on. 

Our Street! by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

Rough in nearly complete. 

Wires and Stuff! by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

Master Bath

CRW_3077 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

Master Closet 

CRW_3080 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

Shingles!!

CRW_3087 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

Metal walkway! lol 

CRW_3056-3 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Ponto said:


> House updates!!
> 
> Rough in nearly complete.
> 
> Wires and Stuff! by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr



Great work, Ponto. I do like that raised living room :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Bronco said:


> Great work, Ponto. I do like that raised living room


You mean sunken? Lol 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## beep-beep (Sep 27, 2002)

good choice on no recessed lights 

BTW, are you going to run CAT6 around the house?

Also, probably my historical roots, but I would leave space by the shower for steam generator so you can have steam room.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Bronco said:


> Great work, Ponto. I do like that raised living room :thumbup:


I think that's the kitchen because plumbing.


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Ponto said:


> You mean sunken? Lol
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


Of course


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

So is it a sunken living room or a raised kitchen? SO CONFUSE.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

you get a countertop height in the kitchen, and it becomes a nice bar stool height from the living room. How many taps?
just watch that step. Granny ponto could break a hip!


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

Ponto said:


> CRW_3056-3 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


Are those windows narrow or do they just appear that way because they're tall?

Is there a garage? If so lets get some pics. It looks like a nice Canadian neighborhood to grow up in. :thumbup:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Cool vid of an Audi engine being assembled. Some lol-worthy moments as well.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Bronco said:


> Great work, Ponto. I do like that raised living room :thumbup:


Maur pics Ponto...I love construction. When is the house warming party?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Tcardio said:


> Maur pics Ponto...I love construction. When is the house warming party?


in igloo house warming never stop


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

I passed my emissions!!! Relief for another 2 years :beer:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Bastard.

I can't pass and I'm stuck scratching my head as to why. Quick refresher; APR STG2 software, Eurojet downpipe (2.5"?) with high-flow cat. No CEL or stored faults, but catalytic converter readiness status is "Failed or not ready". I don't get it. Is it literally just as simple as a bad cat? It's ~2 years old maybe 3, but I haven't put a ton of miles on it. I'd approximate not more than 20k. If it IS a bad cat, would I also have a CEL for o2 sensor reading(s) being out of whack?

Someone please help me. If it is the cat, it's not a big deal to replace, but I don't want to spend $180 to find out it's something else.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Rob Cote said:


> No CEL or stored faults, but catalytic converter readiness status is "Failed or not ready".


Did you reset any codes before having it tested? Car has to be driven a bit before it gets a "ready" status for emissions testing. How much it needs to be driven is not clearly defined, but some highway driving and retesting the next day is usually enough.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

MisterJJ said:


> Did you reset any codes before having it tested? Car has to be driven a bit before it gets a "ready" status for emissions testing. How much it needs to be driven is not clearly defined, but some highway driving and retesting the next day is usually enough.


I did, but I drove it quite a bit after that. I even tried the "set readiness" function in VCDS. No dice.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Rob Cote said:


> I did, but I drove it quite a bit after that. I even tried the "set readiness" function in VCDS. No dice.


I'm not sure if the "set readiness" works. I think it has to reset itself, which requires driving and on/off cycling. Maybe trying to set readiness is counting as a code reset and it has to go through it's cycle of setting readiness itself again.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> I did, but I drove it quite a bit after that. I even tried the "set readiness" function in VCDS. No dice.


You can use the obd2 check readiness to see what system is not ready . Will tell you what test is ok, pending, or failed


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

beep-beep said:


> good choice on no recessed lights
> 
> BTW, are you going to run CAT6 around the house?
> 
> Also, probably my historical roots, but I would leave space by the shower for steam generator so you can have steam room.


We will have a bunch of hanging lights, and some track lighting. But there is tons in the house. As for the Cat6.... nope didn't bother haha, CAT5 is run to the TV, Master and Office. Its not a forever house so not worried about steam room lol. Grew up with one though, they are super nice. 



SilverSquirrel said:


> I think that's the kitchen because plumbing.


The half stub wall is the limit of kitchen. Then Steps down to living room. 



Rob Cote said:


> So is it a sunken living room or a raised kitchen? SO CONFUSE.


Hhahahahaha



Tcardio said:


> Maur pics Ponto...I love construction. When is the house warming party?


I will get some more pictures soon good sir! And house warming? This summer most likely! 



Rob Cote said:


> in igloo house warming never stop


Naw she be ice cold baby. 


Main Floor Layout to clear the confused.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rogerthat said:


> Are those windows narrow or do they just appear that way because they're tall?
> 
> Is there a garage? If so lets get some pics. It looks like a nice Canadian neighborhood to grow up in. :thumbup:



Whoops missed yours!!

The windows are 30" wide if I recall correctly, they are fairly tall. 

Garage will be built by me come next summer, garage pad to be provided with power though. Ill be sure to get lots of pictures then! 

Neighborhood is very nice indeed. Drive to work will be shorter as well which is a bonus! 10 Minute bike ride to the river valley (largest green space inside city limits of any major north american city for you muricans about 22 times larger than Central Park lol)


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Is this what this thread has devolved into? "Happy Friday"s, squirrel gifs, and house updates?

I could open this thread at work and not even have to worry about it... :thumbdown:


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> Bastard.
> 
> I can't pass and I'm stuck scratching my head as to why. Quick refresher; APR STG2 software, Eurojet downpipe (2.5"?) with high-flow cat. No CEL or stored faults, but catalytic converter readiness status is "Failed or not ready". I don't get it. Is it literally just as simple as a bad cat? It's ~2 years old maybe 3, but I haven't put a ton of miles on it. I'd approximate not more than 20k. If it IS a bad cat, would I also have a CEL for o2 sensor reading(s) being out of whack?
> 
> Someone please help me. If it is the cat, it's not a big deal to replace, but I don't want to spend $180 to find out it's something else.


Did you try your O2 sensors? Usually you get readiness with a downpipe from the rear O2 sensor if it doesn't have a spacer.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

TBomb said:


> Is this what this thread has devolved into? "Happy Friday"s, squirrel gifs, and house updates?
> 
> I could open this thread at work and not even have to worry about it...


Why you gotta be like that. 

Side note. Jeep acquired 










Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

TBomb said:


> Is this what this thread has devolved into? "Happy Friday"s, squirrel gifs, and house updates?
> 
> I could open this thread at work and not even have to worry about it... :thumbdown:





TBomb said:


> Is this what this thread has devolved into? "Happy Friday"s, squirrel gifs, and house updates?
> 
> I could open this thread at work and not even have to worry about it... :thumbdown:





TBomb said:


> Is this what this thread has devolved into? "Happy Friday"s, squirrel gifs, and house updates?
> 
> I could open this thread at work and not even have to worry about it... :thumbdown:





TBomb said:


> Is this what this thread has devolved into? "Happy Friday"s, squirrel gifs, and house updates?
> 
> I could open this thread at work and not even have to worry about it... :thumbdown:





TBomb said:


> Is this what this thread has devolved into? "Happy Friday"s, squirrel gifs, and house updates?
> 
> I could open this thread at work and not even have to worry about it... :thumbdown:





TBomb said:


> Is this what this thread has devolved into? "Happy Friday"s, squirrel gifs, and house updates?
> 
> I could open this thread at work and not even have to worry about it... :thumbdown:





TBomb said:


> Is this what this thread has devolved into? "Happy Friday"s, squirrel gifs, and house updates?
> 
> I could open this thread at work and not even have to worry about it... :thumbdown:





TBomb said:


> Is this what this thread has devolved into? "Happy Friday"s, squirrel gifs, and house updates?
> 
> I could open this thread at work and not even have to worry about it... :thumbdown:





TBomb said:


> Is this what this thread has devolved into? "Happy Friday"s, squirrel gifs, and house updates?
> 
> I could open this thread at work and not even have to worry about it... :thumbdown:





TBomb said:


> Is this what this thread has devolved into? "Happy Friday"s, squirrel gifs, and house updates?
> 
> I could open this thread at work and not even have to worry about it... :thumbdown:





TBomb said:


> Is this what this thread has devolved into? "Happy Friday"s, squirrel gifs, and house updates?
> 
> I could open this thread at work and not even have to worry about it... :thumbdown:


Agreed. Am disappoint.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

So to clear up some confusion (and without quoting multiple pages here, because lazy) I have an o2 sensor spacer on the rear? (iirc) o2 sensor. Actually have an elbow AND a spacer on it. It's not a recent change, it's been like that and working faultlessly for a year or two. I used VCDS to check engine faults (none stored) and readiness (all passed EXCEPT catalytic converter). I used the set readiness procedure (hold the brake and full throttle, the car cycles engine speeds) and it did not change anything.

I could try replacing the o2 sensor, but I'm hesitant because my belief is that if it were malfunctioning, it would store a fault code in the engine controller. Am I correct in that assumption?

Same for the catalytic converter, if it were malfunctioning, I think it would store an o2 sensor fault (reading outside acceptable limits or something to that effect). Correct?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Agreed. Am disappoint.


Disappointed but didn't post any bumps. Terrible. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> So to clear up some confusion (and without quoting multiple pages here, because lazy) I have an o2 sensor spacer on the rear? (iirc) o2 sensor. Actually have an elbow AND a spacer on it. It's not a recent change, it's been like that and working faultlessly for a year or two. I used VCDS to check engine faults (none stored) and readiness (all passed EXCEPT catalytic converter). I used the set readiness procedure (hold the brake and full throttle, the car cycles engine speeds) and it did not change anything.
> 
> I could try replacing the o2 sensor, but I'm hesitant because my belief is that if it were malfunctioning, it would store a fault code in the engine controller. Am I correct in that assumption?
> 
> Same for the catalytic converter, if it were malfunctioning, I think it would store an o2 sensor fault (reading outside acceptable limits or something to that effect). Correct?



How much have you driven since last clearing codes? Keep driving, dont clear any codes, and eventually you will get a code if the o2 rediness doesnt set.

FYI in MA you will still pass inspection with one system not ready. depends on model year. and older cars can have 2 ot ready and still pass. Check the States website or ask at your inspection station.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Since everyone just complains and doesn't do anything here you go.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

SilverSquirrel said:


> How much have you driven since last clearing codes? Keep driving, dont clear any codes, and eventually you will get a code if the o2 rediness doesnt set.
> 
> FYI in MA you will still pass inspection with one system not ready. depends on model year. and older cars can have 2 ot ready and still pass. Check the States website or ask at your inspection station.


Interesting. I failed for that one readiness code being not ready. Everything else was fine he said. I haven't driven a LOT. I just haven't had time. I think my rejection sticker has lapsed by now, so I need to do it on the low and hope for the best. I will try more driving and see. Question, do you know if "failed or not ready" will change to "failed" if the amount of driving criteria has been met? In other words, any way to get the ambiguity out of "failed or not ready"?


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> Interesting. I failed for that one readiness code being not ready. Everything else was fine he said. I haven't driven a LOT. I just haven't had time. I think my rejection sticker has lapsed by now, so I need to do it on the low and hope for the best. I will try more driving and see. Question, do you know if "failed or not ready" will change to "failed" if the amount of driving criteria has been met? In other words, any way to get the ambiguity out of "failed or not ready"?


http://massvehiclecheck.state.ma.us/about_whywhat.html#emissions

read the whole page, but....



> Readiness. Is your vehicle’s OBD system “ready” to be tested? As your vehicle drives, the OBD system checks the performance of various emissions-related components and systems. If the OBD system has not performed enough of these self-checks, your vehicle is “not ready” for an emissions test.
> 
> To pass the emissions test:
> *
> ...


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> So to clear up some confusion (and without quoting multiple pages here, because lazy) I have an o2 sensor spacer on the rear? (iirc) o2 sensor. Actually have an elbow AND a spacer on it. It's not a recent change, it's been like that and working faultlessly for a year or two. I used VCDS to check engine faults (none stored) and readiness (all passed EXCEPT catalytic converter). I used the set readiness procedure (hold the brake and full throttle, the car cycles engine speeds) and it did not change anything.
> 
> I could try replacing the o2 sensor, but I'm hesitant because my belief is that if it were malfunctioning, it would store a fault code in the engine controller. Am I correct in that assumption?
> 
> Same for the catalytic converter, if it were malfunctioning, I think it would store an o2 sensor fault (reading outside acceptable limits or something to that effect). Correct?


Well, the cat can't talk to the ecu with anything except the o2 sensors, so that's why I suggested it. I'm not sure about what parameters the ecu uses, but one set will give you a fault for the cat, and one for the o2 sensor, and both... well, you get the idea. The fact that you have a spacer actually makes me think it's more likely to be the o2, because it's telling the ecu something it doesn't like. It could be fouled, or the sensor could be faulty. 

Either way, it's a cheaper fix than the cat itself. The other possibility is that the front o2 isn't picking up enough on the pre-cat side. If an o2 is faulty, it will store a code for the o2, but only if it's sending an intermittent or no signal at all. If it is sending information, but it's incorrect because the sensor is fouled, the ecu won't know that. If you're sure it isn't the o2, maybe send a message to audimechanic and see if he has some ideas.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Awesome info thanks you guys. This is really helpful. Whenever I get some time I have some leads to pursue. I super appreciate it.




See you guys, lol bump hasn't gone to complete **** yet! :heart::heart::wave::laugh:


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Why you gotta be like that.
> 
> Side note. Jeep acquired
> 
> ...


Get at me after lift and 35s with lockers.

no monster truck no care


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> Get at me after lift and 35s with lockers.
> 
> no monster truck no care


Haha well gonna drive as is for the winter. If it holds up over winter summer might become our camp mobile and get some love. 










Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

PreMier said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


So excellent it requires a repost. 

Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Ponto said:


> Disappointed but didn't post any bumps. Terrible.
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


I'm only here to spectate. You da real MVP.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Ultimatetaba said:


> I'm only here to spectate. You da real MVP.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Ponto bump


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Tcardio said:


> Ponto bump


you rang?


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Ponto said:


> Since everyone just complains and doesn't do anything here you go.


Hot girl with glasses is hot.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

npace said:


> Hot girl with glasses is hot.


Mmhmm


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

One of my ex gfs thought chicks with glasses were hot too.. so she would put on fake (no prescription) glasses before we would fk because it turned HER on. 

She was crazy as hell, but boy do I miss those days sometimes.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> One of my ex gfs thought chicks with glasses were hot too.. so she would put on fake (no prescription) glasses before we would fk because it turned HER on.
> 
> She was crazy as hell, but boy do I miss those days sometimes.


wait what...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

The gf's sister doesn't have glasses... but steals the gf's for photos. 



















stolen from ig lol.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

BeeAlk said:


> One of my ex gfs thought chicks with glasses were hot too.. so she would put on fake (no prescription) glasses before we would fk because it turned HER on.
> 
> She was crazy as hell, but boy do I miss those days sometimes.


pic of crazy ex ic:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

I think the idea is that as guys we no longer have to choose between ginger and Maryanne.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

krazyboi said:


> pic of crazy ex ic:


I have a bunch saved on a CD somewhere lol.. if I can find it I'll post up all the non x-rated ones :laugh:

Otherwise, here's one from her fb, on the right:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

ceese said:


> I think the idea is that as guys we no longer have to choose between ginger and Maryanne.


Mary Ann :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> I have a bunch saved on a CD somewhere lol.. if I can find it I'll post up all the non x-rated ones :laugh:
> 
> Otherwise, here's one from her fb, on the right:


I approve.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

ceese said:


> I think the idea is that as guys we no longer have to choose between ginger and Maryanne.


What is rinkled, and smells like ginger?

god im old


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Siding! by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

yeaa we got color now!! And front entrance pillars! 

Second coat of drywall mud is on the inside as well. Gottta edit some more and I will post them later.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Start of siding

CRW_3332 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

rough in complete

CRW_3319 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

bam drywall and 1st coat of mud

CRW_3353 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

back side of the house being sided. 

CRW_3341 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Ponto said:


> CRW_3353 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


No large corner radius? Is that trend dead? I always thought it looked odd where the color changed between rooms.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

MisterJJ said:


> No large corner radius? Is that trend dead? I always thought it looked odd where the color changed between rooms.


wat. there's no color yet.

also poncho, where your yard at homeboy? How you goin "GET OFF MY RON!"?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

MisterJJ said:


> No large corner radius? Is that trend dead? I always thought it looked odd where the color changed between rooms.


Yeah back to the metal round corners it seems, I never liked how the large radius tied into the base boards anyways. 



Rob Cote said:


> wat. there's no color yet.
> 
> also poncho, where your yard at homeboy? How you goin "GET OFF MY RON!"?


He meant ultimately... 

Yard is mud right now... / loaded with sheetrock, man they make a mess.

Also put about 600 miles on the jeep already lol

JEEP! by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Yeah back to the metal round corners it seems, I never liked how the large radius tied into the base boards anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like i know what it means by definition...but what is "large"? I don't think I've ever seen this design. Can't picture it.

But like where will your yard even go? It's just all houses. :thumbdown:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> Like i know what it means by definition...but what is "large"? I don't think I've ever seen this design. Can't picture it.
> 
> But like where will your yard even go? It's just all houses. :thumbdown:


Large radius 










Metal cornder (used in my house)










Anmd I take it you've never been to a new subdivision in the burbs... I've got about 30ft from my house to my garage, little over 10ft of side yard on the one side. And it's not even the smallest of lots. Entire lot is 120 ft long, 30ft wide at the front and 45ft wide at the back.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Large radius
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the heck, I still have no idea of scale. Is that like 3" radius? what the **** even is that why? Like, all my **** has corners, do you realize how ****ing retarded that would be to put a table in the "corner" of that room? what the ****??!? :banghead: Good move going with the corner bead.

Yes, I have but what the heck you're in Canadia, I thought everyone had like 10 acres of forest with a cabin in the center.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> What the heck, I still have no idea of scale. Is that like 3" radius? what the **** even is that why? Like, all my **** has corners, do you realize how ****ing retarded that would be to put a table in the "corner" of that room? what the ****??!? :banghead: Good move going with the corner bead.
> 
> Yes, I have but what the heck you're in Canadia, I thought everyone had like 10 acres of forest with a cabin in the center.


Typically the round corners are put on outside corners.... 

And well if I built at my dad's I could have a ton, but thats over an hour drive from the city. (We grew up with about 360 acres)

The 'driveway'

Entrance by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


The Farm by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


The Valley by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

I've never seen that round corner stuff in any house I've been in.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

BeeAlk said:


> I've never seen that round corner stuff in any house I've been in.


It's been trendy on new homes for a while. As soon as you paint one room a different color it looks really odd where the colors meet on a radius. I've been in one house that had large (like 3") radius on all inside and outside corners in the home. At first it's like "hmm... interesting", but then it just looks odd.


----------



## mypixeladdiction (Dec 1, 2011)

MisterJJ said:


> It's been trendy on new homes for a while. As soon as you paint one room a different color it looks really odd where the colors meet on a radius. I've been in one house that had large (like 3") radius on all inside and outside corners in the home. At first it's like "hmm... interesting", but then it just looks odd.


That's how my house is. It's lame. I'm not a fan of the person who came up with the idea for rounded corners.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Looks like a pueblo turned inside out


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Glad I'm not the only one that hasn't seen it. Has anyone done a fade on the curve between colors? That's the only way I could think of to smoothly transition.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> What the heck, I still have no idea of scale. Is that like 3" radius? what the **** even is that why? Like, all my **** has corners, do you realize how ****ing retarded that would be to put a table in the "corner" of that room? what the ****??!? :banghead: Good move going with the corner bead.
> 
> Yes, I have but what the heck you're in Canadia, I thought everyone had like 10 acres of forest with a cabin in the center.


i love thread. it just keeps getting better:heart:

btw its called a bullnose corner bead. originally made for renovating victorian plaster details done the old school way. Its good in a hallway, for example, where you go around a corner and dont want to bang into a sharp edge if you are moving furniture or are sleepy or drunk. 

3/4" radius is a nice detail. the bigger ones look goofy imho. A bitch to blend in at the ceiling and the baseboard.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

SilverSquirrel said:


> i love thread. it just keeps getting better:heart:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Suddenly craving a glass of warm milk.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

SilverSquirrel said:


> Suddenly craving a glass of warm milk.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

you have a room downstairs too?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Like a basement you mean? Lol 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

I will left this here, it has some good content material  

http://vidmax.com/gallery/127087-girls-with-a-great-booty-is-perfect-for-a-selfie-45-photos-/1


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

And we have light! ****ty cell pictures for now. 




























Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Rogerthat said:


>


Well, I guess Canadians are know for being patient as well... http://national.deseretnews.com/article/2596/in-emergency-rooms-canadians-play-the-waiting-game.html


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

MisterJJ said:


> Well, I guess Canadians are know for being patient as well... http://national.deseretnews.com/article/2596/in-emergency-rooms-canadians-play-the-waiting-game.html





In emergency rooms said:


> One in 10 Canadian patients will wait eight hours in the emergency room before being examined, although four hours is the average wait time for most Canadians, the survey found.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Note to all my Canadian friends - 

Not bacon:










*This*, is bacon:









That is all.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

npace said:


> Note to all my Canadian friends -
> 
> Not bacon:
> 
> ...


I prefer bacon bacon and not that other 'Canadian' bacon to be honest. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Agreed!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Proper house pictures 

House! by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

Kitchen by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

Back Yard! by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I mean, bacon is kind of a misnomer in that case, innit? Just call it like it is; it's ****ing ham.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

I would think that with all that open space up there you would put more distance between the homes. Or are they huddled together for warmth? Or do you just want all the neighbors to hear you when you say "sorry"?

P.S. I went to Disneyland yesterday and I saw a Canadian:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

MisterJJ said:


> I would think that with all that open space up there you would put more distance between the homes. Or are they huddled together for warmth? Or do you just want all the neighbors to hear you when you say "sorry"?
> 
> P.S. I went to Disneyland yesterday and I saw a Canadian:


Urban sprawl being minimized. Now that Edmonton is breaching a million people they are tightening up, have introduced zero lot lines, infill projects splitting up old massive lots (150ft by 50 or 60ft even) Now those are the cats ass for lots, but we wanted new so we are stuck with 114ftx30ft front 40ft back


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

If you don't mind me asking, what's a postage stamp of land worth up there? Do you even have postage stamps or is that a freedom thing?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what's a postage stamp of land worth up there? Do you even have postage stamps or is that a freedom thing?


Postage stamp of land? We have postage stamps. For you know. Sending mail. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Ponto said:


> Postage stamp of land? We have postage stamps. For you know. Sending mail.


Surprisingly, they actually call the mailboxes, mailboxes, instead of post boxes, like Europe. Although they paint them red like it's some kind of emergency. Maybe it's easier to see in the snow.

In Europe they go to the Post Office to buy Postage to put on their Post that is put in a Post Box.

We go to the Post Office to buy Postage to put on Mail that we put in a Mailbox. :screwy:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

MisterJJ said:


> Surprisingly, they actually call the mailboxes, mailboxes, instead of post boxes, like Europe. Although they paint them red like it's some kind of emergency. Maybe it's easier to see in the snow.
> 
> In Europe they go to the Post Office to buy Postage to put on their Post that is put in a Post Box.
> 
> We go to the Post Office to buy Postage to put on Mail that we put in a Mailbox. :screwy:


Red for Canada. Because Beavers.


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

Below is a list of cool things about Canada:





















































































































.
:laugh:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Rogerthat said:


> Below is a list of cool things about Canada:
> 
> .
> :laugh:


Is that snow? Now, now... they do like maple syrup so they can't be all bad. But...


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

MisterJJ, I'm disappointed. You have time for this ^^^ but no pics of the new ride yet?


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

npace said:


> MisterJJ, I'm disappointed. You have time for this ^^^ but no pics of the new ride yet?


 yeah we wanna see pics of new whip :beer:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

npace said:


> MisterJJ, I'm disappointed. You have time for this ^^^ but no pics of the new ride yet?


That's work time... doesn't count. Wife keeps getting home late and it's dark too darn early now. I'm not up North there with the "midnight-sun" and all. 

P.S. I used to live in Alaska. I remember the all-night daylight as well as going to school before the sun comes up and getting out of school and the sun has gone down.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Ponto - house is coming along nicely, but I think you forgot the garage 


It's been a while since I stopped by. I actually miss this sub forum, and this thread specifically. I got back into another 4 door hatch with a 2016 Golf R, 6MT, Oryx White. Suspension and a handful of other small mods have already been purchased. :thumbup:


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

Rush is awesome, all powerful and I love them.
Rush is from Canada.








Does that make Canada the same? 

God damn it!


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

t_white said:


> Ponto - house is coming along nicely, but I think you forgot the garage
> 
> 
> It's been a while since I stopped by. I actually miss this sub forum, and this thread specifically. I got back into another 4 door hatch with a 2016 Golf R, 6MT, Oryx White. Suspension and a handful of other small mods have already been purchased. :thumbup:


eff you! so jelly. post some pics of that whip. if no more audi wagons then thats my next whip and color!


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Rogerthat said:


> Rush is awesome, all powerful and I love them.
> Rush is from Canada.
> 
> 
> ...


God damn it is that Pye Dubois never had his poems published or are to be found in any written form by the public. So would love to read" Louis the Lawyer"


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

F*ck Canadians and I mean that for real!

[URL="







[/URL]

Can't beat her cornering skills!


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

Tcardio, did you source that image from the early days of the internet, because the image quality is phenomenally terrible. :laugh:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Rogerthat said:


> Tcardio, did you source that image from the early days of the internet, because the image quality is phenomenally terrible. :laugh:


Helllooooo.. an effing Canadian took the shot! I just posted it

Taken by an American

[URL="








[/URL]


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

t_white said:


> Ponto - house is coming along nicely, but I think you forgot the garage
> 
> 
> It's been a while since I stopped by. I actually miss this sub forum, and this thread specifically. I got back into another 4 door hatch with a 2016 Golf R, 6MT, Oryx White. Suspension and a handful of other small mods have already been purchased. :thumbup:


Holy smokes! At least you got another white car... lets see pictures!! 

And thanks, Garage will be out back - I will be building it this coming summer.


----------



## gpan (Aug 8, 2012)

*Greetings from Singapore!*


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi guys :wave:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Hi guys :wave:


haaay


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

O hi pat


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

*Photodump*































































































































Merry Christmas Bump


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Also worth noting we are over 1 million views now.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Ponto said:


> we are over 1 million views now.


I wonder why... :laugh::laugh:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Ponto said:


>


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> I wonder why... :laugh::laugh:


Lots of lurkers, not many posters. Otherwise this thread would be booming.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Definitely did not see that. Not sure if good eyes or bad eyes on your part.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Ponto said:


> Definitely did not see that. Not sure if good eyes or bad eyes on your part.


Just a matter of staring long enough...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

That is a completely acceptable reason. 

I task you to find all the storm trooper masks. 





























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

There were stormtrooper masks?

Oh yeah, and Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Merry Christmas and thanks for all the fun!


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Christmas gifts:


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Sunday Bump:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Happy new year!


----------



## mypixeladdiction (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Wonder what they are looking at


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Wonder what they are looking at


I was out for stroll.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Wonder what they are looking at


come on people...they are on the second floor of Ponto's new house and all are waiting for him to come home


----------



## gpan (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm ok with that. 

Ugh first week back to work is serious struggles.


----------



## mypixeladdiction (Dec 1, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Ugh first week back to work is serious struggles.


Yeah, this has not been a fun week after being off work for so long. We also noticed a leak in the roof on our vaulted ceiling. It's either a leak in the roof which was just replaced a year ago, our HVAC is pumping moisture into the attic, or the attic ventilation system is screwed and we have a ton of moisture buildup in there. Either way it's going to be a total pita and has just made this week even worse.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh **** that sucks!! 

Our cabinet doors are all getting replaced in the new kitchen, handles installed wrong. Bonus is i get to keep all the cabinet doors!! Can anyone say matching cabinets in the garage... Gloss white is gonna be so baller.


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

Happy Friday!


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Oh **** that sucks!!
> 
> Our cabinet doors are all getting replaced in the new kitchen, handles installed wrong. Bonus is i get to keep all the cabinet doors!! Can anyone say matching cabinets in the garage... Gloss white is gonna be so baller.


Ikea?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

SilverSquirrel said:


> Ikea?


Lol no its Kitchen Craft, which is a subsidiary of MasterBrand Cabinets, Inc


----------



## mypixeladdiction (Dec 1, 2011)

Do you get to pick everything that goes in or is it all up to the builder?


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

JRutter said:


>


Gap Bump!


----------



## gpan (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Tcardio said:


> Gap Bump!


yes!!!!



gpan said:


>


double yess!!!!


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Ponto's new fridge ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

yes another Canadien bump! Hey Ponto, can you see Russia from your house?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Tcardio said:


> yes another Canadien bump! Hey Ponto, can you see Russia from your house?


Yup. 

Snapped this of putin the other day. He was just out for a stroll on his bear.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## gpan (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JRutter said:


>


repost... 99% sure I've seen that one before... little young for you eh JR?? 

But no care, excellent post.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Ponto said:


> little young for you eh JR??


ouch! just trying to keep this on the first page single-handedly lately. wait, that doesn't sound good...


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

It's cold outside...


----------



## gpan (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

I think I'm gonna have nightmares

Sent from my Igloo


All better now


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Agreed. ^^^^


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

npace said:


> Agreed. ^^^^


I'm all for fit girls. But I don't know exactly what that is. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Ponto, edit your top page post with an eye cleansing photo. There's a good chap.

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

I usually refrain from dating girls who say...Hey are you gonna eat that? cuz dat girl eats alot of protein


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Much better, thanks!

Also:










Audi content.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

JRutter said:


>


umm... i'll take a 3.2 exhaust note and launch control over this car any day of the week. what a snore


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Tcardio said:


> umm... i'll take a 3.2 exhaust note and launch control over this car any day of the week. what a snore


Pretty cool for what it is - I'm with you on the 3.2 though.


----------



## beep-beep (Sep 27, 2002)

npace said:


> It's cold outside...


Are these from Quebec?


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Does it matter?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

npace said:


> Does it matter?


Best response!


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Wonder how many pics were taken before someone told her that she's never going to get those chains on like that. :laugh: Priorities!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JRutter said:


> Wonder how many pics were taken before someone told her that she's never going to get those chains on like that. :laugh: Priorities!


Wonder how many pictures were taken before it turned into a bad porno you mean?

also fixed top post.


----------



## mypixeladdiction (Dec 1, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Wonder how many pictures were taken before it turned into a bad porno you mean?
> 
> also fixed top post.


Totes. It's from carstuckgirls.com


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

House update!!

Possesion date is March 30th.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)

sorry! Julia Gilas should make up for it


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

So how's winter treating everyone? I'm getting tired of the wind mussing up my hair.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

MisterJJ said:


> So how's winter treating everyone? I'm getting tired of the wind mussing up my hair.


They're calling for 3-5" tomorrow :facepalm:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Sposta get about a foot tonight. It's already coming down though. Stay safe, fellow new englanders.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Currently enjoying 2nd big snow storm in 4 days. School cancelled. The boy is home with me, and we are watching the puppy bowl and eating leftover tacos.
Too lazy to organize the garage, so the a3 is getting buried.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Relevant


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Excellent

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

JRutter said:


> Relevant


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

^she is perfection my goodness.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BUMP


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Hello?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Friday and all


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

And another.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Anyone out there?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Anyone out there?


No. No one here.:wave:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> No. No one here.:wave:


I noticed. 


Sent from my Igloo


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Sorry, I was running errands all day and did a few maintenance items on my car. What's the 3,000,000 represent?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

npace said:


> Sorry, I was running errands all day and did a few maintenance items on my car. What's the 3,000,000 represent?


3 million? Where do you see that?

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Besides OG Lol thread, forgot we had this one too that got killed

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5193109-The-new-and-improved-lol-bump


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh how far we have come. #lolbump

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## gpan (Aug 8, 2012)

Old skool....both!


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

gpan said:


> Old skool....both!


That would look great poster sized and hanging in my garage.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

ceese said:


> That would look great poster sized and hanging in my garage.


no laser though


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Why does a 30 dollar alarm clock automatically change the time for daylight savings but a 30 thousand dollar car doesn't? :screwy:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

MisterJJ said:


> Why does a 30 dollar alarm clock automatically change the time for daylight savings but a 30 thousand dollar car doesn't? :screwy:


Because DST is dumb and our A3s know it.


----------



## unoudid (Nov 20, 2012)

been awhile since I've peaked my head in here. Thanks for keeping up the tough work!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

unoudid said:


> been awhile since I've peaked my head in here. Thanks for keeping up the tough work!


It's a challenge for sure. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Spring break is coming!


----------



## gpan (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## gpan (Aug 8, 2012)

JRutter said:


>


I'll take camel toe for the win, Alex

But man, she's cute too....:heart::heart:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

gpan said:


>



for the love of pete, look at that grill


----------



## Lars Envengger (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

JRutter said:


> Spring break is coming!


That's not the only thing.. :laugh:


----------



## Lars Envengger (Mar 4, 2016)

Happy Friday


----------



## Lars Envengger (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

heey we got a new contributor!! finally!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Justttt 1. Prob. still lots of lurkers though.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Ponto said:


> heey we got a new contributor!! finally!


I think the young lady in the blue top is the BIGGEST contributor.


----------



## Lars Envengger (Mar 4, 2016)

I'm back....


----------



## Lars Envengger (Mar 4, 2016)

2 for the price of one


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Good lord. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Pillow fight!!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

That's a lot of pillows 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Lars Envengger (Mar 4, 2016)

Happy Friday !


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

So tight. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Ponto said:


> So tight.
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


Oh, so you you know her


----------



## Lars Envengger (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Keep up the good work. My goodness. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Lars Envengger (Mar 4, 2016)

Happy Monday !


----------



## Lars Envengger (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## Lars Envengger (Mar 4, 2016)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Lars Envengger (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## Lars Envengger (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Somewhere deep, this lives on.....


http://imgur.com/gallery/6coctr7

Happy April Fools


----------



## Lars Envengger (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

drew138 said:


> Somewhere deep, this lives on.....
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/gallery/6coctr7
> ...


Ha that is so awesome.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Anyone know how to insert current gif/video links?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JRutter said:


> Anyone know how to insert current gif/video links?


That ones not a gif... and whatever video host doesn't work on here it would seem.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

LoL bump!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Almost swimsuit season!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JRutter said:


> Almost swimsuit season!


And now we are all going to jail


Thanks JR


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

For realz? Should I remove?


----------



## unoudid (Nov 20, 2012)

Nothing wrong there lol


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JRutter said:


> For realz? Should I remove?


haha nah just givin you a hard time.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Speaking of giving someone a hard time. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Can't forget the obligatory Emma Watson Shot


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Humina.....

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

ceese said:


> Can't forget the obligatory Emma Watson Shot


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7874873-Valet-destroys-my-car-and-my-dashcam-caught-it :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

!9MU8


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Avert Bump.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Leave for a year to come back and find this on page 3. :facepalm:










Order restored.

:wave:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

What is wrong with this world.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Ponto said:


> What is wrong with this world.


goodbye US it's been nice but time to move to UK and find me a royal:screwy:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

drew138 said:


> Leave for a year to come back and find this on page 3. :facepalm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was just going to say that about page 2 and then I saw your post.

Obligatory Emma Watson shot


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

http://www.redbull.com/uk/en/bike/stories/1331821751376/danny-macaskill-wee-day-out


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Such an awesome video. That guy is amazing. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Just browsed through his reddit AMA from today. He said that 300 takes is not unusual to capture a perfect trick. Still my hero.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

*taking AUDI appreciation a little too far.*


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JRutter said:


> Just browsed through his reddit AMA from today. He said that 300 takes is not unusual to capture a perfect trick. Still my hero.


Agreed. Such amazing stuff he does. And I mean regular movies can take a ton of takes to get the perfect shot. Nevermind the stunts he pulls. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Such amazing stuff he does.


me irl, one take

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/444938/


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Hahaha amazing voiceover 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

umpkin:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

JRutter said:


> umpkin:


She can pick my pumpkin.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## Lars Envengger (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## Lars Envengger (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Merry Christmas brethren!

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Merry Christmas everyone!! Glad this thread is still kicking!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

:wave:

anyone wanna buy my a3?


----------



## GohnJallo (Sep 20, 2016)

I forgot what was in this thread and opened it at work... :banghead::laugh:


----------



## mypixeladdiction (Dec 1, 2011)

merry new day


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

Dude- take the last pic down before the moderators see it and shut this thread down.
Seriously.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

skotti said:


> Dude- take the last pic down before the moderators see it and shut this thread down.
> Seriously.


Thanks for doing that- you helped keep this thread alive! :thumbup:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

This thread is the devil's workshop


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Tcardio said:


> This thread is the devil's workshop


She is a loving deer, a graceful doe. Let her breasts satisfy you always. May you always be captivated by her love.
-Proverbs 5:19


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

I still love this thread!!!


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Good lawd.


----------



## mypixeladdiction (Dec 1, 2011)

that's how we're doin it huh


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Audi tweeted "Wait for it." with this link:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Krazyboi's type











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mypixeladdiction (Dec 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Great work Jim!


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Summer is coming!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Wasn't yesterday national selfie day?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh my 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Too bad she sold the A3...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh **** that's who that is? 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Oh **** that's who that is?


Yeep


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)

uhhhh do you have her IG name? lol

Abbie Dowse


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Tcardio said:


> Krazyboi's type
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Tcardio said:


> Krazyboi's type
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The photoshoped waist is just creepy.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Happy Sunday !

to Courtney, Open skye, scandulous-cynce I salute you! You may be gone but never forgotten!

Eveyone say hi to Carol!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Tcardio said:


> Happy Sunday !
> 
> to Courtney, Open skye, scandulous-cynce I salute you! You may be gone but never forgotten!
> 
> Eveyone say hi to Carol!


Lmao


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

:snowcool:


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)

:biggrinsanta:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Tcardio said:


> Happy Sunday !
> 
> to Courtney, Open skye, scandulous-cynce I salute you! You may be gone but never forgotten!
> 
> Eveyone say hi to Carol!


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

MisterJJ said:


>


you nailed it


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Always a classic.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Oi! Is Mike the new spamster?

Nice teeth


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Mike was back with a triple thread advertising bump, so happy Friday:


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

Tits. That is all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah I'm a fan of her. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Friday lol bump


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Which do you suppose is more trouble free? (;´༎ຶД༎ຶ`)



JRutter said:


> Friday lol bump


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

kgw said:


> Which do you suppose is more trouble free? (;´༎ຶД༎ຶ`)



I was sitting in a bar one day drinking with a buddy when the hottest girl I'd ever seen walks in. Every eye in the place was on her and every jaw open when my buddy turned to me and said, somewhere, someplace, there's someone sick of her sh!t. The 35 year old Audi is definitely less trouble.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

ceese said:


> I was sitting in a bar one day drinking with a buddy when the hottest girl I'd ever seen walks in. Every eye in the place was on her and every jaw open when my buddy turned to me and said, somewhere, someplace, there's someone sick of her sh!t. The 35 year old Audi is definitely less trouble.


Lol,
Never had a girl like that, but i did own a high mileage 1985 4000 CSQ, bone stock. 
Great car! But constantly self destructing. When I win the powerball, im a go find me one to resto mod. Maybe a 5 cyl turbo, not v8. Or a well kept ur quattro.


----------



## beep2 (Oct 30, 2016)

The memorial day eddition


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Worth a repost


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)

she even old enough to change a tire with directions like that hahaha


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Love that Russian Hardware...



beep2;111850257 said:


> The memorial day eddition


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Anyone ever buy anything from ExtremePowerhouse-Mike?

Dude sure does like to roll through and bump his ads, which calls for some lol bumping...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

fvwcaner said:


> Can we get this to 700+ pages?


It's slowed down since I owned an A3.. among many others but considering the first bump thread was even bigger I have no doubts.

Allroad bump!









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Nice replacement, amigo!


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow Ponto! I got an allroad too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

abadidol said:


> Wow Ponto! I got an allroad too!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's 4 of us now! Let's see it! 

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

That’s her in the driveway at the moment.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

abadidol said:


> That’s her in the driveway at the moment.


Oh man that's the other color I wanted! Anything but the black or white everyone seems to have. 

Here's my latest. 

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

My 2nd replacement after the A3


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> My 2nd replacement after the A3


Oh ****! When you get this?! 

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> Oh ****! When you get this?!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


8/16. It's on my IG... guess you follow too many ppl that I don't show up . I tested the Allroad as well and this won. The new Q3 was interesting, but not a real consideration.


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> I tested the Allroad as well and this won.


krazyboi,

what made the Allroad lose ?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Bronco said:


> krazyboi,
> 
> what made the Allroad lose ?


It was the way it handled and feeling in the driver seat. The Allroad drove well, but the A5 is just more sporty, obviously. Plus we already have a big car for large stuff. The SB has plenty of cargo for my needs.


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

I had that exact A5 loaner when my allroad was in for work. I totally agree with the drive, a little tighter and sportier than the allroad (lower too), the sport back was MUCH larger and nicer than I expected. I still couldn’t live without my wagon (2 60lb dogs).

On a side note, the extra clearance I have with my allroad has already paid off multiple times for me in our insane winters up here so I am willing to sacrifice the tighter ride.


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Sounds good. Thank you both. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

**** this day.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

abadidol said:


> **** this day.


Oh **** sakes. 

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> My 2nd replacement after the A3


Turbo it!!!!! I hear Parts4Euro has an awesome deal


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

abadidol said:


> **** this day.


That sucks man.


Tcardio said:


> Turbo it!!!!! I hear Parts4Euro has an awesome deal


Lol


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

A3->WRX->allroad->S3
What a long strange trip it’s been. 









lol... bump


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

*Hey Girls What Gives?*

What the hell is wrong with you girls? Ok, so I get busy with other things for three or four years and when I come back I find this thread sitting for seven months. TP would be rolling over in his S3 wannabe grave.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Obligatory 9mu8 101 Emma Watson Photo.


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

:thumbup: :wave:


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

Bump.

It’s a sad world we live where we can’t even keep a bump thread alive!


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

abadidol said:


> Bump.
> 
> It’s a sad world we live where we can’t even keep a bump thread alive!


It's a damn shame, this thread used to go through at least a page a day, more before the original got killed. 


Society sucks, you can't find a decent bikini babe with an Audi model newer than 2010. WTF changed in the last ten years where we can't appreciate cool cars and hot babes in the same photos.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Just because it's Wednesday


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

ceese said:


> Just because it's Wednesday


I am loving it even on Thursday !!! :heart: :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Bronco said:


> I am loving it even on Thursday !!! :heart: :thumbup::laugh:


That's so sad. I'm guessing FB has replaced the LOL Bump.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

Hello friends, I'm home.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

krazyboi said:


>


:wave:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

It lives on! 

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Ponto said:


> It lives on!


:thumbup:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Approved bump.



Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

ceese said:


>


Hey! I know those two things in the same photo’


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

And the gratuitousEmma Watson shot for good measure.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

So how are all you boys doing?

My TT died in 2015, I bought another one a year ago, I'm trying to build it again, been waiting literally 5 months for my sick exhaust. What about you guys? All just a bunch of boring stiffs with kids now?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

NeverOEM said:


> So how are all you boys doing?
> 
> My TT died in 2015, I bought another one a year ago, I'm trying to build it again, been waiting literally 5 months for my sick exhaust. What about you guys? All just a bunch of boring stiffs with kids now?


Oh man it's been awhile! I've been through a few now.

We have our adventure Q5 and it's trailer and I just got a 2020 A4 allroad in Glacier White.

Q5 is lifted on H&R springs and has 18s with some nitto terrain grapplers coming for spring.










Allroads lowered on 034 springs with more to come but shes only got 4500km on her so far!










Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

NeverOEM said:


> All just a bunch of boring stiffs with kids now?


Kids?!? Where??? GET OFF MY LAWN!!!

I'm still on the same old A3 from 2005, but not much longer. Yeah, this place is pretty dead now. Maybe it's just the places I'm looking, but the popularity of all the forums seems to be a fraction of what it used to be.

I think automotive forums sparked an interest in mods and DIY 15-20 years ago but now that's faded and returning to its original status as a niche. I know of nobody in real life who even changes their own oil, let alone trying to fix a problem with their car. Except my brother, a former mechanic and shop owner, who just keeps his basic transportation car running and that's it.

I have found that there's a bit of interest on the Bolt EV forums. Newer car, newer technology that is changing rapidly, and lots of topics that newbs don't know about. Too many damn tree-huggers though.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

Ponto said:


> Oh man it's been awhile! I've been through a few now.


Man, keeping it clean with that white! I do love the wagon, it's so stylish.



MisterJJ said:


> Kids?!? Where??? GET OFF MY LAWN!!!
> 
> I'm still on the same old A3 from 2005, but not much longer. Yeah, this place is pretty dead now. Maybe it's just the places I'm looking, but the popularity of all the forums seems to be a fraction of what it used to be.


Hey, when you know what you like. I'd still be in the old TT still if destiny hadn't intervened. 
I was musing today actually how the vortex was the og reddit for VW/Audi people, almost seems kind of accurate with these rose tinted glasses lol.


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm still here, admit not very often ...

Goldie's still rocking but getting older.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

Bronco said:


> I'm still here, admit not very often ...
> 
> Goldie's still rocking but getting older.


Nothing wrong with an old gal, they gather some character along the way. I also have to admit I just open this everyday I remember to, but for now I will try to maintain the habit of throwing out some random nonsense over here.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

krazyboi, do you actually have more posts than Ponto ?


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

This just came across my radar. I may need to get it, it must be saved but it looks like the dealer is a POS. Anyone in the neighborhood?



https://www.bethlehemautosales.com/details/used-2008-audi-a3/71520985


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

abadidol said:


> This just came across my radar. I may need to get it, it must be saved but it looks like the dealer is a POS. Anyone in the neighborhood?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bethlehemautosales.com/details/used-2008-audi-a3/71520985


Looks like sold already 🤷


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

That’s what I thought too yesterday, looks like it may have just been reposted. 



https://www.bethlehemautosales.com/details/used-2008-audi-a3/72160982


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

abadidol said:


> https://www.bethlehemautosales.com/details/used-2008-audi-a3/72160982


Haven't seen many dealers that don't have a link to a CarFax or similar.

Why is the outside so nice and shiny but the inside is filthy?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Bronco said:


> krazyboi, do you actually have more posts than Ponto ?


Of course he does. He's an og of ogs

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

krazyboi said:


> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


My MAN. How have you been?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NeverOEM said:


> My MAN. How have you been?


Good good!! Dad life for almost 3 years now. After the A3 died, got me a GTi but then traded it for a A5 last August. 

How are you doing? 

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Bronco said:


> krazyboi, do you actually have more posts than Ponto ?


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

krazyboi said:


> Good good!! Dad life for almost 3 years now. After the A3 died, got me a GTi but then traded it for a A5 last August.
> 
> How are you doing?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


Oh, I still live. I found another TT a year ago, the first went in 2015. What happened on the A3?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NeverOEM said:


> Oh, I still live. I found another TT a year ago, the first went in 2015. What happened on the A3?


In 2016, I was driving to work and I started getting smoke from the hood and exhaust. Limped the car home and had it towed to my shop.

They said gaskets were blown and there were other diagnostics that had to occur. Rather then pay for the repairs and extra troubleshooting, I sold the car as-is to someone for a decent amount. 

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

krazyboi said:


> In 2016, I was driving to work and I started getting smoke from the hood and exhaust. Limped the car home and had it towed to my shop.
> 
> They said gaskets were blown and there were other diagnostics that had to occur. Rather then pay for the repairs and extra troubleshooting, I sold the car as-is to someone for a decent amount.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


Well I guess that's just how it goes. Any old clips of the exhaust note? It was just being wrapped up last I remember lol


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

It’s been a long time since I have been in here. Glad to see some old heads still poking around! I’ve been having some A3 8P withdrawals recently..


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Man, this place is pretty dead these days. Need to bring this thread back to life.

Also.....I’m officially back!


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

Looks sharp! I keep trolling all the car sites looking to get back into one or replace my wife’s car with one.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

t_white said:


> Man, this place is pretty dead these days. Need to bring this thread back to life.
> 
> Also.....I’m officially back!
> View attachment 79269


Beauty man! Nice work 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Tommy

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

abadidol said:


> Looks sharp! I keep trolling all the car sites looking to get back into one or replace my wife’s car with one.


They pop up from time to time. I went to look at one a few weeks ago and it was a complete POS. I know they won’t be perfect or near as clean as my old one was when I sold it, but still. This one has it’s flaws. Already ordered a few hundred in replacement interior parts to refresh worn/ugly pieces plus it needs some minor paint work done.

I really wanted another Ibis White car though. Oh well.



Ponto said:


> Beauty man! Nice work
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Thanks! I’m really happy to be in a 3.2 this time around.



krazyboi said:


> Tommy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


Hey there old friend!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

t_white said:


> They pop up from time to time. I went to look at one a few weeks ago and it was a complete POS. I know they won’t be perfect or near as clean as my old one was when I sold it, but still. This one has it’s flaws. Already ordered a few hundred in replacement interior parts to refresh worn/ugly pieces plus it needs some minor paint work done.
> 
> I really wanted another Ibis White car though. Oh well.
> 
> ...


Yesss 3.2 is the best of the A3s! I definitely miss the sound of mine. The 034 intake on the new allroad helped and I do love some good turbo noises. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> Yesss 3.2 is the best of the A3s! I definitely miss the sound of mine. The 034 intake on the new allroad helped and I do love some good turbo noises.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


I'm jealous of the 034. I just picked up one from RocEuro for the sound. Should arrive tomorrow. 

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Yesss 3.2 is the best of the A3s! I definitely miss the sound of mine. The 034 intake on the new allroad helped and I do love some good turbo noises.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


I wish my first A3 had the 3.2, but the 2.0T with manual was bearable with the 42DD exhaust. I am mostly looking to keep it OEM+ and get it back in better overall condition. It will get a suspension overhaul and minor exhaust work. Nothing too crazy as it will just be my daily driver.

I’m just glad to not have to drive around in a 17’ land-yacht on 20”s with 30 series tires now, haha. I will miss my LS430 but it wasn’t a particularly useful car. The A3 will be much easier to use for my needs (really missed having a hatch).

I really do miss this look though:


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Ponto said:


> Yesss 3.2 is the best of the A3s! I definitely miss the sound of mine. The 034 intake on the new allroad helped and I do love some good turbo noises.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Pics of the intake, or it didn't happen.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

npace said:


> Pics of the intake, or it didn't happen.


As requested.



























Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

I like it.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

npace said:


> I like it.


Yea a very nice oem plus fitment. Sounds great too.

Got S4 mirror caps and dynamic osram turn signals coming next. Then summer wheels and that might be it for this year. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

It's been a long time but, hey all. Still rollin in mine (though is legitimately the last year and it's well past time for something faster). Cheers everyone.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Grey D said:


> It's been a long time but, hey all. Still rollin in mine (though is legitimately the last year and it's well past time for something faster). Cheers everyone.


Oh man everyone coming out of the shadows! 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Oh man everyone coming out of the shadows!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Haha yeah. I actually need a headlight ballast and didn't want to pay the $600+ the dealer wants but I figured I'd check in. At least I'm pretty sure it's the ballast. The passenger will dip and then if I cycle the lights it'll come right back on.


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Good good!! Dad life for almost 3 years now. After the A3 died, got me a GTi but then traded it for a A5 last August.


That's awesome man. Still remember that car. Crazy to think it's been what, 8 or 9 years since that Southern Worthersee?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Grey D said:


> Haha yeah. I actually need a headlight ballast and didn't want to pay the $600+ the dealer wants but I figured I'd check in. At least I'm pretty sure it's the ballast. The passenger will dip and then if I cycle the lights it'll come right back on.


Hmm if nothing on here I can check with Topher!

He got me an rs4 wing for the wagon for 300 cad and S4 mirror caps for like 200 bucks.

Let me know. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

Grey D said:


> Haha yeah. I actually need a headlight ballast and didn't want to pay the $600+ the dealer wants but I figured I'd check in. At least I'm pretty sure it's the ballast. The passenger will dip and then if I cycle the lights it'll come right back on.


You tried new bulbs? Have you ever heard about HID "cycling"--the phenomenon that occurs when the bulb is EOL as the ballast cannot maintain the voltage to sustain the arc?


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

Audi'sRevenge said:


> You tried new bulbs? Have you ever heard about HID "cycling"--the phenomenon that occurs when the bulb is EOL as the ballast cannot maintain the voltage to sustain the arc?


I haven't. I need to swap the bulbs side to side to test that. They're osrams but I didn't think they would have enough hours on them. I'll actually do that this week and hopefully that's all it is. 


Ponto said:


> Hmm if nothing on here I can check with Topher!
> 
> He got me an rs4 wing for the wagon for 300 cad and S4 mirror caps for like 200 bucks.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'll test this and PM you if it is the ballast.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Long weekend Bump.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

Grey D said:


> I haven't. I need to swap the bulbs side to side to test that. They're osrams but I didn't think they would have enough hours on them. I'll actually do that this week and hopefully that's all it is.


You could do that but best idea is to try new bulbs altogether. HID bulbs are known to start to go south after 6-7 years (they will start to turn more blue/purple in output) and then possibly cause cycling issues in a few more years.

The "problem" with HIDs is that they can last for a very long time without ever "blowing" per se. So people don't think there's anything wrong because the bulb hasn't "blown"--it still illuminates. However that doesn't necessarily mean the bulb is good in the case of HIDs:








High-intensity discharge lamp - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





That said, it_ could _also be your ballast but just saying people often overlook the fact that the bulb has gone bad because they often don't just stop working like other bulbs.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Hump Day bump























Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

wow...this is still going! 

Got nostalgic

lol...bump


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

2022 bump


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Happy new year everyone..
Still running strong. 
Silver 2006 3.2 
Going on 13 years with the old gal!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

SilverSquirrel said:


> Happy new year everyone..
> Still running strong.
> Silver 2006 3.2
> Going on 13 years with the old gal!


Love this!

Came back for a visit. 
2 years into my 2022 allroad
Wife's 2018 Q5 now lifted and mini overlander 
Lol bump lives on!


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

It's pretty awesome even though it's been seven months that someone has posted to this thread, stopping back in and seeing people like @krazyboi, @Ponto and @SilverSquirrel also popping their heads in after all of these years. Seeing how many of us have been friends for years but haven't met in person we've been talking on Signal about a group meet up next year. Somewhere central, Yellowstone national park has been mentioned. It may be months before I get back to you but PM me with your phone number and I'll send you an invite to the signal A3 group.

Yes, I still have my Lava Gray and it's still running strong.


----------



## Hawkman312 (Nov 4, 2016)

ceese said:


> It's pretty awesome even though it's been seven months that someone has posted to this thread, stopping back in and seeing people like @krazyboi, @Ponto and @SilverSquirrel also popping their heads in after all of these years. Seeing how many of us have been friends for years but haven't met in person we've been talking on Signal about a group meet up next year. Somewhere central, Yellowstone national park has been mentioned. It may be months before I get back to you but PM me with your phone number and I'll send you an invite to the signal A3 group.
> 
> Yes, I still have my Lava Gray and it's still running strong.


I miss you guys! I've since moved on to a 1995 S6 and a 1988 80Q... unfortunately my A3 is no longer with us.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Took off my plate and found some history










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Tcardio said:


> Took off my plate and found some history
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't even know what that logo is.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

npace said:


> I don't even know what that logo is.


OEMplus. Put it there many years ago for the Vegas GTG


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Tcardio said:


> OEMplus. Put it there many years ago for the Vegas GTG


Now that is some history. It sucked that BKS shut their doors during the pandemic. There's no-one to order obscure body parts from anymore.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Love this!
> 
> Came back for a visit.
> 2 years into my 2022 allroad
> ...


I'm baaaaack!
06 3.2 still my Daily. Yes. Short commute helps! WFH too. 
Only issue has been fuel tank leak when filled past halfway. ****ing mice piss! Locking ring rusted and not sealing at the fuel pump.
Mechanic told me new tank time. F that! 2 weeks of soaking with pb blaster and then brushed on some pink jelly a few times. Lots of patience and slow going and the ring came off. New pump, metal lock ring and a new seal. Good as new.
Going to shoot for another winter! Might even do an oil change!


Almost pulled the trigger on a 16 A7 last spring, but it was sold by the time I mentally committed 
Still looking but the A3 still runs great! Pretty happy on a new set of DWS contis.

Merry Xmas and Happy New Year 2023!


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

SilverSquirrel said:


> I'm baaaaack!
> 06 3.2 still my Daily. Yes. Short commute helps! WFH too.


Good to have you back! A few of the old crew have been chatting on signal (PM your phone and I'll add you) and the idea of a meet up in 2023 has come up. Somewhere central although I'm not quite sure what's central considering there are people as far away as Georgia, Seattle, Pennsylvania and Alberta.


----------

